# 3sixty.3



## bkjay

Anyone has info on this? Just saw it on RF web site. Guys it looks like we are getting some of the stuff we asked for! Can't wait to see the price.


----------



## azngotskills

When posting thins like this, often links are helpful 

http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/prod...y_id=50&item_id=117203&locale=en_US&p_status=

I just looked at it via the website and really just preliminary features:



> The 3Sixty.3 is the ultimate singal processor from Rockford Fosgate that can function as an OEM integration "black box" or a complete surround sound DSP. Setup is a breeze with it's EZ setup fuction that includes auto gain, auto equalization and tuning via the included microphone. Available options allow mobile device (TBA) control and A2DP wireless audio streaming. This is the only device you'll need to "hook-up" your ride for sound!
> 
> RCA and high level inputs (8 channels)
> 31 band parametric EQ per channel
> Phase control
> Time delay
> Easy microphone set-up
> Interactive graphic user interface
> AUX input
> Digital input (SPDIF)
> Subwoofer volume control, master volume control, and/or Punch EQ via digital remote
> RFLINK interface
> Charges mobile device (optional cable requried) (TBA)
> A2DP wireless audio streaming (optional dongle required)


----------



## AAAAAAA

8 channels and 31 band PARAMETRIC? Nice!


----------



## s4k4zulu

Digital input too..
We just need more DD HU


----------



## BlueAc

Rockford Fosgate, the industry leader in high-performance car audio systems, is bringing a new level of premium sound to factory-installed sound systems with its new 3Sixty.3 Interactive Signal Processor. *The new processor will feature a number of upgrades not found on the current generation model 3Sixty.2, and will debut in the Palms Ballroom at the Palms Casino Resort in Las Vegas, from Jan. 6-8, 2011.* *
“Even though people often invest in an upgraded factory-installed car sound package, chances are they still won’t get the best audio quality,” noted Bill Jackson, president of Rockford Corporation.* “That’s why we introduced the 3Sixty Interactive Signal Processor.* It instantly became a popular choice for audio buffs who want more from their factory system without having to replace the in-dash stereo.* We’re excited about our new generation 3Sixty.3, which features more options and is compatible with current wireless technology and functionality.”*
The new generation 3Sixty3 Interactive Signal Processor by Rockford Fosgate offers many exciting upgrades including:
-****** 8 channels
-****** iPod Cable and Bluetooth interface
-****** 4x DSP horsepower
-****** 31 band equalizer
-****** 8 biquads per channel
-****** Multichannel mixer for custom channel summing
-****** Channel router for user assignable inputs
-****** Output noise gate with hard FET mutes
-****** Phase control
-****** Delay time
-****** Analog Volume control with increased range
-****** EZ Setup with a PC
-****** Digital remote
-****** RFLink interface
-****** Digital Input (optical SPDIF)
-****** Remote output (selectable delay)
-****** Balanced/unbalanced select
-****** Improved and more intuitive GUI
-****** iPhone and iPad mobile application
-****** Field upgradable firmware via USB
“Increasingly, OEMs are integrating mobile phones, climate control and other key functions and technologies into a single in-dash unit,” said Erik Gundersen, director of advanced products for Rockford Fosgate.* “That level of integration makes it difficult to replace a factory-installed audio system.* The new 3Sixty.3 processor not only gives customers the freedom to integrate their choice of speakers, subwoofers and amps without changing the in-dash radio, it also includes the latest Bluetooth and mp3 player functionality that accommodates features like volume control in the steering wheel.”
For more information about the 3Sixty.3 Interactive Signal Processor, visit www.rockfordfosgate.com.


----------



## bkjay

@BlueAc Great info! I can't wait for this unit. I hope all the bugs are worked out before its released.


----------



## BlueAc

Looks promising!!!

YouTube - First Look: Rockford Fosgate 3Sixty.3 - Extreme Processing Power - CES 2011


----------



## CraigE

At about 2:36 into the vid they show the mic input, and refer to "microphone tuning" and go on to say that in two or three minutes it will set time delay, crossover points, phase, EQ, and trim.

Apparently it has an auto tune, WOW.

Thanks for posting the vid.


----------



## English audiophile

Did they say what the crossover slopes are or did I miss it somewhere.


----------



## BlueAc

Check related videos under the one I posted and there is a two part interview with the engineer and he goes more in depth.

Edit: 
YouTube - END RESULT- ROCKFORD NEW 3 SIXTY.3 PART I.mp4

YouTube - ROCKFORD NEW 3 SIXTY.3 PART II.mp4


----------



## AAAAAAA

That device is nice. It has built in RTA! They really made sure this thing would please everyone.


----------



## bkjay

Wow! 31 band parametric eq and q adjustment and rta!! This thing sounds like the sh...
Thanks for posting vid. I hope the price is right.


----------



## CraigE

In the first vid he said it would be "the same price point as the .2"

3Sixty.2 MSRP = $699


----------



## bkjay

CraigE said:


> In the first vid he said it would be "the same price point as the .2"
> 
> 3Sixty.2 MSRP = $699


What a steal!


----------



## BlueAc

CraigE said:


> In the first vid he said it would be "the same price point as the .2"
> 
> 3Sixty.2 MSRP = $699


That's MSRP... more than likely it'll be much less.


----------



## bbfoto

Awesomeness! From initial information it looks like a very well thought-out DSP!

I love the choices we'll have to tune it via PC, iPhone/iPad, and hopefully Android phones and tablets in the future as well.

Love the simple Master Volume control, input select, and preset select.

Digital Toslink input...Finally! Wish it had coaxial as well but we should be able to tap into that on the board if we have to.

Props to RF for producing what looks like a DSP with nearly all of the things we've been asking for. 

Would like to know what the available XO Slopes are. 

What it doesn't have (AFAIK):

LOGIC 7, a la the MS-8.

DTS and Dolby PLII, a la the PXA-H800.

It looks like a great year for DSPs boys and girls! Unfortunately, I can almost feel my wallet getting thinner already, LOL.

EDIT: How could I forget... 31 Flippin' Band PARAMETRIC EQ with adjustable Q for All 8 Channels! IMO, this is a biggie.


----------



## 14642

I'll be the first one in line to buy one.


----------



## rain27

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> I'll be the first one in line to buy one.


Are you actually excited about this as well?

Andy, do you know if the auto tune on this thing is anywhere near as advanced as the MS-8's or is it more in line with the Pioneer PRS auto tune?

I'm wondering if other companies are beginning to realize the significance of an auto tune like the MS-8 possesses.


----------



## ncv6coupe

I wonder if there would be an 3sixty.2 trade up program? Lol


----------



## AAAAAAA

I think it's normal for competitors to buy their competitors products and compare to see how they match up. I mean RF went the way to the tweaker all while providing auto tuning. We know JBL considered including all the tweeking abilities but chose not to and really focus on auto tuning. So... how does the RF auto tune? 

I am particularly interested in this piece, to me it seems leaps and bouds above the new h800 unit that's getting so much attention.

I wonder if it can do some sort of surround sound and if so what it uses to do so. I know the .2 had a center out but I don't know what logic it used....


----------



## eviling

did it just say 284 band eq? O_O what are the increments on that eq like ****ing 10? jeeze. who needs that kind of control lol oh nevermind its marketing ploy, they combined all the bands of all the channels <_< noob sqauce  still looks cool.


----------



## MassZJ

Any idea on when it will be released? I would like to get my hands on one.


----------



## colek42

...and my 3Sixty.2 shipped today.


----------



## gjmallory

they need to release this ASAP!!!


----------



## BlueAc

gjmallory said:


> they need to release this ASAP!!!


X2...


----------



## rexroadj

bbfoto said:


> Awesomeness! From initial information it looks like a very well thought-out DSP!
> 
> I love the choices we'll have to tune it via PC, iPhone/iPad, and hopefully Android phones and tablets in the future as well.
> 
> Love the simple Master Volume control, input select, and preset select.
> 
> Digital Toslink input...Finally! Wish it had coaxial as well but we should be able to tap into that on the board if we have to.
> 
> Props to RF for producing what looks like a DSP with nearly all of the things we've been asking for.
> 
> Would like to know what the available XO Slopes are.
> 
> What it doesn't have (AFAIK):
> 
> LOGIC 7, a la the MS-8.
> 
> DTS and Dolby PLII, a la the PXA-H800.
> 
> It looks like a great year for DSPs boys and girls! Unfortunately, I can almost feel my wallet getting thinner already, LOL.
> 
> EDIT: How could I forget... 31 Flippin' Band PARAMETRIC EQ with adjustable Q for All 8 Channels! IMO, this is a biggie.


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
To me it really seamed like we were never going to get a decent dsp... There seemed to be a huge void between things like the 701-360.2 (neither of which I would have pissed on if it were on fire, sorry...I know people loved them but I just didnt). Then we were teased forever about the ms-8 and it finally came out and was as advertised (really a remarkable unit) now Alpine is bringing out the 800 and I am actually excited about this, even though I had lost all hope for them since the F#1 units were dropped and was very dissapointed with all there electronics since (again, obviously just my opinion based on my usage). I feel it is a great step above the previous processor and has some comparisons to the f1 setup (which I thought was incredible) it sort of gives you some of the options that the ms-8 doesnt (tweakability that is just not really needed for the general market, but for some of us we would like to have the options. Now this new rockford unit really seems to bridge the gap. I love the 31x8 parametric eq!!! I will likely never use all the bands but I love that its parametric (just personal taste). I love auto tune as a starting point (in most cases of course) and then being able to take over from there. I am sure as more info comes out this unit will have its bad points (as they all do) but I like the direction and I like that there are going to be a good amount of options for processing now. Kudo's to JBL, Alpine, and RF! 
I hope to get the chance to play with all of them


----------



## Chaos

If the auto tune is any good, this looks very promising. For my application, the ability to plug & play from a USB thumb drive is a huge selling feature that is missing from the MS-8 - but it doesn't appear to offer powered outputs, which JBL does. 

If I understand this correctly, it looks as if the RF unit will neatly bridge the gap between the simplicity of the MS-8 and the comprehensive manual approach of the Audison BitOne. Will it be a winner, or is RF too late to the party?


----------



## rexroadj

Chaos said:


> If the auto tune is any good, this looks very promising. For my application, the ability to plug & play from a USB thumb drive is a huge selling feature that is missing from the MS-8 - but it doesn't appear to offer powered outputs, which JBL does.
> 
> If I understand this correctly, it looks as if the RF unit will neatly bridge the gap between the simplicity of the MS-8 and the comprehensive manual approach of the Audison BitOne. Will it be a winner, or is RF too late to the party?


Thats an excellent point/question!

Will they be to late to the party? I think they are different enough to appeal to different groups.
The other setups seem more intent on surround (which is great, but maybe not what everyone wants). To me, being a kenwood dd user and having 5.1 outputs from the deck I dont really need the ms or 800 to do everything for me. I can use the rf and do everything exactly as I want it without any limitations.(if I were to choose to go 5.1) I also love the idea of not having to worry about another control to mount or worry about. I always have my phone (assuming it will be droid friendly). Although I dont mind using a laptop (800 or rf). I think I will need to do a side by side with all three


----------



## Chaos

^ That's a fair point. It isn't so much a matter of being late to the party, so much as whether or not what it brings to the table that will be significant enough to appeal to the market.


----------



## Angrywhopper

As a RF dealer, it will be a signal processor we sell. RF isint late since they have so many dealers, it should sell well.


----------



## AAAAAAA

Its not late,the party for these kind of things is jut warming up


----------



## Loudy

AAAAAAA said:


> Its not late,the party for these kind of things is jut warming up


Agreed, and one party that I have been stalking for a while. I need one of these things but wasn't satisfied with what the .2 had to offer. I have been looking at MS8's and Bit1's lately but am glad to see there might be another option in the near future. Price will be a huge factor in this game!


----------



## Xmaximum

I ve been planning a Carputer + DSP Project. I need a processor that can taken in S/PDIF input.

My option for now are;
Alpine H701
Audison Bit one
RF 360.3

I am drifting towards the RF, for both its processing abilities + a Cheaper price tag. However, i dont know when this is going to be launched.

Can an audison Bit one do what i want ? I read somewhere that it has issues with optical connects, Any info on the same will be highly appreciated


----------



## mfenske

I can't wait to see this thing for real. One thing I'd like to see RF change is their Punch EQ-rather than have it focused at 45hz I think they should make it variable frequency/Q ala PG's Bass Cube. Other than that I think this thing is spot on and I'm eager to get one. 

Mark


----------



## colek42

this looks nice, but we will have to wait and see. I do however like the fact that you can tune it via USB. Bluetooth always seems buggy and never works 100% of the time, in any application.


----------



## Hoot

AAAAAAA said:


> I am particularly interested in this piece, to me it seems leaps and bouds above the new h800 unit that's getting so much attention.


In what respects?


----------



## AAAAAAA

^
In ALL respects.

-built in RTA
-Controlling it is all about flexibility instead of proprietary-ness (bluetooth laptop)
-EQ on this thing destroys H800
-combo auto tune + full control manual tune afterwards to "tweak".
-beautiful interface through the laptop

I mean really to me the 800 seems like a marginal step up from the h701.


----------



## Hoot

I haven't used an h701, and certainly not a 3sixty.2, but I've read about the h700/701 pieces and then most recently the h800, and others on the forum far more familiar than I appear plenty excited. Have you been reading the "H800 thread?"

I'm hardly able to say which is better, but the h800 sounds really impressive to me, and a significant step up from the h701.


----------



## Wheres The Butta

Wow. Very cool. I love how the market is bringing lots of options to the table. As a consumer it's win/win. It's a good day to be an audio enthusiast!


----------



## Hoot

The "rta" on this thing essentially = folks' references to "auto tune," correct?


----------



## rommelrommel

Tune via iphone could be uber cool too.


----------



## CorNut

rommelrommel said:


> Tune via iphone could be uber cool too.


+Android too


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

After watching the video, the 3sixty.3, for better words wow. 31 bands of parametric eq on each channel now that is just amazing. Plus channels are assignable. Auto tune, man I have hard choice of ahead of me. Great year for DSP as said above. Man 31 bands of parametric eq, wow.


----------



## rain27

Will this unit need 4 pairs of rcas from the head unit or just 1 pair, like the MS-8?


----------



## Oliver

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5xO4XyY0Pw&feature=related




bd5034 said:


> Wow. Very cool. I love how the market is bringing lots of options to the table. *As a consumer it's win/win. * It's a good day to be an audio enthusiast!



Anyone loving this unit ?



> 8-Channel Interactive Signal Processor w/ 248 Band Parametric EQ ... The 3Sixty.3 is the ultimate signal processor from Rockford Fosgate.


----------



## thechrisl

Initial release was supposed to be March. Now pushed out to July according to RF's website..


----------



## BlueAc

thechrisl said:


> Initial release was supposed to be March. Now pushed out to July according to RF's website..


And so it begins...


----------



## AAAAAAA

That's a big delay


----------



## bkjay

Hey as long as they get all the bugs out I'm cool


----------



## reker13

RF website now says:

_Shipping September, 2011_


----------



## Angrywhopper

I wonder why RF didnt release it at CES 2012. No point in releasing so late in the year...


----------



## reker13

Yea it doesn't appear to be a good marketing strategy. Announcing a product prematurely Generates hype which fizzles until launch. If there is a flaw it will only be amplified by the long delay. Reminds me of something GM would do. But RF isn't a llousy company so hopefully they overdeliver in sept or earlier! It better not be the volt lol.


----------



## rexroadj

Ummmm Alpine H800, MS-8, Bitone, Zapco and Arc whatever...... What company has not done this???????????????? who cares? I would rather they just do what they need to do to get it out there. Most of it is just marketing hype...which clearly works because we have had several pages about all of them?


----------



## reker13

Honda is a good example. Not even the dealers see the vehicles until about 3 months before the vehicles hit the lots. No hype. No write ups in magazines with pie in the sky assertions. Black op until the product hits the shelf. There are plenty of companies that don't rely on marketing hype prior to launch are you kidding? RF could have sold more 3sixty.2 over these past few months and the months ahead before the launch. Its a mistake plain and simple. I'll probably buy a 3sixty.3 and have purchased RF products since 1988. Love the company but question some of their tactics thats all. Everyone supports a brand that simply delivers.



rexroadj said:


> Ummmm Alpine H800, MS-8, Bitone, Zapco and Arc whatever...... What company has not done this???????????????? who cares? I would rather they just do what they need to do to get it out there. Most of it is just marketing hype...which clearly works because we have had several pages about all of them?


----------



## rexroadj

what ever helps you sleep at night buddy?


----------



## reker13

Rockford Fosgate Announces U.s. Patent For OEM Integration Technology | PRLog


----------



## djm3311

my MS-8 just blew out two channels. i seriously doubt this thing can be fixed, it's all surface mount. i think i'll wait for the RF unit o come out.


----------



## JWAT15

this unit completely tunes virtually anything and im going to be first in line. im pretty happy i didnt go ms8 or bitone
absolutely awesome


----------



## rain27

JWAT15 said:


> this unit completely tunes virtually anything and im going to be first in line. im pretty happy i didnt go ms8 or bitone
> absolutely awesome


You realize this unit has been delayed until April 2012?


----------



## JWAT15

well aware and well worth the wait


----------



## alachua

djm3311 said:


> my MS-8 just blew out two channels. i seriously doubt this thing can be fixed, it's all surface mount. i think i'll wait for the RF unit o come out.


I don't think the unit has even been out a full year, you should be covered under JBL's warranty for repair/replacement.


----------



## ReticulatingPigeonElf

looks promising. too bad it has been delayed until next april. :mean:
.
.
.
.


----------



## audionublet

how many delays is this now? .... jeez


----------



## nervewrecker

audionublet said:


> how many delays is this now? .... jeez


x2 I might end up getting the 3sixty.2 if this continues.


----------



## ReticulatingPigeonElf

nervewrecker said:


> x2 I might end up getting the 3sixty.2 if this continues.


yeah, basically i've given up - im NOT waiting for April.

I'm pretty sure I'll be getting a Bit Ten very soon.


----------



## Thumper26

So glad I decided to look around this section. I totally missed this post when it started, and am excited aas hell. I don't care about the autotune or rta, but phase, 31 band parametric, 3 way, and t/a is exactly what I want. Having an OEM interface is a nice bonus.


----------



## madmaxz

Rockford Fosgate 3SIXTY.3 -
http://www.avenuesound.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=6477


----------



## ReticulatingPigeonElf

madmaxz said:


> Rockford Fosgate 3SIXTY.3 -
> Cheap Car Speakers, Car GPS Navigation Systems, Car Amplifiers - Avenue Sound


what the... I'd see what live chat has to say about this, but it is unavailable.

Just got the Bit Ten, so I'm good for now.


----------



## Thumper26

I called them. They said they'll have it in 3-4 weeks. I told them RF's site said April 2012, he said he checked with his team. So I dunno.


----------



## thebeaushow

That has to be a mistake. But if not consider one sold. Let us know if you hear anymore.


----------



## thebeaushow

I just called Avenue Sound. They told me that they do have the 360.3 in their warehouse but they can't ship them until Rockford gives them the okay. I don't get why Rockford's website would still say April 2012? The guy on the phone told me he couldn't give me a time window of when Rockford would okay it.


----------



## nervewrecker

interesting...


----------



## nervewrecker

the rf site has an update saying 6/13/2011....do I need a time machine?


----------



## s4k4zulu

nervewrecker said:


> the rf site has an update saying 6/13/2011....do I need a time machine?


Can I hear a whut whut...


----------



## nar93da

nervewrecker said:


> the rf site has an update saying 6/13/2011....do I need a time machine?


The update is simply stating the last time info was updated. It still says shipping next year. 

I think that place is blowing smoke up your ass as far as having one. I know of a few other online retailers that are notorious for saying they have stuff in stock when they don't. I wouldn't hold your breath for it. I'm getting a MiniDSP instead.


----------



## Thumper26

After calling the store in NY, I called the owner of the local shop, who is an authorized RF dealer. He's going to call his rep and talk to him about it. I'm going to be by there tomorrow, so hopefully I'll have some good news, but I doubt it.


----------



## Thumper26

Went by the shoo. His Rockford guy said they are trying for an August release, but not sure yet


----------



## chefhow

Thumper26 said:


> Went by the shoo. His Rockford guy said they are trying for an August release, but not sure yet


How do you go from August to October to Feb 2012 and then back to August?


----------



## Thumper26

my guess is RF put that date out there just as an underpromise/overdeliver. Like I said, they're pushing for as soon as possible, but aren't sure. My guess is either they found a bug, or the tsunami in Japan is finally showing the effects in car audio. A lot of chips used in these kind of things are made there. The shop owner was talking about how he was finally starting to see things go on backorder that are always in stock due to shortages of different components needed to manufacture them. Dunno if RF has anything from there in the 3Sixty, but another assumption as to why the delays.


----------



## thebeaushow

I want to have hope. An August release would be great.


----------



## Thumper26

thebeaushow said:


> I want to have hope. An August release would be great.


yup. i think my wife would kill me, but yup.


----------



## emperorjj1

subs for release


----------



## Thumper26

JR.com: Rockford Fosgate RF SIGNAL PROCESSOR W/ 8CH OUTPUTS 248EQ in Audio Equalizers and Processors

Shows it'll be available August 10th.


----------



## rain27

Thumper26 said:


> JR.com: Rockford Fosgate RF SIGNAL PROCESSOR W/ 8CH OUTPUTS 248EQ in Audio Equalizers and Processors
> 
> Shows it'll be available August 10th.


It showed August 3 recently. Hopefully they don't keep delaying it until April 2012.

It doesn't make sense that Rockford would release a product 9 months earlier than they are telling us. It would be like the worst form of marketing for release of a product ever.


----------



## nineball76

RF still shows April 2012 release. That is a hell of a price on jr website. Wish I had it to throw away on hopes and prayers.


----------



## emperorjj1

hmm so ur saying some random website has a unit thats not expected to be out for some time on preorder at some insane price and an expected shipping date of way too soon?

Sign me up... can i give my ssn too?


----------



## rain27

emperorjj1 said:


> hmm so ur saying some random website has a unit thats not expected to be out for some time on preorder at some insane price and an expected shipping date of way too soon?
> 
> Sign me up... can i give my ssn too?


The information may be incorrect, but J&R is very reputable.


----------



## ReticulatingPigeonElf

$395.99 whoa. yeah that might be errrrrrrrong.


----------



## Thumper26

I don't remember if that wwas the place I called but they said they were going to be able to ship in august. Even the rep my shop deals with said they're shooting for August. I think the website date is underpromise/overdeliver. There are several guys at radio clinic that are itching to get one of these, so I'll let you know as soon as they find out something concrete.


----------



## madmaxz

did they charge your card or waiting till it ships?


----------



## Thumper26

Let me clarify. There's no way in hell I'd preorder this. I'm just pointing out that multiple distributors in different areas of the country are getting the same feedback from Rockford, so while I'm staying hopeful that it may start shipping soon, it won't surprise me if it doesn't, just bc that's always been the way these things go.


----------



## eviling

chefhow said:


> How do you go from August to October to Feb 2012 and then back to August?


I was gonna say the same thing, i heard Daves sales rep told him it was still in 2012, but if we're talking august, maybe i will stop my thoughts about waiting for the h800  i would prefer the .3 anyways. easier instilation. i would have to custamize a bracket for the h800  i mean it sucks having to use a computer. but i think the .3 has a real time RTA or something right? that might be nice. i'm sure it's not perfect but still nifty


----------



## Thumper26

My guess is RF found something to make the. Push the release date, maybe a legal issue or whatever, but there's got to be a reason reps are still telling shops they're pushing for august.


----------



## nineball76

Wait a second..... This is august. Shouldn't fosgate be 100% sure it would be ready to ship this month by now? Even if, the end of august is only 23 days away.


----------



## xpsvwino

subscribed


----------



## sqcomp

Even though I'm not invested in the 360.3, I made a point to ask our territory RF rep (who happens to be a good friend of our shop owner), Scott Chapin, on his last visit to our shop. I asked him, "This question isn't for me, but I know a whole group of people who would like to know...the 360.3? When?"

Scott, looked at me and gave me a pained smile. He said, "Look for it to be released right at or around CES."

Me -"I thought it was supposed to be this year/ What happened."

Scott - "I'm hearing whispers of them working out bugs."

And then the group of us had a little fun with his factory Scion. Those four 15's get loud...

This was last week. I've been busy with another processor mentioned on this thread.


----------



## eviling

I'm really hoping the alpine or the RF come out before it gets to cold  i hate working in the cold lol


----------



## vactor

i wish that the 3sixty.2 worked with android or vista


----------



## cjj2d

I got my 3sixty.2 to work with Win 7. 

you can get it with vista too. just go into the properties of the softare and run as "xp compatible mode" and it should run just fine.


----------



## Thumper26

Yeah the software installed on my win7 computer without a problem.


----------



## madmaxz

Was just told end of October by pacific stereo.


----------



## eviling

Hmmm not august but sooner than may


----------



## MaxxG

any one wanna buy a .2 before the .3 comes out? lol


----------



## eviling

MaxxG said:


> any one wanna buy a .2 before the .3 comes out? lol


give ya 20$ :laugh: i only recently learned how powerful the .2 was though i always thought it was kind of junky but i guess it offered a bit more than it hought. I CAN'T wait for this to come out, i already have the money put aside. when it hits the shelf, say goodbye MS-8 

I just bout this. 

Newegg.com - ASUS Eee Pad (Eee Slate) EP121-1A010M Tablet PC Intel Core i5 470UM(1.33GHz) 12.1" Wide SVGA 4GB Memory DDR3 1333 64GB SSD HDD Intel HD Graphics










this is gonna make tuning real fun  and I can run an RTA off it, it's a full featured windows tablet, im upgrading the HD to a 128gb SSD, and if i can find some 8gb SO-DIMM's i'll pick one up. :blush: but who needs more than 4gb's of ram


----------



## jsun_g

Sub'd for updates.


----------



## BEAVER

I've noticed that quite a few are interested in dumping their MS-8's for this unit. I can't help, but wonder why...

There, now I'm sub'd, too.


----------



## eviling

BEAVER said:


> I've noticed that quite a few are interested in dumping their MS-8's for this unit. I can't help, but wonder why...
> 
> There, now I'm sub'd, too.


grass its always.greener.on the other side if the fence.


----------



## MrUntouchab1e

Do you think the autotune on the .3 will sound as good or better than the ms-8? I love the idea of the ms-8 but i wish it had digital for my ipad... So im waiting to see the reviews on the .3


----------



## eviling

MrUntouchab1e said:


> Do you think the autotune on the .3 will sound as good or better than the ms-8? I love the idea of the ms-8 but i wish it had digital for my ipad... So im waiting to see the reviews on the .3


no it probobly wont be as good an autotune its a completley dif system. its more control than you had with the ms8


----------



## kobiejohn

According to the RF product Availability 8/10/11

The 360.3 and acc: TBD likely early 2012.


----------



## Oliver

Rockford Fosgate® - 3SIXTY.3

3SIXTY.3 $699.99 



> 3SIXTY.3
> 8-Channel Interactive Signal Processor w/ 248 Band Parametric EQ
> The 3Sixty.3 is the ultimate signal processor from Rockford Fosgate that can function as an OEM integration "black box" or a complete surround sound DSP. Setup is a breeze with it's EZ setup fuction that includes auto gain, auto equalization and tuning via the included microphone. Available options allow mobile device (TBA) control and A2DP wireless audio streaming. This is the only device you'll need to "hook-up" your ride for sound!


----------



## jel847

shipping april, 2012.....thats a long wait!


----------



## eviling

Im just gonna go out on a limb here and say those rumors of the august release might be wrong.


----------



## ReticulatingPigeonElf

eviling said:


> Im just gonna go out on a limb here and say those rumors of the august release might be wrong.


i dunno man, there's still like 12 whole hours left for August...


----------



## emperorjj1

its coming i can tell


----------



## south east customz

Yea I heard from my rep it's most likely 2nd quarter 2012 (march-June)
Hope it comes soon


----------



## eviling

south east customz said:


> Yea I heard from my rep it's most likely 2nd quarter 2012 (march-June)
> Hope it comes soon


thats killing me, its no where near close enough to my build log to be planned into it, forutnatly it'll be pretty much a swap out for my ms-8 since it doesnt have a modual. but by that time, i'll of already had my build done for some time, but wont havbe much tune time in before comps. but i guess swapping prcoessors won't efftect my class it's not that big of a deal i guess :worried:


----------



## pat_smith1969

eviling said:


> no it probobly wont be as good an autotune its a completley dif system. its more control than you had with the ms8


The problem with more control is that you have to know what to do with it..

hey look mom, now I am subbed.


----------



## emperorjj1

totally agree and im in the boat that has no idea how to use it but i have to get the .3 to replace one of my .2s... it would be ncie to only use the one .3 but i think im gonna have to use a .2 and .3


----------



## thebeaushow

Rockford Fosgate® - 3SIXTY.3

Updated today? It says buy now?


----------



## Dzaazter

If you go over the little icon, it just says updated today. Could be a picture, or attribute, etc that was updated. Not the release date. Don't get me excited like that!!! Lol!


----------



## basssoundman

We have installed 3 of this older model oned to clients car, based on them own buy and they are badest things to put in to a car. 
1) They sound plastic
2) They make some stupid problems - noise, pup's etc. No mather what install and amps. Extra time needed to deal with them.
3) The adjustment is complicated to client and adjustment program is childy.

Even Audison BitONE is ten times better.... even it has also noise problems, but they can be tuned low, that client will not hear them.

Newer BMW's and 3-sixty... "best deal" ever. You will never lose noise problems, how ever U install wires by air. 

My suggest to collect some extra money and buy some serious stuff - Alpine H800 or a bit cheaper Audison BitONE.

Hope to test one new ones soon and I expext 1000x better one, otherwise it will be BAD

Mby sombody like 3.sixty, but I think it is pointless buy before huge upgrade. This is just my personal opinion.


----------



## Knobby Digital

While the .2 had/has its share of noise issues (both floor and alt whine), the sound itself was just fine.



basssoundman said:


> Mby sombody like 3.sixty, but I think it is pointless buy before huge upgrade.


I would imagine that's the point of releasing an entirely new model.


----------



## eviling

shanagans, thats a load. you can't compare the .2 to the .3, their completely different beasts.


----------



## jsun_g

I don't know what all the fuss is about the 360.2 - I never had any problems with mine other than it can't do a 3-way active front stage.


----------



## 8675309

The HUGE DOWNFALL WITH THE MS8 is no option to manual tune the unit. That is why I like the Bitone, may take longer to tune but you can get good results and have complete control. I have had my eye on the 3sixty.3 for some time and may pick up one to try it.


----------



## emperorjj1

eviling said:


> shanagans, thats a load. you can't compare the .2 to the .3, their completely different beasts.


exactly by different engineers as well


----------



## wdemetrius1

I didn't realize that this thing is going to be this robust. Wow!!!


----------



## truckerfte

wdemetrius1 said:


> I didn't realize that this thing is going to be this robust. Wow!!!


lol, it could come with jesus christ himself to tune it, but if it isnt out yet, it doesnt matter!

i am looking forward to the glut of used ms8's that will flood this lil market though


----------



## kobiejohn

In todays RF availablity:

Back ordered TBD Likely shipping March 2012


----------



## Thumper26

well that just sucks.


----------



## eviling

I come with news! and good news indeed!

the reasons for MASSIVE delays be - 

_*adding extra channels to the unit which yes! this means 3 way active, sub AND rears! *_

*adding both usb\bluetooth capabilitys*

*adding smart device tunibilitys, such as android based phones, and apple based phones*

these are confirmed updates, the release sadly remains, but i talked to 2 RF certafied companys who had talked to RF reps them selves, so the info is pretty legit. this will be the unit for me  the main reason its taking so long is because they WILL of been able to release it in a couple months, but they figuired they'd just wait for the new releases of 2012, since its so late in the year.


----------



## south east customz

I heard second to third quarter next year from my rep


----------



## emperorjj1

**** thats a long time... tell em i could use a center channel too. 3 way active sub rears + center is just what ive been looking for

meh but i cant complain too much other then the date that is good news. i hope thou that they keep win mobile support if they are keeping bluetooth


----------



## bkjay

I hope the price is the same,and no bugs.


----------



## eviling

south east customz said:


> I heard second to third quarter next year from my rep


far as i know, their in beta testing already, so i imagine it should be the first drop of the season for the tech drops. from what i hear their are 7 reps running around with them testing them in cars.


----------



## emperorjj1

damn how do i sign up for beta testing?


----------



## eviling

emperorjj1 said:


> damn how do i sign up for beta testing?


guess become a RF sales rep...


----------



## emperorjj1

damn this thread btw. i all but forgot about the 3 sixty but for the past 3 days its been like i NEED it


----------



## bginvestor

bkjay said:


> I hope the price is the same,and no bugs.


With all the extra capabilities I would expect some bugs.. Their last units had some..


----------



## reker13

reker13 said:


> Yea it doesn't appear to be a good marketing strategy. Announcing a product prematurely Generates hype which fizzles until launch. If there is a flaw it will only be amplified by the long delay. Reminds me of something GM would do. But RF isn't a llousy company so hopefully they overdeliver in sept or earlier! It better not be the volt lol.


So RF announced this a year early? Good grief.


----------



## CHEMMINS

It don't matter....I will wait for one for the wifes ride. Trying to integrate into a stock VW is a pain in the arse.


----------



## eviling

thats right...3 way active with rear's mwahahahahaha


----------



## emperorjj1

dont u have 2 channels extra in ur diagram there? also wouldn't it be a good idea to chill and wait until the specs are released?


----------



## eviling

yes, yes i do  gives me more portability. I can add a center than if I so wish. and yes, i have it by a really good coruse, 10 channels indeed will be included to the design.


----------



## quality_sound

CHEMMINS said:


> It don't matter....I will wait for one for the wifes ride. Trying to integrate into a stock VW is a pain in the arse.


No it's not. A simple LOC and you can connect whatever you want. If you have a processor or amp that takes high-level inputs then you don't even need the LOC. If you have a VCDS you can even change the system type and defeat any OEM eq. VWs are a walk in the park. 

Which VW do you have and which OEM radio is it?


----------



## eviling

quality_sound said:


> No it's not. A simple LOC and you can connect whatever you want. If you have a processor or amp that takes high-level inputs then you don't even need the LOC. If you have a VCDS you can even change the system type and defeat any OEM eq. VWs are a walk in the park.
> 
> Which VW do you have and which OEM radio is it?


haha I have no idea what you just said. sorry not teasing you, but i honestly have no idea what you just said. i know their are many ways to do full 3 way acitve with rears, even quasy active, ive done some research and put some seriouse thought into it, in the end it wasn't worth the effort to me, but now it'll be worth it because it'll be simple and won't screw with my tuning to much. 

the rear's will be switched for riding and competing, i most likly won't use them in a comp. the only reason I am using them is becasue I have all the channels and the new processor will have the extra channels and it's not as impressive when showing off when the people in the back seat can't be impressed too :laugh: i am using the 6 channel because I got it at a steal and it's more opropriate power than the dual PDX 4.150 setup i have now. theirs no need for all the wasted power. 

this is the current setup, not to different. different drivers, dif processor. but it's the exact same wiring setup.


----------



## chefhow

Was just told by a LONG TIME RF dealer that RF has indefintely delayed the release of the new 3Sixty. They cant find a manufacturer that will produce it to meet the specs they are going to require. Looks like this may never happen...


----------



## Mic10is

Its just speculation on my part but I think the 360.3 will be very similar to the Helix-Dsp, especially considering RF owns Brax.
Helix is working on bluetooth and Android interface for a future upgrade as well, but their main processor is already in market.

Features and specs initially released for the 360 are very close to what Helix offers


----------



## bkjay

Mic10is said:


> Its just speculation on my part but I think the 360.3 will be very similar to the Helix-Dsp, especially considering RF owns Brax.
> Helix is working on bluetooth and Android interface for a future upgrade as well, but their main processor is already in market.
> 
> Features and specs initially released for the 360 are very close to what Helix offers


Do you know the price of the Helix? The price of the 360.3 seemed to good to be true.


----------



## Mic10is

MSRP is $500

I imported mine directly from Germany. It has not been released in the US yet

Majority of RF reps are now carrying HELIX in the US--so if your local shop is an RF dealer, and they go through Local Reps, there is a good chance they may pick up or have access to Helix


----------



## eviling

well FML, somebody finily posted an update and thats what it is. rumer has it that the alpine unit is set for release this month or next of this year. so it looks like h800 it is gonna be for me, guess im not gonna get those 10 channels i wanted :-s oh well, was really more interested in the .3 but if this is how they are running the company i dont wanna be the one to find out all of the problems they have when they finily do release the god damn thing. i understand their trying to be anal retentive and look at every aspect.


----------



## bkjay

Mic10is said:


> MSRP is $500
> 
> I imported mine directly from Germany. It has not been released in the US yet
> 
> Majority of RF reps are now carrying HELIX in the US--so if your local shop is an RF dealer, and they go through Local Reps, there is a good chance they may pick up or have access to Helix[/QUOT
> 
> $500 bucks is a great price. I can swing that. Great info! Thanks man.


----------



## eviling

What is the name of.the helix unit?


----------



## emperorjj1

Helix® - Product Details

evling wait for CES and don't believe everything u hear


----------



## bkjay

emperorjj1 said:


> Helix® - Product Details
> 
> evling wait for CES and don't believe everything u hear


Looks like no eq adjustments


----------



## eviling

emperorjj1 said:


> Helix® - Product Details
> 
> evling wait for CES and don't believe everything u hear


how is this comparing to the rocker fosgate processor to come/ they don't seem anything alike.


----------



## Mic10is

emperorjj1 said:


> Helix® - Product Details
> 
> evling wait for CES and don't believe everything u hear





bkjay said:


> Looks like no eq adjustments


WRONG PROCESSOR!!!

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...vanced/109253-helix-dsp-whos-got-answers.html

Audiotec Fischer GmbH | German Car Hifi | Brax -- Helix -- G-Control : Processor


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1439857-post65.html


----------



## eviling

ahhh much better. i'll def be looking into this.

btw how did you like it compared to the h700? or havnt you gotten it in yet? i know i saw you posting about dropping it in around finals. I really havnt liked the interface of the h700 i picked up, the controller is so okward to me. Id like a computer interface.


----------



## emperorjj1

oh my bad for posting the wrong one but still don't believe everything u read in this thread about the .3 because some is false (not gonna put anyone on blast)


----------



## Mic10is

emperorjj1 said:


> oh my bad for posting the wrong one but still don't believe everything u read in this thread about the .3 because some is false (not gonna put anyone on blast)


If you have info go ahead and post and please post where your info comes from?
Are you basing all your info from Steve Meade?


----------



## emperorjj1

no im not basing my info off any forum. but i prob shouldn't know what i know so.... i dont know anything if u catch my drift


----------



## Prime mova

emperorjj1 said:


> no im not basing my info off any forum. but i prob shouldn't know what i know so.... i dont know anything if u catch my drift


So no Chinese whispers then?


----------



## bkjay

Mic10is said:


> WRONG PROCESSOR!!!
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...vanced/109253-helix-dsp-whos-got-answers.html
> 
> Audiotec Fischer GmbH | German Car Hifi | Brax -- Helix -- G-Control : Processor
> 
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1439857-post65.html


Wow! Thats badass! So what do you think. How do you rank it compared to other processors you have used?


----------



## Mic10is

bkjay said:


> Wow! Thats badass! So what do you think. How do you rank it compared to other processors you have used?


Much more control than the imported Alpine H700 that I have used since 2002. Only downside for me is that you have to use a laptop to make adjustments
thats been a good and bad thing for me; I cant make adjustments on the fly anymore like I did with the alpine rux...


----------



## vactor

sign me up for a Helix P-DSP asap!!!!!! who's gonna sell them and when. wth! let's get a GB or an order going! winter time is in stall time!!!


----------



## eviling

vactor said:


> sign me up for a Helix P-DSP asap!!!!!! who's gonna sell them and when. wth! let's get a GB or an order going! winter time is in stall time!!!


I'm in the process of getting ahold of a RF dealer for my own purchase and was sloshing around the idea of doing a group buy. i'll have info by the end of the day on this, waiting on my guy to get back to me if the RF guy he knows can really do the purchase, and than i'll have to find out how many units he'd be able to order, i personay was gonna get a C if it's in the right price range.




Mic10is said:


> Much more control than the imported Alpine H700 that I have used since 2002. Only downside for me is that you have to use a laptop to make adjustments
> thats been a good and bad thing for me; I cant make adjustments on the fly anymore like I did with the alpine rux...


don't forget their were rumors about them working on the apps, the app will likley be the same for the .3 and the helix unit. as they are under the same parent company from what im hearing, but idk how their merged, the rumors are very diverse on that situation. but i do know i heard from many sources that the helix would indeed have phone tuning applications, which would make on the fly tuning work. 

also, tablets can do it, or car pc's. i wanna do a car pc in the next 2 years my self so this might work out nice. right now i own an asus windows tablet that'll make tuning fun and easy i think. cant wait to try it all out


----------



## bkjay

Mic10is said:


> Much more control than the imported Alpine H700 that I have used since 2002. Only downside for me is that you have to use a laptop to make adjustments
> thats been a good and bad thing for me; I cant make adjustments on the fly anymore like I did with the alpine rux...


Thanks man great info! BTW your set-up is of the hook!


----------



## soundnoob

Since some of the info about the .3 is false is there any truth to the 10ch output? i was just looking at the picture on their site and from the picture it looks like it has 8 inputs unfortunitly can't see the output side.

i know i could sure use 10ch for the system i'm looking a building in the spring


----------



## Mic10is

soundnoob said:


> Since some of the info about the .3 is false is there any truth to the 10ch output? *i was just looking at the picture on their site* and from the picture it looks like it has 8 inputs unfortunitly can't see the output side.
> 
> i know i could sure use 10ch for the system i'm looking a building in the spring


3SIXTY.3 
8-Channel Interactive Signal Processor w/ 248 Band Parametric EQ


----------



## Coppertone

Any update on how to do a group buy on this?


----------



## audionublet

8ch confirmed and it's not delayed indefinitely as someone said earlier


----------



## Coppertone

Can we plan on seeing this by January?


----------



## soundnoob

Mic10is said:


> 3SIXTY.3
> 8-Channel Interactive Signal Processor w/ 248 Band Parametric EQ



Ahh I got ya thats what i thought i was wondering where the 10ch thing came from


----------



## eviling

I just heard from a reliable source that this unit was really put on hold  suposedly the demand just isn't their with all these other competiotrs coming out, some what a double edge sword, we had all these optioons now their chewing each others sales. guess we wont see this one for awhile 

PLEASE TELL me my source is wrong :'(


----------



## audionublet

eviling said:


> I just heard from a reliable source that this unit was really put on hold  suposedly the demand just isn't their with all these other competiotrs coming out, some what a double edge sword, we had all these optioons now their chewing each others sales. guess we wont see this one for awhile
> 
> PLEASE TELL me my source is wrong :'(


Your source is wrong. The only delay so far has been software. This coming from Greg Cobbs. Can't get anymore of a reliable source than that.


----------



## eviling

audionublet said:


> Your source is wrong. The only delay so far has been software. This coming from Greg Cobbs. Can't get anymore of a reliable source than that.


thats so strange i may have a bone to pick with my source  what does this greg says about delease date? if its not out soon, i'm gonna have to just jump on something, i had planned on custom rpocessing but a change in my topoligy of my setup has changed how i need to do thins so i need external processing, so i'm looking into the helix dsp - p or the masconi unit, or the other german made processor that the guy who made the masconi unit made afterwords because he got tired of waitig for it.


----------



## ISTundra

I was at an RF dealer yesterday inquiring about the Helix P-DSP. After a few calls to contacts at Rockford corporate, the word came back that the 360.3 is cancelled.

This could be more misinformation, but with Rockford now distributing the Helix processors in the US, I don't see why they'd want to continue to invest in a competing product offering with such limited appeal.


----------



## eviling

ISTundra said:


> I was at an RF dealer yesterday inquiring about the Helix P-DSP. After a few calls to contacts at Rockford corporate, the word came back that the 360.3 is cancelled.
> 
> This could be more misinformation, but with Rockford now distributing the Helix processors in the US, I don't see why they'd want to continue to invest in a competing product offering with such limited appeal.


personaly i found the .3 more interesting because of its hybrid auto tuning features but I am probobly gonna end up with the helix p. i just did get news that the masconi processor finily is making some headway, they had the guy down in italy and they apparently finily twaked the issues they had been having and now in the next 2 months i'm told big things are to happen. so i imagine we'll hear more about the masconi unit at CES 2012.


----------



## Angrywhopper

I'm waiting till CES to see what happens. Things should be clear by then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audionublet

Update: final version will be ready and shown at CES 2012


----------



## kobiejohn

According to product availability with today's date on it it's "tbd likely shipping April 2012.


----------



## emperorjj1

FYI rf will be giving info on this at CES. also releasing a new website just before so info dropped in it should be "current"


----------



## eviling

They'll probobly prestage the sire page but probobly wont launch the chodec to the site till after an official release I.wouldn't.count on any info before hand. Not saying they wont just wouldn't expect it as that's how they've treated us all along


----------



## emperorjj1

eviling said:


> *They'll probobly prestage the sire page but probobly wont launch the chodec to the site till after an official release I.wouldn't.count on any info before hand.* Not saying they wont just wouldn't expect it as that's how they've treated us all along


right my point was that with a completely new website there wont be any old info to get confused or mixed up. it will be clean cut

and ya i agree its ****ty they havent given everyone up to date info but at the same time its a hella alot better to release some **** when its done and ready then whenever its release date is right?.... its actually sorta nice for a company to think of its reputation and customers first then to release some buggy ass ******** for the customers to test out then update firmware to fix it


----------



## adrenalinejunkie

BlueAc said:


> Check related videos under the one I posted and there is a two part interview with the engineer and he goes more in depth.
> 
> Edit:
> YouTube - END RESULT- ROCKFORD NEW 3 SIXTY.3 PART I.mp4
> 
> YouTube - ROCKFORD NEW 3 SIXTY.3 PART II.mp4



Thanks for the links, this unit is pretty much an all in one. :O


----------



## Haase

I sure hope RF releases some information about this thing next week at CES. I'm anxious to see some details...Especially Android support.


----------



## Angrywhopper

Haase said:


> I sure hope RF releases some information about this thing next week at CES. I'm anxious to see some details...Especially Android support.


It's getting so close.. Can't wait!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkjay

I thought RF put the plans on hold and may not release it?


----------



## Angrywhopper

bkjay said:


> I thought RF put the plans on hold and may not release it?


I guess we'll see next week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emperorjj1

new website launched.... 3sixty.3 is still on the site

new site looks ****ing awesome. i found a few bugs but they really raised the bar. 2 days till ces

Rockford Fosgate Blog
Home Page


----------



## chefhow

emperorjj1 said:


> new website launched.... 3sixty.3 is still on the site
> 
> new site looks ****ing awesome. i found a few bugs but they really raised the bar. 2 days till ces
> 
> Rockford Fosgate Blog
> Home Page


Did you take a look at the pics of the processor? It is mislabeled and a digital mock up w/no info at all. The USB port is a fire wire port, the iPod connector is a balanced in/out plug and The wireless dongle is a USB port.


----------



## soundnoob

Chef i just checked the pictures an i'm not sure what u were looking at but the usb is definitely not fire wire its the square'ish usb plug they use alot on the back of printers, the dongle slot looks more like a hdmi plug in but i seriously double thats what its for, so i'm guessing they are making there own adapters only good for the 3sixty and you cant just go out an buy and bluetooth/wireless adapter 

my $0.02


----------



## bkjay

Glad to see I could be wrong from what I heard about them putting the 360.3 on the back burner. Seems they had some of the best features and great price too boot.


----------



## emperorjj1

u sorta missed the point. the new website was launched just before ces. rf did confirm they were going to update everyone on the .3 at ces.... yes the listing is incomplete but if they were cancelling the .3 they probably wouldn't have put it on the new page at all.

Just saying


----------



## eviling

i think this should quell any issues. this was posted 2 days on youtube, seems lagit to me but they dont show the unit so idk...could be somebody pulling a spoof.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LPHGY_jLE4]2012


----------



## bkjay

This is on R.F blog site so it should be legit.
Rockford Fosgate Blog


----------



## eviling

bkjay said:


> This is on R.F blog site so it should be legit.
> Rockford Fosgate Blog


ahhh wow thats so strange that i could only find that from CES from RF on youtube when they hosted all of it their.

their new amps look interesting. gonna be an interesting year, allota very interesting things.


----------



## Haase

eviling said:


> ...their new amps look interesting. gonna be an interesting year, allota very interesting things.


Yes. Very _interesting_ indeed.


----------



## lsm

So what's the scoop? Is is ready, and will it be controllable via iPhone? Crossing my fingers!


----------



## chefhow

From what I was told by someone at CES they didnt see it in any of the RF booths/kioskes.


----------



## asaysana

Does anyone have any news for this? I really want this processor.


----------



## slinger1

I called RF before i got my MS8 and they told me it was to be released around April...


----------



## asaysana

Oh thank you. Any idea on pricing?


----------



## slinger1

untill the new wears off id say $800......(guessing)


----------



## asaysana

Ouch... and no built in bluetooth? Come on...


----------



## Haase

slinger1 said:


> untill the new wears off id say $800......(guessing)


Wow...I was hoping that this would be a little bit more affordable...:worried:


----------



## chefhow

slinger1 said:


> I called RF before i got my MS8 and they told me it was to be released around April...


They have been saying "April" since January of '11...


----------



## adrenalinejunkie

I asked for the 360.3 release date on RF's facebook page and RF replied with March...


----------



## reker13

chefhow said:


> They have been saying "April" since January of '11...


X2!!!!!!!!


----------



## asaysana

Rockford website shows an MSRP of 699.99. Not 800 but still ouch...


----------



## eviling

chefhow said:


> They have been saying "April" since January of '11...


i know it's ****ing annoying. I wish i had more info on what changes they've really made, i havn't heard goose egg since this summer about it, so idk if all the cool **** i heard about is even gonna be on it  just wish they would stand up and say here this is what we have -_- i think RF Blew their chance to enter the marker early on this and is gonna get discontinued with in a year or two of production


----------



## Ganderson

eviling said:


> i know it's ****ing annoying. I wish i had more info on what changes they've really made, i havn't heard goose egg since this summer about it, so idk if all the cool **** i heard about is even gonna be on it  just wish they would stand up and say here this is what we have -_- i think RF Blew their chance to enter the marker early on this and is gonna get discontinued with in a year or two of production


It's definitely annoying... Especially the lack of communication/updates from RF.

However, if the product is as good as it _should_ be (considering all the time they've had), I think people will get over the annoyance pretty quickly and it will be quite successful.

I mean, it's not like any other product has swooped in to fill this niche since it was first announced. The power this thing is promising + BT + iOS interface... The MS-8 (which I own) and Bit One will be looking pretty dated.


----------



## lsm

RF better hurry the F up before I buy the new Zapco DSP Z-1....


----------



## chefhow

Ganderson said:


> I mean, it's not like any other product has swooped in to fill this niche since it was first announced. The power this thing is promising + BT + iOS interface... The MS-8 (which I own) and Bit One will be looking pretty dated.



You should look into the Arc PS8


----------



## reker13

Haase said:


> Wow...I was hoping that this would be a little bit more affordable...:worried:


Pacific Stereo has a pre-order price of $599 on their website. My guess it goes for about that at launch for a few months then pricing will start heading towards the $500 range after all the boners start to soften. 

Lots of assumptions I know. It's got to get launched 1st :blush:


----------



## MacLeod

Haha! I just saw that one myself. Im in the market for a new processor and all the ones I keep finding and wanting are myths. H800, 360.3, that Arc processor.....

Guess Im just gonna have to buy a Bit One and the second I do, that should guarantee itll come out.


----------



## chefhow

MacLeod said:


> Haha! I just saw that one myself. Im in the market for a new processor and all the ones I keep finding and wanting are myths. H800, 360.3, that Arc processor.....
> 
> Guess Im just gonna have to buy a Bit One and the second I do, that should guarantee itll come out.


Aaron, the Arc PS8 is the REAL DEAL, if I had a choice, and I do, it would be either the PS8 or the C/P-DSP by Helix.


----------



## Coppertone

chefhow said:


> Aaron, the Arc PS8 is the REAL DEAL, if I had a choice, and I do, it would be either the PS8 or the C/P-DSP by Helix.


Do you actually have a link where this item can be purchased?


----------



## MacLeod

chefhow said:


> Aaron, the Arc PS8 is the REAL DEAL, if I had a choice, and I do, it would be either the PS8 or the C/P-DSP by Helix.


Thanks man! I can't find anywhere that the Arc proc is sold. I looked at the Helix briefly but thought it would only do 6 channel outputs. Ill check it out again though.


----------



## Coppertone

I also can't find where the PS8 is sold. Does anyone have a link to this said product for PURCHASE?


----------



## MacLeod

I'm hoping the 360.3 gets out soon cause it looks to be the best spec wise. That on screen RTA feature is pure genius and would be invaluable for tuning. The GUI looks great too. 

I first found this thread reading it was started in Jan '11 and though, "great, its gotta be out by now!" 

I wish we had some concrete dates cause I could limp along with my noise ridden H700 another month or two but Id really like to have everything in and running this month.


----------



## chefhow

The PS8 is going to be released after SBN, that isnt an RF type date, its a done deal. I have seen the pics of them working in a couple of cars from CES. I have been following the product on the Arc website/forums and I am going to order one soon.


----------



## Coppertone

Please share so that the rest of us hood rats can get in on this great piece please.


----------



## eviling

why are their no videos of those cars howard? :\ id really like to know more about what it ended up having on it, does it have the 10 channels like i heard back in the summer?


----------



## pionkej

eviling said:


> why are their no videos of those cars howard? :\ id really like to know more about what it ended up having on it, does it have the 10 channels like i heard back in the summer?


PS8 would signify 8 channels to me. Anyway, below is a thread from the other day. Below that is a link to the product on Arc's website. And somebody already mentioned there is plenty of discussion about the PS8 on Arc's forum (can also get there from the linked website).

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...vanced/123102-arc-audio-finally-steps-up.html

PS8


----------



## emperorjj1

MacLeod said:


> I'm hoping the 360.3 gets out soon cause it looks to be the best spec wise. That on screen RTA feature is pure genius and would be invaluable for tuning. The GUI looks great too.
> 
> I first found this thread reading it was started in Jan '11 and though, "great, its gotta be out by now!"
> 
> I wish we had some concrete dates cause I could limp along with my noise ridden H700 another month or two but Id really like to have everything in and running this month.


true dat same here. havent done anything to my car atm just waiting on the .3 to finalize some things... but i know the graphical designer (or one of them) for rf and he does some amazing work... cant wait for the .3 hope it has, droid support


----------



## MacLeod

Im gonna wait. Looks like the Bit One is $1000! I was thinking it was $700-800. Thats a little too much considering Id also have to drop $400-500 on a laptop as well (yes Im the one person left in this country that doesnt have a laptop). Im gonna work on my H700 and see if I cant resolve these noise issues Im having with it. At least maybe I can keep it going til these other processors hit the market and then Ill have more to choose from. Like I said, that RTA feature of the .3 is very much something I would want.

Also very curious about the H800. My H700 is virtually perfect in every way so if the H800 is just am upgraded version, Ill be all over that.


----------



## reker13

I posted the following question on the Rockford blog:

_Will the 3sixty.3 have auto tune? I see the 'mic' input. Or will it be manual tuning only>? _

This is the response to the question:

*At the time of release, the 3Sixty.3 will have manual tuning. *

So it looks like it won't only be released a year late but also 'incomplete' IMO. Auto tune was one of the reasons why I want to upgrade my .2 to the .3. I might just give the MS8 a second look or stick with the .2 for awhile longer.....


----------



## emperorjj1

why? i mean i understand but ive never been a fan of auto tune. use the mic to get an idea of where u should be but use ur ears to get where u need to be. in the end all that matters is if u liek hearing it and no computer can do that for u


----------



## chefhow

If you look at the Arc website you can see pics of the FINISHED and WORKING PS8, ask all the questions you want and get REAL INFO, and read the info about its release.


----------



## eviling

chefhow said:


> If you look at the Arc website you can see pics of the FINISHED and WORKING PS8, ask all the questions you want and get REAL INFO, and read the info about its release.


man i guess ima have to look into that. arc has always been a stable company from what ive seen but than again so should RF -_- or even alpine and helix. these processors must be a REAL ***** to make becuase eveyrone seems to have trouble building em :laugh:


----------



## vrdublu

eviling said:


> man i guess ima have to look into that. arc has always been a stable company from what ive seen but than again so should RF -_- or even alpine and helix. these processors must be a REAL ***** to make becuase eveyrone seems to have trouble building em :laugh:


Arc seems to be a stable company because they sell re branded speakers at 10x the cost, easy to stay in business that way. As far as trying to make an MS-8 copy, as everyone is now so desperately trying to do...........only time will tell.


----------



## chefhow

vrdublu said:


> Arc seems to be a stable company because they sell re branded speakers at 10x the cost, easy to stay in business that way. As far as trying to make an MS-8 copy, as everyone is now so desperately trying to do...........only time will tell.


Everybody makes rebranded speakers w/the exception of a few manufacturers. As to the copy of an MS8, the only thing I see that the PS8 has that is similar is the 8 channel part, the rest is very different. 2.5 years ago I was fortunate enough to play w/the prototype and the software, it's NOTHING like an MS8, I had one and this is light years ahead.


----------



## chefhow

eviling said:


> man i guess ima have to look into that. arc has always been a stable company from what ive seen but than again so should RF -_- or even alpine and helix. these processors must be a REAL ***** to make becuase eveyrone seems to have trouble building em :laugh:


Alpine and RF had some of the best processors in the market for years, the H800 is out, just not in the US and the Helix stuff is available to buy today at your local RF dealer so that isnt an issue either. 

Ithink RF felt pressure to join the group rather than get left begin so they built a box and gave it a name. handed it to a computer programmer and said make a program that can do this for display purposes and assumed they could produce it w/in a year. You see the results...


----------



## reker13

emperorjj1 said:


> why? i mean i understand but ive never been a fan of auto tune. use the mic to get an idea of where u should be but use ur ears to get where u need to be. in the end all that matters is if u liek hearing it and no computer can do that for u


Because I'm probably not a tuning bad ass like many of you.  It took me a good 8-10 hours total to get my 3sixty.2 sounding just right. But I don't have a professional mic setup just an RTA app on my iphone, my ears, and a tuning CD. 

It is probable that auto tune can do a better job than I can in a fraction of the time. If not, I can manual tune to make it even better and at least have a good reference. (no tune vs auto tune would be a better reference IMO) All this said, will I get the 3sixty.3 regardless? Probably which ticks me off lol. :blush:


----------



## reker13

chefhow said:


> Alpine and RF had some of the best processors in the market for years, the H800 is out, just not in the US and the Helix stuff is available to buy today at your local RF dealer so that isnt an issue either.
> 
> Ithink RF felt pressure to join the group rather than get left begin so they built a box and gave it a name. handed it to a computer programmer and said make a program that can do this for display purposes and assumed they could produce it w/in a year. You see the results...


Crossing my fingers that someone on this forum does an *objective* review of the H800 vs MS8 vs 3sixty.3 vs PS8. Or at least a MS8 vs 3sixty.3. That would be great!


----------



## rain27

chefhow said:


> Everybody makes rebranded speakers w/the exception of a few manufacturers. As to the copy of an MS8, the only thing I see that the PS8 has that is similar is the 8 channel part, the rest is very different. 2.5 years ago I was fortunate enough to play w/the prototype and the software, it's NOTHING like an MS8, I had one and this is light years ahead.


The MS8 really can't be compared to any other processors that don't have an auto tune. They're completely different machines.


----------



## Lteeples

I went to a 360.3 training this week and may be able to clear a couple of things up. First off, the really cool thing about it is that it will be updatable so even though it will not be released with auto tune, when they do get it working, you will be able to update it. On that note, auto tune is a very tricky thing. I worked with JBL and their home Synthesis line and was trained to calibrate 200k systems. We did it all manually. It took them years, I mean years before they could get the auto tune to do right and that research is what spawned the MS-8. Point is, if it took them that long, I would be skeptical if another company released an auto tune feature anytime soon.
On another note, the crossover slopes on the 360.3 will be almost infinitely adjustable. 6,12,18,24,36,and 48. You can also chose between Butterworth and a few other types. The cool thing is that as you select between the types, you can see on the graph what the filter looks like so you get an idea of what you are doing.


----------



## BigRed

Fred Lynch, the creator and main developing force behind the Arc Processor does not believe in Auto Tune. Its not gonna happen with that processor.


----------



## chefhow

rain27 said:


> The MS8 really can't be compared to any other processors that don't have an auto tune. They're completely different machines.


I wasnt comparing it to any other processor. I was stating that the only similarity between the PS8 and the MS8 was the "8".


----------



## rexroadj

Lteeples said:


> I went to a 360.3 training this week and may be able to clear a couple of things up. First off, the really cool thing about it is that it will be updatable so even though it will not be released with auto tune, when they do get it working, you will be able to update it. On that note, auto tune is a very tricky thing. I worked with JBL and their home Synthesis line and was trained to calibrate 200k systems. We did it all manually. It took them years, I mean years before they could get the auto tune to do right and that research is what spawned the MS-8. Point is, if it took them that long, I would be skeptical if another company released an auto tune feature anytime soon.
> On another note, the crossover slopes on the 360.3 will be almost infinitely adjustable. 6,12,18,24,36,and 48. You can also chose between Butterworth and a few other types. The cool thing is that as you select between the types, you can see on the graph what the filter looks like so you get an idea of what you are doing.


I am familiar with the synthesis and am aware of what your saying....However the last part about the ms-8 vs. others???? I couldnt disagree more. I realize there are few that have had the chance to own/play with it, but having owned it and spending some pretty good QT with the MS-8..... The Alpine F1 could autotune the **** out of a system! I prefered it over the ms-8 any day of the week and in ANY situation! That was out LONG before the MS-8 even had rumors about it! So to assume JBL can do it in the last years and no one else could now considering the F1's capabilities???? I dont think so! Hell even the Imprint is/was pretty decent if you know how to manipulate it! The new one gets zero credit and it does a pretty nice job for the money in most applications. Ever since the F1 I became a fan of Auto tune. I let it do its job and then went in the truck expecting to make all these changes. I listened to it.....got a **** eating grin and couldnt think of any adjustments to make. I left it that way HAPPILY till the day it was stolen!
Of course its completely subjective but lets not say that the MS-8 was the first (maybe with logic7 or what ever the hell they are calling it) with a good or great auto tune or the only one that can be expected in the near future!. Lets not forget that some people just have to feel the need to change just to say they did it, hell some may not even be audible adjustments?
I would be willing to bet that the h800 wont be far off the tracks from the F1....afterall, the have the "old" F1 tech on tap

Sorry, thats my rant.....I can dissapear for another few months now


----------



## cmahood

The website says it will have a remote vol and sub control. Does anyone know if that will be a breakout box or a remote control.

I want this so I can use the optical out from my head unit, but would need some way to control the volume, and hope it would provide knobs, not just a remote.


----------



## Lteeples

It is pretty much like a typical bass knob for and amp but it has two knobs. One being the volume and one being the sub. Both knobs do other tasks by pushing them. One toggles through the saved eq settings and one switches sources. They can also be assigned to work in different manners but I don't remember the specifics. 

On another note, earlier when I mentioned the MS-8 and auto tune, I wasn't really siding with any of the products, I was merely trying to state my skeptical thoughts on auto tune in general. I do feel like there is some good because most shops in our industry don't have a clue as to how to tune a car so in many case auto tune will do a better job most of the time. I still believe, that people who are capable of tuning properly will out do the auto tunes. When tuning manually, you learn more about what the car is doing and you learn to make physical corrections along the way. Takes way longer but it is the only way to get it as close to right as the car environment will allow.


----------



## cmahood

Lteeples said:


> It is pretty much like a typical bass knob for and amp but it has two knobs. One being the volume and one being the sub. Both knobs do other tasks by pushing them. One toggles through the saved eq settings and one switches sources. They can also be assigned to work in different manners but I don't remember the specifics.
> 
> On another note, earlier when I mentioned the MS-8 and auto tune, I wasn't really siding with any of the products, I was merely trying to state my skeptical thoughts on auto tune in general. I do feel like there is some good because most shops in our industry don't have a clue as to how to tune a car so in many case auto tune will do a better job most of the time. I still believe, that people who are capable of tuning properly will out do the auto tunes. When tuning manually, you learn more about what the car is doing and you learn to make physical corrections along the way. Takes way longer but it is the only way to get it as close to right as the car environment will allow.


Thanks for the info.

I am a fan of autotune for quick results, but think anyone with an RTA and time could get similar or better results tuning manually. Its just a matter of having the right tools.


----------



## aho77

word is that it should be a lot like the bit one but with the rf tweaks on it msrp is 699 on it just utube it and you will see what all they say it will do and yes it was at ces and from what i was told it should be march or April


----------



## aho77

rta is suposta blow everything else out of the water on what it can do for the rta


----------



## TheHulk9er

I am interested in how this plays out but I will probably wait for the 3sixty.3 to be out for a while to make sure it's worth a look. I am very happy with my MS-8 as I have not yet learned the art of tuning a system and the MS-8 IMHO does a very nice job in my car. I do wish it allowed you more flexibility after the auto tune to play with settings like crossovers (no overlap or underlap), time alignment (make changes to move and shape your soundstage) etc.


----------



## reker13

Maybe this is a good sign.


----------



## thomasluke

reker13 said:


> Maybe this is a good sign.


Called and talked to a rep at sonic and they told me the end of april at the latest.
I was about to try and preorder but didn't want to wait two months.
Ended up up going with the t3's and the polk pa 4000.4 though.
This was last night by the way.


----------



## chefhow

One of the online dealers has had a pre order/out of stock status up for months.


----------



## hpilot2004

I just sent my 360.2 in for a faulty bluetooth module. Hopefully they will get it fixed up good or maybe, upgrade????


----------



## david in germany

You will receive a refurbed 3sixty.2. I did the same thing a couple of months back. Fosgate has a fast turn around on them as well.


Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


----------



## hpilot2004

Did the refurb unit work well, bluetooth wise? Was it the same unit you sent in or was it a completely different one?


----------



## david in germany

Honestly I haven't even powered it up. From what I heard, fosgate has a bunch on new boards and just sends you one they have installed a new board in. It is like a new in the box 3sixty.2 comes with disc, cables, manual and gain. Just like a new one.


Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


----------



## emperorjj1

hpilot2004 said:


> Did the refurb unit work well, bluetooth wise? Was it the same unit you sent in or was it a completely different one?


different one i belive


----------



## Thumper26

Yeah I sent one in for repair. You get a brand new one sealed in the box.


----------



## reker13

How much does RF charge for a replacement?


----------



## hpilot2004

Mine was free replacement, as I bought through authorized dealer. Just had to have record or the reciept for the original.


----------



## Ganderson

Hey... Go to their Facebook wall here and post your questions/comments about this unit.

http://www.facebook.com/rockfordfosgate?sk=wall

I posted and got a quick response about the april release date.. Trying to get more info about actual shipping features.


----------



## eviling

Ganderson said:


> Hey... Go to their Facebook wall here and post your questions/comments about this unit.
> 
> Rockford Fosgate - Wall | Facebook
> 
> I posted and got a quick response about the april release date.. Trying to get more info about actual shipping features.


you gonna share the answer they gave you?


----------



## emperorjj1

Greg Anderson
Any updated info on the 3sixty.3 ??? Will it actually be out in April? Will it ship with iOS support? Built-in RTA capability w/mic? Release an updated feature list for gods sake! 
Like · · 2 hours ago · 

Rockford Fosgate The website still shows April as the release date, and from what I heard Friday afternoon, that date still stands. Feature bullets were released a couple weeks ago, but I'm waiting for the specifications to post: Rockford Fosgate
about an hour ago · Like

Rockford Fosgate P.S. Ignore the "Features To Be Released" bullet. I'll remove that from the website today.
about an hour ago · Like

Greg Anderson Thanks.. Yeah, I saw the updated feature bullets but they are pretty general and don't mention a lot of the cool stuff that was shown at CES 2011, like: Auto/Assisted Tune, Integrated RTA Mode, Output noise gate, User defined presets w/ remote, Overlaid music presets, Included dual-knob remote, iOS support, etc.
52 minutes ago · Like


----------



## Ganderson

Any updated info on the 3sixty.3 ??? Will it actually be out in April? Will it ship with iOS support? Built-in RTA capability w/mic? Release an updated feature list for gods sake! 
Like · 

Rockford Fosgate 
The website still shows April as the release date, and from what I heard Friday afternoon, that date still stands. Feature bullets were released a couple weeks ago, but I'm waiting for the specifications to post: http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/products/product_details.aspx?itemid=117203
3 hours ago · Like

Rockford Fosgate
P.S. Ignore the "Features To Be Released" bullet. I'll remove that from the website today.
3 hours ago · Like

Greg Anderson Thanks.. Yeah, I saw the updated feature bullets but they are pretty general and don't mention a lot of the cool stuff that was shown at CES 2011, like: Auto/Assisted Tune, Integrated RTA Mode, Output noise gate, User defined presets w/ remote, Overlaid music presets, Included dual-knob remote, iOS support, etc.
2 hours ago · Like

Jacob Abeyta whoot whoot. cant wait for it eric
2 hours ago · Like

Rockford Fosgate
Admittedly, our New Product Showcase 2011 illustrated the "capabilities" of the new .3 technology over the .1/.2 models. This year's 2012 NPS displayed the first generation technology, but since the software AND firmware are upgradeable, you'll be able to upgrade as features are added.
7 minutes ago · Like


Nice processor option but it looks like its going to need to "evolve" into something comparable to what they showed last year. Too bad, I figured that's what all of this additional development time was for.


----------



## reker13

So in sum, the 3sixty.3 is going to be like the 3sixty.2 except para eq, 2 more channels, and a better platform for future "coming soon" features?


----------



## Ganderson

Info updated..


Rockford Fosgate 
Just got the latest releasable info from NPD and uploaded to the website: http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/products/product_details.aspx?itemid=117203
57 minutes ago · Like


----------



## reker13

Doesn't mention iphone and the mic input/auto tune won't be ready at launch. Still a pretty good feature set.


----------



## emilime75

Any word on this effing thing yet? I must say, the buzz is wearing off. Pretty soon it won't be exciting at all. I've put my whole install on hold for quite a while anticipating this product. Spring is here, and I can't wait much longer. It looks like JBL or Audison might be getting my money instead off RF. Or maybe MiniDSP...hmmmm...


----------



## hpilot2004

Called Rockford to see about my replacement for my .2 and asked them about the release date for the .3 and they are now saying they should have units ready by the end of April.


----------



## chefhow

hpilot2004 said:


> Called Rockford to see about my replacement for my .2 and asked them about the release date for the .3 and they are now saying they should have units ready by the end of April.


And my spotted unicorn is being delivered in a few weeks via stork...


----------



## .:stealth:.

Am I just seeing things or does Techronics actually have the 3sixty.3 in stock?


----------



## emperorjj1

i thought they had them "in stock" for like 2 years now


----------



## boricua69

45 days for the release. maybe in May


----------



## chefhow

boricua69 said:


> 45 days for the release. maybe in May


You have that in writing?


----------



## boricua69

SOS Electronics put an incredible price of $395.99. More lower than the dealer cost. WOW


----------



## eviling

chefhow said:


> You have that in writing?


howard..if RF doesn't make it by the end of may, i dont think i'l ever touch a RF product ever again


----------



## boricua69

I bet that the arc PS8 is going to be release first that the Rockforcrackinyourbrain 3shitsixtymonth processor.


----------



## TheHulk9er

eviling said:


> howard..if RF doesn't make it by the end of may, i dont think i'l ever touch a RF product ever again


Unless it comes out and it's freakin' amazing 


Hey Howard, when's that stork coming with your spotted unicorn? :laugh:


----------



## eviling

TheHulk9er said:


> Unless it comes out and it's freakin' amazing


we'll see. i really thing JBL is gonna clean house as soon as their done with their unit though, they already had years in the game and already know all the stuff these guys are doing. in fact i believe theyve been working on it since the ms-8 came out. im a huge JBl fan boy and i think it's just gonna clean house, i loved my ms-8 too, it just had some tweaks i coudln't really do anything about because of its design.


----------



## chefhow

TheHulk9er said:


> Unless it comes out and it's freakin' amazing
> 
> 
> Hey Howard, when's that stork coming with your spotted unicorn? :laugh:


I dont see it anywhere in site. I'll put my money on the PS8 being delivered first.


----------



## pionkej

eviling said:


> we'll see. i really thing JBL is gonna clean house as soon as their done with their unit though, they already had years in the game and already know all the stuff these guys are doing. in fact i believe theyve been working on it since the ms-8 came out. im a huge JBl fan boy and i think it's just gonna clean house, i loved my ms-8 too, it just had some tweaks i coudln't really do anything about because of its design.



What is this new JBL unit you speak of? I've heard of nothing and I'm curious of what is in the works.


----------



## felipesalomao

3sixty.3 replaces the amplifier, but with better quality? It have optut for direct conection to front speakers, rear speakers, tweeter and subwoofer ? Or i dont understood nothing ? if it not have speaker direct conection, need i amplifier too ? it work together amplifier ? 
For example, i have car dvd with 5.1 spdif optical out, can i have 5.1 audio with 3sixty.3 ? Or only is useful to "calibrate speakers to have good acoustic" Please explain me. Thanks for all


----------



## emperorjj1

no the 3sixty.3 doesnt replace the amplifier. it works together with the amplifier

as long as ur audio is 5.1 to begin with it will remain 5.1 after the 3 sixty.3


----------



## lilg345

Been following this thread for a while and periodicly checking Rockfords site every once in a while for an update. Well as opposed to late April, it now says June. So I guess its legitimate to say this thing will never come out.

Guess I'll need to be looking into alternative processing means now


----------



## s4k4zulu

lilg345 said:


> Been following this thread for a while and periodicly checking Rockfords site every once in a while for an update. Well as opposed to late April, it now says June. So I guess its legitimate to say this thing will never come out


We( the audio infects ) are just in too much rush!!!
I'm waitin for h800 too but I'm happy with h701 till it comes out.
I'm assuming it will come out before next summer.


----------



## reker13

the H800 will be on revision 3 of its software and will go for $500 by the time the 3sixty.3 comes out. lol.


----------



## MacLeod

This thing still not out yet huh? That sucks because it looks just about perfect on paper. Glad I went with the P99 back in January instead of waiting for this one. LOL 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emperorjj1

taptalk 2? what did they just come out with the second one?


----------



## MacLeod

emperorjj1 said:


> taptalk 2? what did they just come out with the second one?


I guess so. I just bought it last week cause Overclock.net's forum is ungodly slow on a cell phone. Kinda like it. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickaudi07

I love my h800, nice peace of art.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boricua69

I can wait but not for 3sixty.3 cheap dsp, i will wait for the new Bitone or PS8.
both have sampling frec up to 192khz.


----------



## eviling

the PS8 from the resarch i just did was already released but is on back order from what i can tell, but i don't know. the RF site says SHIPPING june 2012, which is dif than all of the other messages that have offered release not shipping, so it seems this might be the real one.


----------



## chefhow

eviling said:


> the PS8 from the resarch i just did was already released but is on back order from what i can tell, but i don't know. the RF site says SHIPPING june 2012, which is dif than all of the other messages that have offered release not shipping, so it seems this might be the real one.


I dont know where you did your research but the PS8 has not been released and I dont think the RF is coming any time soon.


----------



## eviling

chefhow said:


> I dont know where you did your research but the PS8 has not been released and I dont think the RF is coming any time soon.


heh idk. i read an article that talked about march releases and than i saw on their site they had out of stock so io just assumed they had only a few units made on release idk. i didnt really read up much on the ps8 like i said i had litelry jsut read it up haha. but i think a shipping date is more firm than a release date, i mean thats talking production and that means its designed. at least in my mind.


----------



## reker13

eviling said:


> the PS8 from the resarch i just did was already released but is on back order from what i can tell, but i don't know. the RF site says SHIPPING june 2012, which is dif than all of the other messages that have offered release not shipping, so it seems this might be the real one.


that's it. it is official, i'm giving up on the 3sixty.3. Being a customer since 1984 buying a pair of SPP-12 punch pro's I'm loyal to the brand. But, sold my 3sixty.2 and going with another DSP. I really hope RF learns from this premature ejaculation launch of the 3sixty i really do as it has tarnished the brand in my mind and suspect it has as others as well. When it finally comes to market I hope it is AWESOME but I won't buy it that's it.


----------



## emperorjj1

why would you sell the old dsp before the new one you wanted is released?


----------



## reker13

emperorjj1 said:


> why would you sell the old dsp before the new one you wanted is released?


Using a H660 right now as a replacement and will probably go with a PS8 when it comes out instead.


----------



## emperorjj1

so say the 3sixty comes out tomorrow and the ps8 comes out in 2 years then what?


----------



## Mic10is

emperorjj1 said:


> so say the 3sixty comes out tomorrow and the ps8 comes out in 2 years then what?


PS8 will be this year...Can you say the same about the 360.3?


----------



## emperorjj1

says who? im not defending rf by any means but it sounds like this guy wants the 360.3 more then the ps8. now maybe im off base but in his shoes if he does want the .3 more id say im getting the .3 if it comes out before the ps8 and if not then too bad rf getting the ps8 vs the im getting the ps8 because rf cant keep their promises.

im just saying really with any company and if you look at their products all companies have delays. rf with the .3 is overboard by any and all means but that wouldnt effect my judgement on whats going in my car. if they were both out then maybe take that into consideration but since neither one is out it sounds like saying hey im going with the first to ship is the most logical


----------



## ReticulatingPigeonElf

I remember over a year ago thinking, "I'll just get this here Bit Ten and sell it once all the new stuff comes out in a month or two."

Very glad I didn't just trying waiting it our for the new stuff. Bit Ten turned out to fit my build perfectly. Doubt the other stuff will be _that _much better than what I have now, assuming it's ever released.


----------



## eviling

I don't know why their is so much negativity about this latest update, RF has never claimed a SHIPPING date in the past year + ive been following this thing. I really expect it, i see no reason not to :\ and what if this thing ****ing rocks your socks off your gonna feel real silly for all the hating XD tehe. idk,im just trying to stay optimistic.


----------



## reker13

emperorjj1 said:


> so say the 3sixty comes out tomorrow and the ps8 comes out in 2 years then what?


then i'll run the H660 i have now for 2 years or go with a bit 10 or i'll go with another company's DSP than under promises and over delivers.


----------



## JackRusselTerrorist

How disapointing, I check in here every now and then as ive been waiting FOREVER for the .3 release. I need a processor terribly bad in my Jeep. It's my final needed component.

I'm running my factory RER head unit in my SRT8 Jeep with a PDX 600.1 and PDX F4 amp. I use a Audio Control LC-8i to tie it all togather. I'm thinking maybe it's time to start looking at Audio Control processors........


----------



## abdulwq

is it any good?


----------



## jaspreet19

I got a reply from Rockford Facebook and they are saying June release date.. I can't wait for this thing to come out..


----------



## nomed

They did told you what year???:lol:


----------



## emperorjj1

lol june 2020


----------



## jaspreet19

Yeah haha.. Hopefully not that long, well June is right around the corner lets see what they have for us


----------



## jaspreet19

Any updAtes?


----------



## stealth418

jaspreet19 said:


> Any updAtes?


I gave up and just bought an Audison Bit ten D. It has SPDIF input and can be had for $500-ish


----------



## eviling

still waiting to see if RF keeps their promise of june shippiong dates.


----------



## emperorjj1

ive always wanted optical but theres no hus out there with it really. what hu do u have stealth?


----------



## jaspreet19

stealth418 said:


> I gave up and just bought an Audison Bit ten D. It has SPDIF input and can be had for $500-ish



How is the audison bit ten? What kind of car?


----------



## jaspreet19

eviling said:


> still waiting to see if RF keeps their promise of june shippiong dates.



I'm with you on this...


----------



## adrenalinejunkie

Steve just updated his FB with this, thought I'd share.
http://www.stevemeadedesigns.com/board/topic/143713-1st-look-rockford-fosgate-3sixty3-got-mine/


----------



## thomasluke

adrenalinejunkie said:


> Steve just updated his FB with this, thought I'd share.
> 1st Look: Rockford Fosgate 3sixty.3! Got mine! - SMD Forum


DAMNIT! I just droped 300 bucks on the p80. Thought this thing had no chance of droping anytime soon.
I wonder when they will be in actual production?


----------



## emperorjj1

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa I WANT IT


----------



## chevbowtie22

Interesting. I was planning on replacing my recently sold 3Sixty.2 with a MiniDSP 2x8 but this might be in the running as well. I would love to see one of these make their way to Bikinpunk for testing against the Bitone, 701, and H800. The 3Sixty.2 had a bad reputation for being noisy so I'm hoping they learned their lesson and built a much better unit this time around. Its not like they didn't have the time to work the kinks out . . .


----------



## quality_sound

Interesting. Color me...skeptical. No, I won't say why.


----------



## oilman

Subscribed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emperorjj1

quality_sound said:


> Interesting. Color me...skeptical. No, I won't say why.


why wouldnt u say


----------



## chefhow

Still skeptical as well.


----------



## HIS4

quality_sound said:


> Interesting. Color me...skeptical. No, I won't say why.


Skeptical of the performance of the unit or skeptical about the person claiming to have received it?


----------



## chefhow

I don't doubt he received it, there are a handful of people who have PS8's right now but they have t been released for sale as of yet. 1 unit doesn't mean it's been produced and released for sale to the public.


----------



## Thumper26

they're out and shipping. my local shop, Radio Clinic, got one of the first 12 distributed. I got a call from my friend who's the head installer, he has it running in his car right now. I'm going there tomorrow to check it out.

they also carry mosconi, so it's a toss up for me between the 3sixty.3 and the 6to8. I'm leaning towards the mosconi issues, but mainly b/c of the issues i saw with the 3sixty.2


----------



## ErinH

I wish thus make the software available for download so you can see exactly what the DSP can do. Maybe they've done this, but I didn't see it on their site. 


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## bbfoto

Looks like Steve Meade got his. Check out the photos on his site and the video posted in the comments section...

1st Look: Rockford Fosgate 3sixty.3! Got mine! - SMD Forum


----------



## chefhow

Thumper26 said:


> they're out and shipping. my local shop, Radio Clinic, got one of the first 12 distributed. I got a call from my friend who's the head installer, he has it running in his car right now. I'm going there tomorrow to check it out.
> 
> they also carry mosconi, so it's a toss up for me between the 3sixty.3 and the 6to8. I'm leaning towards the mosconi issues, but mainly b/c of the issues i saw with the 3sixty.2


I used to live pretty close to there. They were a good group of guys from my experience. Let us know how it does...


----------



## quality_sound

HIS4 said:


> Skeptical of the performance of the unit or skeptical about the person claiming to have received it?


I don't doubt that he received "something" but I HIGHLY doubt it's a working prototype of an actual 3sixty.3 since the one used in Australia for dealer training doesn't even work. Then there's the fact that RF doesn't have anyone employed to finish the board layout or programming since the guy that was doing it quit and isn't in the industry anymore. 

So as I said, I'm skeptical.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie

:O
No wonder it's taking forever to release.


----------



## Thumper26

Does everything it says. Has adjustable time delay for remote out, can also make the buttons on the remote be for master volume, sub volume, or eq presets. No pic of the unit since its in my friends car, but build quality is night and day. Can change knob orientation based on how you have it mounted, software can be navigated with arrow keys. Type in a q width or time delay, and the software adjusts the slider. Doesn't adjust the number value while adjusting the slider, which would be nice, but there you go. They've had it for about a week.


----------



## quality_sound

I'm not saying RF hasn't thrown a few together to get something out. I'm saying it's incomplete at best. The training unit RF used in Australia would continually lock up and eventually smoked. Yes, a processor smoked. I've never even heard of that before but there ya go. They've even contacted other manufacturers about OEMing a unit for them.


----------



## Thumper26

how long ago was the training unit released?

anyway, got to play with the software attached to the unit. it does change t/a values on the readout. you can set t/a to cm, in, or ms, which is nice. using the arrows on a keyboard only cycle you through the bottom row of features, so adjusting q settings you have to click on. The text input boxes do support cut, copy, and paste, and you can save unique presets as individual files on your computer. Guy said that the installation was a piece of cake for him, which is nice because he's not a tech person at all. he was running a 3sixty.2 previously, and had some motor noise that is now gone with the 3sixty. there was no hiss at all, he had an alpine 9886 with rca's to the processor.

another nice feature is the response graph above the eq bands. when connected, it shows you realtime how each band is affected. i did things like take 3 eq bands, cut the outer two -2, and then boost the middle. you can see how quickly it affects the eq you did with the others. while this may or may not be useful in tuning, it helps you get a more visual idea of the range of frequencies you're affecting by changing. it's set up as 1/3 bands by default, but each band is fully adjustable in .1 increments...i.e you can do 70.2 if you want. Q is ajustable too, and time delay on the ms is in .1 increments.

input/output assignments are adjustable through a separate menu, so you can have the speaker location names display appropriately as tweeter, midrange, midbass, sub, etc. You can't put your own names in, but it's not a big deal. Gain control is individual on each channel. Initial setup for input level seems similar to the .2, but instead of the flickering, you have red led and green led.

overall, it looks like a pretty decent piece, and build quality is night and day from the old one. if you've held any of the rf amps with the same finish as the 360.3, then that should give you an idea of the fit and finish on it.

as it stands, it wins over the mosconi piece esp with optical input, but there is still that stigma of rf in general that makes me worry. My buddy has been running it for a week with no problems so far, so we'll see how it does.


----------



## bkjay

Thanks a ton for the updates. Did they keep the rta feature? I think that was cool as hell for them too include that or thinking of including it.


----------



## bbfoto

Thumper,

Thanks for all of the detailed info! Nice to have a confirmation of a newly shipped unit that is actually installed and working, especially without noise issues, where previously there were issues using the older model. 

Do you happen to remember the increments (.5db or 1db, etc.) for each channel's level setting?


----------



## Thumper26

I didn't pay attention to the gain setting that closely. on the eq, using they arrows on the keypad jumps it in half db increments, but i think you can do .1 by typing them in. I didn't look, but I'm curious if you could adjust the sensitivity of the sliders, or, since everything seems to respond to basic windows commands, you can hold down shift and press an arrow and it bumps it one pixel at a time, so you could use the sliders to have more gradual adjustments when narrowing the change down.


----------



## ErinH

J, you said t/a in 0.1ms increments... is this correct or was it 0.01ms? 

Thanks for the info on the unit.

Edit: Looks like the software allows for 0.01ms.


----------



## strakele

Link to software: 

http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/rnt/rnw/docs/1066/RF3Sixty_v1.0.5.0.msi

It let me enter in a value like 3.31ms or 2.21ms for time delay, so it looks like .01ms steps work.

It also let me enter in a level of -1.02dB. Not sure if it just leaves whatever you type or if it actually controls level in .01dB increments. If you try to enter 3 decimal places it rounds off.

Functionality seems fairly limited in demo mode. You can't select crossover types or frequencies or anything beyond just high pass, low pass, etc. The sliders move up and down but the numbers in the windows above don't change. EQ graph doesn't work.


----------



## bbfoto

^ Guys, that was my next question, lol. Thanks!


----------



## Thumper26

I honestly didn't test to .01, but if it takes it in demo, it'll take it on the proc


----------



## quality_sound

Thumper26 said:


> how long ago was the training unit released?


This was a couple of weeks ago. As I understand it, the 3sixty.3, as it is, is a .2 with a slightly modified layout, and a new chassis, but the issues are because they're trying to force the new software through the old hardware and they're having compatibility issues. If they fixed it, fantastic. But considering they have no engineers to finish the hardware revisions nor the programming I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Thumper26

good to know, that helps make my decision easier.


----------



## sebberry

quality_sound said:


> This was a couple of weeks ago. As I understand it, the 3sixty.3, as it is, is a .2 with a slightly modified layout, and a new chassis, but the issues are because they're trying to force the new software through the old hardware and they're having compatibility issues. If they fixed it, fantastic. But considering they have no engineers to finish the hardware revisions nor the programming I'm not holding my breath.


So what does this really mean, buy a BitOne?


----------



## quality_sound

Nope, just a heads up. If you really want one, wait for it. If you're open, there are a LOT of VERY good options right now. Personally, I'm tickled pink with my H800. More so than any other processor I've owned.


----------



## sebberry

Maybe one day I'll just get around to installing my 3Sixty.2 instead


----------



## ousooner2

quality_sound said:


> Nope, just a heads up. If you really want one, wait for it. If you're open, there are a LOT of VERY good options right now. Personally, I'm tickled pink with my H800. More so than any other processor I've owned.


If you're using a factory HU (nav), do you have to have that RUX controller to use the H800? I swear I saw that somewhere, but wanted to make sure. I think I might offload my 3sixty.2 soon as I want to see what else is out there!


----------



## rexroadj

ousooner2 said:


> If you're using a factory HU (nav), do you have to have that RUX controller to use the H800? I swear I saw that somewhere, but wanted to make sure. I think I might offload my 3sixty.2 soon as I want to see what else is out there!


YES.


----------



## ousooner2

DAMN.


----------



## rexroadj

ousooner2 said:


> DAMN.


YES :laugh:

To my knowledge....in that situation (or non alpine units) it wont even turn on without the RUX. With some/most alpine units it will work but tuning will be done with a laptop (fine with me!)

Someone can and I'm sure will correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## ousooner2

Well if it'll work with a laptop that'll work for me! Hopefully someone can chime in and clear it up. I've got a laptop that I use for my 360.2, but I don't want to buy and mount the RUX also. Guess I'll look into the H660 while I wait and see what the differences are. Thanks REX


----------



## rexroadj

ousooner2 said:


> Well if it'll work with a laptop that'll work for me! Hopefully someone can chime in and clear it up. I've got a laptop that I use for my 360.2, but I don't want to buy and mount the RUX also. Guess I'll look into the H660 while I wait and see what the differences are. Thanks REX


No prob! Yeah...I'm 99% sure that without an appropriate alpine unit you have to have the RUX. I doubt the H660 can compete with the H800 but I find the H660 to be a great little unit in its own right. You can really manipulate it really well once you get a hang of it too imo. I like the concept of the 363 and helix unit for the soul reason of not needing some stupid obtrusive second single din size controller!!!!!
To me its just Alpine being Alpine and there way of making buy and hook up a millions things just to use one! Cant stand that about them....They have always been like that too! Lucky for them they also make some great things  Could just be me though...... I remember when I had the W505, 871 nav, dvd changer, 701 proc, BT400, ipod, etc...... I had more wires running through my truck then the city I live in!!!! WTF! and most of it sucked to operate on top of it!!! (nav and bt sucked!)......

sorry.... thats my rant I promise...........


----------



## eviling

so whats up who has one of these? im ordering mine as soon as possible


----------



## emperorjj1

production isnt out yet. steve meade has one. oh and to the guy looking to sell a .2 someone on smd wanted to buy one just fyi


----------



## quality_sound

ousooner2 said:


> If you're using a factory HU (nav), do you have to have that RUX controller to use the H800? I swear I saw that somewhere, but wanted to make sure. I think I might offload my 3sixty.2 soon as I want to see what else is out there!



Yessir. BUT, it doesn't have to be accessible. You could hide the controller and run a USB cable and tune like everything else if you wanted to.


----------



## Frokin

chefhow said:


> I don't doubt he received it, there are a handful of people who have PS8's right now but they have t been released for sale as of yet. 1 unit doesn't mean it's been produced and released for sale to the public.


From what I know, there were about 20pcs of PRODUCTION units sent out to dealers for a "final blessing" before all the production shipped. Think they are still planning on shipping by the end of the month.


----------



## Frokin

quality_sound said:


> I don't doubt that he received "something" but I HIGHLY doubt it's a working prototype of an actual 3sixty.3 since the one used in Australia for dealer training doesn't even work. Then there's the fact that RF doesn't have anyone employed to finish the board layout or programming since the guy that was doing it quit and isn't in the industry anymore.
> 
> So as I said, I'm skeptical.


I'm not quite sure where you get your information, but if you attended the Rockford booth at CES in the last 2 years, you could have met Erik Gunderson in person.

Might want to double check your facts.


----------



## Frokin

quality_sound said:


> I'm not saying RF hasn't thrown a few together to get something out. I'm saying it's incomplete at best. The training unit RF used in Australia would continually lock up and eventually smoked. Yes, a processor smoked. I've never even heard of that before but there ya go. They've even contacted other manufacturers about OEMing a unit for them.


Again, not sure where you get your information, but it's not entirely accurate. Yes, some of the training models in the very beginning were intended for high level, introductory training. Since then, full functioning units have been in the trainings in the US. And I can say pretty confidently that no one was ever contacted to OEM this product for Rockford.

Again, may want to double check your facts.


----------



## Frokin

quality_sound said:


> This was a couple of weeks ago. As I understand it, the 3sixty.3, as it is, is a .2 with a slightly modified layout, and a new chassis, but the issues are because they're trying to force the new software through the old hardware and they're having compatibility issues. If they fixed it, fantastic. But considering they have no engineers to finish the hardware revisions nor the programming I'm not holding my breath.


Once again, your information is incorrect. The software, firmware, and hardware are completely new from the ground up.


----------



## emperorjj1

why would anyone oem this unit that doesnt even make logical sense.

im sad thou i prob wont be getting one. hopefully eventually but at least not in the near future that i can see


----------



## quality_sound

Frokin said:


> Once again, your information is incorrect. The software, firmware, and hardware are completely new from the ground up.


I know it's SUPPOSED to be, but since the guy that was designing it is now in a completely different industry who exactly is working on it? I'm sure you guys will get someone else hired that can complete the work, but as of now, it's unfinished. We could always get some of the aussie dealers that were at the "training" sessions that watched firsthand as it locked up 20-odd times and eventually smoke and die to chime in. 

I'm not saying it won't eventually get done. I'm saying as of right now, it's not done and won't be anytime soon.


----------



## matdotcom2000

From the looks of it if you squint to the side it looks like a C-DSP..... You do know that brax and rockford work together could be a possibility they shared some info. Also with the C-DSP not coming out in the US they could have collaborated.. From what I have read alott of changes have been made in the last 9 months or so I believe.

Just a hunch...........


----------



## emperorjj1

rockford owns brax


----------



## matdotcom2000

emperorjj1 said:


> rockford owns brax


Well there you go...


----------



## emilime75

I'm going to take a wager and guess there are problems with the few pre-production units that have been sent out. I'm doing so based on the fact that Steve Meade, one of the few who got one shipped to them, basically went hush hush shortly after he got his. May 29th he started a new thread showing off his new 3sixty.3 and promised an install and review, but it never came.


----------



## ErinH

^ on the flip side, maybe he was just bragging about getting one to test.

a lot of (smart) companies will send units out to individuals to get some buzz going and get some real hands-on feedback before they push them out the door officially. it's a win-win.

If I were a mfg, I'd be finding folks to do just that. There's a few people here I'd gladly send a product to because I know they could put it through the ringer and let me know if they found bugs or issues that need to be addressed before releasing it to the world.


----------



## emilime75

^ I agree, absolutely, and with Steve being a big proponent of RF and having the following that he does, I can see why they would send him one to test/promote. Maybe he got a little too excited and RF asked him to keep things quiet for a while. I guess I'm wondering why he made a big point of announcing the fact that he got it and promised an install and review, but it's been nearly a month and he's typically not one to move slowly. 

Either way, I hope this turns out to be a good piece, I am highly interested in it.


----------



## ErinH

yea. I do understand the concern. However, being a tester myself, I have sometimes just not followed through because either the enthusiasm wore off or I just didn't have time. There have been a couple instances where something was wrong and needed to be addressed because I knew it wasn't something that would affect everyone the same and I didn't want to give the wrong notion to the public who otherwise had a good product (or I knew wouldn't run in to the same issue I did). Or, there could be merit to the concern... 

but, my guess is that he just jumped the gun. I do it a lot. I've posted a picture and promised a review and then wound up giving it a month later. But on the other hand, I"ve also posted a picture and said it'd be a while before I got a review... then I went and installed it that night at midnight and wrote the review at 2am.


----------



## Frokin

quality_sound said:


> I know it's SUPPOSED to be, but since the guy that was designing it is now in a completely different industry who exactly is working on it? I'm sure you guys will get someone else hired that can complete the work, but as of now, it's unfinished. We could always get some of the aussie dealers that were at the "training" sessions that watched firsthand as it locked up 20-odd times and eventually smoke and die to chime in.
> 
> I'm not saying it won't eventually get done. I'm saying as of right now, it's not done and won't be anytime soon.


Okay. So Tony J doesn't work in car audio. What does that matter? Maybe if you came to CES and came to the RF booth, you could have met Erik Gunderson that we hired 2 YEARS AGO.

As far as the Aussie training, like I've already responded, they received early prototype units that were not meant for full training. If you want, we can have Mobile Solutions chime in with the hundreds they have trained with fully functioning units.

We will let the facts show as to when the units ship. I'm still betting before the end of the month, and I have a pretty good source....


----------



## Frokin

matdotcom2000 said:


> From the looks of it if you squint to the side it looks like a C-DSP..... You do know that brax and rockford work together could be a possibility they shared some info. Also with the C-DSP not coming out in the US they could have collaborated.. From what I have read alott of changes have been made in the last 9 months or so I believe.
> 
> Just a hunch...........


I can assure you there was no co-development with Brax. Rockford Corp is the authorized DISTRIBUTOR of Brax/Helix for the US. That's it. They are not working on product development together. It was just a great chance to give Brax more exposure and support.


----------



## matdotcom2000

Frokin said:


> I can assure you there was no co-development with Brax. Rockford Corp is the authorized DISTRIBUTOR of Brax/Helix for the US. That's it. They are not working on product development together. It was just a great chance to give Brax more exposure and support.


Well that was a shattered dream... I like brax alotttt.. ahh well just hoping..


----------



## myhikingboots

Don't look now but Pacific Stereo has changed the status of the 360.3 from "pre-order" to "instock".

Rockford Fosgate 3Sixty.3 - Audio Processor | Pacific Stereo


----------



## quality_sound

Frokin said:


> Okay. So Tony J doesn't work in car audio. What does that matter? Maybe if you came to CES and came to the RF booth, you could have met Erik Gunderson that we hired 2 YEARS AGO.
> 
> As far as the Aussie training, like I've already responded, they received early prototype units that were not meant for full training. If you want, we can have Mobile Solutions chime in with the hundreds they have trained with fully functioning units.
> 
> We will let the facts show as to when the units ship. I'm still betting before the end of the month, and I have a pretty good source....


How do you know I wasn't at CES? How do you know I wasn't at the RF booth? 

As I've said, I'm not expecting the unit to be out anytime soon, and certainly not by the end of the month with anything resembling the feature set that was promised. If it does, great. If not. Well...


----------



## Frokin

quality_sound said:


> How do you know I wasn't at CES? How do you know I wasn't at the RF booth?
> 
> As I've said, I'm not expecting the unit to be out anytime soon, and certainly not by the end of the month with anything resembling the feature set that was promised. If it does, great. If not. Well...


If you were, then you would have see Erik. You can go to the RF blogs and watch the video interviews, or just check YouTube.

BTW, I heard the first production of several hundred units already shipped out last week. Dealers have started to receive their shipments.

Don't get defensive. Just work with the facts.


----------



## emperorjj1

hey frokin can u ship one to me?


----------



## Frokin

emperorjj1 said:


> hey frokin can u ship one to me?


LOL I wish. But that means I would have to take mine out of my truck!!!


----------



## hpilot2004

What is the good word about the .3? Any known problems yet? I currently have a .2 and had to replace my unit for a faulty bluetooth module. All is good now, my replacement .2 is working fine. Does the .3 have more slope designations?


----------



## Thumper26

yes, a lot more. i believe it can do all of the same ones that the minidsp plugins can do.


----------



## hpilot2004

Is the mini superior to the .3 compared feature wise and cheaper?


----------



## quality_sound

Frokin said:


> If you were, then you would have see Erik. You can go to the RF blogs and watch the video interviews, or just check YouTube.
> 
> BTW, I heard the first production of several hundred units already shipped out last week. Dealers have started to receive their shipments.
> 
> Don't get defensive. Just work with the facts.


I'm not being defensive. I'm skeptical. I couldn't care less one way or the other though. I'm happy with my current processor.


----------



## emperorjj1

Frokin said:


> LOL I wish. But that means I would have to take mine out of my truck!!!


lol its all good man but if u find one hidden in the back let me know ill trade up one of my .2s for it. 

hey if u work at corp ive always wondered when the R1 building was sold did u guys keep the rockford fosgate engraved stone that was in front?


----------



## Frokin

emperorjj1 said:


> lol its all good man but if u find one hidden in the back let me know ill trade up one of my .2s for it.
> 
> hey if u work at corp ive always wondered when the R1 building was sold did u guys keep the rockford fosgate engraved stone that was in front?


LOL

I hope we didn't sell the building, I'm sitting in it right now!!!

We got rid of R5(production) and R6(sales/tech repair) and consolidated into the R1 building. The sign is still out front.....


----------



## Frokin

RF just sent out this press release and info. Great place to get details on the .3!!!

Rockford Fosgate® -


----------



## emperorjj1

Frokin said:


> LOL
> 
> I hope we didn't sell the building, I'm sitting in it right now!!!
> 
> We got rid of R5(production) and R6(sales/tech repair) and consolidated into the R1 building. The sign is still out front.....


Ah that makes alot of sense guess u cant believe everything u read on the internet.


----------



## myhikingboots

Okay so someone get one and tell me if it is any good!


----------



## Haase

I'm confused whether or not this unit is going to be able to support auto-tune. I haven't seen any current literature talking about it, and the pictures on RF's site doesn't show a mic being included in the packaging. 

Auto-tune is what is going to sell this unit for me. I can't even imagine trying to tune this thing manually.


----------



## Haase

I'm confused whether or not this unit is going to be able to support auto-tune. I haven't seen any current literature talking about it, and the pictures on RF's site don't show a mic being included in the packaging. 

Auto-tune is what is going to sell this unit for me. I can't even imagine trying to tune this thing manually.


----------



## Mic10is

In the words of Flava Flave......dont, dont, dont believe the Hype! Dont Believe the Hype!

If they are shipping, find a dealer who has any fully functional units in stock, please post pics.


----------



## myhikingboots

Mic10is said:


> In the words of Flava Flave......dont, dont, dont believe the Hype! Dont Believe the Hype!
> 
> If they are shipping, find a dealer who has any fully functional units in stock, please post pics.


I called a couple of dealers here in Atlanta, and none of them actually have it in stock. One of the dealers didn't even know it had been released yet, but still gave me a quote of $629. Another dealer said that they could order it and quoted $584.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie

My local Pacific stereo store didn't have it in stock yet and said it'd be released sometime towards the end of summer.


----------



## emperorjj1

Rockford Fosgate® -

remember car audio dealers arent company stores so just because it is released doesnt mean they HAVE to order it


----------



## eviling

Ive talked to a few places. a couple shops and one of them being a RF Dealer and i just talked to sonic becuase i was curiouse about pre ordering from them because it lets you add to box and i wanted to find out about a date. he siad he had heard the 2nd of july, so he suggest i hold off and wait and see but i really didn't wanna get stuck in line while pre ordering and since he coudln't give me a number of shippment units and when i didn't pre buy but i'm hopingt his thingc omes out soon, 7 months with out a sound system is long enough for any man :'( granted i could of started my build XD I honestly lost all modivation back in the fall and am now just starting to take stock on parts and order some cables and **** XD hopefuly this all works out.


----------



## emperorjj1

the 2nd of july is in 3 days


----------



## eviling

emperorjj1 said:


> the 2nd of july is in 3 days


well thank you for pointing out the obviouse. lol this is why i posted my info, but again it's just heresay so who knows but he did seem to be pretty in the loop about the .3 him self so maybe his info is trustworthy.


----------



## matdotcom2000

NEW ROCKFORD FOSGATE 3SIXTY.3 8-CH INTERACTIVE SIGNAL PROCESSOR 3SIXTY3 3 SIXTY | eBay


----------



## emperorjj1

who the **** would buy it off ebay for -50 msrp? thats retarded


----------



## LGSONE

Received mine Monday and it goes in tomorrow. Excited to get started with this unit. 

LGSONE


----------



## bkjay

NICE! Keep us posted


----------



## myhikingboots

Where did you get yours and how much did you pay? Thx


----------



## LGSONE

Had our distributor get me one. Dealer cost. The software has me syc'd. This unit has some nice features. Been at this for twenty plus years, takes a bit to get me excited.

Cheers,
LGSONE


----------



## CHEMMINS

If I recall right they are like $599 at woofers etc. or sonic.......


----------



## kelrog

wasn't on sonic or woofers. only found it on pacific stereo $599

Rockford Fosgate 3Sixty.3 - Audio Processor | Pacific Stereo


----------



## chefhow

LGSONE said:


> Received mine Monday and it goes in tomorrow. Excited to get started with this unit.
> 
> LGSONE


Pics?


----------



## eviling

so did these units really hit the shelf or did a few fall off the back of a truck is my question :-\ the only sites ive seen with them listed as in stock are small sites that i woudln't probobly trust to give a 1$ to.  i got a bit busy and didn't check it recently but just did on sonic and still out of stock. havn't called though maybe they just sold out right away. or they might not of even changed status because of the pre orders.

oh, found a video of an unboxing. score. 





+
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yEnxZdQFpw]Rockford Fosgate 3Sixty.3 Official UnBoxing - YouTube" title="View this video at YouTube in a new window or tab" target="_blank">YouTube Video






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yEnxZdQFpw]Rockford Fosgate 3Sixty.3 Official UnBoxing - YouTube">
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yEnxZdQFpw]Rockford Fosgate 3Sixty.3 Official UnBoxing - YouTube" />

ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## sebberry

Canadian pricing on the RF website shows $899.99

I think I'll stick wth my 3Sixty.2


----------



## chefhow

The distributor I checked with said they aren't available and they are a BIG distributor for RF.


----------



## dobslob

They may be out now due to back orders, but they have been shipping for a few weeks.


----------



## sebberry

I'm starting to side with the "back of the truck" theory.


----------



## emperorjj1

dobslob said:


> They may be out now due to back orders, but they have been shipping for a few weeks.


advance marketing? are u gregs boss? he was a good rep while we had hertz


----------



## THEDUKE

If you go Rockford website it shows they are shipping. They even have a press release on it. They might have not had enough product to fill all backorders, but they did ship.


----------



## dobslob

emperorjj1 said:


> advance marketing? are u gregs boss? he was a good rep while we had hertz


Actually I took over Greg's territory. He is still a rep, he is just independent now.


----------



## emperorjj1

ah cool. we must have been closed by the time that happened


----------



## Chaos

They are shipping to select reps/retailers - I already have one, but only because I work for a big RF dealer. They should be readily available in the very near future otherwise. 

(Look for the install log & review in the next several weeks.)


----------



## emperorjj1

can u post dimensions when u get a chance?


----------



## bbfoto

emperorjj1 said:


> can u post dimensions when u get a chance?


I'd like the dimensions as well.

Note: Don't forget that if you want to use the Bluetooth dongle, it will protrude from the side approximately 2". Wish they had just built it into the unit, though it probably gets better reception being external.


----------



## beerdrnkr

I was debating between the masconi and arc ps-8, I didn't think the 3sixty.3 would be out this soon. However, it looks like I'll have one in 2 weeks. Hope there's no early issues with it.


----------



## nar93da

emperorjj1 said:


> can u post dimensions when u get a chance?


Check out the owners manual on the RF website it's been posted for a few weeks now.


----------



## bbfoto

nar93da said:


> Check out the owners manual on the RF website it's been posted for a few weeks now.


DOH! That would be too easy, LOL. THANKS!


----------



## Chaos

The specs on the RF site are correct, it's about 9.25" x 5" x 1.625"

The way the dongle plugs in is kinda is a bit awkward, but if it works better than the 3Sixty.2 (crosses fingers) then I'll be happy.


----------



## emperorjj1

dongle comes with the unit? also can u take a pic of the plug portion of the remote? just wanting to see if it uses the same ethernet as the .2


----------



## emperorjj1

after reading the manual and installing the software this is so much more of a must have then before. which sucks because i have 2 busted .2s that are basically garbage at this point and a if i just used a single .3 i could get my fronts sub and center but rears would be left out (HU eq, time delay and xrossover isnt to shabby but not .3 either)


----------



## emilime75

What's the word LGSONE. Get it installed yet? What's the verdict?



LGSONE said:


> Received mine Monday and it goes in tomorrow. Excited to get started with this unit.
> 
> LGSONE


----------



## myhikingboots

Yes please! We're dying for some hands on.


----------



## LGSONE

Got it installed and I am tuning tonight. I'm excited like a freaking little kid. It is buried in the console so pics would be nearly useless. The shop that did the install is gonna check my work this weekend. All the installers loved the software, now that its in we are going to see what it can do but it was nice to see a bunch of old school installers excited too... Fun stuff

LGSONE


----------



## damonryoung

So, I've been reading the owner's manual and came across the "Input Denormalization" portion... Can someone confirm/deny whether the 3sixty.3 will hold the "flat" response setup during this portion while using the factory head unit's volume control? Or is it similar to JL's Clean Sweep where you must use a separate master volume control?

Thanx
D


----------



## sebberry

I can't confirm/deny anything, but I can't see how the 3Sixty can maintain a "flat" output when the input EQ is constantly changing at different volume control settings.


----------



## damonryoung

sebberry said:


> I can't confirm/deny anything, but I can't see how the 3Sixty can maintain a "flat" output when the input EQ is constantly changing at different volume control settings.


I agree... I was just hoping for some sort of miracle...


----------



## LGSONE

Quick update. Unit rocks, was doing some tuning and it was nicer and easier to use than many other products from the past as expected... THEN... software freeze when I went to save. Now unit seems to have lost its flash of firmware. Spent a bit of time talking to Rico at Fosgate and I hope to get it back by doing some factory resetting and reflashing... if not, its being RA'd. Ahh... the bleeding edge...

LGSONE


----------



## analogrocker

LGSONE said:


> Quick update. Unit rocks, was doing some tuning and it was nicer and easier to use than many other products from the past as expected... THEN... software freeze when I went to save. Now unit seems to have lost its flash of firmware. Spent a bit of time talking to Rico at Fosgate and I hope to get it back by doing some factory resetting and reflashing... if not, its being RA'd. Ahh... the bleeding edge...


Did you notice any audible hiss? I know that a lot of complaints with the .2 was the noise floor. That's what put me off of the .2...


----------



## LGSONE

Not really but it was day one and we were tracking down a small whine. I'm tearing into it later today and hopefully I can bring it back... 

LGSONE


----------



## myhikingboots

Sigh. I pulled the trigger on one last night!


----------



## south east customz

DRTHJTA said:


> I agree... I was just hoping for some sort of miracle...


Its on their site here
http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/products/product_details.aspx?itemid=117203


----------



## damonryoung

south east customz said:


> Its on their site here
> http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/products/product_details.aspx?itemid=117203


Call me blind or ignorant, but I've been all over that website and through the owner's manual and still can't find where it says something about being able use the HU's volume without affecting the input denormalization. I really wanna take you up on that South East! If you have a number of someone I can talk to, that would be über helpful!

D


Sent from my iPhone.... Beware of AutoCorrect.


----------



## south east customz

U can txt me 9546124611


----------



## emperorjj1

analogrocker said:


> Did you notice any audible hiss? I know that a lot of complaints with the .2 was the noise floor. That's what put me off of the .2...


just for clarification since i had 3 .2s total (one got stolen) is none of them came with hiss out of the gate. only one (the oldest) really even had hiss and it wasnt 100% of the time. and im pretty sure it had to do with something loose or touching inside the unit maybe. idk


----------



## LGSONE

Horray... Success. I had to put the unit in DFU mode, flash the firmware and its back. Spent about an hour tuning, and well, I'm impressed. No hiss on the scope and very flexible, almost too much. The mic I'm using isn't calibrated so that is the next step, its close but I'd like to check it non the less. Have some vibrations to attend to before I do much more. Kudo's to Rico at Fosgate for spending the time to walk me thru the deeper dive resetting. 

LGSONE


----------



## myhikingboots

LGSONE said:


> Horray... Success. I had to put the unit in DFU mode, flash the firmware and its back. Spent about an hour tuning, and well, I'm impressed. No hiss on the scope and very flexible, almost too much. The mic I'm using isn't calibrated so that is the next step, its close but I'd like to check it non the less. Have some vibrations to attend to before I do much more. Kudo's to Rico at Fosgate for spending the time to walk me thru the deeper dive resetting.
> 
> LGSONE


Glad you got it worked out. What kind of setup do you have?


----------



## jaspreet19

Just recieved my 3sixty.3 and just installed it in my Infiniti..


----------



## matdotcom2000

and.......


----------



## damonryoung

^^^ what he said...


Sent from my iPhone.... Beware of AutoCorrect.


----------



## jaspreet19

It sounds amazing, still figuring how to tune the eq, you can tell a 100% difference between a regular LOC, it was pretty straight forward to install, everything is more responsive, great product overall, still fine tuning


----------



## LGSONE

I am very impressed with mine. I like the functionality of the hardwired remote. I've setup two of the presets for different music types. The software makes it so much easier to setup than in the past. It was worth the wait. 

LGSONE


----------



## jaspreet19

They need to maybe update that Bluetooth, it works good but in order to use Bluetooth you have to push the remote knob which puts it in Bluetooth mode then you control volume and everything from your device, but when you stop streaming it doesn't automatically switch over to the other input


----------



## beerdrnkr

> They need to maybe update that Bluetooth, it works good but in order to use Bluetooth you have to push the remote knob which puts it in Bluetooth mode then you control volume and everything from your device, but when you stop streaming it doesn't automatically switch over to the other input


So does that mean u just have to switch the input again on the remote to access ur volume control via the remote? 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eviling

Rockford Fosgate 3SIXTY.3 8-Channel Interactive Signal Processor | eBay 

if anybodys interested.


----------



## s4k4zulu

eviling said:


> Rockford Fosgate 3SIXTY.3 8-Channel Interactive Signal Processor | eBay
> 
> if anybodys interested.


This things are expensive.


----------



## emperorjj1

why would anyone buy one for msrp+ off ebay?


----------



## bbfoto

I just picked one up from Pacific Stereo in Riverside, CA for $599 + tax, but they'll ship one to you if you buy online.

I thought I would just go ahead and try it out while I'm waiting for the Arc PS8 to come out...going to leave a bit of extra space and wiring in the install so I can swap them easily.

But I just got booked on a 2-week travel photo shoot so unfortunately, I won't have time to install it right away.  I guess this will give me some extra time to really think about and plan the install, however, it's going to be a completely stealth install so I'm not too worried regarding the cosmetics of the processor part of it.


----------



## chevbowtie22

I just ordered mine from Crutchfield. I scored for $479.99 since it was open boxed. According to the guy I talked to on the phone he was 90% sure it was one they had opened up to take pictures for their site. I couldn't argue with the price so I pulled the trigger. It should be here August 8th or 9th.


----------



## eviling

wow didnt think they'd be in so soon. I picked up an h800 but ive been very unhappy with a lot of stuff so far. needed the remote, softwares not 64 bit compatable. which drives me nuts because it makes the software useless to me -_-


----------



## robertoyoung08

chevbowtie22 said:


> I just ordered mine from Crutchfield. I scored for $479.99 since it was open boxed. According to the guy I talked to on the phone he was 90% sure it was one they had opened up to take pictures for their site. I couldn't argue with the price so I pulled the trigger. It should be here August 8th or 9th.


crutchfield has them now?

you're lucky to have picked it up from crutchfield! full warranty and all. thats a steal. i just picked one up from ebay for 425, but obviously ebay is more sketch than crutchfield. wish i wouldve found the crutchfield one!!!!!! i had looked a couple weeks ago and they never had one.


----------



## robertoyoung08

chevbowtie22 said:


> I just ordered mine from Crutchfield. I scored for $479.99 since it was open boxed. According to the guy I talked to on the phone he was 90% sure it was one they had opened up to take pictures for their site. I couldn't argue with the price so I pulled the trigger. It should be here August 8th or 9th.


if you by any chance decide to cancel, return or resell. lmk!


----------



## chefhow

robertoyoung08 said:


> crutchfield has them now?.



No, they dont expect to get them in until mid September. I also called a friend of mine who is an RF dealer and is VERY close to the regional RF distributor and he was told that other than the 2 he got to test drive they shouldnt expect to see any before 9/1.


----------



## UNBROKEN

Glad I'm not in a hurry to get mine. lol


----------



## chevbowtie22

robertoyoung08 said:


> if you by any chance decide to cancel, return or resell. lmk!


Haha. Will do. I really don't plan on getting rid of it. If it works as its supposed to according to Rockford it should work perfect for my install.


----------



## eviling

heh i could of sworn i saw it in stock on cruchfiled yesterday, did anybody place an order than? just curiouse if they had like maybe 10 units or something.


----------



## bbfoto

It looks like Crutchfield is OOS at the moment.

Here is the link to Pacific Stereo where I bought mine. They are $599 so you aren't really getting a smokin' deal, but they have plenty in stock (at the time of this post) and are an Authorized RF Dealer. You can get a 1 year extention on the Mfg's Warranty if you want to purchase an RF Amp Install Kit at the same time. They have 3 physical stores in the SoCal area or you can order online.

Rockford Fosgate 3Sixty.3 - Audio Processor | Pacific Stereo


----------



## robertoyoung08

chevbowtie22 said:


> Haha. Will do. I really don't plan on getting rid of it. If it works as its supposed to according to Rockford it should work perfect for my install.


Lol I have no doubt that it will be perfect. Ive bought open boxed items from them before and it was no problem and worked perfect. That's the good thing about crutchfield.

...I would prefer to buy from crutchfield if I could get deals like that all the time. I just bought one from ebay. I'm excited to get it. But as mentioned at such a similar price I would've prreferred crutchfield. 



eviling said:


> heh i could of sworn i saw it in stock on cruchfiled yesterday, did anybody place an order than? just curiouse if they had like maybe 10 units or something.


I had been checking their site for months to see if they had it in stock and bl luck. Then finally when I take a bream from checking,they get them in AND run out lol. I have a $50 gift card that could've gone towards it too. 



bbfoto said:


> It looks like Crutchfield is OOS at the moment.
> 
> Here is the link to Pacific Stereo where I bought mine. They are $599 so you aren't really getting a smokin' deal, but they have plenty in stock (at the time of this post) and are an Authorized RF Dealer. You can get a 1 year extention on the Mfg's Warranty if you want to purchase an RF Amp Install Kit at the same time. They have 3 physical stores in the SoCal area or you can order online.
> 
> Rockford Fosgate 3Sixty.3 - Audio Processor | Pacific Stereo


Do they sell open box units by any chance?


----------



## robertoyoung08

I just bought a rockford fosgate 3sixty.3 unit from ebay. I'm thinking of reselling since I don't needed it that bad and cus there's a set of comps that just came out in the classfields that ive been trying to hunt down for months with no luck until now and would prefer a new front stage over processor right now. If anyone is interested here. Lmk


----------



## UNBROKEN

PM me your asking price please.


----------



## robertoyoung08

UNBROKEN said:


> PM me your asking price please.


i just bought it like three days ago. its not even here yet. let me give it time to arrive to make sure i have it in hand before i set a price on it. i will update this as soon as it gets here


----------



## chevbowtie22

Well I recieved mine from Crutchfield yesterday. When they said it was open box they weren't kiiding. the box itself was in fact opened once before but EVERYTHING else was still sealed in the plastic bags. I couldn't be happier. I will post pics in a second.


----------



## chevbowtie22




----------



## eviling

ha, i guess i wasn't seeing things they really were in stock haha funny, i could of had one.


----------



## chevbowtie22

Yep. They sold out in no time. I'm excited to get the ball rolling on the install so I can here what this guy sounds like.


----------



## robertoyoung08

chevbowtie22 said:


> Yep. They sold out in no time. I'm excited to get the ball rolling on the install so I can here what this guy sounds like.


as mentioned before- good pick up chev!!! still cant belive i missed that one. ive been having some absolute terrible bad luck with attempting to buy car audio equipment lately. 

lmk if you decide to sell still. =)


..also does anyone on this thread know how much (if any) effect does the 3sixty processing have on the auxilary connection? or is there a specific iPod integration to go with it? 

because i only use my current processor (an mtx req-5- does same functions as the 3sixty.3 except less quality and less fancy things) for the auxilary connection. and i was thinking that if the auxilary connection on the 3sixty.3 is not affected (not processed and no sound quality improved on it) then there is no need for myself (or anyone else) to get this if they wont use the other functions that make it oem integretable. i realize that this is a processor and ANYONE can hook it up and customize their sound- but my main purpose for it would be to integrate it into my factory radio to get some aftermarket equipment- just not sure how useful it will be anymore if i wont be using the signals that the 3sixty is processing/cleaning up coming from my car. anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## myhikingboots

If you want the best possible sound from your iPod, you could connect it to a dock connector like the Pure i-20 bypassing the iPods internal dac. The i-20 has a optical output that can be connected to the 3sixty.3's digital input.


----------



## robertoyoung08

myhikingboots said:


> If you want the best possible sound from your iPod, you could connect it to a dock connector like the Pure i-20 bypassing the iPods internal dac. The i-20 has a optical output that can be connected to the 3sixty.3's digital input.


thanks for the response. any way of getting that same kind of connection in something smaller that will be easy to fit in a car? lol. i had never heard of the unit you mentioned above, but a google search showed that its a home dock, right? if so, thats probably too big to integrate into my dash lol. 

rf was stupid not to include dedicated iPod connection. i normally dont agree with companies favoring other companies and giving exclusivity- but clearly iPods are the most popular mobile music sources. it only made sense. auxilary is great to connect all different types of devices, but obviously you lose the quality, WHICH IS SUPPOSED TO BE THE IMPORTANCE/UNIEQUENESS IN THIS 3SIXTY.3 UNIT.


----------



## bbfoto

robertoyoung08 said:


> thanks for the response. any way of getting that same kind of connection in something smaller that will be easy to fit in a car? lol. i had never heard of the unit you mentioned above, but a google search showed that its a home dock, right? if so, thats probably too big to integrate into my dash lol.
> 
> rf was stupid not to include dedicated iPod connection. i normally dont agree with companies favoring other companies and giving exclusivity- but clearly iPods are the most popular mobile music sources. it only made sense. auxilary is great to connect all different types of devices, but obviously you lose the quality, WHICH IS SUPPOSED TO BE THE IMPORTANCE/UNIEQUENESS IN THIS 3SIXTY.3 UNIT.


Regarding the iPod connection to the 3Sixty.3, you can stream Bluetooth if you are using an iPhone or an iPod with a Bluetooth module. Of course, Bluetooth is a lossy protocol (compressed audio) so no, it is not a great way to play your Apple Lossless files.

The analog RCA Auxillary Input on the 3Sixty.3 does go through all of the Processing just like the other inputs. You would want to use the Line Out from the iPod via a dock connector, not the headphone output. However, the Line Out is low voltage, so the potential for a not so good noise floor is there.

Best to go with the Pure i-20 as suggested into the digital Optical Toslink input on the 3Sixty.3. The dock is not that big and you can take it apart and/or stash it under the dash/in the glove box and use a 3-6ft iPod Dock Extension Cable to route to your mounting position for the iPod/iPhone. The Pure i-20 will also charge the iDevice while docked. Search "Pure i-20" for other threads here for more info.


----------



## robertoyoung08

thanks for the response as well. 

i will look up the dimensions for it and hopefully its small. but still seems like a hassle, because id have to make room for a dc volt plug plus the two cables for connecting the ipod and then to the 3sixty. 

...like i said, rf ****ed this one up. lol 
i'll probably just stick to auxilary. it sounds fine i guess, but ive never used a direct connection and have always wanted to have the option.

another way would be to buy the best vehicle ipod integration and have the 3sixty.3 clean that signal up and then spit it back out through the rcas as a signal coming from the car. thats what i had one car shop suggest, for the best ipod quality. but that costs a couple of hundreds also. 

...didnt the old 3sixty.2 have an ipod integration unit that was sold seperately and gave direct connection to ipod?


----------



## chevbowtie22

I think so but I don't believe it was offered right away. I wouldn't doubt that it is probably in the works for this processor as well.


----------



## chevbowtie22

Not to mention with the rumors of the next iPhone using a completely different style connector.


----------



## robertoyoung08

So after three.. almost four weeks. My damn 3sixty3 is finally here. Took so long and hadn't even heard from the seller that I filed a case against him for item never received. Just now I get home to find a box. I open it up and its the 3sixty!!!! So excited

..I open it all up. Check it all out and it looks beautiful. I put it away.

Come back to it again to give it one more look and read some of the manual and just now noticed the ******* didn't send me the damnable power harness. WOW.

Just when i was about to emaik him and apologize and close the ebag case too...Looks like ill be leaving the case open to get my money back for this. Might sell this on here with out the power harness. Maybe RF has them? Ill update soon.

This thing is real nice btw. Not too heavy or big either.


----------



## Salami

Any one new get one and get it installed yet? For the few that have had it for bit, what is your current opinion of it?

Wondering what issues come with this unit.


----------



## myhikingboots

Salami said:


> Any one new get one and get it installed yet? For the few that have had it for bit, what is your current opinion of it?
> 
> Wondering what issues come with this unit.


Well I have had mine installed for about 24hrs now and no issues so far and really no complaints. The interface is very user friendly and everything is on one screen. Now if I only knew how use it to its full potential! I feel like I'm trying to fly a 747 with a crop duster license.

Maybe we should start a technical thread for this unit.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie

Salami said:


> Any one new get one and get it installed yet? For the few that have had it for bit, what is your current opinion of it?
> 
> Wondering what issues come with this unit.



X2 and posting what processors/head units they've used in the past will also be nice.


----------



## myhikingboots

adrenalinejunkie said:


> X2 and posting what processors/head units they've used in the past will also be nice.


This is my first active setup.:blush: There will be lots of people tinkering with it at tomorrows Atlanta gtg. So hopefully I will get some feedback from some more advanced tuners.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie

myhikingboots said:


> This is my first active setup.:blush: There will be lots of people tinkering with it at tomorrows Atlanta gtg. So hopefully I will get some feedback from some more advanced tuners.



Cool. That should be intresting.


----------



## myhikingboots

Well I just wanted to post an update. Several people at the meet played around with the interface, but I didn't get too many comments. But for me, now having been using it for a week, I must say I really like it. I have had zero problems so far. There are more options for tweaking than I know how to tweak, but I'm learning. I should have a True RTA setup by Monday and will be able to see the changes I make in real time. I hope someone like Bikinipunk would do a side by side review with it and the Helix and the Mosconi but I doubt that will happen anytime soon. As far as value goes I think with some of the deals that have seen, that this is the cheaper alternative without sacrifice in features or quality. I have noticed in other threads that some have had problems with the 6to8. Anyway just my 2 cents.


----------



## robertoyoung08

what do u guys think i should do with my stock nav radio: 

-3sixty.3
OR
-convert to double din set up? 

im kinda stuck here.


----------



## brett

installing my 360.3 this week. will take my car to the socal meet on the 15th and let the geniuses there help me tinker with it. i'll keep you all posted, but it's encouraging to hear the positive comments


----------



## lysiakd

yup


----------



## bbfoto

Installing mine now as well. I think I'm really gonna like it, but I designed my processor/amp rack so I can directly and very easily swap it out for the Arc PS8 if for some reason the 3Sixty.3 leaves me wanting, LOL! 

Hope I can make it to JT's GTG on the 15th as well...gonna be tight!


----------



## brett

awesome, mine is similar, but i don't foresee myself switching as of yet. hope to see you guys there! i have to teach a class so i wont be able to get there until 7ish


----------



## THEDUKE

I was also going to show up at the 15th meet with mine installed. The only problem I had was the USB cable it came with did not work. As soon as I tried another cable I had my PC and the 3sixty linked up perfectly.


----------



## robertoyoung08

this puppy is for sale/ =)


----------



## s4k4zulu

^^Y u don't like it? ^^


----------



## robertoyoung08

s4k4zulu said:


> ^^Y u don't like it? ^^


i do like it- i actually love it. BUT im looking to get a jl hd amp or hybrid audio comp set instead. i want those two more than the 3sixty.3


----------



## emperorjj1

how much? and can you take a pic of the back of the remote? where the plug goes


----------



## robertoyoung08

emperorjj1 said:


> how much? and can you take a pic of the back of the remote? where the plug goes


500 shipped. or send me an offer and il consider or for trades. 

everything is in great shape. i have a fs thread over at ca.com, but since there is a specific 360.3 thread here and seems like there is a lot of interest, i figured id post and offer to all you as well.


----------



## emperorjj1

would u be interested in a .2?


----------



## robertoyoung08

emperorjj1 said:


> would u be interested in a .2?


no sorry. only looking for jl hd amps right now or a set of hybrid audio clarus comps

either that or cash. =D
make an offer and we'll see what we can work out


----------



## emperorjj1

pic of the remote plug?


----------



## robertoyoung08

emperorjj1 said:


> pic of the remote plug?


il try and get them for u.
any spcecific reason why u need this particular picture? its not in one of the pics by one of the other members that posted up pics also?


----------



## emperorjj1

because i want a 3 sixty.3 but i cant fit the dual knob remote. a deal breaker for me would be if i can resuse the .2 single knob remote. considering you could use a punch knob remote on a .2 (with some lost features) im hoping the same can be done with the .2 vs the .3


----------



## robertoyoung08

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/95629-3sixty-3-a-19.html

post #462 has a pic of what you need. 

ill try to get you that shot, but im not home right now with the unit.


----------



## emperorjj1

ok thats what i thought. the remote has the same plug as the rf link pictured in 462?


----------



## robertoyoung08

emperorjj1 said:


> ok thats what i thought. the remote has the same plug as the rf link pictured in 462?


yeah as far as im concerned it is. but ive never tried interchanging them with other parts.


----------



## DUATH

Any specs on the DSP and A/D D/A converter?


----------



## ISTundra

Where are the in-depth reviews on the 360.3? It seems like there's at least a few of these in the wild now.


----------



## DAT

I will be doing a review real soon.

I bought 4 of these to test out , 1 for me and 3 for my other guys.

Looks like I might have an extra for sale, other guy is going Alpine H800 to match his hu

so $500 shipped for a BNIB model


----------



## analogrocker

Well, I finally decided to go with a 3sixty.3. I never thought I'd go this route, but the miniDSPs are proving to be more trouble than they're worth. For one, the output level is ridiculously low. Second of all, further complexity is added to the install by having to use the miniDC Isolator to prevent noise in the system, and if I want to boost the output level, I would either need to add line drivers, or use transformers to boost the level. The miniDSP is just not car audio friendly and purchasing all the extras to bring it up to the level of something like the 3sixty is just was too impractical. I have come to realize that having 3 miniDSP units in my trunk is too "kludgy". I want one unit to do the processing and the 3sixty.3 looks like the tool for the job. I can't wait to order mine. But first I need to sell the miniDSPs...


----------



## Fantaxp7

I'd like to bump this thread...

Can anyone give a comparison of this unit vs. the JBL-MS8? I am looking at the two. I am afraid that I would want to tweak afterwards. But at the same time the internal amp of the MS-8 is appealing to me as I have a center channel that I want to power. I have a spare 5 channel amp I can use in conjunction with the 360.3, but then I'd have to worry about powering that center channel. Can I use the stock amp with an external for my rear fill plus center?

Also, I have bluetooth and ipod on my stock head unit. With the 360.3 can I use these completely untouched? 

Thanks


----------



## brett

i had the ms8 and now have the 360.3. the ms8 was a good unit, but i did find myself wanting to be able to tweak more. i found all those capabilities in the 360.3 and so far it seems to be everything i was wanting/needing. the ms8 could autotune pretty darn good and it sounded, pretty darn good but it wasn't quite what i was after. it always gave me a really thin sound and i didn't like the fact that i couldn't adjust things like crossovers in real time; it had to be done prior to the autotune. i also think the 360.3, like other dsp's, is teaching me alot and making me a better tuner through trial and error.

as far as you factory hu, you shouldn't have any issues. the center channel issue is one you'll have to figure out. if it's as easy as just getting a small amp for that, then that's no big deal. but trust me, if you are having doubts about tweaking now, then save yourself the time and just go with the 360.3 or something similar.


----------



## drocpsu

Fantaxp7 said:


> I'd like to bump this thread...
> 
> Can anyone give a comparison of this unit vs. the JBL-MS8? I am looking at the two. I am afraid that I would want to tweak afterwards. But at the same time the internal amp of the MS-8 is appealing to me as I have a center channel that I want to power. I have a spare 5 channel amp I can use in conjunction with the 360.3, but then I'd have to worry about powering that center channel. Can I use the stock amp with an external for my rear fill plus center?
> 
> Also, I have bluetooth and ipod on my stock head unit. With the 360.3 can I use these completely untouched?
> 
> Thanks


I have no experience with the new RF unit, but from reading about it, my guess is that you should be able to use all of the inputs in your vehicle's stock HU just fine. The RF unit is just going to take whatever signal you feed it (regardless of the input source). However, it will ALSO give you the ability to go straight into the 360, should you want to go that route. This allows people without iPod/Bluetooth/etc inputs in their stock HU to incorporate these into their systems as well.


----------



## LGSONE

Amen on the becoming a better tuner. I love the presets and everyone that listens to my truck is amazed it is a car stereo. I've spent usually about 2 hours at a time and then listen for a day or so before I do any tweaking. Very happy with this piece. I find myself digging out old CD's just to hear what they should have sounded like..

LGSONE


----------



## Fantaxp7

Thanks guys,

Yea I'm leaning towards the 360.3.

I first had a Carpc and tuned the sound with the sound card and the results were very good. Just to my ear and I have no technical experience and the results were probably way off, but having it tuned to what I like to hear was good. The sound quality overall was awesome.

I ditched the Carpc because I had issue with maybe 4 different touch screens...a lot of crappy manufacturers out there. Then I got an Alpine head unit. It sounded good, but I was missing a lot of tweakability...A lot of greyed out options for whatever there reason, maybe they wanted to force people to buy the Imprint.

So I figure I'd like to at least have the tweaking capabilities...And I guess I'll worry about the center and rear later on.


----------



## brett

i think you'll be just fine with the 360.3. i plan on having this thing for a long time, or until a sophisticated double din w/dsp comes out.

as far as time spent tuning goes, lgsone has it right. sit in the driveway for a couple hours, then listen for a couple days switching out as many albums as possible. ive really started to understand alot more about certain freqs, crossover points/slope, ta, etc. it's also led me to the realization that rear isn't needed, but might help if you really know what you're doing. and, the same goes for center. i'm still evaluating my system and it's needs, but as far as the processor goes, it gives me everything i need and then some. the customer support has been great as well; had a guy stay on the line with me for about 45min or more to make sure i had it hooked up/ set up properly and had the latest version. 

ive heard great things about others like the bitOne, etc, but for the money i think this gives you alot of bang for the buck.


----------



## robertoyoung08

I need some help with gunning this thing. This is my first time tunning anything like this. Anyone got any tips or maybe some saved files I can try to load up on my 3sixty.3 to see how I like them or see the adjustments. There are so many possibilities its crazy. Hard to even get started for me in a weird way


----------



## emperorjj1

just do the basic crossovers and eq and go from there. what do u have it running?


----------



## robertoyoung08

emperorjj1 said:


> just do the basic crossovers and eq and go from there. what do u have it running?


I need to play with it a lot more

I have a jl 1200/1 and 600/4. 2 ascendant audio chaos 10" running off the 1200 and hybrid audio clarus. To be dropped in (diamonds for now)


----------



## coffee_junkee

Got mine last night, can't wait to get my new install up and running..


----------



## robertoyoung08

coffee_junkee said:


> Got mine last night, can't wait to get my new install up and running..


nice congrats. post some pics if you can. definitely a nice device. 

anyone got any advice for how to do tunning? im a little confused as to if is should do 3sixty tunning first or amplifier settings first.


----------



## coffee_junkee

robertoyoung08 said:


> nice congrats. post some pics if you can. definitely a nice device.
> 
> anyone got any advice for how to do tunning? im a little confused as to if is should do 3sixty tunning first or amplifier settings first.


I'm going to set the 3Sixty first and move on to amps from there. In the manual it states the unit will provide a full 8 volts output regardless of input situation, going to do a little more research with RF on that..

The computer user interface looks promising. I'll post up some screen shots when I get things up and running.


----------



## Salami

coffee_junkee said:


> I'm going to set the 3Sixty first and move on to amps from there. In the manual it states the unit will provide a full 8 volts output regardless of input situation, going to do a little more research with RF on that..


I don't know if it puts out 8 volts or not but I will say I have my amp gains completely turned down, have zero noise and it still gets loud. The 360.3 definitely seems to put out.


----------



## eviling

Salami said:


> I don't know if it puts out 8 volts or not but I will say I have my amp gains completely turned down, have zero noise and it still gets loud. [Bold]The 360.3 definitely seems to put out. [/bold]


That's what she said.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coffee_junkee

It states in the manual that it has a "unique" circuit to detect the maximum output voltage that can be achieved..

Still working on my install, but did snag an Asus laptop with win7 to control the little beast. After discounts and reward certifiates it came to just over $200. Not bad.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie

Any Bit1 owners own a 3sixty.3? Feedback?


----------



## DAT

adrenalinejunkie said:


> Any Bit1 owners own a 3sixty.3? Feedback?


I never liked my Bit.1 always had noise issues, i had never had noises issues when i used the alpine h701 or MS8, or Helix, and even what i use now the Mosconi 6to8


----------



## oca123

DAT said:


> I never liked my Bit.1 always had noise issues, i had never had noises issues when i used the alpine h701 or MS8, or Helix, and even what i use now the Mosconi 6to8


+1.

I find them both to be limited. I wish I could have a different slope on the LP and HP portions of a bandpass filter.

It's definitely putting out 8V+. Here's a 1khz test tone at 0db:










That's at 0.1% THD+N though, according to their specs.


----------



## robertoyoung08

has anyone had trouble with the "volume level" in the software sending out cliped signal to amps? 

i just isntalled my 3sixty.3 and sending signal to a jl hd 600/4 and the amp keeps blowing fuses. i was thinking since my "level" on the software is set up all the way up (at 0) that its sending a clipped signal to the amp and so its causing the amp to draw too much power.

anyone have any input for me? thanks guys.


----------



## oca123

robertoyoung08 said:


> has anyone had trouble with the "volume level" in the software sending out cliped signal to amps?
> 
> i just isntalled my 3sixty.3 and sending signal to a jl hd 600/4 and the amp keeps blowing fuses. i was thinking since my "level" on the software is set up all the way up (at 0) that its sending a clipped signal to the amp and so its causing the amp to draw too much power.
> 
> anyone have any input for me? thanks guys.


What kind of input? If your head unit is putting out more than 2V, you need to use the speaker-level harness. Refer to the documentation - it my memory serves me right, 2Vrms is the maximum input it can handle for RCA 1-6, 1Vrms for Aux In, etc.
In addition to that you need to go through the setup to match input gains.
This will guarantee that the analog signal into the 3sixty.3 is either:
1) the maximum unclipped signal from your source OR
2) the maximum signal the 3sixty.3 can handle before clipping


----------



## eviling

oca123 said:


> What kind of input? If your head unit is putting out more than 2V, you need to use the speaker-level harness. Refer to the documentation - it my memory serves me right, 2Vrms is the maximum input it can handle for RCA 1-6, 1Vrms for Aux In, etc.
> In addition to that you need to go through the setup to match input gains.
> This will guarantee that the analog signal into the 3sixty.3 is either:
> 1) the maximum unclipped signal from your source OR
> 2) the maximum signal the 3sixty.3 can handle before clipping


That's such a pain in the ass why the limitation ?

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound

I'm pretty sure the input level has nothing to do with his amp blowing fuses.


----------



## DAT

quality_sound said:


> I'm pretty sure the input level has nothing to do with his amp blowing fuses.


correct, i can run my gains wide open if i want, but best to run lower. set your amps up correct with a meter / scope, and or just borrow a DD-1.

taking the time to set it up right, makes life so much better.


----------



## quality_sound

While I agree, the two posts before mine were addressing a fuse blowing issue.


----------



## DAT

turn your gains of the JL's down all the way and see if it blows the fuses....


----------



## oca123

I missed the part about the blown fuses. The issue with the clipped outputs I was able to measure here. Another forum member came by, one of his amps was fried, so we looking into it as I have a scope, etc.

It turned his HU (Eclipse) had RCA connectors in the back, but it was putting out 6V into the 2V max inputs of the 3sixty.3. RCAs are supposed to carry either consumer or pro signals at up to 10dbu, which is 2Vrms, and that's how the 3sixty.3 is designed... but we car audio people forget about that.

His gains were all the way down, and his amp did not have onboard fuses. Still not sure what fried his amp, since it is supposed to be able to take 8.5V, but the output from the 3sixty.3 was not pretty. Maybe he will chime in, because I don't remember for sure, but I think when clipping the inputs of the 3sixty.3 (his Eclipse HU putting out a clean 6Vrms, but the 3sixty's input stage overloading) resulted in square waves out of the 3sixty's RCAs, and I think I saw 16V between ground and the output RCAs at some point.

I dont know how JL amps work, but I doubt that a fuse would blow if the input voltage was too high. Check your install.

Then try feeding the JL amp a clean signal by using the aux in with an ipod, or by using the speaker-level harness that came with the 3sixty3


----------



## eviling

oca123 said:


> I missed the part about the blown fuses. The issue with the clipped outputs I was able to measure here. Another forum member came by, one of his amps was fried, so we looking into it as I have a scope, etc.
> 
> It turned his HU (Eclipse) had RCA connectors in the back, but it was putting out 6V into the 2V max inputs of the 3sixty.3. RCAs are supposed to carry either consumer or pro signals at up to 10dbu, which is 2Vrms, and that's how the 3sixty.3 is designed... but we car audio people forget about that.
> 
> His gains were all the way down, and his amp did not have onboard fuses. Still not sure what fried his amp, since it is supposed to be able to take 8.5V, but the output from the 3sixty.3 was not pretty. Maybe he will chime in, because I don't remember for sure, but I think when clipping the inputs of the 3sixty.3 (his Eclipse HU putting out a clean 6Vrms, but the 3sixty's input stage overloading) resulted in square waves out of the 3sixty's RCAs, and I think I saw 16V between ground and the output RCAs at some point.
> 
> I dont know how JL amps work, but I doubt that a fuse would blow if the input voltage was too high. Check your install.
> 
> Then try feeding the JL amp a clean signal by using the aux in with an ipod, or by using the speaker-level harness that came with the 3sixty3


Well my alpine puts out 4 volts it says but I imagine its lower rms and that's only at the very peak of the volume so I should be pretty safe no ?

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brett

that was my amp that fried, and i'm not sure why. pascal and i did run through alot of testing to figure out what had caused it. the thing i dont understand is why it didnt happen to the other two identical amps? my gains on the amps were either all the way down or real close to it. we discussed my options about using the low level conversion though im not too keen on it. i'd rather just adjust the levels on the 360.3 if that will help. keep in mind my understanding of the science involved is much less than most.

btw, why isn't there any rf reps chiming in on this? andy always seemed really helpful with ms8 issues, i'd love to hear from somebody on the inside concerning these issues


----------



## oca123

cause levels for the channels on the other amps were probably not set to 0db. also not sure what impedance load was on that amp.


----------



## oca123

brett said:


> using the low level conversion though im not too keen on it. i'd rather just adjust the levels on the 360.3 if that will help. keep in mind my understanding of the science involved is much less than most.


Since we tested your head-unit and found that it doesn't clip, you should take advantage of that, especially since the RCA run from the HU to the processor goes through the entire car. I would use the speaker-level input harness if I were you. It will probably sound better.

I was unable to find pictures of the 3sixty.3 board anywhere. I'll be posting them here in just a moment. I'll post the Arc PS8 PCB next to it for comparison's sake.


----------



## oca123

Here goes:

RF 3sixty.3 (notice the date on the PCB.... 2010)
There was an input for a microphone, but it looks like they ended up not including it in the final design. 




































Now, in comparison, here is the ARC PS8:


----------



## oca123

Some quick notes... For those who care.... The chips used in the RF have the DQZ suffix, which indicates the chip is to be used in a car audio application.
In contrast, the PS8 uses CQZ chips, which are intended for general/consumer use (TV, dvd player, etc.)
Though their function is identical, there is a difference: 
- DQZ (RF) chips are rated for -40C to +85C
- CQZ (PS8) is consumer/general use in a house, only rated for 0C to 70C.
*That's Celcius. 0C is 32F.*


----------



## robertoyoung08

oca123 said:


> What kind of input? If your head unit is putting out more than 2V, you need to use the speaker-level harness. Refer to the documentation - it my memory serves me right, 2Vrms is the maximum input it can handle for RCA 1-6, 1Vrms for Aux In, etc.
> In addition to that you need to go through the setup to match input gains.
> This will guarantee that the analog signal into the 3sixty.3 is either:
> 1) the maximum unclipped signal from your source OR
> 2) the maximum signal the 3sixty.3 can handle before clipping


I'm using the harness since I'm getting signal from stock nag unit.

Also I'm blowing fuses when using the aux input on the 3sixty.3
Could the volume of the ipod be too much to be throwing into the 3sixty?

Also with my amp gains set completely down I get pretty much full output. I thought it was weird so I left the gain set up a little bit more just in case. So ill try turning the amp gains to zero.

I'm a total rookie when it comes to tuning as ive never done anything as complex. But ill take it step by step. I used the exact connections for this JL HD amp as I had on an arc right before this with, no issues. So I assume connections are right but ill double check.



eviling said:


> That's such a pain in the ass why the limitation ?
> 
> I don't use the rca inputs but does sound stupid. Don't most good hi put out 4v?
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2





quality_sound said:


> I'm pretty sure the input level has nothing to do with his amp blowing fuses.


----------



## oca123

robertoyoung08 said:


> I'm using the harness since I'm getting signal from stock nag unit.
> 
> Also I'm blowing fuses when using the aux input on the 3sixty.3
> Could the volume of the ipod be too much to be throwing into the 3sixty?
> 
> Also with my amp gains set completely down I get pretty much full output. I thought it was weird so I left the gain set up a little bit more just in case. So ill try turning the amp gains to zero.
> 
> I'm a total rookie when it comes to tuning as ive never done anything as complex. But ill take it step by step. I used the exact connections for this JL HD amp as I had on an arc right before this with, no issues. So I assume connections are right but ill double check.


Set all of your gains to minimum on all of your amps. Then, to balance the mids with the subs, etc. you will turn down channels in the 360 software by reducing their volume.
What kind of subwoofer are you driving with that amplifier?


----------



## bkjay

Thankyou for the pics. About the mic input,at one time their was talk about having a rta feature I wonder is that was what the mic was for or maybe some type of auto-tune.


----------



## robertoyoung08

oca123 said:


> Set all of your gains to minimum on all of your amps. Then, to balance the mids with the subs, etc. you will turn down channels in the 360 software by reducing their volume.
> What kind of subwoofer are you driving with that amplifier?



i will try setting all my amp gains. thanks.
like i mentioned, having them turned down absolutely all the way down, still produced normal-loud volumes from the amplifier. so even if i leave them completely turned down, i think i will get sufficient output. i hope it some kind of set up problem and not an amplifier malfunction. 

i will be pushing two ascendant audio 10" chaos with the 1200/1. however i havnt ran them both because i havnt wired them properly. so currently i only run one of them at 2 ohms. which also makes the amp go into protect momentairly when i turn it up loud (but no fuse blows on the 1200/1). but i assume its because i havnt touched the settings for the amp at all. i just have it really low, to get a little of the low end in the background.


----------



## robertoyoung08

oca123 said:


> I missed the part about the blown fuses. The issue with the clipped outputs I was able to measure here. Another forum member came by, one of his amps was fried, so we looking into it as I have a scope, etc.
> 
> It turned his HU (Eclipse) had RCA connectors in the back, but it was putting out 6V into the 2V max inputs of the 3sixty.3. RCAs are supposed to carry either consumer or pro signals at up to 10dbu, which is 2Vrms, and that's how the 3sixty.3 is designed... but we car audio people forget about that.
> 
> His gains were all the way down, and his amp did not have onboard fuses. Still not sure what fried his amp, since it is supposed to be able to take 8.5V, but the output from the 3sixty.3 was not pretty. Maybe he will chime in, because I don't remember for sure, but I think when clipping the inputs of the 3sixty.3 (his Eclipse HU putting out a clean 6Vrms, but the 3sixty's input stage overloading) resulted in square waves out of the 3sixty's RCAs, and I think I saw 16V between ground and the output RCAs at some point.
> 
> I dont know how JL amps work, but I doubt that a fuse would blow if the input voltage was too high. Check your install.
> 
> Then try feeding the JL amp a clean signal by using the aux in with an ipod, or by using the speaker-level harness that came with the 3sixty3


hmm thats so weird of RF to do. why would they do only 2v if most good hu put out at least 4v? people are always looking for hus with more volts out of the rca outputs. ...its weird considering that the 3sixty.3 is supposed to be more of a high end device for pepole looking for more flexibility. or is 2 volts a more efficient output for hus? 

as for my issue, which im hoping to resolve both for my benefit and so that others setting up their 3sixty.3 can avoid this-

so far i havnt used too much signal from the cars factory source. i did the initial set up and just went through it quickly, since i know the auxilary input on the 3sixty.3 is what i will be using 99% of the time. i called rockford and they said that none of the initial set up of autonormialization and all the disk set up has any effect on the output/sound of the auxilary that you'll be hearing (which makes sense). but this now also brings into question, if i might have to limit the amount of audio i send into the aux input on the 3sixty.? 

ill start of with the following: 

1.) lower the gains down on the amps all the way. i hope this helps, but at the same time it wouldn't be good, cus it would mean i couldnt set my gains up at all.

does anyone here have their 3sixty.3 "level" set all the way up at 0db with NO ISSUES?


----------



## thehatedguy

Why isn't a rf Rep answering? There isn't one here. Andy is the exception to the norm when it comesto man reps being on board.


----------



## fuji6

thehatedguy said:


> Why isn't a rf Rep answering? There isn't one here. Andy is the exception to the norm when it comesto man reps being on board.


On that note doesn't rf have their own forum?


----------



## robertoyoung08

thehatedguy said:


> Why isn't a rf Rep answering? There isn't one here. Andy is the exception to the norm when it comesto man reps being on board.



would be great to get some rf answers.


fuji6 said:


> On that note doesn't rf have their own forum?




i think they do. have you seen if they have anything in relation to the 3sixty.3?


----------



## emperorjj1

no the rf forum is no longer. you can submit a ticket of sorts on the website to be answered individually by a tech at corporate but there is no official mass questions area for RF


----------



## robertoyoung08

emperorjj1 said:


> no the rf forum is no longer. you can submit a ticket of sorts on the website to be answered individually by a tech at corporate but there is no official mass questions area for RF


yeah just looked it up. no real forums or discussions. that blows. 

wouldve been nice if they had a section for the 3sixty.3

they say something about discussion but the link takes you to their ****ty facebook: https://www.facebook.com/rockfordfo...1355#!/rockfordfosgate?sk=app_197804576921355


----------



## emperorjj1

oca123 said:


> Here goes:
> 
> RF 3sixty.3 (notice the date on the PCB.... 2010)
> There was an input for a microphone, but it looks like they ended up not including it in the final design.


that sucks because that was one of the features i was really looking forward to


----------



## emperorjj1

robertoyoung08 said:


> yeah just looked it up. no real forums or discussions. that blows.
> 
> wouldve been nice if they had a section for the 3sixty.3
> 
> they say something about discussion but the link takes you to their ****ty facebook: https://www.facebook.com/rockfordfo...1355#!/rockfordfosgate?sk=app_197804576921355


they had a forum on Facebook for a while but it never took off. The link is no longer anywhere that i can find at least. I can still get to this FB forum by clicking on some back route methods but i have no idea if anyone that wasnt a member can get to it.

one person posted just this month but otherwise the last post was in march of this year (several in early march)


----------



## robertoyoung08

emperorjj1 said:


> they had a forum on Facebook for a while but it never took off. The link is no longer anywhere that i can find at least. I can still get to this FB forum by clicking on some back route methods but i have no idea if anyone that wasnt a member can get to it.
> 
> one person posted just this month but otherwise the last post was in march of this year (several in early march)


i see posts from as early as 7hours ago.
it looks like people can post for help on their page and they'll respond. 
sounds like something that could work to get some quick help, since im sure they dont want bad PR on their fb page. 

could work. i had questions (that sounded like problems) on DC Power (alternators) facebook page, and they responded pretty quick. seemed to me like they didnt want to look bad and wanted to make themselves look helpful/useful through their fb page. lol


----------



## emperorjj1

no they have an actual forum on facebook... the link that you are clicking on the website to get to their general facebook page used to point to this forum. It now does not. They also used to have a link on the page to take you to this forum and that was removed as well. The forum was provided thru the vBulletin forums app and is still accessable by me at least. but there's no direct way for me to get their other then in the "apps" section on my home page and this app looks like its made to host a number of fourms on FB so how to find the RF one and join who knows


----------



## robertoyoung08

emperorjj1 said:


> no they have an actual forum on facebook... the link that you are clicking on the website to get to their general facebook page used to point to this forum. It now does not. They also used to have a link on the page to take you to this forum and that was removed as well. The forum was provided thru the vBulletin forums app and is still accessable by me at least. but there's no direct way for me to get their other then in the "apps" section on my home page and this app looks like its made to host a number of fourms on FB so how to find the RF one and join who knows


i got that link from their page, which is under "discussion forum" under the "support" tab on their website


----------



## emperorjj1

right and it goes to the facebook page "rockford fosgate" where u see their wall right?


----------



## robertoyoung08

emperorjj1 said:


> right and it goes to the facebook page "rockford fosgate" where u see their wall right?


yeah exactly. 

i see people who posted on their wall. its at the top right corner. its all condensed into one small area that you have to scroll through.


----------



## Technic

adrenalinejunkie said:


> Any Bit1 owners own a 3sixty.3? Feedback?


I found the 3SIXTY.3 to be a similar performer as the bit one.1 _but at half the price._ The main difference is that the 3SIXTY.3 uses _parametric_ EQ and the bit one.1 uses a _graphic_ EQ. 

Sound-wise, they sound pretty much the same after tuning. However, the parametric EQ is much more effective and quicker to get that tuning done than the graphic EQ.


----------



## emperorjj1

does this make more sense?


----------



## robertoyoung08

emperorjj1 said:


> does this make more sense?


lol yeah it does.
and i can see that all the threads are old. 

welp, they need something new like that again. or maybe just send a couple of RF reps over to diyma.com and ca.com and have them help out here/there. 

i posted on RF fb page. we'll see if they reply.


----------



## clayton1985

oca123 said:


> Some quick notes... For those who care.... The chips used in the RF have the DQZ suffix, which indicates the chip is to be used in a car audio application.
> In contrast, the PS8 uses CQZ chips, which are intended for general/consumer use (TV, dvd player, etc.)
> Though their function is identical, there is a difference:
> - DQZ (RF) chips are rated for -40C to +85C
> - CQZ (PS8) is consumer/general use in a house, only rated for 0C to 70C.
> *That's Celcius. 0C is 32F.*


Good to know, thanks for the info.

Those chips in the PS8 wouldnt last long in my neck of the woods!


----------



## quality_sound

clayton1985 said:


> Good to know, thanks for the info.
> 
> Those chips in the PS8 wouldnt last long in my neck of the woods!



It'll be fine. Just ask the guys in Alaska. Sheesh. You guys really need to relax about this temperature thing.


----------



## oca123

Actually, there is a possibility of a problem. Here's why:
From the looks of these DSP chips, it looks like they are manufactured the same way. I say this, because there are chips that are also rated for military use, and the manufacturing process is different (gold-plated pins, ceramic instead of plastic, etc.)
Typically, chip manufacturers practice "binning" where they test the chips and separate them from there... but they are manufactured the same way.
How extensively this is done depends on the chip mfg and I dont know how Cirrus does it.
What that means is that the chance of failure goes up the closer you exceed the rated temperature, and that theoretically no commercial chip will exceed automotive ratings, but they will all fail somewhere in between... but they should still work, specially since in our case they are operating outside of their rated temperatures, but close to them.
Specs like SNR, etc. however will not apply as chips will become less accurate at lower temperatures. If you read the datasheet you will see that the automotive chips showed worse SNR at lower temperatures, for examples. Not a big deal in our case.

So, the possibility is there, but you probably won't notice the problem.

Not to mention, once it's started up, your processor will get warm


----------



## clayton1985

How many guys in Alaska have a PS8? And isnt it a fairly new release?

For the 8 months of the year im at or well below 0* id rather not take the chance?
I dont know, good info to know though!


----------



## claydo

I want one.........but I think I'll read how you guys like it for a while first........at least I'll try anyways....lol


----------



## brett

claydo said:


> I want one.........but I think I'll read how you guys like it for a while first........at least I'll try anyways....lol


ps8 or 360.3?

i have the 360.3 and so far i really enjoy it


----------



## Richv72

Rockford fosgate sent a team of people to steave meade to tune his system, that was nice of them.


----------



## claydo

My bad..........the Rockford. Forgot to specify. My front stage is powered with Rockford. One of these days my subs will be too. I just like continuity........


----------



## oca123

Both the PS8 and the Rockford are great processors. I've had both. I like them both.


----------



## claydo

I've seen no comparisons to the mosconi unit........anybody have any input on that?


----------



## claydo

I'm sure any of these will be an improvement on my old 880....the glitches and software problems just make me nervous........but I love to tweak and tune. I guess I just need to bite the bullit and buy one


----------



## robertoyoung08

Richv72 said:


> Rockford fosgate sent a team of people to steave meade to tune his system, that was nice of them.


where did you hear this from? kinda randomly thrown in here and idk how you heard this.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie

robertoyoung08 said:


> where did you hear this from? kinda randomly thrown in here and idk how you heard this.



There's a youtube video about it. I ran into it aswell.


----------



## Hulk311

Just a quick general question, does the 3SIXTY.3 hook up to the car's stereo (like the 7" display unit) or to the amp? My car comes with the BOSE system.


----------



## emperorjj1

lol both?


----------



## claydo

oca123 said:


> Both the PS8 and the Rockford are great processors. I've had both. I like them both.


I thought you said you didn't feel you could trust the 360?


----------



## robertoyoung08

Hulk311 said:


> Just a quick general question, does the 3SIXTY.3 hook up to the car's stereo (like the 7" display unit) or to the amp? My car comes with the BOSE system.




lol yes both.

you get signal from your stereo (bose in your case) and connect that to the 3sixty and send (connect) the output signal to your amps. 

.. basically goes right in between your car stereo and your amps.


----------



## DT053

Anyone encounter this issue with their 360.3: Select a band and adjust it..lets say 400Hz.. then tap that band again with your mouse cursor and the frequency of that band change? 
Example: Lower 400Hz, click on it again to lower it just a bit more, and now I have a large peak at 5.36K. The bands display frequency hasn't changed or any of it's settings, but it's very obvious the frequency and amplitude has. I can continue to click on the band and change frequency and level at will. I can do it with any band I'm adjusting... you actually never know what you're getting.

And when I finally save the eq settings and re-start the car, I don't know what I might get. I could have peaks and dips where I wasn't even adjusting it. 

I've verified this by ear and using Smaart Live with a six mic array.

I submitted this to RF, and their reply was to refer me to location of the owners manual on there site.

I have encountered several other issues, but at the moment this is the most frustrating one.

Any help will be much appreciated.

Donnie


----------



## brett

DT053 said:


> Anyone encounter this issue with their 360.3: Select a band and adjust it..lets say 400Hz.. then tap that band again with your mouse cursor and the frequency of that band change?
> Example: Lower 400Hz, click on it again to lower it just a bit more, and now I have a large peak at 5.36K. The bands display frequency hasn't changed or any of it's settings, but it's very obvious the frequency and amplitude has. I can continue to click on the band and change frequency and level at will. I can do it with any band I'm adjusting... you actually never know what you're getting.
> 
> And when I finally save the eq settings and re-start the car, I don't know what I might get. I could have peaks and dips where I wasn't even adjusting it.
> 
> I've verified this by ear and using Smaart Live with a six mic array.
> 
> I submitted this to RF, and their reply was to refer me to location of the owners manual on there site.
> 
> I have encountered several other issues, but at the moment this is the most frustrating one.
> 
> Any help will be much appreciated.
> 
> Donnie


yes, i have noticed that! i actually wasn't sure what was happening or what even was causing it. i had something very concerning happen last night, actually. i just got some audible physics ar3k's and was testing out their wideband capabilities by starting out my high pass at 8k and bumping it up 1k at a time. once i got it to about 16k i got an ear piercing high squeal. i could not pinpoint what speaker it was coming out of and the only two ways to get it to stop was to turn the car off and open the doors or (what i had to do) was put ear plugs in, get back in the program and drop the freq down below 10k. this worked and it sounds just fine, but why in the hell would it do that?


----------



## bassfromspace

No issues for me, but then I've owned several MS-8's so I may be immune.


----------



## oca123

Same issue happened to me as well, except I got to smell burned coil.


----------



## AudioBob

I just ordered my 3sixty.3 today. I am moving from an AudioControl LCQ-1, which is a great piece. Unfortunately, my car needs some more serious processing power to sound the way that I want it to. I am looking forward to installing it and seeing how well it works.


----------



## vactor

i ordered one too to replace the 3sixty.2 in my S2k .... got a great deal at pacific ...
cannot wait to try it. too bad they never updated the software for the .2 to use android. finding a palm and the software and installing it was a pita.


----------



## AudioBob

So I finally got the 3sixty.3 installed tonight and played with it for about 1/2 an hour before it quit working. I went to Rockford Fosgates web-site and found that a compatkability issue with some of the software on my computer seems to be causing this as the GUI will not launch after the software was updated. My unit also had a defective USB cable so they are sending me a new one of those as well.

For the time that it was working it was very easy to set up and navigate through the GUI. It was also very quiet with zero noise with both the engine off and on. I am going to call their support tomorrow to get this thing working again.


----------



## Salami

AudioBob said:


> My unit also had a defective USB cable so they are sending me a new one of those as well.


Any USB cable with the correct ends should work. I took the one from my computer printer since I wanted a shorter cable. 




What exactly is the unit doing or not doing when you say it is not working? 

I bricked mine a couple of times from being over tired and not doing things in the correct order with the GUI when connecting/disconnecting.


----------



## AudioBob

I was getting the error message that is on their web-site in regards to A Windows message that state "RF3SixtyUI Has Stopped Working" and "Windows is Looking for a Solution". I was able to get it working this AM by uninstalling the software and then reinstalling it, visiting Rockford Fosgates web-site and downloading the Hotfix#01A before launching the 3Sixty.3 UI software. 

It is now working perfectly and has version 1.2.0.0, which is the most current version. I believe that they actually updated versions this AM after I got it working and it automatically downloaded the most current version while I was doing some set-up and tuning. I read through the notes on all of the updates and they have definately made some nice tweaks and fixed some issues. 

In reference to the cable, I am using an extra cable from a printer that I had, but it is a little short to get the computer all the way to my front seat from the processor. Rockford Fosgates support of this product is really good and I give it high marks during my short time with it. 

My initial thoughts are very easy to integrate, set up and calibrate to an OEM system. My Lexus has a 5.1 system and I used the Front Left, Front Right and Center to derive all of the channels. I did not use the rear channels or sub channels and the 3Sixty.3 produced a very clean, strong and noise free signal to my 3 amplifiers. All of the amp gains are at 0 except my sub amp. 

I found that after looking at what the 3Sixty.3 did to balance out the factory input signals it is quite obvious why it did not sound good before. At this point I have only set crossover frequencies and cut the level of the rear speakers and it already is a 1,000% improvement from stock and also what I was able to achieve with the AudioControl LCQ-1. Once I move through some more tuning I will offer some more thoughts, but this piece is already a keeper in a system that has had several changes in the last 12 months.


----------



## emperorjj1

Salami said:


> Any USB cable with the correct ends should work. I took the one from my computer printer since I wanted a shorter cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly is the unit doing or not doing when you say it is not working?
> 
> I bricked mine a couple of times from being over tired and not doing things in the correct order with the GUI when connecting/disconnecting.


search the rockford support page for:

3Sixty.3 shipped with bad USB cable - product advisory
Answer ID 1104 | Published 09/20/2012 10:48 AM | Updated 10/04/2012 04:27 PM

http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/rfte...l_Processors/1220-58094-01_3Sixty3_BadUSB.pdf


----------



## Salami

emperorjj1 said:


> search the rockford support page for:
> 
> 3Sixty.3 shipped with bad USB cable - product advisory
> Answer ID 1104 | Published 09/20/2012 10:48 AM | Updated 10/04/2012 04:27 PM
> 
> http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/rfte...l_Processors/1220-58094-01_3Sixty3_BadUSB.pdf



Not sure why you thought I needed this info????


----------



## emperorjj1

idk u were saying something about a defective cable


----------



## Salami

emperorjj1 said:


> idk u were saying something about a defective cable


No, I did not. Another member did.


----------



## emperorjj1

oh my bad i guess i wasnt paying attention


----------



## bassfromspace

I'm not sure why more people aren't using the 3sixty.3

I think it needs a fancy Italian name or something.


----------



## brett

i agree. this is only my 2nd processor behind the ms8, but i really like mine. this thing has done everything i wanted it to do for my system and it was cheaper than most others. right now, without putting an rta on my system, it sounds better than it ever has.


----------



## Richericks

bassfromspace said:


> I'm not sure why more people aren't using the 3sixty.3
> 
> I think it needs a fancy Italian name or something.


It's a nice DSP, and I would use it if I could have different slopes on either end of the bandpass.


----------



## oca123

^^ I use it, and I really miss the ability to have different slopes on the LP and HP sections of a BP filter. I like a steep slope between subs and midbass, and a shallower one between midbass and mids.
You can do it using the P-EQ, but it's not as straightforward.

What bugs me about the 3sixty.3 is that the "Invert Phase" button doesn't work, and generates a loud beep when I click it, then mutes all the channels. Due to this, I don't fully trust it and sometimes I wonder if it's really doing what I tell it to do, EQ-wise.

I also hate when I click the "virtual" remote in the top center part of the interface, how it tends to max out the volume. I use optical so I can't control volume before it gets to the 3sixty.3 and I always forget to hit "pause"


----------



## boricua69

Try to go with rca, for me works better. I try both the digital mode with the eclipse 55090 and auxiliar input with Oppo bluray and isn't good. The low level input with rca doesn't handle high sampling frec. One friend told me that try high level input and is worst. So i begin to think that they launch this product without testing. I never try the bluetooth. 

Does someone know if the PS8 handle high sampling frec with rca?


----------



## chevbowtie22

oca123 said:


> ^^ I use it, and I really miss the ability to have different slopes on the LP and HP sections of a BP I like a steep slope between subs and midbass, and a shallower one between midbass a. mids.
> You can do it using the P-EQ, but it's not as straightforward.
> 
> What bugs me about the 3sixty.3 is that the "Invert Phase" button doesn't work, and generates a loud beep when I click it, then mutes all the channels. Due to this, I don't fully trust it and sometimes I wonder if it's really doing what I tell it to do, EQ-wise.
> 
> I also hate when I click the "virtual" remote in the top center part of the interface, how it tends to max out the volume. I use optical so I can't control volume before it gets to the 3sixty.3 and I always forget to hit "pause"



I couldn't agree more. There are quite a few quirks with the software I don't care for. In fact Iwas about lose my mind earlier tonight because I ccouldn't get the software to follow any of my commands correctly. Thankfully the latest update cured it for now. 

On the positive side I have 0 noise coming through which is awesome. The outboard reomte works great other than optical is supposed to be set for preset 1 but it shows up as preset 4. Not a huge deal though


----------



## emperorjj1

you should let RF know if there's quirks in the software. like send them a detailed e-mail. because im pretty sure they've pushed either firmware to the .3 or updated the GUI once since release. don't quote me on that thou


----------



## robertoyoung08

has anyone here had trouble with the remote/volume knob freezing up? 

Its been happening to me lately. All of a sudden it just freezes up and wont change volume or inputs or anything. I either have to disconnect it and plug it back in or more recently only fix is by shuttting of the radio and turning it back on. 

I also noticed my sub output only puts out sound through one of the RCA. I havnt had time to connect the 3sixty to my computer but does this sound like a unit defect or is it possibly because of how i did my set up through the software?


----------



## turbo5upra

I almost chucked one off a cliff tonight... Every time I tried to open the software after the first time it would freeze- if I removed the USB cable it would start in demo mode almost instantly. I loaded what I assumed was the correct patch for the loading issue (I've never seen an 86 bit version of windows- I was running a 64 bit version of 7) If I deleted it and started all over it would load once. Happy with my helix! Lol


----------



## robertoyoung08

is the new update causing problems? just hooked mine up for the first time in about a month. got an instant download for a new update as soon as i plugged it in. update finished and suddenly the software wouldnt open. keeps giving me the "..stopped working" as soon as i double click the RF icon.


----------



## chevbowtie22

So far the new update is what is keeping mine from being chucked off a cliff. I can't use the phase invert buttons at all or it wiggs out.


----------



## chevbowtie22

turbo5upra said:


> I almost chucked one off a cliff tonight... Every time I tried to open the software after the first time it would freeze- if I removed the USB cable it would start in demo mode almost instantly. I loaded what I assumed was the correct patch for the loading issue (I've never seen an 86 bit version of windows- I was running a 64 bit version of 7) If I deleted it and started all over it would load once. Happy with my helix! Lol


That sounds VERY similar to what my first unit was doing before it bricked. Good luck.


----------



## myhikingboots

robertoyoung08 said:


> is the new update causing problems? just hooked mine up for the first time in about a month. got an instant download for a new update as soon as i plugged it in. update finished and suddenly the software wouldnt open. keeps giving me the "..stopped working" as soon as i double click the RF icon.


Something similar happened to me. I'm not sure of the exact sequence but when hooking up the unit, the software suddenly started to update the software and after the update I couldn't get it to connect to the unit. Worked fine in demo. So I unplugged everything and uninstalled the software. Reinstalled and let the software update. And then reconnected and everything works fine now.


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone

Well, the unit itself is awesome, but there's no denying that the software (the engineering of it, not the features) is utter bulls**t. Freezes, false loading, crashes when changing settings, etc. Like, my god, RF should be ashamed of themselves for putting out this software before tooling it properly. Who do they think they are? EA Games?

Anywho, I really like the unit for 1)Being cheap. You can get it brand new for under $450. 2)Has everything I could want, with the exception of auto T/A (fingers crossed for a future upgrade - which is what I assume the expansion port is going to be for, especially considering the original dev. model had auto EQ/TA functionality) 3)Has the type of remote I wanted. I didn't want a big block unit with LED screen. I wanted something small, simple, and easy to integrate into the car without looking like a wart on the dash (for example).

I also don't mind the lack of band pass slope separation, since I just coincidentally happen to use the same slopes on each end.

One thing I can't seem to get working, though, is having the T/A settings save to the presets. Is that not a thing? Can I not have, say, preset 1 be T/A'd to the driver's side with it's custom EQ and then preset 2 be T/A'd to a center focus with a different custom EQ? I'll be an unhappy camper if someone tells me that the T/A function can't be "presetted" and is universal across all presets.


----------



## robertoyoung08

Thought I would let you guys know that I called RF about the freezing knob issue. They were great about it. Said they had no clue but took my email and said they'd contact me. Got an email from them this morning. They still don't know why but advised me to take note of when it happens so I can let them know and so they can do a firmware update wit a fix. Lmk if u guys have this issue too. I've only had it a few times.


----------



## quality_sound

I said, repeatedly, in this very thread, that this unit's software was flawed and unfinished and was told my information was "incorrect". Even the PS8, which shipped without a manual, isn't THIS ****ed up.


----------



## turbo5upra

On a good note- I switched computers... Powered it up on the bench and then installed the software... Program fired up- I shut it down and it wouldn't start again. I then did the software update followed by the c++ patch and a firmware update and it seems to work- I haven't tried it in car yet. WTF Rockford? For this price I need to find a computer that may work with your software and then scratch my ass while picking my nose and it might decide to do what you marketed it to do? 

Hopefully it's downhill from here!


----------



## robertoyoung08

quality_sound said:


> I said, repeatedly, in this very thread, that this unit's software was flawed and unfinished and was told my information was "incorrect". Even the PS8, which shipped without a manual, isn't THIS ****ed up.


well this is honestly the first problem ive ran into. and as mentioned it has only been a couple of times. so nothing too serious in my eyes. flawless would be nice however.


----------



## Technic

quality_sound said:


> I said, repeatedly, in this very thread, that this unit's software was flawed and unfinished and was told my information was "incorrect". Even the PS8, which shipped without a manual, isn't THIS ****ed up.


In my limited experience with the 3.SIXTY.3, its software is simply a POS.


----------



## bassfromspace

Technic said:


> In my limited experience with the 3.SIXTY.3, its software is simply a POS.


Were you able to get your issue resolved? I was one of the earliest adopters and I have yet to have a problem with the software.


----------



## AudioBob

No issues with mine with since getting the updates installed.


----------



## myhikingboots

bassfromspace said:


> I was one of the earliest adopters and I have yet to have a problem with the software.


I am also an earlier adopter and I've only had a few issues with the software that I described earlier. On another note I've been working on a retune and I've got to say I'm extremely happy with the results. I was finally able to center the stage and it is now rock solid in the middle of the dash. Vocals are very impressive, clear, clean and very detailed. Still working on the mid and sub-bass, but it is almost there. It's just not consistent on all source material, but that may just be inherent with the material. I guess that's why they gave us a bass knob to program!

Chuck


----------



## Technic

bassfromspace said:


> Were you able to get your issue resolved? I was one of the earliest adopters and I have yet to have a problem with the software.


Customer unit was replaced, latest update done and so far so good.


----------



## vactor

i wish they made a smartphone app to control it


----------



## myhikingboots

vactor said:


> i wish they made a smartphone app to control it


Yeah that would be nice. As someone else has suggested I would also like to be able to different slopes on band pass.


----------



## AudioBob

I think that it is going to be interesting to see what updates, upgrades and peripherals that they offer in time.


----------



## emperorjj1

ya sucks they didnt include the mic input for RTA


----------



## LightninSVT

I just finished installing mine last week and the software definitely has its quirks. This disk that came with mine was the original build. After launching the software it automatically downloaded the current update. Upon the next start, the software would not open. I tried the "hot fix" solution they offer online of updating the C++ package but still no dice. After sending a not so nice frustrated message on their facebook page they were actually able to help me get up and running to finish my install. So kudos to their customer service.

I also had the original USB cord so I had to get them to ship me a new one of those also. Not a great start for any brand new piece of equipment IMO.

What settings did you adjust to get a more centered sound? I either need to figure out how to do that without any special equipment or I might install another amp to power a center channel. The stock system has a 3.5" coax in the dash.

Jon


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone

vactor said:


> i wish they made a smartphone app to control it


The weirdest thing about the whole making of the 3Sixty.3 is that the original press releases for the unit showed that it would have not only smart phone apps but also come with autotuning capabilities. They just flat out dropped both of those ideas AND released buggy as hell software.

It's clear that they released the unit when they did to get ahead of the curve, and the "expansion port" certainly looks like how they are going to get us to pay a second time for a feature they originally planned to give us.


----------



## myhikingboots

LightninSVT said:


> What settings did you adjust to get a more centered sound? I either need to figure out how to do that without any special equipment or I might install another amp to power a center channel. The stock system has a 3.5" coax in the dash.
> 
> Jon


Well I can't say I didn't use any special equipment. Once I set the time alignment, I used an RTA setup to get the levels set on the right side and then set the levels on the left side to match. Still using the RTA I then linked the left and right speakers and used the eq to acheive a relative flat response. Next I unlinked the left and right and used the test tone method for eq as described in this thread http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...888-help-my-soundstage-ate-my-windshield.html. Before I tried this method I was very dissapointed with my center image and I was about to pull the trigger on another amp and speaker to do center channel duties. But I'm so satisfied with the results now, that I think I will just save that money!

Good Luck and feel free to ask more questions!

Chuck


----------



## turbo5upra

dear rockford- your processor sucks- as does your inability to test software before release.


----------



## bassfromspace

It's good to hear people are having good experiences with their units.

It's also good that RF is taking the initiative to fight issues head-on. It seems the overwhelming majority of processors that have come out in recent memory have had some sort of issue, but customer service has been the great divider between the various manufacturers. Kudos to RF!

I just didn't want people to miss out on a great processor @ a great price.


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone

turbo5upra said:


> dear rockford- your processor sucks- as doe your inability to test software before release.


How does the processor suck? It's largely the same as a lot of the other processors out there and it's got an attractive price tag. It has every feature I wanted (except auto T/A - which it may get in the future anyway), it has my favorite remote (small and simplistic/easily integrated into dash), and the price was right up my alley.

RF's lack of ability to test their software before release certainly does suck, though.


----------



## turbo5upra

JohnnyTwoTone said:


> How does the processor suck? It's largely the same as a lot of the other processors out there and it's got an attractive price tag. It has every feature I wanted (except auto T/A - which it may get in the future anyway), it has my favorite remote (small and simplistic/easily integrated into dash), and the price was right up my alley.
> 
> RF's lack of ability to test their software before release certainly does suck, though.


When I uncheck every input but main and still have to select the input via the knob as it defaults to optical every time I turn the key off (no I'm not connected to switch 12+) that is asinine.

I've had to pull the power plug as it hangs up during software boot up it pukes...


----------



## turbo5upra

side note- tuning is a breeze- and the knob can come in handy.... it's just all the hangups that make this a pain in the ass.


----------



## turbo5upra

After yet another hard reset it seems to be staying on the main input- we shall see how this lasts.... Car sounds great with it in there.


----------



## AudioBob

Can't argue with some of the issues that have been pointed out, but I think that many of them have and will be worked out. It is amazing what the current generation of processors can do, but it also shows how important it is to thoroughly test them before releasing them. 

Not just confined to car audio, I think that too many times the end consumer ends up beta testing software. The attitude of many software developers seems to be that they are OK to release it mostly done and that is good enough...and then let the end user help them identify and fix any issues. Welcome to the digital domain!!! 

All that being said, I am mostly pleased with this unit and hope that it only gets better with updates and additional functionality.

turbo5upra, have you contacted RF for some advice??? If you have not, I would suggest that as they seem to be eager to improve this device. I have found their support to be very good, so Kudo's to them.


----------



## turbo5upra

Yes I did- they said try another computer... To which I did- seems as though both vista and a 7 os machine are doing the same thing. When it works I really like it- I'd take it over my helix. My helix just works however.


----------



## bassfromspace

turbo5upra said:


> Yes I did- they said try another computer... To which I did- seems as though both vista and a 7 os machine are doing the same thing. When it works I really like it- I'd take it over my helix. My helix just works however.


Who needs working equipment?


----------



## IDGAF

You guys are seriously intimitating me on the install and setup of this thing now.


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone

turbo5upra said:


> When I uncheck every input but main and still have to select the input via the knob as it defaults to optical every time I turn the key off (no I'm not connected to switch 12+) that is asinine.
> 
> I've had to pull the power plug as it hangs up during software boot up it pukes...


Ya, but both of those things seem software/firmware related. The hardware doesn't know what to do without an instruction set. It's that that sucks.

Maybe your unit is a lemon. That would suck. I've purchased tons of electronics that were flat out fubar and had to be returned for working units.


----------



## turbo5upra

Knock on wood- this car is impressive as hell to listen to... But I guess 700 to the mids and 360 to the tweeters can't hurt. All I can hope is its trouble free when not connected to the laptop.


----------



## AudioBob

You have have about the same amount of power going to your mids than I currently have running my entire system...for now!!!


----------



## turbo5upra

So stopped to grab dinner and when we went to leave it didn't work... Unplugged the power plug and waited... Back up and running... Wtf?


----------



## turbo5upra

stopped working again today... going to call them tomorrow to see what they want to do. man was the car sounding great earlier.


----------



## hankbot

Just a heads up that if you shut the 3.sixty.3 off while connected to the computer you will have to pull the fuse to the unit before it will work again(connect to computer _or_ connect to remote). If I always save and close the program before unplugging the usb and then shutting the car off, no problems.

Otherwise I have had no problems with mine. LOVE seeing the EQ curves, allows for some insane crossover rolloffs with the P-EQ.


----------



## chevbowtie22

hankbot said:


> Just a heads up that if you shut the 3.sixty.3 off while connected to the computer you will have to pull the fuse to the unit before it will work again(connect to computer _or_ connect to remote). If I always save and close the program before unplugging the usb and then shutting the car off, no problems.
> 
> Otherwise I have had no problems with mine. LOVE seeing the EQ curves, allows for some insane crossover rolloffs with the P-EQ.


Yeah I figured that out that little detail the hard way.

I'm also running into issues with it being consistent with my settings. EVERY day its like I'm in a completely different car. The SAME song on the SAME album will not necessarily sound the same one day to the next. The TA doesn't always seem to stick. While I realize this can be the nature of the beast once we start down the road of trying to acheive the best sound we can but the difference is extremely drastic. When its working right it sounds amazing but when it decides to drop the setting it sounds like its completely untuned again.


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone

Man, some of you guys just seem to have bad luck buying electronics. And that sucks.


----------



## turbo5upra

JohnnyTwoTone said:


> Man, some of you guys just seem to have bad luck buying electronics. And that sucks.


Couldn't be companies need to subject us to beta testing could it? My pdsp works flawlessly.


----------



## turbo5upra

Tech support on the second call today seemed to be helpful. I learned that the unit doesn't like voltage drops during power up and that they have had a case where it would cause it to do a partial boot... I don't think this is my case as the battery is a month old- I will test this tomorrow.

The other thing I was informed of is the knob is digital- and EMI can cause issues- I'm going to unplug the cable and run the processor stand alone for a few days- if anything I think this is the best place to look.

Lets just say the first time I called it seemed as though I was being brushed off big time... yeah just try another computer in a passive get off my phone manor didn't exactly set the pass well.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie

fuji6 said:


> On that note doesn't rf have their own forum?


I wonder if the SMD forum has any RF techs...


----------



## emperorjj1

doubtful


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> Tech support on the second call today seemed to be helpful. I learned that the unit doesn't like voltage drops during power up


Wonder if a regulated DC-DC like I have for my miniDSP would fix your issue?


----------



## midbass.deprived

oca123 said:


> ^^ I use it, and I really miss the ability to have different slopes on the LP and HP sections of a BP filter.


Could someone elaborate on this more? What slope is it limited to when using a bandpass filter? I was under the impression that any slope could be configured on it 

I don't own the 3Sixty.3 yet, but I plan on getting one very soon.


----------



## myhikingboots

midbass.deprived said:


> Could someone elaborate on this more? What slope is it limited to when using a bandpass filter? I was under the impression that any slope could be configured on it
> 
> I don't own the 3Sixty.3 yet, but I plan on getting one very soon.


You're not limited on the slopes available as long as it is the same on both ends. In other words the high pass will be the same slope as the low pass. The work around is to use the parametric eq to creatively modify one side of the slopes.


----------



## quality_sound

myhikingboots said:


> *You're not limited on the slopes available as long as it is the same on both ends.* In other words the high pass will be the same slope as the low pass. The work around is to use the parametric eq to creatively modify one side of the slopes.


So you're limited...


----------



## myhikingboots

quality_sound said:


> So you're limited...


You're a big help.


----------



## turbo5upra

day one of remote disconnected went well. If it continues for a few days I see a spool of shielded cat5 and a crimper in my future.


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> day one of remote disconnected went well. If it continues for a few days I see a spool of shielded cat5 and a crimper in my future.


If ya need ends/crimper tool lmk. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone

turbo5upra said:


> day one of remote disconnected went well. If it continues for a few days I see a spool of shielded cat5 and a crimper in my future.


Shielded? I don't think the unit or remote accommodate shielded Cat5 jack ends. Just buy unshielded Cat5e and call it a day. Any shielded cable that you cannot terminate the drain to provides no real extra protection.


----------



## turbo5upra

gregerst22 said:


> ^^ This is mostly true. For anybody that has worked in the computer industry as a software developer or in IT they know all about this. All software applications are released with bugs it's almost impossible to create 100% bug free software. Most companies are not willing to invest the time/money to create completely 100% bug free software.
> It is usually a management decision not the developers to decide when to release the software. Normally software developers know about most of the major bugs and want to be allowed time to fix them but due to time, money, marketing, competition or many other factors compromises are made. Typically software will be released with the intent of patching or updating it soon after release. This allow them to get their product to market sooner, generating revenue and keeping up or jumping ahead of the competition and guess what, the early adopters unknowingly become the beta testers *gasp*.
> What it all comes down to is how smart or savvy management is. If management has their sh*t together they'll know when and how much compromise can be made without hurting their brand or product image. Companies that are not typically in the software business can fail or stumble miserably in this regard because they don't understand software development. Look at the Ford MyTouch you could make the case that it has so far been a disaster for Ford. The MyTouch software has been so buggy Ford has dropped almost 20 points in J.D. Power reliability ranking.
> I think Rockford Fosgate is really borderline here I hope they have developers working hard on getting the major bugs ironed out of the 3sixty.3 because it seems like it has a lot of potential. They need to stay committed to it and follow through with the promises they made or it could end up hurting their brand. Personally I think I'll hold out for the next version or wait until more firmware/software updates are released before I get one.


Jerk! Let us work the kinks out,... 


Update- disconnecting the cable didn't do a damn thing and I highly doubt it's voltage drop...


----------



## turbo5upra

gregerst22 said:


> Your doing good work there.. can you just speed it up a little. I really want to get one of these. lol
> Seriously, I didn't want to sound high and mighty. I just thought I could offer a little insight into the software politics etc side of things.


Works wonders for not getting my money.... I have 2 more cars that need processors- I know what they won't be.


----------



## quality_sound

myhikingboots said:


> You're a big help.


What would have preferred I said? That other processors do what you want, this one doesn't, and that your only option is another processor?

There are plenty that do allow this and to say its not limited but then stating exactly what the limitation is, is kind of silly.


----------



## midbass.deprived

myhikingboots said:


> You're not limited on the slopes available as long as it is the same on both ends. In other words the high pass will be the same slope as the low pass. The work around is to use the parametric eq to creatively modify one side of the slopes.


I see. I wonder if Rockford will change this in the future?


----------



## Thumper26

lack of independent slopes really sucks. really really sucks.


----------



## midbass.deprived

Yeah, in a way it does suck. I might just have to deal with it. The PS8 is way out of my price range.


----------



## myhikingboots

quality_sound said:


> What would have preferred I said? That other processors do what you want, this one doesn't, and that your only option is another processor?
> 
> There are plenty that do allow this and to say its not limited but then stating exactly what the limitation is, is kind of silly.


I'm not going to get into a pissing match with you. I tried to answer the question that was asked as best as I could and clarify exactly what this processor is capable of. Midbass.deprived seemed to think, from my interpretation, that there is only one slope available for bandpass. I can understand how he might have interpreted that from the comment he quoted in his reply. You made the smart ass remark that did nothing to contribute. Yes you are LIMITED to the same slope on both ends of the bandpass but you are not LIMITED to which slope that is. It can be 12db, 24db, 36db, or 48db with either a Linkwitz, Bessel, Butterworth, or a Chebbychev crossover class. It has been well documented and I agree that it would be better if different slopes were available on each end of the bandpass. Other processors can do that. He has that choice.


----------



## slade1274

midbass.deprived said:


> I see. I wonder if Rockford will change this in the future?


Audison never did......


----------



## turbo5upra

rockford is shipping out a new unit... update soon!


----------



## myhikingboots

turbo5upra said:


> rockford is shipping out a new unit... update soon!


Cool. Good luck with the new unit.


----------



## turbo5upra

myhikingboots said:


> Cool. Good luck with the new unit.


whoa whoa whoa... getting a tad bit personal eh?


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone

^I guess if the new unit works fine (which is the assumption) than the conclusion is that your original unit was, indeed, just a lemon.

Then the question turns into: How many lemons made their way to the consumer?


----------



## jbowers

turbo5upra said:


> whoa whoa whoa... getting a tad bit personal eh?


I made this face


----------



## turbo5upra

JohnnyTwoTone said:


> ^I guess if the new unit works fine (which is the assumption) than the conclusion is that your original unit was, indeed, just a lemon.
> 
> Then the question turns into: How many lemons made their way to the consumer?


I think you missed the joke!


----------



## myhikingboots

turbo5upra said:


> I think you missed the joke!


I guess I did too, unless you're going to make that new unit your *****.


----------



## turbo5upra

myhikingboots said:


> I guess I did too, unless you're going to make that new unit your *****.


humm- could... which port do I use? 

Side note- RF suggested I delete all the old software off my computer and just use the latest version on the site- The latest does not need the patches separately as they are already imbedded in it.


----------



## slade1274

I tried to load the disc and update a few times yesterday to no avail.... one quick download from the site and it was easy peasy


----------



## dablooz

Thumper26 said:


> lack of independent slopes really sucks. really really sucks.


If anyone from Rockford is reading this thread: please, please consider making it possible to configure the slope of the high-pass and low-pass of the band-pass crossover independently on the 3Sixty! I assure you, doing this would attract more potential buyers of your product and appease the existing owners. The 3Sixty is an awesome processor, but adding this functionality would make it even better.

Thank You


----------



## D-Bass

slade1274 said:


> Audison never did......


The BitTen allows you to use different slopes at each end. The BitOne doesn't. That made my choice harder to go with the bitone over the 10d. but i still picked the bitone


----------



## reker13

hey guys not to defend rockford but the software issue is an industry trend unfortunately. check this article out, which under lines many of the comments i've been reading about the poor software in previous posts in this thread. 

CES: Worse Products Through Software

personally, I'm using the alpine pxe-h660 (formally the 3sixty.2) which works perfectly under windows xp 32bit if you catch my drift lol.


----------



## turbo5upra

The company that ships it out the door is still responsible- glad Rockford is stepping up and getting us a new processor fast as the car is needed for an event next weekend... I hope it's downhill with the new one- heck I can live with small glitches even in the software if the thing just powers up and works when not connected to a computer.


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> The company that ships it out the door is still responsible- glad Rockford is stepping up and getting us a new processor fast as the car is needed for an event next weekend... I hope it's downhill with the new one- heck I can live with small glitches even in the software if the thing just powers up and works when not connected to a computer.


Can you upload the same tune to the new replacement unit, or will you have to start from scratch?

With the miniDSP my tune is stored in an XML file then uploaded to the units flash memory.


----------



## quality_sound

You can upload it. All the newer DPS units should be able to do this.


----------



## oca123

Well, Jim (BigRed) just told me that he got back from CES, and gathered the following:
- They are going to be releasing an update that allows different slopes on the LP and HP portions of a bandpass filter.
- There is an iPad/iPhone app that allows tuning via bluetooth, and it is currently under Apple review.

Please try not to fill BigRed's box with PMs.


----------



## chevbowtie22

Well mine went crazy this morning again. Sub bass went through the roof but the horns and mids went to near zero out put. The horns are on the Kenwood amp and the sub and mids are on my Zuki amp. The rockford remote also quit responding. I cut the car off and restarted it to get everything to work again . . .


----------



## turbo5upra

Contact Steve at rf he should be able to help. 

Justin I had maybe 15 min's into his tune/ I did basic level settings and ta and was ready to throw the computer. No loss if I couldn't recover it


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone

oca123 said:


> Well, Jim (BigRed) just told me that he got back from CES, and gathered the following:
> - They are going to be releasing an update that allows different slopes on the LP and HP portions of a bandpass filter.
> - There is an iPad/iPhone app that allows tuning via bluetooth, and it is currently under Apple review.
> 
> Please try not to fill BigRed's box with PMs.


Ah, jeese - no Android app? Why would they originally plan to do both iOS and Android, then not, then finally release one... but only one? I friggin' hate lugging my massive laptop out to the car to fool around.

It's nice to hear about the band pass slope update but, funny for me, I don't use different slopes on each end of the band pass


----------



## oca123

well, I didnt say no android app, but I didnt hear about one either


----------



## AudioBob

This is some good news. The IPAD app through Bluetooth would be great as my IPAD is so convenient. It would also be great to have the 3sixty.3 work or interface with an RTA for tuning instead of having to run another program.


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone

AudioBob said:


> This is some good news. The IPAD app through Bluetooth would be great as my IPAD is so convenient. It would also be great to have the 3sixty.3 work or interface with an RTA for tuning instead of having to run another program.


Well, once they release the inevitable auto T/A-EQ expansion (which they were going to include in the original design) they'll have little reason to put more R&D into RTA related stuff.


----------



## emperorjj1

isnt the mic input not included on the production board?


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone

emperorjj1 said:


> isnt the mic input not included on the production board?


There's an "expansion port" that seems like an obvious choice for "auto" functionality. I mean, why R&D auto T/A and EQ, even advertise it as a feature (which some web sites selling the unit still show), then remove it completely, but then add an "expansion port"?

It's really just a way to sell initial batches of the unit for a lower price than the competition, and then essentially tack on accessory costs to the consumer at a later date.


----------



## emperorjj1

ah lol i never thought of that. if it had the RTA in it now i would have one. right now its hard to justify buying one but that would push me over the edge to buy one


----------



## turbo5upra

I have in front of me a brand new 360.3 with a manufacture date of 10/2/12... Lets see where this leads me- ill be in touch!


----------



## bassfromspace

turbo5upra said:


> I have in front of me a brand new 360.3 with a manufacture date of 10/2/12... Lets see where this leads me- ill be in touch!


Word to the motha!


----------



## Brute71

Just got to playing with mine, had to jump thru some hoops to get it working with the software. Remember XP compatibility mode on top of RF's fixes and you're gold. Software has been easy to use so far, just need to figure out the Bluetooth with my phone now.


----------



## AdamBen

Alright, so when Master Volume is not chosen as a level control, the 3sixty is at max volume. When Sub level isnt a level control, its at max sub volume, so...

When Punch EQ isn't set as a level control, is it at max punch EQ setting?

I am a little confused about what its doing when you have PunchEQ at max or min after I have already adjusted my preset EQ. And If I am adjusting post Punch or pre-Punch. Any info appreciated.


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone

AdamBen said:


> Alright, so when Master Volume is not chosen as a level control, the 3sixty is at max volume. When Sub level isnt a level control, its at max sub volume, so...
> 
> When Punch EQ isn't set as a level control, is it at max punch EQ setting?
> 
> I am a little confused about what its doing when you have PunchEQ at max or min after I have already adjusted my preset EQ. And If I am adjusting post Punch or pre-Punch. Any info appreciated.


I think, but am not sure, that the Punch EQ is minimum when not chosen. I base this assumption on that when I have Punch EQ and Sub Level as the two choices being used at the remote the Sub Level starts high while the Punch EQ starts at the bottom.

That doesn't really confirm anything, though.


----------



## coffee_junkee

The iPad app would be brilliant. I bought a cheaper asus laptop to run the little beast, would be nice to offload it and just use the iPad..


----------



## killerb87

I am having a problem with my 360. I loaded my file and it sounded great, closed the UI and removed the cable. Listened to some music then powered down my system. Went to listen again and my system was muted. Loaded the file again powered down and the same thing happened. Am I loading it the wrong way? I just selected load file and it loaded my saved file.


----------



## AudioBob

Did you save the file to one of the pre sets as well???


----------



## killerb87

No I didn't. I saved the file to my laptop. But once it is loaded and working shouldn't the file be non volatile?


----------



## turbo5upra

Sounds to me it might be reverting to optical... I'm calling rockford tomorrow. I was at my local dealer yesterday.... I thought maybe it was the car I was doing until I walked in to them working on a car with another one in it. I did everything rockford told me to do and it's doing the exact same things the other 2 have.


----------



## killerb87

turbo5upra said:


> Sounds to me it might be reverting to optical... I'm calling rockford tomorrow. I was at my local dealer yesterday.... I thought maybe it was the car I was doing until I walked in to them working on a car with another one in it. I did everything rockford told me to do and it's doing the exact same things the other 2 have.


What problem are you having?


----------



## myhikingboots

killerb87 said:


> No I didn't. I saved the file to my laptop. But once it is loaded and working shouldn't the file be non volatile?


I've never saved to a preset and I haven't had a problem like that. Once the file is loaded from your laptop make some small change and then go back to the setting you changed from and then resave the file under a different name.


----------



## killerb87

I will try that. Thanks.


----------



## turbo5upra

killerb87 said:


> What problem are you having?


The software not loading every time. I had to do a hard reset once on this one. In setup of input levels I get left front and something other than right front... Not sure but it happened on both new units.

Another confusing thing is why when you use the knob to control master volume it wouldn't mute output when all the way down.


----------



## AudioBob

I have not ever used the master volume control, but I don't think that the sub level control mutes the volume when it is all the way off either.


----------



## killerb87

Tried loading file again and saving to a preset, same problem. I disconnect it from the laptop listen to it for 20 min. When I power it down no more music, this sucks.


----------



## turbo5upra

AudioBob said:


> I have not ever used the master volume control, but I don't think that the sub level control mutes the volume when it is all the way off either.


That I could understand. But if they want you to use the knob on installs where the factory processing might come into play and you want to leave the factory headunit alone- or in the case the volume was done at the Bose amp- and the only way to do via the factory knob was after the amp and summing.,, 


So now its a soft volume but would annoy md to have to turn the unit off rather than turn it down..,


----------



## AudioBob

I agree with what you are saying if that is the case with the master volume as well. The nice thing is that the software can be updated and I am sure that is something that they could change if they want to. It seems as though every processor on the market has their quirks.


----------



## killerb87

Well after messing with this thing all weekend I am through. The software now doesn't load. I never had such a bad experience with a piece of audio equipment. I ever upgraded the software to the latest version and that won't load. Is there a DSP that doesn't have problems? I wish I had my old EXP2 back.


----------



## turbo5upra

Pm me your number and I will give you a call if you want....


----------



## quality_sound

killerb87 said:


> Well after messing with this thing all weekend I am through. The software now doesn't load. I never had such a bad experience with a piece of audio equipment. I ever upgraded the software to the latest version and that won't load. Is there a DSP that doesn't have problems? I wish I had my old EXP2 back.


I have a 6to8 I'm selling.


----------



## bassfromspace

killerb87 said:


> Well after messing with this thing all weekend I am through. The software now doesn't load. I never had such a bad experience with a piece of audio equipment. I ever upgraded the software to the latest version and that won't load. Is there a DSP that doesn't have problems? I wish I had my old EXP2 back.


There's not one processor on the market that doesn't have or hasn't had issues.


----------



## quality_sound

True, but I think the 3Sixty.3 has more issues that the others did. 

I can't really think of any issues the 6to8 has. The input clipping was people not setting the input gain correctly. Other than that I can't think of anything. Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## bassfromspace

quality_sound said:


> True, but I think the 3Sixty.3 has more issues that the others did.
> 
> I can't really think of any issues the 6to8 has. The input clipping was people not setting the input gain correctly. Other than that I can't think of anything. Maybe I'm missing something.


The 3sixty has not had anymore issues than other processors. The Alpine 700 series had noise issues. The first Bit One had serious issues. The ms-8's issues are well documented. The Helix units had issues as well.

The few issues with the 3sixty seem to be par for the course.


----------



## turbo5upra

bassfromspace said:


> The 3sixty has not had anymore issues than other processors. The Alpine 700 series had noise issues. The first Bit One had serious issues. The ms-8's issues are well documented. The Helix units had issues as well.
> 
> The few issues with the 3sixty seem to be par for the course.


What kind of weighting system are you using?


----------



## UNBROKEN

Ok...so they all have issues. 
What's the best choice to tie into an OEM head unit and still run a 4 way active system. 
The 3Sixty.3 has been what I planned to run but obviously I'm reconsidering that now.

I never shouldda sold my DRZ....


----------



## emilime75

Just thought I'd throw this out there, but a friend of mine had an issue with his 3sixty.3 where it died during a firmware update. He contacted RF who were very helpful and offered an exchange. I would try that route if I was having trouble with my 3sixty.


----------



## oca123

Every processor I've used has had its own set of issues, and what has set them apart, is the quality of their customer support and how dynamic/willing the company was about releasing updates.

Paul, i've never tried the 6to8, is that thing listed in the classifieds?


----------



## AudioBob

It stinks that you guys are having issues as mine works fine. As mentioned above, call RF tech support as they were very helpful when I initially encountered issues.


----------



## oca123

Rockford opened a forum for the 3sixty.3. It is brand new so there are only 3 threads in there.
I think it would help if we started posting about our issues over there as well.

Can anyone tell me what happens if you set the low-pass to 20,000 in a badpass, for example when running tweeters with a high-pass at 4500, try setting the low-pass at 20,000. My 3sixty.3 beeps and then it restarts. I wonder if anyone else is having that issue.


----------



## AudioBob

I haven't tried it, but I will and let you know what it does. I don't think that I will be able to do it until tomorrow. I am going to check out the 3sixty.3 thread over there as I am sure that it will be helpful. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## turbo5upra

emilime75 said:


> Just thought I'd throw this out there, but a friend of mine had an issue with his 3sixty.3 where it died during a firmware update. He contacted RF who were very helpful and offered an exchange. I would try that route if I was having trouble with my 3sixty.


I've already done that... #2 is doing the same thing as another in another install that I tuned yesterday. I will say they were eager to help... But I'm not so sure they know how to help.


----------



## oca123

Paul mentioned they lost their programmer. From the looks of it and after taking apart the software, it's very likely that's what happened.
It may take their new guy/team a little bit to get their bearings before stuff can be fixed.... plus there is only so much they can fix, since they only have the ability to access and address problems on half of the DSP (they can't change the hardware, only firmware)


----------



## quality_sound

oca123 said:


> Every processor I've used has had its own set of issues, and what has set them apart, is the quality of their customer support and how dynamic/willing the company was about releasing updates.
> 
> Paul, i've never tried the 6to8, is that thing listed in the classifieds?


It is.


----------



## turbo5upra

oca123 said:


> Paul mentioned they lost their programmer. From the looks of it and after taking apart the software, it's very likely that's what happened.
> It may take their new guy/team a little bit to get their bearings before stuff can be fixed.... plus there is only so much they can fix, since they only have the ability to access and address problems on half of the DSP (they can't change the hardware, only firmware)


so tough luck to anyone who bought a half working $600.00 item?


----------



## quality_sound

I TRIED to warn people. No one wanted to listen though. As much as it sucks, until they either re-hire the old programmer (not likely) or find someone who can fix it, there's not much they CAN do.


----------



## iskone

Hmmm, I've been outta the game for a year a while and I was planning on going with the 3sixty.3, now I'm not so sure.

I really liked the idea of an Android app, now that's not even being talked about. Those software issues sound like a real pain.

I'm going to keep my on eye this thing, I'm hoping it's just a few bad units that are causing the issues.

I've ran the 701 from Alpine but I'm not going to use an Alpine HU this time so the 700 and 800 are out. Guess I'll look into the PS8...


----------



## oca123

> Hmmm, I've been outta the game for a year a while and I was planning on going with the 3sixty.3, now I'm not so sure.
> 
> I really liked the idea of an Android app, now that's not even being talked about. Those software issues sound like a real pain.


I like my 3sixty.3 and I am still using it. I just like trying different stuff. For the price, and the features it brings, the 3sixty.3 is a great deal. I'll probably keep it, though.
Most units work fine, and you just dont hear about those people. I know Bret for example has his installed and it sounds great and works fine.

If you like the Android app idea, check out the 6to8.



> so tough luck to anyone who bought a half working $600.00 item?


That's not what I said.... I said that in the event that a new programmer took over the software, it may take them some time to get comfortable with the existing code and fix the current issues, given that on top of that they can only act on the firmware to resolve issues that may be due to the hardware.
I think though that most issues are definitely on the software side, specifically interactions between the USB to serial driver, and the user's computer. These are though to fix because you need to be able to replicate the issue to even be able to address it, and everyone's computer is different.


----------



## bassfromspace

oca123 said:


> I like my 3sixty.3 and I am still using it. I just like trying different stuff. For the price, and the features it brings, the 3sixty.3 is a great deal. I'll probably keep it, though.
> Most units work fine, and you just dont hear about those people. I know Bret for example has his installed and it sounds great and works fine.
> 
> If you like the Android app idea, check out the 6to8.
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.... I said that in the event that a new programmer took over the software, it may take them some time to get comfortable with the existing code and fix the current issues, given that on top of that they can only act on the firmware to resolve issues that may be due to the hardware.
> I think though that most issues are definitely on the software side, specifically interactions between the USB to serial driver, and the user's computer. These are though to fix because you need to be able to replicate the issue to even be able to address it, and everyone's computer is different.


Your last sentence is the key to this whole thing, imo. If the software sucked, we'd be seeing alot more issues than we're seeing.


----------



## iskone

oca123 said:


> I like my 3sixty.3 and I am still using it. I just like trying different stuff. For the price, and the features it brings, the 3sixty.3 is a great deal. I'll probably keep it, though.
> Most units work fine, and you just dont hear about those people. I know Bret for example has his installed and it sounds great and works fine.
> 
> If you like the Android app idea, check out the 6to8.
> .


That's what I'm hoping. I don't discount what problems people are having or anything. It's just I can't help but think fir every one person that has a hard time there are 10 more that don't. I work in manufacturing and I see this a lot, you could say I'm a little skewed.

I'm looking at the 6to8 now but I'm just not seeing much out there so far. I've called them before and the CSR didn't have a clue.


----------



## bassfromspace

iskone said:


> Hmmm, I've been outta the game for a year a while and I was planning on going with the 3sixty.3, now I'm not so sure.
> 
> I really liked the idea of an Android app, now that's not even being talked about. Those software issues sound like a real pain.
> 
> I'm going to keep my on eye this thing, I'm hoping it's just a few bad units that are causing the issues.
> 
> I've ran the 701 from Alpine but I'm not going to use an Alpine HU this time so the 700 and 800 are out. Guess I'll look into the PS8...


Don't be dissuaded. The unit is great and a powerful piece, especially at the street price.


----------



## iskone

oh wait... does the 3sixty.3 NOT come with the bluetooth dongle?


----------



## AudioBob

Yes, the dongle is included.


----------



## AudioBob

I know that my local RF dealer has installed several of them and has not had any issues. In true DIY fashion, I installed mine myself...and it works fine. You also have to realize that we here at DIYMA are but a small sample of the consumers out there, so in the big picture I wonder how many of these really are problematic???


----------



## iskone

Phew, I thought the dongle was another $150. If I buy the 363 ill but from an authorized dealer that's for sure. 

Yeah the thing with forums is we are just a tiny sampling.


----------



## Brute71

One thing that helped me out was running the software in Win XP SP2 compatibility mode (im on W7 x64), I was having issues with the software not recognizing the DSP was powered externally and that cleared it up as well as the new software clearing up the crash on start issue.


----------



## Audioengine A2

I am having my local RF dealer install my 360 on Tuesday, and all these people reporting software issue makes me scared ****less.


----------



## turbo5upra

One side note- I've used 3 computers on 3 of these with similar results.


----------



## turbo5upra

Audioengine A2 said:


> I am having my local RF dealer install my 360 on Tuesday, and all these people reporting software issue makes me scared ****less.


It should work... The installer might have some issues in initial setup... And it might flake out time to time... Usually a pull of the power plug has fixed our troubles. I would just advise not to use the software on the disk and just go for the newest one on the site.


----------



## slade1274

iskone said:


> Phew, I thought the dongle was another $150. If I buy the 363 ill but from an authorized dealer that's for sure.
> 
> Yeah the thing with forums is we are just a tiny sampling.


Nope- that's the 6to8. With that: start at a higher price and then..... want BT- $150, want a DRC remote- $200; but you have to choose one, want an optical input- $150.


----------



## quality_sound

Have to choose one what? The 6to8 doesn't need the remote or the BT dongle to work 100%. I don't have the remote and 95% of the time the BT dongle isn't in.


----------



## killerb87

I loaded the new software on my work computer. It loaded flawlessly. Much better than my computer. I am going to take the computer home unplug the 360 power cable and give it one more try. I just think if this thing works I am going to love it.


----------



## slade1274

quality_sound said:


> Have to choose one what? The 6to8 doesn't need the remote or the BT dongle to work 100%. I don't have the remote and 95% of the time the BT dongle isn't in.


I've never used one... just familiar with 5 folks that have. Each has had quirky issues to deal with on the unit- most are probably attributed to the computers that hook in (much like mine with the B1.1, it had three USB ports- only one worked with the B1.1 without crashing. Just like many a women- only insert in THIS hole :laugh.

Regarding my comment on the 6to8:
One individual- if BT is installed, can't connect via USB. One would argue why you would need to, but if you were using the BT dongle to an android device to control presets and sub level and/or stream audio yet don't have that capability on the computer. Well, unplug the BT dongle in order to tune.... but what if it's behind the seat in my truck and requires 20 minutes of taking trim off and removing the seat to get to it.....

Another instance- if dongle installed, the DRC controller didn't work. Similar thing but reversed- computer was BT and used for tuning, but wanted DRC to control presets and sub level.... no good

Other folks have had other quirks with regards to UI and software being fickle..... Just saying that the 6to8 had issues out of the gate as well. Not saying it isn't the better processor, because I believe it is. But for the feature set and price point the 360.3 is the right processor for many.

It will be intriguing if RF does get the BT tuning with an iPad app going as that would take the variability in computers out of the equation..... But, I don't follow the programmer issues enough to know if that will ever happen.


----------



## quality_sound

Ahh, that makes a lot more sense. Yes, not being able to use BT an USB at the same time can be frustrating but iirc, when you're connected to the laptop preset function is disabled from everything except the laptop. Says so as soon as you connect.


----------



## slade1274

It's not that you can't at the same time- it's that the USB wouldn't connect with the dongle in place- remove dongle and you're good to go. But that inconvenience can vary based on install location and forethought of said issue.

Again- may be a hardware compatibility issue that couldn't have been foreseen- but for THAT user it is a problem.


----------



## quality_sound

So you're saying they won't work at the same time?


----------



## slade1274

Yep, and more......


----------



## brett

ive had the 360.3 installed for a few months now and really enjoy it. i've only had two issues; one was upon install that rf tech guided me through on the phone and was very nice and helpful. the other was solved by myself, last night, just by downloading the new software version. other than that, i've noticed a few quirky things here and there, but nothing that was a chronic issue or that didn't self-resolve.

i must say, being that this is the first real dsp i've owned (previously had ms8), im having alot of fun with it. im currently running a 4way front stage and it's a challenge to get everything where i like it, but it's very interesting listening to the different results ive come up with. i just need to get my hands on an rta now to listen for eq issues and i should be good.


----------



## killerb87

Well I downloaded the new firmware and connected it to my work computer. When I connected to the software It played, but when I turned it off same thing happened no output. I looked down and saw optical was selected. I called Rico at RF and he asked me about the remote and I told him I didn't hook it up yet and that when it is unplugged it reverts to main. Well I plugged it in and the input on the remote was on optical even though I only chose main in the setup. I played with the remote until main was chosen and it works flawlessly. I still don't know how it reverted to optical. I am happy for now. i am just glad that the thing works. I will be using my work computer for all tuning. RF tech is really helpful and open about the problems with the 360. I feel a lot more comfortable now. Thanks Rico!!!


----------



## myhikingboots

killerb87 said:


> I am happy for now. i am just glad that the thing works. I will be using my work computer for all tuning. RF tech is really helpful and open about the problems with the 360. I feel a lot more comfortable now. Thanks Rico!!!


Glad you got it worked out. Please keep us informed if you encounter any more problems. Hopefully someone from RF is monitoring this thread.


----------



## killerb87

I will keep everyone posted. Thanks fellas.


----------



## oca123

brett said:


> ive had the 360.3 installed for a few months now and really enjoy it. i've only had two issues; one was upon install that rf tech guided me through on the phone and was very nice and helpful. the other was solved by myself, last night, just by downloading the new software version. other than that, i've noticed a few quirky things here and there, but nothing that was a chronic issue or that didn't self-resolve.
> 
> i must say, being that this is the first real dsp i've owned (previously had ms8), im having alot of fun with it. im currently running a 4way front stage and it's a challenge to get everything where i like it, but it's very interesting listening to the different results ive come up with. i just need to get my hands on an rta now to listen for eq issues and i should be good.


Dude, I've been meaning to call you to see if you needed help to move, but with xmas, etc. I kept procrastinating.
Glad to see you're in Phoenix. So, is a couple California bucks, big money down there? Cause if it is, you have no excuse for the RTA.

TBH, depending on the kind of laptop you use, you can probably get away with using a capsule-based microphone, sort of like the MS8. In fact, if your laptop can handle stereo on its mic input, the MS8 mic does work. I've also used the cheap Audyssey microphones and I remember reading that they are very consistent unit to unit.
All you really need is a quick visual of approximate frequency response at 1/8 oct resolution just to check for major issues like cancellation and room modes..... and impulse response and time of arrival (time alignment) in the time domain. With a cheap microphone the time domain stuff is going to be the same, the frequency response might +-3db but you're tuning by ear mostly.
No need for an external card, phantom power, etc. especially since most embedded sound chips these days are pretty much flat 20-20k, which was not the case when the tutorials here and elsewhere on PC-based measurements were written.


----------



## brett

oca123 said:


> Dude, I've been meaning to call you to see if you needed help to move, but with xmas, etc. I kept procrastinating.
> Glad to see you're in Phoenix. So, is a couple California bucks, big money down there? Cause if it is, you have no excuse for the RTA.
> 
> TBH, depending on the kind of laptop you use, you can probably get away with using a capsule-based microphone, sort of like the MS8. In fact, if your laptop can handle stereo on its mic input, the MS8 mic does work. I've also used the cheap Audyssey microphones and I remember reading that they are very consistent unit to unit.
> All you really need is a quick visual of approximate frequency response at 1/8 oct resolution just to check for major issues like cancellation and room modes..... and impulse response and time of arrival (time alignment) in the time domain. With a cheap microphone the time domain stuff is going to be the same, the frequency response might +-3db but you're tuning by ear mostly.
> No need for an external card, phantom power, etc. especially since most embedded sound chips these days are pretty much flat 20-20k, which was not the case when the tutorials here and elsewhere on PC-based measurements were written.


yeah dude, i got real busy around xmas too, which is why i didn't come around before i moved.

i'll be looking for a solution to the rta thing in the near future, but i really like trying to train my ears; they are getting better. i think i remember gary summers showing me an rta ap on his phone, that might be an easy route provided it's not completely inaccurate.

did you ever get your ar3k's installed? still running the 360?


----------



## iskone

Sounding better. I'm sure I can look it up but does anybody know if RF warranties are transferable? I doubt they are, seems like that is the norm.


----------



## iskone

iskone said:


> Sounding better. I'm sure I can look it up but does anybody know if RF warranties are transferable? I doubt they are, seems like that is the norm.


I looked up the warranty, it's one year for the original owner. So that's $600 authorized dealer or $425 unauthorized.


----------



## killerb87

I got mine for $425 from an authorized dealer.


----------



## iskone

Nice. Mind PM'ing me that info?


----------



## Audioengine A2

I had my 360 installed by RF dealer today. Still too early to give you guys any valid feedback but my first impression is "I like it." It's probably the best investment I've made so far. Before, even with Focal speakers and Amps, the sound was all over the place and very unstable, lots of unwanted frequencies bouncing around everywhere. I think 360 is doing a decent job of processing the signal coming from my cheap factory head unit. Now the sound is much more stable, and no more listening fatigue. It's my first DSP and first active setup, and I don't regret it. Will keep you guys updated.


----------



## iskone

Lol, awesome. Once you go active you'll never go back.


----------



## killerb87

Well, I did time alignment today and it was a breeze. I REALLY like this 360!! Vocals are dead center and the car sounds great! All the problems were in the software and I believe the firmware update helped to. My experience with the 360 changed completely. Once the bugs are worked out you will love it!! Now time to EQ, can't wait!! NEVER USE THE INSTALL DISK FOR LOADING SOFTWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Make sure you get the latest version of the software, it is a must!!!


----------



## bassfromspace

killerb87 said:


> Well, I did time alignment today and it was a breeze. I REALLY like this 360!! Vocals are dead center and the car sounds great! All the problems were in the software and I believe the firmware update helped to. My experience with the 360 changed completely. Once the bugs are worked out you will love it!! Now time to EQ, can't wait!! NEVER USE THE INSTALL DISK FOR LOADING SOFTWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Make sure you get the latest version of the software, it is a must!!!


Great news!


----------



## AudioBob

I am glad that you finally got it working right. I was able to get about 20 minutes tuning time yesterday with the RTA on my IPAD and it helped a great deal. I still have a ways to go, but each time I see improvement. The weather has been bad and I just have not had the time to take advantage of all of the things that this thing can do.

I am not using any time alignment as of yet And I get a very strong center image with good stereo separation. My car has a 5.1 system in it, but I don't know anything about what it is actually doing. I am able to get the 7 snare drum beats on my Autosound 2000 disc to move across the front of the windshield in even increments. The stage drags off of the edge of the dash towards the right door at times, but I think that the T/A can easily fix that.

Take the good advice mentioned above and don't use the software from the installation disc until the current production run is gone and the software on the disc is on the latest version.


----------



## turbo5upra

I have no idea why they don't pull the units out of stock and toss the disk and put a new one in the box... To me they deserve the bs and extra hours spent trouble shooting after the fact- somehow they save coin by doing that? Lol


----------



## turbo5upra

gregerst22 said:


> Well the manual does say to perform software and firmware update.. but who reads those right. lol


But what it doesn't say is to not install the software from the original disk- go to the website and download a specific version that from what I can tell has issues that the older version didn't.


----------



## killerb87

turbo5upra said:


> I have no idea why they don't pull the units out of stock and toss the disk and put a new one in the box... To me they deserve the bs and extra hours spent trouble shooting after the fact- somehow they save coin by doing that? Lol


You said it, they saved coin.


----------



## Audioengine A2

Everytime an artist sings a word with "S" in it, especially "Sh" and "Ch," I get a very nasty harsh screeching sound. Is this considered distortion too? Why is this happening? How do I fix this? Maybe lower the crossover point on the tweeter and kill some of those really high frequencies?

If I lower the treble, I definitely get softer sound, but the music is not lively or cheerful anymore, it becomes really boring and dull. Is there certain frequency that I can kill to solve this problem? Am I suppose to blame my head unit for sending low quality signal to the 360? 


My current setup 

Factory Head Unit playing the CD --> 360 ---> Focal FPS4160 Amp --> Focal 165KR2 Speaker


----------



## subwoofery

Use your 360 to bring down the 7kHz-8kHz range - reduce enough to make "S" sound less harsh. Also work on 10kHz - helps sometimes...

Kelvin


----------



## robertoyoung08

Does anyone know if the 3sixty.3 software runs smoothly on windows 8. 

or is anyone already running it on windows 8? i just bought windows 8 pro, yesterday before it went up in price but im afraid to load it on my computer if the 3sixty.3 software wont work.

i emailed rf back in oct when windows 8 was released but they simply said "we dont know". wondering if any of you are running it like this?


----------



## stereo_luver

robertoyoung08 said:


> Does anyone know if the 3sixty.3 software runs smoothly on windows 8.
> 
> or is anyone already running it on windows 8? i just bought windows 8 pro, yesterday before it went up in price but im afraid to load it on my computer if the 3sixty.3 software wont work.
> 
> i emailed rf back in oct when windows 8 was released but they simply said "we dont know". wondering if any of you are running it like this?


Good luck with Win8. I don't know if the software will run with that OS. You'll find many of your programs and hardware (printers, scanners....) won't be able to use the software sent with the stuff. I run my 360.3 on Win7 and Vista laptops/desktops in XP mode and have had no issues. I did make a call to RF before installing and had a talk with some local users/installers/tuners before moving on this processor.

Chuck


----------



## robertoyoung08

stereo_luver said:


> Good luck with Win8. I don't know if the software will run with that OS. You'll find many of your programs and hardware (printers, scanners....) won't be able to use the software sent with the stuff. I run my 360.3 on Win7 and Vista laptops/desktops in XP mode and have had no issues. I did make a call to RF before installing and had a talk with some local users/installers/tuners before moving on this processor.
> 
> Chuck


thanks for the heads up.

i already run the software on windows 7 as well and it works with no problem. so im just being hesitant about the upgrade. eventually RF should make it compatible since its the newest OS but idk if thats the case already or if not, then when it will be. 

ill try to email rf and report back.


----------



## iskone

I am think that seals it for me, buying a 3sixty.3, no more problems and a great price. 

Going to try and get a little head start on my install this weekend, pull the door panels take some measurements and build the rings for my middle and mid-bass, maybe my amp mount too. Don't wanna do any installing until I get my sound deadening in.


----------



## oca123

i think street price is ~ the same, but the SS had a higher MSRP.


----------



## killerb87

Well I hooked up the bluetooth with only a minor hitch. It would not connect until my phone was closer to the 360. It was a range issue, but I think it will connect easier now that they are synced. I am going to try it now. It sounded pretty decent for bluetooth. My phone has Beats audio, maybe it helps. Make sure the volume on your phone is turned down because that thing was blasting once it connected.


----------



## emperorjj1

nice and you can only do audio via bluetooth no tuning right?


----------



## killerb87

Well it connected fine. That's good news. Yeah, I am just streaming music now.


----------



## EvertonCa

Guys. Let me ask something! I bought my 3Sixty.3 but it isn't here yet (since I live in brazil, it will take a while..). I was playing with the software in demo mode and got me thinking. When the delay is in ms, i have to let the right side untouched and play with the left side right? But, when it is in ft, m or cm, i will have to change both sides right? Thats the distance speaker - ear right?
And the last thing. If it follow tha GREAT tutorial of how to set the center stage changing the gains of the left and right speakers, i did not suppose to use the delays? 
I had a cleansweep before, so i do not have any experience with manual eqs yet!


----------



## Audioengine A2

subwoofery said:


> Use your 360 to bring down the 7kHz-8kHz range - reduce enough to make "S" sound less harsh. Also work on 10kHz - helps sometimes...
> 
> Kelvin



Thank you Kelvin, I've been reading your posts and it really helps me understand car audio better. I will try your recommendation as soon as i get a chance. I think I also agree with you on setting the HP high enough around 100. I think my installer set the HP at 80 or below, it hits really hard and I like it, but it's too boomy and overpowering sometimes. I wanna get rid of all that distortion in the low frequency range. But the priority is, of course, fixing the harshness of the "S" sound. If I can fix that, I will love my system so much


----------



## turbo5upra

towel tossed in... rockford should stick to marketing rather than processors.


----------



## brett

turbo5upra said:


> towel tossed in... rockford should stick to marketing rather than processors.


what happened?


----------



## turbo5upra

brett said:


> what happened?


I've used 4 of them so far- one just listening to... 3 installed and tried tweeking... everyone has had issues. The latest was trouble shooting one at a friends shop. High level in. It would work during level settings... go to the tuning screen and no output. Rockford's senior people could give a crap... 

Just keep shipping them! the bottom line depends on it!


----------



## DAT

I've sold and installed several, only one has had a issue, going to get it fixed this week.

all the others work great


----------



## brett

turbo5upra said:


> I've used 4 of them so far- one just listening to... 3 installed and tried tweeking... everyone has had issues. The latest was trouble shooting one at a friends shop. High level in. It would work during level settings... go to the tuning screen and no output. Rockford's senior people could give a crap...
> 
> Just keep shipping them! the bottom line depends on it!



man, im sorry to hear about that. not to invalidate your concerns, but ive had relatively good luck with mine. i wonder what the issue is because it seems very hit or miss with these units and im starting to think i just got lucky.

i hope you find something else you like man!


----------



## turbo5upra

brett said:


> man, im sorry to hear about that. not to invalidate your concerns, but ive had relatively good luck with mine. i wonder what the issue is because it seems very hit or miss with these units and im starting to think i just got lucky.
> 
> i hope you find something else you like man!


pdsp is working great in my winter beater/daily- toy I'm thinking ps8- working on swallowing the 2k front stage first .... pulled the .3 out of my friends car yesterday for a h800 and he's happy thus far.

I understand not every configuration can be tried before shipment but it takes a special kind of asshat company to try it in a handful of cars and ship it... And for god's sake (or Buddha for that matter) if you find an issue stop shipping the freaking product... getting them out the door only makes you like every other company-


----------



## chevbowtie22

turbo5upra said:


> towel tossed in... rockford should stick to marketing rather than processors.


I'm just about there myself. Called rockford about my inconsistent audio and they stated they have had quite a few issues with the toslink input. They recommended I switch over to analog and give that a try. To be honest that kind of defeats the whole purpose why I chose this processor in the first place.

I've swapped in an Optima battery and seemed to help with a few of the strange issues. I'm sure the old battery that was having a hard time holding a charge over a 3 day period (the battery was about 7 years old) was reaking havok on the electrical system. 

This still doesn't fix the crap-tastic software. Rockford should be ashamed for sending a such glitchy system out. At this point I'm going to see if I can work something out with Crutchfield regarding a return. At this point I'd be happy with just store credit.


----------



## turbo5upra

It really does suck- it has promiss but f them for making us test it for them.


----------



## Audioengine A2

turbo5upra said:


> pdsp is working great in my winter beater/daily- toy I'm thinking ps8- working on swallowing the 2k front stage first .... pulled the .3 out of my friends car yesterday for a h800 and he's happy thus far.
> 
> I understand not every configuration can be tried before shipment but it takes a special kind of asshat company to try it in a handful of cars and ship it... And for god's sake (or Buddha for that matter) if you find an issue stop shipping the freaking product... getting them out the door only makes you like every other company-



Turbo,
I have 360 in my car right now, but I was very interested in H800. I even told my installer that I wanna do the H800 but he didn't want to do the H800 because he does not like their IMPRINT. He said if we do the H800, we cannot bypass IMPRINT and we are stuck with IMPRINT setting, which he does not like. Since I don't have any experience in this, I had to take his recommendation and go with 360, but I still want to learn more about H800. Can you keep us updated with your experience with H800? I've been looking for some comparison of these two processors but not too many people seem to have hands on experience on both. Can anybody share their experience or knowledge of 360 vs H800?


----------



## turbo5upra

H800 we started to tune from scratch- it's a nice processor thus far.


----------



## Mic10is

Audioengine A2 said:


> Turbo,
> I have 360 in my car right now, but I was very interested in H800. I even told my installer that I wanna do the H800 but he didn't want to do the H800 because he does not like their IMPRINT. He said if we do the H800, we cannot bypass IMPRINT and we are stuck with IMPRINT setting, which he does not like. Since I don't have any experience in this, I had to take his recommendation and go with 360, but I still want to learn more about H800. Can you keep us updated with your experience with H800? I've been looking for some comparison of these two processors but not too many people seem to have hands on experience on both. Can anybody share their experience or knowledge of 360 vs H800?


Find a new installer - u don't need to use imprint at all


----------



## quality_sound

^^^exactly. The H800 is a great processor.


----------



## oca123

H800 with RUX is great. Very underrated.


----------



## quality_sound

Yep. If not for the D800 blocking my vents I'd have kept mine. It was great.


----------



## robertoyoung08

turbo5upra said:


> I've used 4 of them so far- one just listening to... 3 installed and tried tweeking... everyone has had issues. The latest was trouble shooting one at a friends shop. High level in. It would work during level settings... go to the tuning screen and no output. Rockford's senior people could give a crap...
> 
> Just keep shipping them! the bottom line depends on it!


sorry to hear that man. really am, i can just imagine the frustration.

i got one off ebay. i got lucky cus it was used and it's worked fine. I had some minor issues at the beginning wtih it not connecting properly with my computer but after updates and going throught heir troubleshooting tips ont he website it has worked fine. 

i havn't updated it in a couple of months so idk if the new updates could screw things up.

good luck man!


----------



## Audioengine A2

spent six hours today trying to reduce sibilance, couldn't do it. played with 360, RTA, crossoverpoint, EQ, different twitters, on axis, off axis...

With High End Aftermarket sound system, is it impossilbe to eliminate sibilance completely? Do I just have to suck it up and enjoy what I have? Or do we have any solutions? My $200 desktop speakers don't have any sibilance issue and sounds great, my $150 headphones don't have any issues and sounds great, how come my car audio sound system has this issue? after all that time, energy, and money....
Am I expecting too much out of car sound system?


----------



## slade1274

Typically, better systems will resolve what is given to them better.... In my experiences, some recordings are beyond help and can't be enjoyed on a system that will reveal how bad the recording is.


----------



## brett

slade1274 said:


> Typically, better systems will resolve what is given to them better.... In my experiences, some recordings are beyond help and can't be enjoyed on a system that will reveal how bad the recording is.



i have found some truth in this as well, but before we make any assumptions, lets ask a couple questions.

what are you using as a test? one cd, one song, multiple?

what frequencies are you addressing? usually its around the 8-10k. here's another thing, if you drop one, but still want some presence from 10k on up, check the Q and make sure it's not too low or too high. 

where are your crossover points?


----------



## subwoofery

Audioengine A2 said:


> spent six hours today trying to reduce sibilance, couldn't do it. played with 360, RTA, crossoverpoint, EQ, different twitters, on axis, off axis...
> 
> With High End Aftermarket sound system, is it impossilbe to eliminate sibilance completely? Do I just have to suck it up and enjoy what I have? Or do we have any solutions? My $200 desktop speakers don't have any sibilance issue and sounds great, my $150 headphones don't have any issues and sounds great, how come my car audio sound system has this issue? after all that time, energy, and money....
> Am I expecting too much out of car sound system?


Did you try what I suggested earlier? What were your results? I know it didn't work (since you're posting about it) but what did it do? 
Where are your drivers located? Are you using active Xover or passive Xover? 

Kelvin


----------



## Audioengine A2

subwoofery said:


> Did you try what I suggested earlier? What were your results? I know it didn't work (since you're posting about it) but what did it do?
> Where are your drivers located? Are you using active Xover or passive Xover?
> 
> Kelvin



Hello Kelvin, 

Thank you for helping me out here. I've tried what you suggested earlier, and I was able to reduce the sibilance quite a bit. I could not get rid of it completely but I did notice an improvement. However, I am the type of listener who likes bright and clear highs, and I just could not tolerate the sacrifice I had to make. I was willing to make some compromise if the sibilnace can be reduced to tolerable level, but I could never find that spot. So, after many hours of cost/benefit analysis, I gave up. 
My mids are in the doors and my tweeters are on the dashboard next to A pillar firing straight up to the wind shield. I even took them out and mounted on the A pillar, tried many different angles. I am using an active crossover with 360, everything on my FPS4160 Amps are turned off.


----------



## Audioengine A2

brett said:


> i have found some truth in this as well, but before we make any assumptions, lets ask a couple questions.
> 
> what are you using as a test? one cd, one song, multiple?
> 
> what frequencies are you addressing? usually its around the 8-10k. here's another thing, if you drop one, but still want some presence from 10k on up, check the Q and make sure it's not too low or too high.
> 
> where are your crossover points?


I am using USB connected ipod, multiple CD's, multiple songs as reference. I am playing with 6~10K, and my tweeters are crossed over at 2k.


----------



## therapture

This will be my first DSP. I am running a simple setup of front doors only (HAT 6.5's in co-ax mode), plus a single 12" sub in the rear. I do not care to run rear door speakers at all, but with the 363 I have the _option_ if I decide to later...

Anyways, I am fairly happy with my setup now, but I want more control. I am technically competent and learn fast, assuming I could get to a decent setup fairly quickly. I am just getting in to SQ though, learning **** tons.

Looked into the Audison Bit Ten...I won't go into detail, but there are a couple of major (possible) issues that scare me away...

I have to use it in my G8 GT with the stock head unit, would it be better to use the 363's volume control, or the HU itself? Same way with the sub gain, use the 363 or the amplifier's own?


----------



## subwoofery

Audioengine A2 said:


> I am using USB connected ipod, multiple CD's, multiple songs as reference. I am playing with 6~10K, and my tweeters are crossed over at 2k.


Easy fix... Up your Xover point to @ least 3kHz - the FS of your Focal tweeter is 1.4kHz so a 2kHz Xover point is way too low for those. What you're experiencing isn't sibilance, it's distortion. 
Then work on your EQ like I suggested

Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery

Audioengine A2 said:


> Hello Kelvin,
> 
> Thank you for helping me out here. I've tried what you suggested earlier, and I was able to reduce the sibilance quite a bit. I could not get rid of it completely but I did notice an improvement. However, I am the type of listener who likes bright and clear highs, and I just could not tolerate the sacrifice I had to make. I was willing to make some compromise if the sibilnace can be reduced to tolerable level, but I could never find that spot. So, after many hours of cost/benefit analysis, I gave up.
> My mids are in the doors and my tweeters are on the dashboard next to A pillar firing straight up to the wind shield. I even took them out and mounted on the A pillar, tried many different angles. I am using an active crossover with 360, everything on my FPS4160 Amps are turned off.


Firing at the windshield doesn't help with sibilance either - that kind of install works great in some cars but doesn't sound good in others... Try to up the Xover on your tweeters first before moving the tweeters to another location. 

Kelvin


----------



## turbo5upra

subwoofery said:


> Easy fix... Up your Xover point to @ least 3kHz - the FS of your Focal tweeter is 1.4kHz so a 2kHz Xover point is way too low for those. What you're experiencing isn't sibilance, it's distortion.
> Then work on your EQ like I suggested
> 
> Kelvin


Second that.


----------



## turbo5upra

therapture said:


> This will be my first DSP. I am running a simple setup of front doors only (HAT 6.5's in co-ax mode), plus a single 12" sub in the rear. I do not care to run rear door speakers at all, but with the 363 I have the _option_ if I decide to later...
> 
> Anyways, I am fairly happy with my setup now, but I want more control. I am technically competent and learn fast, assuming I could get to a decent setup fairly quickly. I am just getting in to SQ though, learning **** tons.
> 
> Looked into the Audison Bit Ten...I won't go into detail, but there are a couple of major (possible) issues that scare me away...
> 
> I have to use it in my G8 GT with the stock head unit, would it be better to use the 363's volume control, or the HU itself? Same way with the sub gain, use the 363 or the amplifier's own?


One thing about the .3 I don't like is the volume knob doesn't mute when turned all the way down. Depending on levels you might have audio playing when you shouldn't.

That being said you need to find out what the outputs of the stock deck look like. If they are flat with road noise compensations and such turned off and can go almost full tilt without clipping I would always say use the factory knob.


----------



## sqnut

Audioengine A2 said:


> spent six hours today trying to reduce sibilance, couldn't do it. played with 360, RTA, crossoverpoint, EQ, different twitters, on axis, off axis...
> 
> With High End Aftermarket sound system, is it impossilbe to eliminate sibilance completely? Do I just have to suck it up and enjoy what I have? Or do we have any solutions? My $200 desktop speakers don't have any sibilance issue and sounds great, my $150 headphones don't have any issues and sounds great, how come my car audio sound system has this issue? after all that time, energy, and money....
> Am I expecting too much out of car sound system?


Are you using the eq? With a processor you should be able to cut out the sibilance. Kelvins already mentioned cut in the 6-8khz range. Another common issue is of vocals sounding nasal and stretched, that's different from sibilance.


----------



## chevbowtie22

Well Crutchfield has got another customer for life! I just got off the phone with them and they are giving me a full refund for the processor even though I purchased it last August. I was hoping for store credit but they offered me a full refund instead. I couldn't believe it. All I can say is good riddance.


----------



## therapture

turbo5upra said:


> One thing about the .3 I don't like is the volume knob doesn't mute when turned all the way down. Depending on levels you might have audio playing when you shouldn't.
> 
> That being said you need to find out what the outputs of the stock deck look like. If they are flat with road noise compensations and such turned off and can go almost full tilt without clipping I would always say use the factory knob.


Cool, I like the idea of using my factory volume knob if it's clean that way, that way I can program the remote knobs for other functions. My HU goes to 60, and currently I can run it up to 45-50 for certain music (i.e., aux input for my wife's ipod and such) and there is no distortion. I typically don't run it more than 36-42 for a good 95% of my music. I have all the stock HU "auto volume by speed" and EQ turned OFF. Someone from my car forum tested the "premium" G8 GT Blaupunkt HU and it tested rather well for an oem unit.

I can't wait to check this thing out, hope I get a good one.


----------



## pyfocal

I got one of these for Christmas but I hadn't hooked it up untill now.The date of manufacture was 11-2012 I believe.I downloaded the newest updated software from the website and fired it up.I didn't restart my computer after installing the software and it hung up.I shut it down and restarted my computer and it worked perfectly.It updated the firmware right away so I obviously had an older version.The processor has also worked great so far.Pretty easy to set up.I made sure to save everytime and shutdown the way Rockford desribed and I have been in and out of the software a few times with no problems.I have powered up and down many times and everything seems to stay correct and works great.My amp gains are all the way down and I have no noise of any kind with the engine on or off.I have all my fine tuning yet to do but so far I really like it.I will update once I get my truck all put back together and do some serious listening or if any problems arise.


----------



## slade1274

My feedback...
Mfg date- 8-6-2012 couldn't get to connect properly to either laptop XP or Win7
Mfg date- 10-4-2012 doesn't like the old computer with XP- but sails fine with Win7


I'm in business! Going to be tuning this week! Still like the feature set for the street price and look forward to continued updates.


----------



## DPGstereo

Just finished a system in my 2013 Ram 2500 using a 3sixty.3. After reading of all the issues in this post, I was hoping that I didn't made a mistake using the 3sixty.3. So far there have been no real issues. I did use the new down loaded software and not the disk that came with the unit. I always open the program before connecting 3sixty.3 to laptop via usb cable. After any adjustments are made I always save file, save to preset then load preset. Then unplug usb from laptop before closing program. I do not use the wired programmable dual function remote that came with the unit. System turned out surprisingly good after time spent tweaking. To get an acceptable noise floor I set the inernal gain on the 3sixty.3 at around 60% and amp gains at 50%.
System: Head unit is factory Ram (10 speaker Alpine). Front- Focal's Utopia Be No. 7 with crossblock powered with McIntosh MCC602 amp. 3" is an angled pod in stock dash location, tweeter is mounted at front of a-pillar, 6.5" mid bass is in stock front door location. After talking with Focal, front are crossed over at 65Hz for full front sound. Summed the front door (6x9) speaker signal and front dash (3") speaker signal to get a full range signal for fronts. Rear- Focal's Utopia Be 165 W-RC with 6.5" in rear door stock location and tweeter flush mounted just above it. Amp for rear is McIntosh MC302. Sub is a JL Audio 10" stealth designed for the Ram crewcab. Took the guess work out. Powered by a JL Audio 600 watt sub amp with remote volume control mounted in center console. 
Im sure, like most of you, I'll keep tweaking the EQ over time. But the initial set has turned out as I had hoped for. Mostly stock look, keeping all stock radio features with an amazing sound. And no noise! And usb cable that shipped with unit was fine.


----------



## therapture

I got my new 363 installed a few hours ago, and have spent the last 3 hours, in two sessions, tuning it. I made some large gains in several areas. 

1. found much improved midbass, in both volume and breadth. had to tune down some peaks in the 80-300 range to make female vocals clean up.

2. sub stage is mating better to the mids now as well, using the remote control sub level (no punch eq added), I can dial in a wide range of output levels for different music, seems flatter across the range in response.

3. the center stage is much much better, and have room for improvement, as I learn to tune better.

4. using this dsp has made my Imagines come alive and I am really digging the output.

My HU max volume before clipping the signal with the test cd was only 22, and I had been using volume up to 32-42 prior for "loud" listening levels. Very surprised at that, but it works. All my amp gains are at minimum as well for now. HU controls are flat on bass and treble.


----------



## therapture

Well I completely redid the entire tune session this morning. Yesterday I did not use my sub in the rear of the car, as "reference" for the TA. So I used the thread here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...gnment-using-only-noise-tracks-your-ears.html

...along with the IASCA cd and the RF 363 cd, to dial in everything. Of course I am not done by far, but I found some mistakes I made, and I improved the center image a fair amount. Also dialed up a passenger setup so I can try and wow my pals. 

Basic rundown, my Imagines are running at xover 90hz w/ a butterworth 24db, sub is at 70hz @12db + the amp xover "wide open" at 150hz w/ 24db, for a final slope of 36db. Steep, but it's working. The bass is upfront and deep, had to fix a couple annoying rattles as well that popped up from my sunglass holder and my third brake light.

I am very impressed so far with my first foray into the active scene. Looks like I'll be learning to tune for a long time.  I can't believe how far I have come in a month since I started my SQ mission, I have spent as much time sound deadening as I have anything else!


----------



## Golden Ear

He's anyone used the 360.3 with a MacBook? If its not compatible with the Mac OS is there a dsp that is. I'm leaning towards either the 360.3 or 6to8. It'll be my 1st active setup


----------



## therapture

I seem to have one issue, when I save a file to the desktop for instance, and then reload it, it does not save the "invert phase" setting. All of the other settings are good, and it's not THAT hard to tick the box when loading a save file, but man, it should not be that way.

Still, minor complaint. I like the unit, alot.


----------



## mooch91

DPGstereo said:


> Just finished a system in my 2013 Ram 2500 using a 3sixty.3. After reading of all the issues in this post, I was hoping that I didn't made a mistake using the 3sixty.3. So far there have been no real issues. I did use the new down loaded software and not the disk that came with the unit. I always open the program before connecting 3sixty.3 to laptop via usb cable. After any adjustments are made I always save file, save to preset then load preset. Then unplug usb from laptop before closing program. I do not use the wired programmable dual function remote that came with the unit.


This unit is very touchy depending on the order of operations. I have a sequence that seems to work for me too: turn on stereo/RF unit, connect USB to laptop, run the RF software, make changes, save presets, save file, shut down RF software, disconnect USB.

If I change up the order, it refuses to connect.

Even had the unit go to flashing red LED today when I tried plugging the USB in to the local port while it was running (heard some static and it went flashing).

So far I'm enjoying this thing!


----------



## slade1274

I haven't had that issue- car on, RF program running- plug in and go


----------



## therapture

My 363 is finicky when I turn the ignition on to start the car. My car has that feature that once you engage the starter, you just let the key go and it continues the start cycle. Well, if I twist fast and release, the 363 never gets initialized and the lights on the remote are off. So I just turn the key to the ON position long enough to allow the 363 to boot itself and the lights on the remote to come on, then start the car and the dsp stays on.

When I tune:

1. turn on radio/dsp
2. wait till laptop is fully booted to the desktop
3. plug in cable to laptop
4. open the gui
5. tune tune tune
6. save file to desktop
7. save to preset
8. turn off gui
9. unplug usb from 363

Once you understand it's limitations, it's very easy to work around.


----------



## therapture

mooch91 said:


> This unit is very touchy depending on the order of operations. I have a sequence that seems to work for me too: turn on stereo/RF unit, connect USB to laptop, run the RF software, make changes, save presets, save file, shut down RF software, disconnect USB.
> 
> If I change up the order, it refuses to connect.
> 
> 
> So far I'm enjoying this thing!



pretty much the same deal here.


----------



## therapture

Turn on comes from a switched wire in the trunk harness that originnaly went to the removed stock amp. It's a tied into the ignition, and I think the voltage drop when cranking immediately is what trips the 363 out. Once it is on, I can cycle between the ON and START positions with no problem, so starting the engine on long tune cycles does not lock me up.


----------



## brett

ive had similar issues, but have been able to work around it so far. the sequence should be...

turn on car
plug in usb
start program
tune, save
unplug usb

however, recently every time i open the program it shows value of '0' in all categories. i then shut the car off and repeat the above process and it comes back normal. not sure what's causing this, but like i said, i've figured it out and worked around it


----------



## therapture

If the world was perfect, so would be the 363. But it's not, but the pro lens are very minor and the sound with it dialed in is wonderful, it's the anchor for my system for sure.

Now when I add some new alpine amps...it's gonna look good too.


----------



## slade1274

The ignition may have more to do with the car than the 360- it all depends on if your vehicle cycles the radio with the change in key position. I've had cars that do and cars that don't....


----------



## EvertonCa

Just installed mine and I'm amazed! I just spend all my afternoon tuning it! Looking good!
I had some serious problems in the beginning because my 363 was conected just like in the manual, the leds was working just like they should and my laptop was giving me a error "unit powered only by USB, entering DEMO mode", and I couldn't do anything... After 3 hours checking everything over and over again, I had the idea to change the compatibility to windows xp (I'm using windows 8) and _voilá!_.

But I can't get my internet signal in the garage, and it shows that my 363 have a firmware update... Can I download that in some place and then upload to it? I couldn't find firmwares in the RF website..


----------



## therapture

My last issue is...the LED's are so damn bright. Fine for daytime but at night...yikes.
I was thinking of covering those babies with a strip or small pieces of limo tint...or maybe just some thinned out paint.


----------



## brett

therapture said:


> My last issue is...the LED's are so damn bright. Fine for daytime but at night...yikes.
> I was thinking of covering those babies with a strip or small pieces of limo tint...or maybe just some thinned out paint.


yes! i agree, those suckers are bright, but i put my controller in the ashtray compartment and just close the lid.


----------



## matt3824

I plan on getting one of these units, but don't currently have one. I want to fiberglass the remote into my dash, but I need to know what size hole for the remote to make. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## slade1274

matt3824 said:


> I plan on getting one of these units, but don't currently have one. I want to fiberglass the remote into my dash, but I need to know what size hole for the remote to make. Can anyone help me out?


Rockford Fosgate® - RFTECH Support

Page 8 of the owners manual.


----------



## matt3824

Thanks


----------



## molsonice

If using Room EQ wizard to help select parametric eq's, does anyone know if there's a specific EQ that we must use for the 3sixty.3 or is the "generic" eq good enough?

Room EQ Wizard Equaliser Selection


----------



## mooch91

molsonice said:


> If using Room EQ wizard to help select parametric eq's, does anyone know if there's a specific EQ that we must use for the 3sixty.3 or is the "generic" eq good enough?
> 
> Room EQ Wizard Equaliser Selection


I'm using generic. REW will suggest Qs of greater than 6 and the 3sixty.3 is limited to a max of 6. Six is already a very narrow bandwith, so I usually ignore REWs suggestions in this case if the gains are small, or I set the 3sixty to 6.


----------



## dwhite832003

mooch91 said:


> I'm using generic. REW will suggest Qs of greater than 6 and the 3sixty.3 is limited to a max of 6. Six is already a very narrow bandwith, so I usually ignore REWs suggestions in this case if the gains are small, or I set the 3sixty to 6.


Hey guys I just finished installing my 3sixty.3... Everything is up & running 
Now for the fun part... TUNING  
What do your guy's equipment setups look like? Sound card? Mic ect? 
I was looking into these 
USB Microphone, Stereo Microphone, Preamplifier, Digital Recorder, Custom Cables and more at Rock Bottom Prices from The Sound Professionals - Great deals on Microphone, Preamplifier, Digital Recorder, Cable and more!

Should be better than anything else as it can average the two mics frequency response! What do you guys think?


----------



## molsonice

I already have an ECM8000 but that headset mic looks sweet! I say if you don't have a mic already give it a shot and let us know results. You could use the MS8 tuning instructions as a go-by because they use a similar mic. BTW, I am using a micmate usb xlr for mic input. By using this method, I dont have to worry about calibrating the input signals on the sound card. You'll need to make sure you get the right version depending on the mic type.

Mooch91: Thanks for the info. Also, I understand the individual max boost settings limit the boost of each individual band. But do you know what the "overall max boost" setting does? I read the description and still dont get what they mean by it.


----------



## Tycho_Brahe

Am considering getting this processor. Just trying to get my ducks in a row. Is it true that the 3sixty3 used to include a microphone but doesn't any longer? I just need to know if I need to also buy a mic. 

What is the cheapest mic that will do a good job? I see the ECM8000 mentioned and it looks reasonable. What would be the proper positioning inside the car? Pointing toward the ceiling? Thanks!


----------



## bassfromspace

Tycho_Brahe said:


> Am considering getting this processor. Just trying to get my ducks in a row. Is it true that the 3sixty3 used to include a microphone but doesn't any longer? I just need to know if I need to also buy a mic.
> 
> What is the cheapest mic that will do a good job? I see the ECM8000 mentioned and it looks reasonable. What would be the proper positioning inside the car? Pointing toward the ceiling? Thanks!


There's no autotune so no mic needed.


----------



## Tycho_Brahe

No wonder I'm so confused. I'm finding some websites selling the product indicating a mic is included and that it does autotune. 

Okay, so if it doesn't include autotune then what I'm gathering is that while you can't autotune and while a mic isn't necessary a mic can still come in handy to help you compensate for the cars environment.


----------



## quality_sound

You'll need more that just a mic. Also a computer and measurement software.


----------



## dwhite832003

Tycho_Brahe said:


> No wonder I'm so confused. I'm finding some websites selling the product indicating a mic is included and that it does autotune.
> 
> Okay, so if it doesn't include autotune then what I'm gathering is that while you can't autotune and while a mic isn't necessary a mic can still come in handy to help you compensate for the cars environment.


The processor will only provide you with a flat frequency response... 
From there it's up to you as far as tuning & overall sound characteristics of your setup! 
I will say the flexibility of the 3sixty.3 is incredible... I just wish there was an android application for a gui/controller! Now that would be ultimate convince!


----------



## therapture

Yes, it does a tune that simply takes the source units input and flattens it, which of course is not tailored to the unique car its installed in. I can say I love the 363, now I am finally learning how to use it properly. Totally worth the $$$.


----------



## EvertonCa

I asked for Rockford Fosgate on facebook about the hability to tune it via Bluetooth and they said "Lots of things are possible, but I'm not at liberty to talk about things that are "in the works". I can only discuss features that have been released."


----------



## xXTX_ChallengerXx

I ran into a small issue today while installing my 360.3. During the tuning the only xover selection I can get audio to come thru my midbass is a low shelf. Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## robertoyoung08

anyone have trouble with this thing not being detected by software once plugged in? 

i've had it running before. but i just isntaled the software on a new computer and now it wont detect the unit for tunning.


----------



## EvertonCa

robertoyoung08 said:


> anyone have trouble with this thing not being detected by software once plugged in?
> 
> i've had it running before. but i just isntaled the software on a new computer and now it wont detect the unit for tunning.


Try to set the software for windows XP compatible..


----------



## robertoyoung08

EvertonCa said:


> Try to set the software for windows XP compatible..


i will try that. thanks for the tip.
ive had it succesfully running on windows 7 pro before. so i dont see the difference it might be a problem with the net framework pack but havnet been able to figure out if thats the problem. (just a tip for anyone else that might be experiencing the same problem)


----------



## EvertonCa

robertoyoung08 said:


> i will try that. thanks for the tip.
> ive had it succesfully running on windows 7 pro before. so i dont see the difference it might be a problem with the net framework pack but havnet been able to figure out if thats the problem. (just a tip for anyone else that might be experiencing the same problem)


I couldn't configure it in the first time.. With windows 8. After a lot of trying I tried that and worked..


----------



## robertoyoung08

EvertonCa said:


> I couldn't configure it in the first time.. With windows 8. After a lot of trying I tried that and worked..


you got the software to work on windows 8 by going in xp virtual mode? 

i didnt know windows 8 had that. one reason i havent upgraded to windows 8 is cus i wasnt sure if i could get this RF software to work in it.


----------



## EvertonCa

robertoyoung08 said:


> you got the software to work on windows 8 by going in xp virtual mode?
> 
> i didnt know windows 8 had that. one reason i havent upgraded to windows 8 is cus i wasnt sure if i could get this RF software to work in it.


----------



## robertoyoung08

EvertonCa said:


>


ooh okay, i see! thats within the 3sixty software. i thought you mean a setting in windows 8. how do you get to those settings in the 3sixty. i dont beilve ive ever seen those settings or been in them before


----------



## EvertonCa

robertoyoung08 said:


> ooh okay, i see! thats within the 3sixty software. i thought you mean a setting in windows 8. how do you get to those settings in the 3sixty. i dont beilve ive ever seen those settings or been in them before


You right click the software shortcut and go for properties.

Then go for compatibility. That will work for any software.


----------



## robertoyoung08

EvertonCa said:


> You right click the software shortcut and go for properties.
> 
> Then go for compatibility. That will work for any software.


thanks for that! i dont belive ive ever done that. and im pretty fluent with comptuers too. but il give that a shot when i get home. im at my school library doing work. just tried it on the computers here and i see what you mean. thanks! i will update this if it works!


----------



## EvertonCa

robertoyoung08 said:


> thanks for that! i dont belive ive ever done that. and im pretty fluent with comptuers too. but il give that a shot when i get home. im at my school library doing work. just tried it on the computers here and i see what you mean. thanks! i will update this if it works!


Well.. It's 1AM here, and I will finish my set tomorrow morning, soo... Bye bye! Let me know if that worked!


----------



## robertoyoung08

EvertonCa said:


> Well.. It's 1AM here, and I will finish my set tomorrow morning, soo... Bye bye! Let me know if that worked!


haha nice. its only 9 here in california.
thanks for the help! i will update tomorrow. thanks again


----------



## bbfoto

I've had intermittent problems with it not liking to be plugged into USB 3.0 ports on a newer Win7 laptop, but no problems when using the USB 2.0 port, so try that if you still have problems even in XP Compatibility Mode.


----------



## therapture

bbfoto said:


> I've had intermittent problems with it not liking to be plugged into USB 3.0 ports on a newer Win7 laptop, but no problems when using the USB 2.0 port, so try that if you still have problems even in XP Compatibility Mode.


I use the exact same port every time, seems to limit the weirdness that occasionally happens.


----------



## cjazzy4

Does the RF 3sixty3 software works well with Win 7 or will I need to get an old laptop with Win XP?


----------



## therapture

cjazzy4 said:


> Does the RF 3sixty3 software works well with Win 7 or will I need to get an old laptop with Win XP?


I am using it on Win7 64bit, no issues at all other than the slightly picky software.


----------



## cjazzy4

therapture said:


> I am using it on Win7 64bit, no issues at all other than the slightly picky software.


In your experience with the RF 3sixty3 software.......What issues have you noticed?


----------



## evangojason

I've had no problem running Windows 7 either. Using the same USB port each time, plugging in USB before starting software, and not unplugging till after software has closed. Following those steps I really don't have any "issues". Also, some 3sixty3's had bad USB cables. So if your having issues connecting check the info on there site to see if you have a faulty one.


----------



## robertoyoung08

EvertonCa said:


> Well.. It's 1AM here, and I will finish my set tomorrow morning, soo... Bye bye! Let me know if that worked!


quick update.

... it didn't work. =(

I get as far as plugging in 3sixty. trying to open software and then it just hangs. the software starts loading up and it just get stuck there saying "checking connection..." 
I got it to go once as far as "checking updates..." but not any further than that. I never left it longer than a min, so maybe I can let it longer next time. but im trying to download some updates and the netfram 3.5 sp1 and see if that works. anyone else have this problem and possible solution?


----------



## EvertonCa

robertoyoung08 said:


> quick update.
> 
> ... it didn't work. =(
> 
> I get as far as plugging in 3sixty. trying to open software and then it just hangs. the software starts loading up and it just get stuck there saying "checking connection..."
> I got it to go once as far as "checking updates..." but not any further than that. I never left it longer than a min, so maybe I can let it longer next time. but im trying to download some updates and the netfram 3.5 sp1 and see if that works. anyone else have this problem and possible solution?


try to reset the 3sixty. That little hole close to the USB port. Hold that until it restarts


----------



## robertoyoung08

EvertonCa said:


> try to reset the 3sixty. That little hole close to the USB port. Hold that until it restarts


Will that reset the settings and eq?


----------



## EvertonCa

robertoyoung08 said:


> Will that reset the settings and eq?


nop. Just a "hard restart"


----------



## robertoyoung08

I will try doing some software troubleshooting and then do reset as last resort


----------



## EvertonCa

robertoyoung08 said:


> I will try doing some software troubleshooting and then do reset as last resort


the reset won't do anything to your settings.. I have used this countless times, when my notebook's battery died in the middle of the preset and the 3sixty froze.. It will just "restart"


----------



## robertoyoung08

EvertonCa said:


> nop. Just a "hard restart"


Hadnt seen this. Will definitely try it

Took a break and went out to eat but will try that next

Thanks for anoter tip


----------



## EvertonCa

robertoyoung08 said:


> Hadnt seen this. Will definitely try it
> 
> Took a break and went out to eat but will try that next
> 
> Thanks for anoter tip


no problem!


----------



## robertoyoung08

EvertonCa said:


> the reset won't do anything to your settings.. I have used this countless times, when my notebook's battery died in the middle of the preset and the 3sixty froze.. It will just "restart"


Awesome good to hear cus since im using a new computer i dont have any of the old settings saved on te hard drive


----------



## EvertonCa

robertoyoung08 said:


> Awesome good to hear cus since im using a new computer i dont have any of the old settings saved on te hard drive


If I'm not wrong, you will be able to save your setting once you connect it to the new computer.


----------



## robertoyoung08

EvertonCa said:


> If I'm not wrong, you will be able to save your setting once you connect it to the new computer.


ok. well now the software loads up but it says it did not detect the 3sixty unit. 
damn it!
reset time


----------



## robertoyoung08

EvertonCa said:


> If I'm not wrong, you will be able to save your setting once you connect it to the new computer.


thanks for the help. I finally got it running. I really don't know how I got it running but I got it to work.

I used my old laptop. installed the 3sixty software and plugged the 3sixty in and it got to working right away on the first try on this laptop.

so I went to my new laptop. uninstalled the software and net framework 4. installed the 3sixty software back on. installed net framework 3.5 sp1. plugged the 3sixty in (ran it in windows 7 capability mode. I was planning on going back and running in xp mode if it didn't work) and this time it worked.

- still had a small problem with the software not wanting to update properly though. after I plugged it in. it told me there was some kind of update so i tried to install it and the unit shut everything off. managed to reset it. tried again and samething happened, except this time it said it was going into "DUF mode" and not to unplug or shut off. I waited and eventually it said "update failed, connection timed out". tried a couple of more times and couldn't get it to work. so i just didn't update. 

-also had some trouble with the 3sixty not properly saving changes. maybe i just haven't played with it in a while. but it was a hassle saving presets, loading them and presetting them to the unit. i kept creating new files and they wouldn't preset to the unit.

never had so many problems with this thing. now i know why I've heard so many complaints.


----------



## papasin

evangojason said:


> I've had no problem running Windows 7 either. Using the same USB port each time, plugging in USB before starting software, and not unplugging till after software has closed. Following those steps I really don't have any "issues". Also, some 3sixty3's had bad USB cables. So if your having issues connecting check the info on there site to see if you have a faulty one.


Same for me. Hearing about the possibility of a bad USB cable, I didn't even bother with theirs and just used one of mine that knew was good. Occasionally, even use it on a Windows VM on a Mac and works flawlessly. Personally, I've seen just as many (if not more) problems with some of the other processors than the RF.


----------



## EvertonCa

robertoyoung08 said:


> thanks for the help. I finally got it running. I really don't know how I got it running but I got it to work.
> 
> I used my old laptop. installed the 3sixty software and plugged the 3sixty in and it got to working right away on the first try on this laptop.
> 
> so I went to my new laptop. uninstalled the software and net framework 4. installed the 3sixty software back on. installed net framework 3.5 sp1. plugged the 3sixty in (ran it in windows 7 capability mode. I was planning on going back and running in xp mode if it didn't work) and this time it worked.
> 
> - still had a small problem with the software not wanting to update properly though. after I plugged it in. it told me there was some kind of update so i tried to install it and the unit shut everything off. managed to reset it. tried again and samething happened, except this time it said it was going into "DUF mode" and not to unplug or shut off. I waited and eventually it said "update failed, connection timed out". tried a couple of more times and couldn't get it to work. so i just didn't update.
> 
> -also had some trouble with the 3sixty not properly saving changes. maybe i just haven't played with it in a while. but it was a hassle saving presets, loading them and presetting them to the unit. i kept creating new files and they wouldn't preset to the unit.
> 
> never had so many problems with this thing. now i know why I've heard so many complaints.


I had the update problem too.. I eventually forgot about it..

I had some hard time to figure it out, but once I learned the small things, I hadn't had any more problems. Can save my presets, equalize, make everything I want and I'm VERY happy with it! It really sounds great to my ears.


----------



## therapture

Same here. Mine has it's quirks. 
But if you do the same procedure, it will work every time.

1. I never activate the software until AFTER I plug the usb into the laptop and the dsp has been powered up.

2. When saving settings, save the file, then shut down the software, then unplug the cable.

3. Never, ever, unplug the cable while the software is active, it can jack the settings you just made or lock the unit up. See #1.

I can't imagine not having a dsp now. It's like having a full socket set instead of just a crescent wrench in your toolbox.


----------



## EvertonCa

therapture said:


> Same here. Mine has it's quirks.
> But if you do the same procedure, it will work every time.
> 
> 1. I never activate the software until AFTER I plug the usb into the laptop and the dsp has been powered up.
> 
> 2. When saving settings, save the file, then shut down the software, then unplug the cable.
> 
> 3. Never, ever, unplug the cable while the software is active, it can jack the settings you just made or lock the unit up. See #1.
> 
> I can't imagine not having a dsp now. It's like having a full socket set instead of just a crescent wrench in your toolbox.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## MikeS_1974

Ok everyone,

I just finished my install about a week ago, my first active setup. Put in the 3sixty.3. Well, I have a nice "hiss" noise floor, that is clearly audible.

I've eliminated all other sources, it's absolutely 100% the 3sixty, and my setup is solid, no questionable wiring, etc, I did not have the noise in the system prior, so it's this unit.....and it's throughout, every output, not just certain ones.

One mistake I may have made, I purchased this item "brand new" from a reputable ebay seller, but it was $400, not the original retail price of $700...I wonder if these are "refurbs" from rockford? it was sealed, etc....or maybe an older manufacture date?

anyone else have any hiss issues, ie the ol' high noise floor?

I'm wondering if I can call rockford for a return, or swap out?


----------



## emperorjj1

did you update to the may 15th software?


----------



## EvertonCa

MikeS_1974 said:


> Ok everyone,
> 
> I just finished my install about a week ago, my first active setup. Put in the 3sixty.3. Well, I have a nice "hiss" noise floor, that is clearly audible.
> 
> I've eliminated all other sources, it's absolutely 100% the 3sixty, and my setup is solid, no questionable wiring, etc, I did not have the noise in the system prior, so it's this unit.....and it's throughout, every output, not just certain ones.
> 
> One mistake I may have made, I purchased this item "brand new" from a reputable ebay seller, but it was $400, not the original retail price of $700...I wonder if these are "refurbs" from rockford? it was sealed, etc....or maybe an older manufacture date?
> 
> anyone else have any hiss issues, ie the ol' high noise floor?
> 
> I'm wondering if I can call rockford for a return, or swap out?


I had this hiss problem. I have literally just solved it! I installed my krx2 crossovers on the tweeters and voilá! The capacitors filter the hiss


----------



## quality_sound

That's not fixing the problem, that's covering it.


----------



## EvertonCa

quality_sound said:


> That's not fixing the problem, that's covering it.


Yes, but the crossover has always 2 functions. Cut the frequency and filter the signal. I don't see how the processor could do that, since this filter is different from tweeters to mid-basses


----------



## MikeS_1974

emperorjj1 said:


> did you update to the may 15th software?


Is there a new update?? I only see 1.2.0, but that is from 11/2012?
Mine is at that version...

I have one more thing to try, which is moving some of the low level outs from
My head unit directly to the amps, just as my final verify that 
There is absolutely nothing from the hu contributing to the noise...

I'm hoping fosgate can help me if all else fails....


----------



## quality_sound

EvertonCa said:


> Yes, but the crossover has always 2 functions. Cut the frequency and filter the signal. I don't see how the processor could do that, since this filter is different from tweeters to mid-basses


No, the passive is not there to filter the signal. It's supposed to be as transparent as possible and filtering absolutely alters the part of the signal you want it to play as transparently as possible.


----------



## quality_sound

MikeS_1974 said:


> Is there a new update?? I only see 1.2.0, but that is from 11/2012?
> Mine is at that version...
> 
> I have one more thing to try, which is moving some of the low level outs from
> My head unit directly to the amps, just as my final verify that
> There is absolutely nothing from the hu contributing to the noise...
> 
> I'm hoping fosgate can help me if all else fails....


I would do that before you even call or email them. Just grab some female to female barrels and bypass the 3Sixty.3 at the unit. Then you're not rerunning any cables and you'll know is a minute or two.


----------



## MikeS_1974

quality_sound said:


> I would do that before you even call or email them. Just grab some female to female barrels and bypass the 3Sixty.3 at the unit. Then you're not rerunning any cables and you'll know is a minute or two.


Yep, exactly what I was going to try. Just finished doing it, clean as ever bypass, and also without any inputs from the HU, 3sixty puts out the hiss....all channels, different amps, etc....

No doubt, it's solely the 3sixty. So now the big question is, will they be willing to help, or am I screwed....


----------



## myhikingboots

MikeS_1974 said:


> Ok everyone,
> 
> I just finished my install about a week ago, my first active setup. Put in the 3sixty.3. Well, I have a nice "hiss" noise floor, that is clearly audible.
> 
> I've eliminated all other sources, it's absolutely 100% the 3sixty, and my setup is solid, no questionable wiring, etc, I did not have the noise in the system prior, so it's this unit.....and it's throughout, every output, not just certain ones.
> 
> One mistake I may have made, I purchased this item "brand new" from a reputable ebay seller, but it was $400, not the original retail price of $700...I wonder if these are "refurbs" from rockford? it was sealed, etc....or maybe an older manufacture date?
> 
> anyone else have any hiss issues, ie the ol' high noise floor?
> 
> I'm wondering if I can call rockford for a return, or swap out?


Send an email to there tech support first. Rockford Fosgate® - RFTECH Support 
There could be a setting that you may have overlooked. I have had mine for a year now and have had zero noise issues. Goodluck!


----------



## myhikingboots

Hey just a thought, but where do you have your amp gains set? The 3sixty puts out a full 8v of power to each channel. That could be up to 4x more than your head unit.


----------



## ecbmxer

MikeS_1974 said:


> Ok everyone,
> 
> I just finished my install about a week ago, my first active setup. Put in the 3sixty.3. Well, I have a nice "hiss" noise floor, that is clearly audible.
> 
> I've eliminated all other sources, it's absolutely 100% the 3sixty, and my setup is solid, no questionable wiring, etc, I did not have the noise in the system prior, so it's this unit.....and it's throughout, every output, not just certain ones.
> 
> One mistake I may have made, I purchased this item "brand new" from a reputable ebay seller, but it was $400, not the original retail price of $700...I wonder if these are "refurbs" from rockford? it was sealed, etc....or maybe an older manufacture date?
> 
> anyone else have any hiss issues, ie the ol' high noise floor?
> 
> I'm wondering if I can call rockford for a return, or swap out?


Oh man, I hope you get this resolved. I was considering buying on of those ebay units. I agree with checking the amp gains. I would guess you would have to run them considerably lower than previous, unless your source had 8V outputs as well.


----------



## MikeS_1974

myhikingboots said:


> Hey just a thought, but where do you have your amp gains set? The 3sixty puts out a full 8v of power to each channel. That could be up to 4x more than your head unit.


Yep, I went through all that too, my amp gains are currently at about 1/4 from Min....and my Gains in the 360 are currently at 50% (ie -20db)....

but makes no difference....it's as soon as the 3sixty turns on, and the amps are turned on...the nice and very audible hiss floor begins...it's nice and steady, very solid. 

Now the "mute" function from the 360 GUI does actually stop the noise, so not sure how exactly they did their mute, but if the mute is done within the DSP itself, then the noise is from within the DSP, rather than the final output driver stages of the circuit..

FYI, my setup is as follows: 

2008 Acura TL

front tweets: Morel Supremo Piccolo
Front doors: Dynaudio Esotar 650s

Rear 6.5s: Boston Acoustic Pro SE (2-way coaxs)
Rear Sub: 8" sub in box (I'm more of a high range fan, so I don't need a ton of bass!)

Amps: 
Front: Mosconi 120.4 (2 channels for tweets, 2 for 650s)
Rear: JLAudio 600/4 (2 channels for rear 6.5s, other 2 channels bridged for sub)

(yes, these TLs ARE DIFFERENTIAL/BALANCED outs from the HUs, but they work fine/noise free when hooked up to amps or devices that take diff/balanced inputs, as the 3sixty does, as well as the JLAudio amps (I had JL up front and rear before I bought the 3sixty, so now I can do either way for the 3sixty out)

But the HU outs are not part of the problem, it's the 3sixty itself....

FYI....I just checked crutchfield, I see their price is now down to $599! So maybe this will sway anyone that was looking at Ebay, it may be worth the extra $200 to buy from Crutch, as they are an official "dealer" with Rockford, and they will fully support you!


----------



## myhikingboots

myhikingboots said:


> Hey just a thought, but where do you have your amp gains set? The 3sixty puts out a full 8v of power to each channel. That could be up to 4x more than your head unit.


There is also the balanced/unbalanced setting on the 3sixty. The manual is vague on this setting, but I would try switching it to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## MikeS_1974

myhikingboots said:


> There is also the balanced/unbalanced setting on the 3sixty. The manual is vague on this setting, but I would try switching it to see if it makes a difference.


Yep, did that today as well, zero difference....exact same high noise floor, regardless of output setting....it's definitely internal, well before the driver output stage of the 3sixty circuit..

i'm just wondering if there were any major hardware revisions to this product when it first came out, and this particular one (or maybe many of those on ebay), were "older" inventory, and older revs of the board in the 3sixty?


----------



## emperorjj1

MikeS_1974 said:


> Is there a new update?? I only see 1.2.0, but that is from 11/2012?
> Mine is at that version...
> 
> I have one more thing to try, which is moving some of the low level outs from
> My head unit directly to the amps, just as my final verify that
> There is absolutely nothing from the hu contributing to the noise...
> 
> I'm hoping fosgate can help me if all else fails....


damn i guess they took it down?? on the may edition of the newsletter "rockford fosgate volume" it stated they had new .3 software. i honestly dont remember what it was number wise but when i clicked the link i vaguely remember seeing a "new" update. 

my bad sorry:blush:


----------



## quality_sound

If you mute the 3Sixty.3 and the noise stops, it's the processor, period. I wouldn't even try anything else.


----------



## DPGstereo

Yes I do. Installed in 2012 Ram 2500 with nav. radio. McIntosh MCC602 (autoformers, 300 x 2 at all ohms, weights 60lbs.+, distortion .005), carpet pulled for maximum cable isolation, Focal No.7 3-ways in front. Getting signal from speaker level leads. Have a hiss with or without engine running. Only solution was lower the output to around 60% from the 3.sixty.3 and lower gains on McIntosh amplifiers. Did try different grounding options, internally, with 3.sixty.3, no better resolve. 
Last vehicle I had the same amps with a Pioneer GPS head unit. Line out of course. No noise at all, any time, with amp gains at 90%.

*Anyone figures this out please let me know*. I used the huge Focal external crossover.

Years back we tried to connect factory head unit with McIntosh amps. after talking to Germany, luckily a guy that designed systems for BMW. The told us how the chip works the took signal from low level to high level. We ended up with a ticking noise at low volume. Tried and tried but could not correct. in the end, pulled out the factory head unit and replaced with a McIntosh. quite as a mouse..


----------



## brett

i, too, hope you get this resolved. like somebody else mentioned, i've owned mine now for quite some time and have minimal issues.

quick note, you mentioned that you have your amp gains down but didnt mention anything about the level matching part of the setup. make sure you check the output voltage and compare that to what the amp can handle. i say this because like others have said, it puts out 8v and my amp could only do something like 5 v all the way down. this actually fried one of my amps (which was replaced). i then converted to hi-level (speaker) input which allowed me to lower the voltage that my amps saw. no problems whatsoever now. i didn't have a 'hiss' involved at all, though. worth a look


fwiw, i thoroughly enjoy my 360.3 and it has allowed me to do so much and yet reveal that i still have more to learn/tune; it's been fun


----------



## MikeS_1974

quality_sound said:


> If you mute the 3Sixty.3 and the noise stops, it's the processor, period. I wouldn't even try anything else.


Yep, I agree 100%. I think this is an important point here, for everyone following. The 3sixty "mute" function from within the GUI, completely silences the noise.

I'm going to play much more from within the GUI tonight, and see if I can focus the problem any further...I haven't done a complete reset of the settings, to see if anything in that area helps...

FYI, both of my amps (JLAudio and Mosconi) accept Hi/Lo level inputs, so they can handle 16V and lower....if it was an interfacing problem, you would expect to have the noise as soon as the 3sixty powers up and drives the amp, regardless of the internal "mute" function....

but this is what I am going to try and get into more details with Fosgate on....how exactly are they doing the "mute", and does that help pinpoint an actual hardware problem with this unit, or something else?


----------



## MikeS_1974

Hmmm....

Brett, you do make a good point....thinking about this a bit more....both my amps are still set at the "low voltage" input setting....

looking at the JL audio spec for the HD600/4, Low setting is for the range 200mv/2V....High setting is for the range 800mv/8V...

Same type of range setting for the Mosconi..

I still wonder if that "mute" function actually shuts off the output drivers in the 360....so in essence, the "noise" starts as soon as those drivers turn on.....

I should verify this....I will try this at lunch break....need to rule out all the simple problems..


----------



## ecbmxer

What about picking up electronic interference from something? Maybe check it out of car as a final check. Those cars have all sorts of electronics. Maybe the 360 is particularly sensitive to interference.


----------



## MikeS_1974

Ok,

So I set my amps to all high-voltage inputs...for the JL HD600/4, that's a 0v-8V range, whereas the Mosconi, I believe it's a 0v-16v range (can't remember exactly, don't have the spec in front of me)

So that almost completely eliminated the high noise floor, aka hiss.....but of course, there is hardly any amplification as the sensitivity is much lower, etc...

I have to wait until later to get home, and get the 3sixty GUI reconnected, and push those gains back from -20db to 0. I'm curious to see if it really was/is an interfacing problem, or if all I really have done so far is just suppressed the hiss floor a bit, and it will be right back once I push the levels back up, and tweak the amp gains..

That should pretty much prove it out...if it truly was just an interfacing/voltage level mismatch between 3sixty and the amps, then pushing the internal 3sixty gains back up, along with the amp gains, should not bring the high-hiss back..

if it comes back, then I think I'm satisfied it's the 3sixty 'creating' the noise, not anything else..


----------



## Bayboy

8 volts is quite a bit.... I would actually keep it down to about a real 4-5 volts. Sounds low, but keep in mind that while most head units claim 4 volts, they actually don't put out that voltage until cranked at the highest level and some even cranked with the eq boosted some to attain it.

With that, a "real" 4-5 volts from a processor and/or line driver is quite strong! I ran a DQX feeding some US Acoustics for some time and while the DQX claimed an capable output of 7.5 volts & US Acoustics claimed a 8 volt max input (gain all the way down) there was no way I could feed the amps the max signal. It was just too strong. I think the amp gains were just about down as much as could go. I had the output levels on the DQX dialed back a bit, but the meters on the DQX never reached past 4-5 volts that I can remember. Definitely zero noise floor issues.

Ran the amps to a Pioneer head unit claiming 4 volt output on the rca and totally different story. Had to run the gains up about at least 1/3- 1/2 of the way.


----------



## MikeS_1974

Well,

it seems as if moving the gains of the 3sixty, in combo with adjusting the amp input ranges, is just "moving" the floor as I suspected...regardless, it's still there.....whether I'm driving 4v out from the 3sixty, and having the amps more sensitive, or the other way around...

I have the case opened with Rockford, I will try to talk with them tomorrow...

but this weekend I'm going to pull out the O'scope, and try to get some good shots of an output wave, prob. from one of the 3sixty calibration audio tracks, and show that compared with what noise I see on the signal..


----------



## slade1274

I have to keep my Mosconi One amps at minimum gain- they combine with the output voltage to produce my noise floor. Turned the gains down and I'm silent- plenty of volume.


----------



## MikeS_1974

slade1274 said:


> I have to keep my Mosconi One amps at minimum gain- they combine with the output voltage to produce my noise floor. Turned the gains down and I'm silent- plenty of volume.


Well, I'm just about out of ideas....didn't get time with Fosgate, yet...

I tried everything over the weekend, even swapping out the Mosconi for my JL XD400/4....no difference, hiss floor is still there....dropping the gains on the amps, and adjusting with the 3sixty gains, just reduces it, etc...but it's always there...

I checked on the scope, but couldn't see much....with an "all bits on" track, the noise clearly amplifies with the volume...

I'm considering trying a PS8..or maybe just calling it and living with the noise, but it clearly sucks....it's so audible in the music, especially with Morel Piccolo tweets, which I want to be much clearer, not drowned out with pink noise!


----------



## MikeS_1974

BTW, 

anyone know any more information on Fosgate, and whether they found any more programmers for this thing, or are we still in the dark? it surely does have great potential, they could do quite a bit with the Bluetooth down the road, if they can find support?

but if not, just another half-done product, that will end up in the bone pile...


----------



## emperorjj1

are your rca's twisted pair or coaxal? try a set of the opposite of what you have and see if any noise difference


----------



## dwhite832003

Mikes I had the same problem soon as I got up & running! I'm thinking mine was on the software side as it just wasn't there the next day not really sure what caused it or what I did to fix the issue but the problem your having is the exact one I had! Sorry I couldn't be of more help to you! I know I had to hard reset it with the help of the fosgate techs!


----------



## FergusAudi

MikeS, looking forward to seeing if you get a resolution. I am having the same issue. I also think it's the DSP. I am going to run a digital signal to the toslink input and see if that makes a difference. 

I've swapped out my old reliable Symmetry epx2 for this and now I'm wondering if I made a mistake..

BTW, if you think it's audible with your Piccolos, you should here it with my HLCDs. It's like the librarian on a constant SSSHH rage.


----------



## FergusAudi

So I tried a reset then re-ran the set-up process, but using the digital input as the reference. Started out silent, then once the DSP began to calibrate all channel levels, WHAM, a snake appears in my cabin. That said, the hiss is center focused and way out on the dash. 

I am going to send this back and see what happens with another one. It's worth a shot. I was tweaking with it for a couple of hours, trying hard to ignore the high floor, the soundstage had really opened up and smoothed out. At least I can save the settings and reload them when the new one arrives. If the new one sucks like this one, I'm just going back to my EPX2 and wait for the DEQ.8 reviews to come in or just save and grab a Rane RPM88 and call it a day.


----------



## therapture

I bet you get a good one this time....

It's my first DSP and I am loving it...


----------



## Bayboy

I haven't gotten around to installing the unit yet as I just attained another vehicle and am determining which one it will go in. However, I'm still staying tuned to this thread to see how things turn out. In the meantime has anyone tried this to see if it applies?


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ockford-fosgate-3sixty-2-noise-floor-fix.html


----------



## pyfocal

I'm using RCA input from an 80PRS and my amp gains are almost all the way down. It's dead quiet.


----------



## emperorjj1

what RCA's are you using?


----------



## Bayboy

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought most of the hiss problems stemmed from integration of stock headunits and high level inputs on the 3sixty.3. No?


----------



## pyfocal

All Stinger Helix. They are my favorites. Can't speak to the high level inputs. Haven't used them.


----------



## therapture

Bayboy said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought most of the hiss problems stemmed from integration of stock headunits and high level inputs on the 3sixty.3. No?


I use the high level inputs...no hiss.


----------



## AudioBob

I use the high level inputs on mine and absolutely zero noise. In fact, this may be the quietest system that I have ever had without an ounce of thermal noise.


----------



## Bayboy

Hmmm... ok maybe it's not that... perhaps just random???


----------



## Darkrider

I hate that I even found this thread. I have had my 360.3 running in my car for around 8 months and I've had the hiss the entire time. Funny thing is that I only really hear it from my rear channels, which happens to be my only Class A/B amp (T400-4). I thought it was just a characteristic of the amp topology, but now you guys are making me second guess it. I don't hear the hiss on my fronts (T800-4AD) and I would think it would be more apparent on the Focal tweets.

I would also like to point out that the 360.3 is an amazing unit. I don't know how many people have truly delved deep into the tuning abilities of this DSP, but the EQ bands are 100% adjustable - so you can have 31 bands from 20hz to 20khz, or 31 bands from 20hz to 51hz, or whatever you want. It's pretty amazing.


----------



## mooch91

Low level inputs on mine and absolutely zero noise.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## lizardking

Well....I installed my 3sixty.3 only to find out it had noise issues. Unplug the RCA's output and noise gone. Put the Audison BitOne in its place and noise free...not even a hint of static or hiss. The RF unit would also have these weird sounds...clicking...buzzing...humming..all from the unit through the speakers. Freaking weird is all I know.


----------



## mooch91

Anyone else get the software and firmware updates for their 3sixty.3?

Software updated fine on mine, but the firmware is giving me trouble. It timed out going in to "DFU mode". I'll try again tomorrow.

Wondering what this fixes. I did some reading on the RF website and could only find the release notes for the software update. Seemed to be some minor issues fixed, as opposed to significant changes to the glitches in the UI.

Also noted that it was updated for a new rev of the hardware. Anyone aware if RF did something significant to the hardware lately?


----------



## strakele

Just noticed the update.

Doesn't say what the new firmware does but the release notes say:

V1.3.3 7/18/2013

Resolved Issues:
- Fixed issue that was causing auto-gain meters to freeze
- Fixed issue where x86 VC++ redistributable was not installing on 64-bit machines
- Fixed subwoofer invert issue in optical mode
- Fixed low battery false failure reported on some vehicles
- Fixed multiple remote initializations on turn-on
- Fixed turn-off pop for some Chrysler head units
- Fixed issue where center channel volume was affected by mono sub remote volume
- Fixed issue that was causing UI to freeze when reading settings

New Features:
- Added support for firmware v1.3.8.4
- Added support for Rev06 hardware


Will update the firmware tomorrow and see if I notice anything. Regardless of lack of big changes, I'm happy to see that they have released something - hopefully they have a new programmer who's got things mostly figured out now.

Apparently they're on the 6th revision of hardware. Anyone know how to tell what revision yours is?


----------



## emperorjj1

wheres the like button


----------



## mooch91

strakele said:


> Just noticed the update.
> 
> Doesn't say what the new firmware does but the release notes say:
> 
> V1.3.3 7/18/2013
> 
> Resolved Issues:
> - Fixed issue that was causing auto-gain meters to freeze
> - Fixed issue where x86 VC++ redistributable was not installing on 64-bit machines
> - Fixed subwoofer invert issue in optical mode
> - Fixed low battery false failure reported on some vehicles
> - Fixed multiple remote initializations on turn-on
> - Fixed turn-off pop for some Chrysler head units
> - Fixed issue where center channel volume was affected by mono sub remote volume
> - Fixed issue that was causing UI to freeze when reading settings
> 
> New Features:
> - Added support for firmware v1.3.8.4
> - Added support for Rev06 hardware
> 
> 
> Will update the firmware tomorrow and see if I notice anything. Regardless of lack of big changes, I'm happy to see that they have released something - hopefully they have a new programmer who's got things mostly figured out now.
> 
> Apparently they're on the 6th revision of hardware. Anyone know how to tell what revision yours is?


I still can't get my firmware updated, will need to call RF I guess...


----------



## mooch91

strakele said:


> Just noticed the update.
> 
> Doesn't say what the new firmware does but the release notes say:
> 
> V1.3.3 7/18/2013
> 
> Resolved Issues:
> - Fixed issue that was causing auto-gain meters to freeze
> - Fixed issue where x86 VC++ redistributable was not installing on 64-bit machines
> - Fixed subwoofer invert issue in optical mode
> - Fixed low battery false failure reported on some vehicles
> - Fixed multiple remote initializations on turn-on
> - Fixed turn-off pop for some Chrysler head units
> - Fixed issue where center channel volume was affected by mono sub remote volume
> - Fixed issue that was causing UI to freeze when reading settings
> 
> New Features:
> - Added support for firmware v1.3.8.4
> - Added support for Rev06 hardware
> 
> 
> Will update the firmware tomorrow and see if I notice anything. Regardless of lack of big changes, I'm happy to see that they have released something - hopefully they have a new programmer who's got things mostly figured out now.
> 
> Apparently they're on the 6th revision of hardware. Anyone know how to tell what revision yours is?


Some of the things I wish they would fix:

Quirkly startup issues where you must have everything align perfectly in order to get the software to recognize the 3sixty.
Issue where data entry is interrupted when the mouse/pointer is moved while entering a frequency, gain, or Q value in the text entry boxes.
Issue where muted channels unmute once the software is closed.

Some other wish list features I hope they'll add eventually:

Independent level adjustments per preset (at least for subwoofer level, I find that when you adjust the sub level on one preset they all adjust).
Tabular entry of filter parameters (like an Excel spreadsheet), including sort functionality - to help enter a series of filters (like from REW) faster and to keep better control of the changes I've made.
Ability to EQ channels independently and also EQ them together, without affecting the other (i.e., apply an EQ filter on the left channel, then one on left+right combined without affecting the one already applied on the left).
Link time alignment/invert on multiple sub channels, like level and crossover (I have two stereo sub outputs from the 3sixty that sum to a mono input at the amp and it requires multiple steps to keep them matched which I often forget to do).
Ability to tune with my Android phone/tablet.


----------



## MikeS_1974

FergusAudi said:


> MikeS, looking forward to seeing if you get a resolution. I am having the same issue. I also think it's the DSP. I am going to run a digital signal to the toslink input and see if that makes a difference.
> 
> I've swapped out my old reliable Symmetry epx2 for this and now I'm wondering if I made a mistake..
> 
> BTW, if you think it's audible with your Piccolos, you should here it with my HLCDs. It's like the librarian on a constant SSSHH rage.



Hi All,

sorry it took me so long to get back, been away on vacation!! I never did find a resolution to this hiss, I got fed up from getting nowhere, and I had heard such great things about the PS8, I ended up buying a used one from a user on here....and it rocks!!!

I absolutely love it, it's such a small footprint, especially with the top-most decorative cover removed, and it's not that the 360.3 isn't small either, but this is even better! Gave me so much more room in the area above the kick-panel in my TL....

But again, even with the PS8, there is NOT 100% silence, there is still a low-hiss/noise floor, but as I said a while back, I do like to push the EQs up a bit in the high ranges, as I am a high-range listener, I love to enhance the highs quite a bit...

but the hiss with the 360.3 was insane, it drove me nuts....only way I could minimize it was by completely cutting the gains in the system to a level where I had almost no amplification left...

So...I too am VERY VERY curious about any hardware revisions Fosgate may have done since the first version of the 360.3? I was wondering about this right after I bought the unit....

I have not yet removed the cover, but I may just to see if I can get a board rev off the PCB...that may shine some light on when my unit was manufactured.....

So hopefully one of the others in this thread will be able to test with the latest firmware, and report if anything changed? (as my unit is already removed, and sitting on my shelf...since I'm running the PS8 now!)


----------



## EvertonCa

So... I upgraded my 3sixty and the noise was still there... Bought an Alpine pxa-h800 and installed today. Dead silence! Shame on you rf!


----------



## strakele

Now that it seems RF has someone working on the software, I think we should compile a list of what needs to be addressed, and have everyone who owns one of these send it to them (maybe with a few tweaks based on your own experience) and see if we can get them to make it better. Let's keep it reasonable.

Added on from mooch's post

Issues that need to be fixed:


Subwoofer level can't be saved differently for each preset
Muted channels unmute once the software is closed
If one channel of a pair is muted, it will unmute when crossover setting is changed (if linked)
Phase inversion setting can't be saved differently for each preset

Requested features:


Ability to EQ channels independently and also EQ them together, without affecting the other (i.e., apply an EQ filter on the left channel, then one on left+right combined without affecting the one already applied on the left).
Ability to select different crossover slopes for each half of a bandpass filter
When using arrow keys, increase/decrease time alignment by minimum possible value (which I assume is .02ms) rather than a default of .1ms
Link time alignment/invert on multiple sub channels, like level and crossover 
Ability to tune with my Android phone/tablet.
Max parametric "Q" something higher than 6. Preferably 10 or more.
Tabular entry of filter parameters (like an Excel spreadsheet), including sort functionality - to help enter a series of filters (like from REW) faster and to keep better control of the changes I've made.


These are issues that I don't have/can't reproduce:

Quirky start-up issues where you must have everything align perfectly in order to get the software to recognize the 3sixty.
Issue where data entry is interrupted when the mouse/pointer is moved while entering a frequency, gain, or Q value in the text entry boxes.

Does anyone else have an issue where sometimes, when you load a previously saved file (not a different preset, but a whole new file), you'll get a pop at the very end? It'll say loading preset 5 and then shoot a pop through the system.


----------



## emperorjj1

MikeS_1974 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> sorry it took me so long to get back, been away on vacation!! I never did find a resolution to this hiss, I got fed up from getting nowhere, and I had heard such great things about the PS8, I ended up buying a used one from a user on here....and it rocks!!!
> 
> I absolutely love it, it's such a small footprint, especially with the top-most decorative cover removed, and it's not that the 360.3 isn't small either, but this is even better! Gave me so much more room in the area above the kick-panel in my TL....
> 
> But again, even with the PS8, there is NOT 100% silence, there is still a low-hiss/noise floor, but as I said a while back, I do like to push the EQs up a bit in the high ranges, as I am a high-range listener, I love to enhance the highs quite a bit...
> 
> but the hiss with the 360.3 was insane, it drove me nuts....only way I could minimize it was by completely cutting the gains in the system to a level where I had almost no amplification left...
> 
> So...I too am VERY VERY curious about any hardware revisions Fosgate may have done since the first version of the 360.3? I was wondering about this right after I bought the unit....
> 
> I have not yet removed the cover, but I may just to see if I can get a board rev off the PCB...that may shine some light on when my unit was manufactured.....
> 
> So hopefully one of the others in this thread will be able to test with the latest firmware, and report if anything changed? (as my unit is already removed, and sitting on my shelf...since I'm running the PS8 now!)


does it not have a date on the box?


----------



## ricren

HI,

I've been using a 3.sixty.3 since a couple of months ago and I just upgraded to the new firmware and the latest UI software,all without problems.

Before this update it was impossible to use the Subwoofer phase button. Pressing the button would immediately crash the processor. Now it works.

Regarding the noise issue that some users are reporting, my unit is dead quiet. I'm using a tablet going to the optical input for music chores and a Hu connected to the aux input (for radio content).

Some problems remain, but I think they are minor. The main problem that I'm facing is that sometimes using the UI the phase or the mute states are not refreshed when changing a preset by the remote emulator.


----------



## seanblee

MikeS_1974 said:


> So...I too am VERY VERY curious about any hardware revisions Fosgate may have done since the first version of the 360.3? I was wondering about this right after I bought the unit....
> 
> I have not yet removed the cover, but I may just to see if I can get a board rev off the PCB...that may shine some light on when my unit was manufactured.....


In the 3Sixty software, if you click the RF menu then About, it'll tell you the hardware revision. Mine's Rev05 with a manufacturing date of 1st Feb 2013.


----------



## strakele

I sent the following message to RF tech support via their website: Rockford Fosgate® - RFTECH Support 



> As a member of a car audio enthusiast forum, I'm providing a list of issues and feature requests from myself and many others that would further improve this processor for dozens if not hundreds of customers on this forum who use it in a sound quality application.
> 
> Issues that need to be fixed:
> 
> - Subwoofer level acts like it can't be saved differently for each preset (i.e. if I want to have one preset with sub level at -3dB and one at -5dB, the software acts like it won't do it - it will save whatever I most recently set it to for all presets. The only way to get it to save differently is completely exit out of the software, disconnect, change preset from the controller, then reconnect and edit the next preset, without switching to a different one once the software is running)
> - Muted channels unmute once the software is closed (users should have the option of saving a preset with the center channel, for example, muted, and another with it on. This mute setting should stay set through on/off cycles and disconnecting/reconnecting to the software.
> - If one channel of a pair is muted, it will unmute when crossover setting is changed (if linked)
> - Phase inversion setting can't be saved differently for each preset (users should be able to have one preset with the sub phase inverted, and another set to normal. Sub phase is an example, it should work for any speaker)
> 
> 
> Requested features:
> 
> - Ability to EQ channels independently and also EQ them together, without affecting the other (i.e., apply an EQ adjustment on the left channel, then one on left+right combined without affecting the one already applied on the left. Linking channel pairs shouldn't copy the EQ)
> - Ability to select different crossover slopes for each half of a bandpass filter (12dB for the low pass and 24dB for the high pass portion, for example)
> - When using arrow keys, increase/decrease time alignment by minimum possible value (which I assume is .02ms) rather than a default of .1ms
> - Link time alignment/invert on multiple sub channels, like level and crossover (for when users are using multiple processor channels to run multiple mono subs which should have all settings matching)
> - Ability to tune with an Android phone/tablet.
> - Max parametric "Q" something higher than 6. Preferably 10 or more.
> - Odd order crossover slopes (i.e. 6dB, 18dB, 30dB, etc)
> 
> 
> Fixing the noted issues and adding even some of these requested features will make this already very capable processor even better, and begin to exceed the capabilities of much more expensive processors, especially when value per dollar is factored in. We will understand if certain features aren't possible simply due to the limits of the DSP chip, but most of the issues should be able to be resolved on the software side.
> 
> Thanks for your attention.


I highly recommend everyone sending something similar. If they get enough requests for the same stuff, hopefully that will make it to the top of the priority list.


----------



## seanblee

Has anyone had a 'red ring of death' with their 3sixty.3? I upgraded mine to the latest firmware last night and, since then, when it powers up I get a second or so of white flashing then solid red. I've tried a factory reset through the software and it hasn't helped, so I'm waiting on hearing back from Rockford Fosgate on whether there's anything else I can try...


----------



## strakele

Tried the reset button on the unit itself? It's next to the Bluetooth port.


----------



## seanblee

strakele said:


> Tried the reset button on the unit itself? It's next to the Bluetooth port.


Yep, sadly it made no difference


----------



## strakele

Happens whether or not USB is connected?


----------



## seanblee

strakele said:


> Happens whether or not USB is connected?


Happens without USB connected. If I connect the USB, it goes blue and the software seems quite happy to talk to the DSP. However, I noticed that if I go into Configuration, when I get to the input level settings, the bars don't move - it's like the analog inputs aren't working. Same happens on all of them.


----------



## strakele

Weird. Will it play music when connected?

Maybe try uninstalling the software, and reinstalling the old version? See if it will roll back the firmware when connected?


----------



## seanblee

strakele said:


> Weird. Will it play music when connected?


No, the audio side is completely dead, which makes it a bit useless 



strakele said:


> Maybe try uninstalling the software, and reinstalling the old version? See if it will roll back the firmware when connected?


I tried installing the old version again and forcing it to downgrade. This seemed to work, but didn't fix the problem. I then re-upgraded and it's still broken. I guess it could be coincidental and something else happens to have died at the same time, but that would be a bit odd...


----------



## strakele

Hmm, not sure what else to say then. I hope RF takes care of you.


----------



## bugmark

change your usb cable just like what happen to me , and now it works fine but i have a little problem anyone of you guys experience this when im trying to save my preset eq from 1 to 4 and when i push the button for the eq preset it will just stay on 1 or first led light ??? nid help here


----------



## beaster24

Anyone having the problem of upgrading their firmware? Mine won't let me update the firmware, but it is working perfectly without upgrading the firmware without an audible hiss.


----------



## .69077

Just ordered a 360.3 from Crutchfield. 

Where are you all making the power connection? A wire straight from the battery or off the radio harness? 

Ground it to the same spot as the amps?


----------



## Brute71

I run the power and gnd from the distros that feed my amps


----------



## .69077

Im only using a single JL HD900/5 so no distro block. Guess that might be easier than running another small line from the battery


----------



## seanblee

strakele said:


> Hmm, not sure what else to say then. I hope RF takes care of you.


Got a new unit from RF and installed it so I'm back up and running again  Still need to tweak the gains to sort out my noise floor as I've got some low-level white noise/hiss on the auto-adjusted gain setting, but I'm hoping that'll be easy to rectify.


----------



## Rick B

whats a good price to pay for a 3sixty.3?


----------



## Beckerson1

Rick B said:


> whats a good price to pay for a 3sixty.3?


374 on ebay

Rockford Fosgate 3SIXTY 3 Interactive Signal Processor with 8CH Inputs Outputs | eBay


----------



## Beckerson1

seanblee said:


> Got a new unit from RF and installed it so I'm back up and running again  Still need to tweak the gains to sort out my noise floor as I've got some low-level white noise/hiss on the auto-adjusted gain setting, but I'm hoping that'll be easy to rectify.


I have the same issue. Only comes out of my passenger tweeter though. Think more of mine is that run of wire.


----------



## dgage

Can anyone speak to the inputs or Bluetooth audio? Essentially I'm looking to keep my stock head unit and use an iPod Touch or other device to play music directly into a processor via a hard connection or Bluetooth. Can anyone speak to the 3sixty.3's capabilities in this regard? Or is there another thread that talks about the 3sixty.3's capabilities whereas this thread mostly covers issues people have had? Thanks.


----------



## strakele

It has an auxiliary RCA input for hard wire connections and is capable of accepting music streamed directly to it via Bluetooth. Both work fine.


----------



## ricren

3.sixty bluetooth works ok for me. I use it as an alternative content input when someone comes in my car and wants to play some music from a phone or tablet.
So for occasional input will work fine but remember that this mainstream bluetooth implementation is compressed and not the best Hifi audio.


----------



## therapture

Bluetooth works fine for me. The only caveat is that you need to use the 360.3 remote control and set one of the knobs as a master, because you can't control the volume with the hu, at least on my car. Just set your volume on the source unit to max (I use my phone occasionally) and control volume with the remote.


----------



## dgage

Thanks for the feedback on the Bluetooth. So is the implementation in the 3sixty.3 compressed as ricren stated?


----------



## therapture

Yes, I can tell the Bluetooth is not as good as the original 320k mp3 from a CD using the same source file.


----------



## emperorjj1

wow i know bluetooth is compressed but im sorta surprised it doesnt sound as good as a 320 mp3


----------



## ricren

dgage said:


> Thanks for the feedback on the Bluetooth. So is the implementation in the 3sixty.3 compressed as ricren stated?



Actually is not that the 3sixty has a bad BT implementation. Is just that BT has a bad audio profile.
Unless you use something like Apt-X, that is rarely seen on mainstream devices right now.


----------



## bbfoto

Regarding Bluetooth:

(Provided you have a source device that utilizes APT-X Bluetooth transmission (certain smartphones, tablets, and Macbook Pro, etc.)

It is an additional expense, and you need to find a power solution (relatively simple), but you can use one of these Bluetooth adapters that have APT-X instead of using the 3.Sixty's BT dongle:


apt-x adapter at Crutchfield.com

Connect the BT receiver/adapter to the 3.Sixty via RCA interconnects, or some of the adapters have a Coaxial Digital output if you happen to use or change to a processor with that type of input (i.e. Arc PS8, Bit.One1, etc.).


----------



## dgage

ricren said:


> Actually is not that the 3sixty has a bad BT implementation. Is just that BT has a bad audio profile.
> Unless you use something like Apt-X, that is rarely seen on mainstream devices right now.


I thought BT 4.0 had better audio but I don't know which version of BT the 3sixty.3 implemented.

And thanks bbfoto but at that point, I might as well use some sort of external DAC with an iPod or similar. Since my current phone doesn't support AptX but it's nice to know that exists.


----------



## ricren

dgage said:


> I thought BT 4.0 had better audio but I don't know which version of BT the 3sixty.3 implemented.


As far as I know BT 4.0 do not improve on the audio quality issue.

Anyway for a quick and dirty fast connection with a passenger's phone is ok. For everyday listening I'd use something else.

I think the 3sixty's BT main purpose was to control the device by a phone/tablet. Rockford promised it but never delivered. A shame because this would have been a good use for BT.


----------



## emperorjj1

right i agree it is a shame however i wonder how many would utilize it. oddly enough i bought my 3sixty.2 for that very reason and while i can control it via bluetooth i rarely do. other than setup (ive done that quite a few times) i think maybe once i tweaked a channel but otherwise ive never used it.


----------



## ricren

emperorjj1 said:


> right i agree it is a shame however i wonder how many would utilize it. oddly enough i bought my 3sixty.2 for that very reason and while i can control it via bluetooth i rarely do. other than setup (ive done that quite a few times) i think maybe once i tweaked a channel but otherwise ive never used it.


In my case I would use it all day long, my HU is a tablet (Nexus7) so it'd be very handy to access the 3sixty with any BT GUI instead of having to use a laptop.


----------



## bbfoto

ricren said:


> I think the 3sixty's BT main purpose was to control the device by a phone/tablet. Rockford promised it but never delivered. A shame because this would have been a good use for BT.


Agreed. I would use this every day as well.

And just for reference, here is another $70 BT adapter (with APT-X) that also has a Toslink Optical Digital Output that could be connected to the 3Sixty.3:

NuForce BTR-100 High-Fidelity Wireless Bluetooth Receiver - Black


----------



## ricren

The problem is that you need AptX on both ends of the link and just a few devices have it.
That adapter is nice, optical is great but in my intall I'm already using it for the Tablet input.


----------



## kaigoss69

ricren said:


> The problem is that you need AptX on both ends of the link and just a few devices have it.
> That adapter is nice, optical is great but in my intall I'm already using it for the Tablet input.


The Nuforce also supports AAC but I'm not sure about the bitrate.


----------



## Jcharger13

I also would use the Ipad/tablet Bluetooth control almost daily. I hate dragging my big ass laptop out. An Ipad would interface be really handy. This has been a big letdown by RF.


----------



## liljohn30

just installed one and wow,its astounding


----------



## bbfoto

ricren said:


> The problem is that you need AptX on both ends of the link and just a few devices have it.
> That adapter is nice, optical is great but in my intall I'm already using it for the Tablet input.


True. It's too bad that Apple's portable devices/iPhones do not support it, because Mac OSX has for quite some time.  I'm using a Samsung Galaxy Note 8.0 (GT-N5100) and Galaxy Note II phablet as a digital source/PMP and both have Apt-X BT built-in.

FYI, you can view a list of all current devices that use CSR's APT-X at...

Audio Products Powered by CSR aptX®

Also, there are separate 2 or 4-Input/1-Output Active Toslink Optical Source Switchers available (3"x3"x1.5" with a small wireless remote) for less than $50 that you could use with the 3Sixty.3's single Toslink Optical input. Do a Google Search for "Lindy Optical Toslink Switch". It's adds complexity and I'm not saying that you should do this, I'm just throwing it out there as an option to anyone reading this thread. There are generic versions of this on eBay.

At one time I was using one of these to switch between a portable Sony CD Discman that has a Toslink output, a Logitech Squeezebox Touch with Toslink out, and my Galaxy Notes via USB DAC with Toslink out. I simply did this in an attempt to A/B each source to see which one, if any, was sonically superior. I also did this with a passive (mechanical) Toslink optical switch to ensure that the active Toslink switch was not a limiting factor (downsampling, conversion, etc.). Very cumbersome, LOL!

Also, the NuForce BT Apt-X adapter that I linked to previously is also available branded as "Nyrius Songo". And Monoprice has one that is less ($48) and identical...

Amazon.com: Monoprice Home Theater Music Receiver w/ NFC and APTX Codec Support: Electronics


----------



## ricren

Hey bbfoto, excellent data. I didn't know that such a thing as a toslink switch ever existed.


----------



## dgage

Thanks bbfoto. I used your link to identify the only media player with aptX, the Creative Zen X-Fi3. Then I went on Amazon only to find the x-fi3 gets bad reviews. Oh well.


----------



## FALaholic

After reading all 40 pages of this post I think I am ready to pull the trigger on this. I am planning to install it in my 2011 RAM. I noticed another member had installed one in his 2500 Ram that experienced a lot of white noise. 

Is this a sporadic issue or did they (RF) figure it out.


----------



## Kevin K

I've heard of some noise issues as well. Got a couple of friends running them and majority is running clean. Some of them had USB problems that turned out to be cable related. All seem happy with their choice of the 3Sixty.3.


----------



## liljohn30

just installed one in my 08 dodge ram,no issues at all,and the unit is amazing..My system is a avicz2 with 2 jl 900/5 and boston pro speakers 6.5x 2 setsand 6.53x one set 2 jl s8w3v3 subs..

I never use the high level inputs so maybe someone can chime in on that configuration but the low level works fine


----------



## Jcharger13

I never had any issues with noise from the 360.3, using both high level or low level inputs. I was real happy with it until one day outta the blue it quit working. It's at RF right now, under warranty. 

Got a bit 1 in now. I bought it used for a decent price. . IMO it is not worth double what the 360.3 costs if the 360 was more reliable. Both are nice DSP's IMO. 

Good luck.


----------



## liljohn30

i was look'n at that one also,just did the rockford 360.3 got it for 350 shipped to me..
Does anyone know if your able to wireless stream via bluetooth the music from a ipad


----------



## Jcharger13

liljohn30 said:


> i was look'n at that one also,just did the rockford 360.3 got it for 350 shipped to me..
> Does anyone know if your able to wireless stream via bluetooth the music from a ipad


Yes you can. Got a friend that uses a Ipad for a HU and streams Bluetooth to the 360.3.


----------



## liljohn30

i have a avic z2 so i just gotta figure out how its done...somehow a link to what i need would rock


----------



## Jcharger13

It's fairly simple. 

Plug in the Bluetooth dongle that came with the 360 into the 360. Enable at least one Bluetooth preset when running setup. Will have to use the 360 remote for volume. Will bypass the HU. 

Then do this. (Taken from 360.3 manual). 
Bluetooth Setup
In the “Devices” tab select “Preferences” then “Bluetooth”. This will let you name your 3Sixty.3 processors connection, enable/disable “Auto Play” and set up a pin number used to access your unit.
NOTE The default pin number is 0000.
NOTE Only one BT device can connect to the 3Sixty.3 processor at a time.


----------



## liljohn30

its that easy,wow tks will set it up this weekend,kinda though i needed a app or some special connector..I;m sick n tired of try'n to find a song on a 8 gig iod via the avic z2


----------



## Kevin K

So your using both inputs or do you mean on different installs?

How long where you using it till it quit?



Jcharger13 said:


> I never had any issues with noise from the 360.3, using both high level or low level inputs. I was real happy with it until one day outta the blue it quit working. It's at RF right now, under warranty.
> 
> Got a bit 1 in now. I bought it used for a decent price. . IMO it is not worth double what the 360.3 costs if the 360 was more reliable. Both are nice DSP's IMO.
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## Jcharger13

Kevin K said:


> So your using both inputs or do you mean on different installs?
> 
> How long where you using it till it quit?


Originally used the high level tapped in after my factory amp, I wanted to avoid the amp and bought a PAC interface to use the low level. Still using my current dsp with the PAC interface. 

It was about 4 months before it quit. Haven't head from RF yet. Been a week yesterday since I took it back to my dealer. Hope to hear back within a week or so.


----------



## Golden Ear

PLEASE HELP! I'm on the brink of ripping this thing out of my truck and smashing it with a sledge hammer! 

I just purchased this unit from eBay, got it installed, hooked it up to my PC to do the update and configure it and now it's stuck in DFU Mode. I keep getting a DFU Timeout message. The light doesn't even light up on the unit anymore. What do I do?


----------



## liljohn30

can u call rockford?


----------



## liljohn30

if not make sure you have the new software version,i had to load it when it happened to me,then i had to force the unit to load it..rockford helpd me on the phone..its not hard just make sure u have the new version software call rockford and let them know you wanna fore it to load it


----------



## Golden Ear

Yeah I tried calling them but they're closed today...story of my life. I'm trying to load the new software and that's the problem, I don't think the thing is even turning on anymore now that it's in DFU Mode.


----------



## liljohn30

yeah you have to do the force thing,its easy dont sweat it..the gains you will get are worth it trust me.i had to do it when i hooked the bluetooth up


----------



## liljohn30

as she sits now just the xm6 is gone for the 360.3


----------



## Golden Ear

I'll give rf a call on Monday when they're open and hopefully it's a simple fix. I wish they made the software for Mac, I hate using this old PC laptop. Hopefully it's not part of the problem.


----------



## Golden Ear

Is there any way you could walk me thru it? 

I wish they made the software for Mac, I hate using this old PC laptop. Hopefully it's not part of the problem.


----------



## liljohn30

Golden Ear said:


> I'll give rf a call on Monday when they're open and hopefully it's a simple fix. I wish they made the software for Mac, I hate using this old PC laptop. Hopefully it's not part of the problem.


it wont take long,it a common issue for windows 7


----------



## liljohn30

Golden Ear said:


> Is there any way you could walk me thru it?
> 
> I wish they made the software for Mac, I hate using this old PC laptop. Hopefully it's not part of the problem.


i doubt it,i kinda forget how...sorry if i remember right the option is in the drop down windows in upper left


----------



## liljohn30

its like device ,upgrade firmware,select the right new file,then i forget how to force it


----------



## Golden Ear

liljohn30 said:


> it wont take long,it a common issue for windows 7


I'm using XP. 

No worries, I'll call on Monday. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Dekes1

Hi guys, does anyone know how to tell which hardware revision of the 3sixty you have?


----------



## liljohn30

Dekes1 said:


> Hi guys, does anyone know how to tell which hardware revision of the 3sixty you have?


Upper left corner,in the drop down tabs


----------



## fig32

Does the software run on windows 8 without an issue? Thanks!


----------



## liljohn30

Not sure,I have windows 7


----------



## Joenaz2003

I'm running it on a win 8 machine and haven't had any issues.


----------



## fig32

Thanks. Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## therapture

Same here, both 7 and 8 work equally well.


----------



## fig32

Has anyone here used the Audison Bit 10 before purchasing the 360.3? I am curious to know if it was an upgrade? Thanks!


----------



## dwhite832003

Golden Ear said:


> I'm using XP.
> 
> No worries, I'll call on Monday. Thanks for the info!


Did you get it going? & if so how because I am having the same issue.


----------



## Golden Ear

Yeah I got it working. I just called tech support and they helped me out with the software. I don't know too much about PCs so I couldn't tell ya what they had me do but it works perfectly now and I'm very happy with it. Good luck!


----------



## Joenaz2003

Good stuff man glad it's working for you.

I noticed some hokey **** today. I have 300 watts going to each if my 6.5s and my mids and tweets with 150 each over power them. My 3603 remote is set for master volume and sub volume. Today I didn't feel anything coming from my doors as I usually do so I pulled off the grills and lo and behold they weren't moving. Since I put the new sub in I keep the sub at 3 for normal rock and metal listening. It appears as though the sub volume on the remote is also effecting the 6.5s. I turn it all the way up and 6.5s are where they should be but the sub is crazy. I put it on 3 and sub is good but the 6.5s have no movement. This may have always been but I'm not sure cause the old sub had to be up at like 7. Any body have any ideas? Could I have somehow joined the sub and 6.5s? Would a xover setting being in the 80s make the 3sixty3 think those are subs too? I tried hooking up the laptop to see what I have going on in the settings but the software or laptop is being dooshy today so I'll have to give it a try again tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Golden Ear

It does sound like you've combined your sub and midbass output. As long as none of your wires are split off to feed both it's probably set that way within the 360.3. You're gonna have to get in there to check it out.


----------



## Joenaz2003

Golden Ear said:


> It does sound like you've combined your sub and midbass output. As long as none of your wires are split off to feed both it's probably set that way within the 360.3. You're gonna have to get in there to check it out.


Thanks man. Any idea where that setting would even be? Is that one of the setup for the first time wizard things?


----------



## Joenaz2003

Just wanted to throw an update on my sub volume control working my sub as well as my 6.5s. I spoke to tech support and they said they have never experienced the issue before. He figured it was a summing setup or wiring issue. After double and triple checking both I had no issues on that end. Since it didn't happen all the time and while I was on the phone with tech support it was one of those times lol he figures since the 360.3 is a computer anything is possible and could have been a glitch or something. I tried a bunch of different songs so I know it wasn't just the song. So maybe is a gremlin or another audio possession. Anyway, its not doing it now so I will wait and see what happens next time I jump in the car.


----------



## Joenaz2003

Holy crap boys and girls, I had another one of those embarrassing moments. After 4 days of trying to figure out why my front end was mostly highs and my mid-base only worked when I turned my sub level up I figured out my issues.

1. As thorough as I am I'm not thorough at all. I never actually put my head next to the mid-base to hear the sound coming out. I put my hand on them to see if they were moving. And when I turned the sub volume up they moved and when I turned it down they stopped. My hood, hatch, mirrors and all my interior panels also move when I have the sub all the way up. That doesn't mean there's sound coming out of them. Screws yes but no sound other than horrendous rattles.

2. I checked all setting and cabling and all was tight. What I didn't check was the green power light on the mid-base amp to see if it was lit. All the settings and cables in the world won't help an amp with no power. Except maybe the remote, power or ground.

3. I instantly blamed the amp. Luckily when I went to return it to cartunes where I bought it, the 3rd one I may add I noticed one of my fans also wasn't spinning. Hmmm 2 things with no power at the same time. I checked my remote turn on distribution strip which I worked long and hard on and sure enough the fan and amp were on the same portion of the strip. Switched to 2 other lugs and everything works. Turns out my highly technical issue was in fact an ID10T error once again. One of my solder joints popped.

Man I'm glad I didn't skip that 3sixty.3 down the block when I wanted to. So lesson learned again, sometimes when it's not all the most technical stuff you think it is, it can still be the simplest. The install.


----------



## BEAVER

After battling with a defective Audison Bit TEN D, I've decided to give the RF 360.3 a go. I ordered it a couple of days ago and am hoping to have better luck this time.


----------



## dgage

I hope the 360.3 works for you. Based on my good experience with a MiniDSP 10x10HD and MiniDSP NanoAVR in the home, I'll likely go with one of the MiniDSP units from Soundstream (Synergy) or PPI (DEQ.8) when I buy a processor in the next couple of months.


----------



## Dekes1

A couple of comments from my recent 360.3 install:
- The remote turn-on output wire is only capable of low current - use a relay for anything more than 2 amplifiers
-The process to get the Windows software to recognize the 360 (over USB) is very very specific. You must start the software without the usb cord plugged in first, then click the "demo" mode OK button, and then plug in the USB cord
-The 360 puts out a healthy 8v on the pre-outs, so make sure all amplifiers have their gains set appropriately


----------



## Dekes1

To add to my previous post - I added the 360.3 to my Caddy CTS with the factory Bose system. additional kit includes JL sub/Infinity Kappa components/Alpine amps. I can say the 360.3 DRAMATICALLY improved sound quality. 
It took more than a few days of tuning and i re-started the tune over and over until i got the hang of it. I used both iOS RTA apps as well as REW running on a PC and it was not a short learning curve to get the profile I sought. But once i started to get the hang of it, it became apparent that the 360.3's power is amazing.


----------



## ricren

Dekes1 said:


> -The process to get the Windows software to recognize the 360 (over USB) is very very specific. You must start the software without the usb cord plugged in first, then click the "demo" mode OK button, and then plug in the USB cord
> -The 360 puts out a healthy 8v on the pre-outs, so make sure all amplifiers have their gains set appropriately


Yeah, the 360.3 software is very bad. So bad that in my case, with my MBP running W7x64 the procedure is exactly the oposite: First I have to connect the USB, wait for the drivers to recognize the DSP and only then, launch the app. The opposite steps do not work. Go figure.

One nice feature of the 360 is the remote. Very complete easy to use and versatile to install. I use a tablet going optical to the DSP, so the remote is mandatory for volume and presets.


----------



## Joenaz2003

I'm running Win 8.1 and my order is Plug in the 360.3 the laptop makes the i found it ding right away then run the software.


----------



## Dekes1

> Yeah, the 360.3 software is very bad. So bad that in my case, with my MBP running W7x64 the procedure is exactly the oposite: First I have to connect the USB, wait for the drivers to recognize the DSP and only then, launch the app. The opposite steps do not work. Go figure.


Wow, I tried that way dozens of times with no luck. Read the recommendation on the RF support website and it worked by starting the software first. Win7 x64 on a medium spec laptop. I will say also that the software does occasionally crash on me for no readily apparent cause.


----------



## ricren

It crashes from time to time. Sometimes when I press a Phase button or work with the remote emulator. So yes, the sofware is a disgrace.

I'd pay good money for an Android front end. Why is that manufacturers do not realize this is the way to go? Is it difficult to pay a developer to program an UI in Android? They can SELL the sofware separately for good money, I know I want a copy.That would let me forget about the laptop for programming.


----------



## Joenaz2003

My laptops running 8.1 but it's pretty mediocre. It's a dual core with 4GB ram. So far the software and the unit have been fine for me other than some errors I was making. The tech support guys there are really patient too. Also as with any USB device, it always works better when you plug it into the same port each time you use it. Windows is hokey like that.

The only odd thing I noticed is once in a while when I turn everything on all the remote lights are lit up but as soon as I turn one of the knobs it goes back to normal.

Supposedly they are working on android/apple interfaces for it. They wouldn't release an android version before an apple version or vice versa as not to piss anyone from either group off. I'm hoping for a an iPad version soon also. The question is will they have full functionality. I'm starting to configure a car PC to control the 360.3, ODB2, 360deg view cameras and some other stuff as well. Hopefully I'll be done before the tablet/phone interface is released.


----------



## nineball76

Without reading all 1000+ posts, I have a couple easy questions. I just read that the rca output was 8v, is that adjustable? Seems most amps are .2-6v input. Secondly, it says up to 2v input on the low level, does that mean I can't use my 5v rcas from my Kenwood headunit ?


----------



## ricren

Regarding the 8v out, that's the max voltage swing. Just adjust (lower) the input level on the amp side and you'll be allright. I'm using the 360 with an Alpine V9 and a Soundstream Nano without problems.

On the input voltage question i can not help, I'm using the optical digital input.


----------



## Joenaz2003

I'm running the RCAs from my kenwood x997 to the low level. Don't know if that helps you but at first set up it gives you all the input and output gains and you lower what ever is in the red till its green and you should be good to go. It also has you adjust the HU volume knob and tells you the max volume to use before it distorts. Mine was 33 of 35. Not sure about the 8v out, mine runs to (3) JL HD amps and I've had no issues so far. The voltage on the speaker outs from the amps was even low so I was able to raise it a smidge to the JL recommended voltage.


----------



## MAIDEN69

Doing an install in a C5 Corvette. I used to own a Car Audio/Home Theater business and saved a bunch of gear for a future install. That time is now. Maybe you guys can help me out here. Let me first list the products I am using and then hopefully you can tell me if the 3sixty.3 is the product I need.
JVC KD-AVX77 elKamelion headunit
Kicker Resolution RS6 6" component speakers with silk dome tweeters (front and rear)
Kicker Resolution RMB8 8" midbass drivers (want to run midbass/midrange/tweet in front)
Two Diamond Audio 10" MacDaddy subwoofers (might swap for 8" subs like the 8W7s)
Phoenix Gold Elite 500.4Ti (Front & Rear component speakers)
Fosgate Punch 800A4 (bridged to two channel mode for Front Midbass drivers)
Fosgate Power 800A2 (bridged mono mode for subwoofers) 
I also have an Audio Control 6XS & Epicenter I planned to use but am thinking to drop those and run the 3sixty.3 as I'm not sure if the 6XS will work for the midbass bandpass xover I will need.

Like I mentioned, not sure if I can configure the 6XS to work with my front midbass setup I'm hoping for. My JVC head has front/rear/sub preouts so those can be run right to the 3sixty.3 and then to the amps. Easy configuration.
Should I ditch the Audio Control pieces and pony up and go with the 3sixty.3 or maybe the Zapco unit?
Also, does it come with a mic for the RTA? If not, what kind of mic do we use?
And does it no longer have an auto tune option? Thought I read that RF decided to delete that function on the production model.


----------



## Bayboy

There's quite a bit of redundancy in that list considering you're opting for a full blown processor. I'd ditch the AC stuff for sure. The headunit is nice and already has time alignment, but lacks what you really need to pull off what you're trying to do. 

I'd say go for the 3sixty.3 no doubt. There's no auto tune, but you would rather use an RTA anyway. As far as mic & RTA, there's plenty of inexpensive options to tackle that especially if you already have a laptop


----------



## MAIDEN69

Bayboy said:


> There's quite a bit of redundancy in that list considering you're opting for a full blown processor. I'd ditch the AC stuff for sure. The headunit is nice and already has time alignment, but lacks what you really need to pull off what you're trying to do.
> 
> I'd say go for the 3sixty.3 no doubt. There's no auto tune, but you would rather use an RTA anyway. As far as mic & RTA, there's plenty of inexpensive options to tackle that especially if you already have a laptop


Redundancy? I may not have been clear. If I were to go with the 3sixty.3, I would be replacing the Two Audio Control pieces altogether. That is my goal as I'm pretty sure the 6XS can't be configured the way I need it. 
I'm asking if the 3sixty.3 will perform the duty of running the front stage I'm hoping for
Bandpass x-over setup for the front mounted Midbass drivers, front high-pass setup for my mid/tweets
Rear high-pass for the rear mids/tweets
and low-pass for my subs

Really, all I'm looking for is a x-over setup for the above mentioned speaker configuration. Every other perk the 3sixty does is just a HUGE bonus! 
As far as the RTA goes, it's not built in? I thought all you had to do was hook a mic into the 3sixty???


----------



## Bayboy

Redundancy as far as that headunit having time alignment. Still, like I said, get the 3sixty.3. It will do everything you need for the front 3-way drivers + sub. It does not have enough outputs to do all of that plus rears. It does not have an RTA. It will show the curve of what you've adjusted.


----------



## Joenaz2003

I'm happy with the 360.3. It does not have auto tune. It has 8 channels. I believe you could set up your 3-way front on 1-6 put both rears on 7 if your only using them for fill/ambiance and the subs on 8. You wont have individual control over rear left/right though. I was looking to do that but I stopped researching and ditched the rears all together so I could be wrong. It took a few weeks to get used to not having rears but now other cars with rears sound odd. Like I'm in a home theater and not at a concert.


----------



## MAIDEN69

Well, I'm confused then. Maybe things changed from this video. END RESULT- ROCKFORD NEW 3 SIXTY.3 PART I.mp4 - YouTube

As far as setup, I would use the passive crossovers that came with the component speakers and all I would need is 8 channels for my configuration?
chn 1 & 2(front L&R components)
chn 3 & 4(front L&R midbass)
chn 5 & 6(rear L&R components)
chn 7 & 8(subwoofers)


----------



## Joenaz2003

MAIDEN69 said:


> Well, I'm confused then. Maybe things changed from this video. END RESULT- ROCKFORD NEW 3 SIXTY.3 PART I.mp4 - YouTube
> 
> As far as setup, I would use the passive crossovers that came with the component speakers and all I would need is 8 channels for my configuration?
> chn 1 & 2(front L&R components)
> chn 3 & 4(front L&R midbass)
> chn 5 & 6(rear L&R components)
> chn 7 & 8(subwoofers)


I don't have a mic or auto tune on mine. It maybe be a feature of the original model that they will add in the future.

How many speakers will you have total? It's looking like 12:

Front
Kicker Resolution RS6 6" component speakers with silk dome tweeters = 4 speakers (2)tweets and (2)mids
Kicker Resolution RMB8 8" midbass drivers =2 speakers mid-bass
Diamond Audio 10" MacDaddy subwoofers (might swap for 8" subs like the 8W7s) =2 speakers subs

That's your 8 channels.

Rears
Kicker Resolution RS6 6" component speakers with silk dome tweeters = 4 speakers (2)tweets and (2)mids

So I would say your options are:
1&2 tweeters
3&4 mids
5&6 mid-bass
7&8 subs
RCA to amp to passive to speakers for rear bypassing the 360.3. Controll TA from HU.
or RCA to amp to speakers for rear also bypassing the 360.3. Controll TA and xover from HU & amp.

I don't think you would really want to run the passives and the DSP on the front speakers cause it would kind of defeat the purpose and functionality of the DSP. You wouldn't really be able to TA each driver unless they were extremely close together or set crossovers and slopes for them individually. They would be getting crossed by the passives.

or
1&2 tweeters
3&4 mids
5&6 mid-bass
7 rears using the passives and an RCA splitter
8 for the subs

But I'm not positive about 7 being able to be used for the rears. I'm pretty sure the sub volume control runs both 7&8. Maybe try 2 miniDSP. I think they can be joined together.

Again I could be wrong about all this as I stopped mid way through trying to make that many speakers work with it. I'm just pulling from drips, drabs and opinions I've read while looking into it. Sorry if none of that makes sense.


----------



## therapture

MAIDEN69 said:


> Bandpass x-over setup for the front mounted Midbass drivers, front high-pass setup for my mid/tweets


*So, 4 channels.*




> Rear high-pass for the rear mids/tweets
> and low-pass for my subs


*2 more channels* for rear mids/tweets IF you are running those off of a passive setup* + 2 channels for sub(s) *(or bridged into 1 channel).

That's EIGHT channels (or seven technically, if bridged sub amp), the 360.3 can do that.



> Really, all I'm looking for is a x-over setup for the above mentioned speaker configuration. Every other perk the 3sixty does is just a HUGE bonus!
> 
> 
> As far as the RTA goes, it's not built in? I thought all you had to do was hook a mic into the 3sixty???


It does not do an automatic tune. It WILL however, take whatever input you feed it, and make it flat, out to the next part in the chain, so you can make it flatten out factory programmed EQ curves that are otherwise un-defeatable via controls on the HU.


----------



## MAIDEN69

therapture said:


> *So, 4 channels.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2 more channels* for rear mids/tweets IF you are running those off of a passive setup* + 2 channels for sub(s) *(or bridged into 1 channel).
> 
> That's EIGHT channels (or seven technically, if bridged sub amp), the 360.3 can do that.


That's what I was thinking. 
I'm running rear fill no matter what. My speakers are pretty low in the doors and my experience has been that the rear fill speakers can help raise the front stage. Plus I already went to the trouble of mounting them!

I guess the question is what I would benefit more from:

A) adding the Midbass drivers to the system but running the Kicker passive x-overs on the components.

B) or losing the passive x-overs that came with the components and going active with the 3sixty.3 but no midbass drivers in the system.

So it would be a question of which is better, Active front stage or the addition of the midbass.

I listen to metal, classic rock, and lots of other stuff but the fist two mentioned are the bulk of it. I always have ran 10's or 12's and always run two subs.
Components have usually be 6"-6.5" mid/tweet combo. I've always wanted more midbass in my systems as a lot of the music I listen to, Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden, Megadeth.... has the bass guitar really in the mix of it. My past systems have lacked on a lot of the older recordings. Was hoping adding that extra midbass punch would reinforce that frequency range. Maybe I'm going about it wrong.


----------



## therapture

MAIDEN69 said:


> Components have usually be 6"-6.5" mid/tweet combo. I've always wanted more midbass in my systems as a lot of the music I listen to, Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden, Megadeth.... has the bass guitar really in the mix of it. My past systems have lacked on a lot of the older recordings. Was hoping adding that extra midbass punch would reinforce that frequency range.* Maybe I'm going about it wrong.*


Since I have no idea about your install complexity or skills...I'll just be obtuse and ask if you have sealed and deadened your doors where the midbass is running? That alone makes a HUGE difference in midbass output capability.


----------



## MAIDEN69

Yes. I used to use Cascade Audio products to treat my cars, but am now using the Second Skin stuff. Love it!
Here is my install thread.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...sound-control-audio-overhaul.html#post2120910


----------



## MAIDEN69

Well, pulled the trigger on a like new/used 3sixty.3
Hope I like it. Was thinking about the P99RS but just can't justify the cost. So I will keep the JVC AVX77 and add the dsp of the 3sixty.3
Since then, I have realized there is no way to run the 8" and 6" in my doors without being blocked by the door panel as the grille is rather small. There will be a day I glass up new lower panels to house what I want but that day isn't now.
So I'm looking at the new PPI PC-65C3 three way components as I'm pretty sure I can fit these. Setup would have to be the 6.5" woof & 2.5" mid in the doors. Tweets in the dash/A-pillar joints. 
Is it just a matter of time alignment to correct having the tweeter and midrange separated by 12" or so?


----------



## brett

you will definitely like it. if you're going to glass, why not build kicks? i moved my 8's from the door to the floor and i like it. i sealed the kicks up, of course, but overall it's much easier to control and tune


----------



## MAIDEN69

brett said:


> you will definitely like it. if you're going to glass, why not build kicks? i moved my 8's from the door to the floor and i like it. i sealed the kicks up, of course, but overall it's much easier to control and tune


It's a C5 Corvette. No room down there. Especially on the drivers side. I wear a size 14 shoe and it's a 6 speed manual, I need all the room I can get!


----------



## brett

touche! doors can definitely sound good with hard work. what crossover settings are you thinking of using?


----------



## MAIDEN69

Not that far. My front speakers are still in question. I'm either going to buy new 3 ways like the new PPI's, or keep my Resolutions and go two way. 3500hz if I go with those.
I want a lot of midbass and just don't have confidence that the single Kicker 6" per door will get it done. I asked in another thread if simply doubling up the mids is an option. 2 Kicker mids in each door and the tweets in the A-pillar. I was schooled on running 4 tweets being a no-no. What about the mids? Would also run my amp at 2ohm for those channels ; )


----------



## therapture

MAIDEN69 said:


> Not that far. My front speakers are still in question. I'm either going to buy new 3 ways like the new PPI's, or keep my Resolutions and go two way. 3500hz if I go with those.
> I want a lot of midbass and just don't have confidence that the single Kicker 6" per door will get it done. I asked in another thread if simply doubling up the mids is an option. 2 Kicker mids in each door and the tweets in the A-pillar. I was schooled on running 4 tweets being a no-no. What about the mids? Would also run my amp at 2ohm for those channels ; )


As far as midbass, a single 6.5" can provide surprising midbass output. Forget going two pairs, put the cash towards deadening and sealing the doors, and any large flat surface of plastic or metal.

You do not need 4 tweeters....focus issues as well as simply too much tweet!

I can't emphasize enough about proper door treatment.


----------



## MAIDEN69

That's covered. I had an account with Second Skin Audio. Purchased enough Damplifier Pro, Luxury Liner Pro, Overkill Pro, and regular Overkill to do 2-3 cars. The doors will be heavily treated with Damplifier Pro, complete coverage on the outer skin(inside behind speaker.) Then a layer of the Overkill(ccf) over that. The outer skin will be sealed up as much as possible and covered with Damplifier. Then a sheet of Luxury Liner to act as a barrier. Then I plan to treat the backside of the door panel with Overkill. The driver(s) will be mounted to an mdf baffle plate that I'm going to build out to place the driver(s) right behind the grille on the door panel. I will use some form of foam to seal the door panel grille area to the speaker baffle so that all sound is forced out of the grille. 
The plan anyway. Just not sure on what speakers I'm going with. 
Having the 3sixty.3 makes it kinda a waste to stick with 2-ways. Plus I can fit those new PPI 3-ways in my doors, the 6.5" & 2.5" that is. Those AMT tweeters they have make me want to try them.


----------



## BEAVER

HELP! I've just installed my new 360.3 and have a ton of noise. I think it has something to do with the way the gains are set-up... Any tips would be greatly appreciated. I'm in my car tinkering right now.


----------



## Joenaz2003

Did you run the initial setup wizard with your amps and HU flat, all gains completely down and any base or loudness boosts turned off?


----------



## BEAVER

I've got it figured out. Much like the Bit TEN that it replaced, I needed to max out the head unit volume and use the 360.3 controller.


----------



## BEAVER

I will say, this unit seems far and away better than the Bit TEN D. So far, so good.


----------



## Joenaz2003

BEAVER said:


> I've got it figured out. Much like the Bit TEN that it replaced, I needed to max out the head unit volume and use the 360.3 controller.


I do the opposite. The remotes maxed and I use the HU to adjust volume.


----------



## MAIDEN69

Which way was the 3sixty.3 designed for? I just got mine today. Haven't had a chance to read the manual over yet. It will be a while before I get to fire up the system as I have a ton of glass and trim work to do still. Guess I have time to read. lol
My headunit has no volume knob so I'm planning to use the 3sixty remote for volume.


----------



## MAIDEN69

I'll give a little first impression of just the build quality. Very solid little unit. It's all anodized black aluminum. Even the remote body is aluminum. Very nice! I'm flush mounting my remote so pulled the body off. Cool little board graphics. Wonder what they are for???


----------



## Joenaz2003

If the HU has no volume knob then the 360 master volume is the way to go. I shut off the punch eq crap and made the 1st knob master volume and the 2nd the sub volume. 
It works out nice since when I'm scrolling through songs my HU volume don't work so if I'm near the end of the song that's playing and I have at full tilt I can lower the master on the 360 without getting out of the song list and going to the HU volume. Some of the songs get real loud while older stuff is lower. I don't like to surprise the speakers with that sort of thing lol.


----------



## reath1

Maiden, my 3sixty.3 will be arriving today. Curious, where are you flush mounting the controller?


----------



## MAIDEN69

reath1 said:


> Maiden, my 3sixty.3 will be arriving today. Curious, where are you flush mounting the controller?


I couldn't find a location I liked that I felt comfortable controlling the unit. As in I was pretending I was driving and trying to control the unit. I am right handed and want it in the center console or dash so I can adjust with my right hand. I plan to use it as the main volume so I need it in a good spot. Not many are there!
I ended up cutting into the ashtray area. The remote will fit in the ashtray no problem. In fact, I was just gonna cut a hole in the ashtray door. But I have a remote voltage display with fuse status for my distribution block I want up front too. So I said screw it and hacked the cig lighter out of that area and part of the ash tray. Cut a piece of plexy to fit snug in there behind the flip down door and will mount the remote, display, and maybe a couple rocker switches in there. No pics yet.


----------



## mgp777

I have a 3sixty.3 coming. Are you guys(and gals) leaving the usb cable connected and routed to a convenient spot or hooking it up to 3sixty.3 on an as needed basis?


----------



## Beckerson1

mgp777 said:


> I have a 3sixty.3 coming. Are you guys(and gals) leaving the usb cable connected and routed to a convenient spot or hooking it up to 3sixty.3 on an as needed basis?


Depends on mounting location. I use mine as as needed, plus it's nice to not have to get into the car for simple changes. If mounting doesn't allow for easy access to the port I would run it perminately. Rockford went a step back going to wired over Bluetooth type access. At least give that option for those who want to use it. Get tired of wires being everywhere.


----------



## reath1

Mine, that I purchased a few weeks ago, has the bluetooth dongle. I thought they all did???


----------



## idontcarehoe

anyone find a site with a good deal on the 3sixy.3 lately? 
or is this best left to buy from, authorized, reputable dealer in case there's a problem they may actually help resolve the issue?


----------



## Beckerson1

reath1 said:


> Mine, that I purchased a few weeks ago, has the bluetooth dongle. I thought they all did???


Music only. Can't tune through it.


----------



## BEAVER

idontcarehoe said:


> anyone find a site with a good deal on the 3sixy.3 lately?
> or is this best left to buy from, authorized, reputable dealer in case there's a problem they may actually help resolve the issue?


Buy authorized as all processors are prone to bugs.


----------



## JSM-FA5

I finally purchased this unit! Looks very promising. Installed it but I have no sound. Anybody have some advice on where to start? 
Radio and 3sixty are not muted


----------



## Joenaz2003

JSM-FA5 said:


> I finally purchased this unit! Looks very promising. Installed it but I have no sound. Anybody have some advice on where to start?
> Radio and 3sixty are not muted


Is the 360.3 lit up? Did you run the setup wizard to tell it which inputs and outputs to use? I sat in front of mine with the PDF of the manual in case anything changed in the one that came with it. Follow each step and read ahead.


----------



## JSM-FA5

Yes it Is lit up. The PC also shows that it is connected. I ran the basic set up wizard, and test track 1 with no sound. Even after the sixty immured itself


----------



## Joenaz2003

JSM-FA5 said:


> Yes it Is lit up. The PC also shows that it is connected. I ran the basic set up wizard, and test track 1 with no sound. Even after the sixty immured itself


I'm trying to think of possibilities. OK so you have the RCAs going to the inputs on the 360.3 and the RCAs going from the outputs to the amps inputs. Did you check the master volume on the 360.3? Did you have the HU volume where it tells you when you ran set up? Are the individual drivers muted in the 360.3 software?


----------



## JSM-FA5

Can't say for sure as I didn't realize the rockford had a separate volume. Yes the HU volume is there it said (all though at vol 40 of 40 it was still green, kind of odd to me) and no, I unmuted all 5 channels


----------



## Joenaz2003

JSM-FA5 said:


> Can't say for sure as I didn't realize the rockford had a separate volume. Yes the HU volume is there it said (all though at vol 40 of 40 it was still green, kind of odd to me) and no, I unmuted all 5 channels


Not bad mines green at 33/35. Yes its where the remote is on the GUI. theres a drop down for it. I have mine set so the left knob is the 360.3 master volume which I keep at max, the right knob is the sub volume and I turned the punch eq all the way down and replaced it with master volume. All that is is like a 40Hz boost or something and it sounds better without it.


----------



## Beckerson1

62/62 with enough room if the HU would go up more. 

Posted a possible solution in your build thread. Also make sure you play something other then track one after you calibrate. It's a silence type track, there isn't anything musical about it...


----------



## JSM-FA5

Well I'm just about ready to try it. I only have 1 question before I do. On my tweeters, I have them high passed at 6000, 24 db slop, and in the top right corner on the graph, this is pictured. However my midbass/midrange I have band passed 6000 and 80 24 db slope, but it is not pictured on the graph. Anyone know why?


----------



## BEAVER

A picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## JSM-FA5

tweters











Midbass/Midrange









Well I figured out that problem, I had the lowpass and high pass filters backwards.
Still no sound though, and I unmuted all 4 speakers, turned up the volume on the HU, and I have not seen anything on the DSP the needs to be turned up either.


----------



## Beckerson1

JSM-FA5 said:


> tweters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midbass/Midrange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I figured out that problem, I had the lowpass and high pass filters backwards.
> Still no sound though, and I unmuted all 4 speakers, turned up the volume on the HU, and I have not seen anything on the DSP the needs to be turned up either.


You using the bluetooth as a source? Did you put the doggle in on the 360.3

You would have to have the source set to Main for RCA input on the 360.3 (that can be done on your wired remote or within the program) Click the remote on the top of the GUI and you can select your mode (main, bt, optical, aux)

IMHO it sucks, range stinks, rather use my HU's BT over the 360.3

Did you try and use a different source?


----------



## JSM-FA5

Holy ****, now I feel like a dumb ass. NO! I am wanting to use my radio as the source. Guess I just found out my problem. 
Is there a walk through to get the basic controls of this thing? Mine only came with a spanish manual.


----------



## Beckerson1

JSM-FA5 said:


> Holy ****, now I feel like a dumb ass. NO! I am wanting to use my radio as the source. Guess I just found out my problem.
> Is there a walk through to get the basic controls of this thing? Mine only came with a spanish manual.


Spanish wow... All I'd be able to understand is Yes, Hello lol

Still test it out and it should work (fingers crossed), keep volume down 

Rockford Fosgate® - RFTECH Support


Reading your other thread for a basic tune I just EQ'd (mids only,tweeters only by ear), then all drivers together for a final basic tune. You can also do the TA. Use ErinH's online calculator. That gets you to a point you can listen quite well. Then all the fun begins...


----------



## JSM-FA5

So far I have had nothing but problems with this. Every video I have watched, after you play track 1 at maximum volume you click next and it says play track two to set the curve. It does not give me the option to do this and I can't seem to find a way to do it manually. Any ideas?


----------



## Beckerson1

JSM-FA5 said:


> So far I have had nothing but problems with this. Every video I have watched, after you play track 1 at maximum volume you click next and it says play track two to set the curve. It does not give me the option to do this and I can't seem to find a way to do it manually. Any ideas?


That's if your using High level inputs. Such as a stock HU. All it does is setup a full range signal out of multiple inputs

Since your using RCA's (low level) you already have a full range signal out of the HU so that step isn't needed in this instance...

You shouldn't use anything other then track one when calibrating with Low level inputs.


1) When you select Device>Configuration this is what you should see

2) Since your using a aftermarket HU as the source unit your going to be inputting low level signals (RCA's). You will see on the left side above the 360.3 picture a interface selection tab. This is where you will select which interface you will be using (have a choice between High level (speaker), Low level (RCA's), Optical (Toslink). Now depending on what you chose will change how things are done later on in setup.

On the right you will see the input channels you will be using. I use a L/R Front (2 channels) off my HU. This is where you assign your inputs.

3) Next page you will assign your outputs

4) Next page is you input channel summing. This sums say all your left inputs/right inputs and sets your left mid/tweeter to play the left input and right mid tweeter to play your right input

5) Next page you setup your source presets. 

6) Next page is where you set the input level. Asks you to go to max volume with track one.

7) Next page shows the bar graph which tells you to either turn down the volume (red bar) or if its green your good

8) Next page is your input Attenuator controls which you will see a sliding bar under your bar graphs from before. "Hit Auto range"


That's it


----------



## sirbOOm

Maybe you're in demo mode. Also, if your manual only came in Spanish... makes no sense when you're in NC. Why would Fosgate do that?


----------



## MAIDEN69

The unit I bought had 2 manuals in the box. One English and one Spanish.


----------



## mgp777

How do I defeat auto-on(using hi-level inputs).

Well after some research it looks like the only way is to avoid using channel 1. I guess I will re-configure using 3/4 & 5/6.


----------



## bgreedog

I recently had a 360.3 installed. I'm liking it so far. Running my factory nav/radio unit to it then using a PG SD800.4 to power my focal door speakers and a kicker 800 watt amp to run my two kicker comp subs. I am curious though as to why the shop would leave the crossovers on the amps on and then also use the crossovers on the 360.3? Shouldn't the amps crossovers be on flat and then you run the crossover of your choice on the 360.3?


----------



## liljohn30

Your right no reason to have amp crossovers on


----------



## MAIDEN69

Sounds like the installers were boneheads. I would call them out on it. Did you pay them to install and setup/tune?


----------



## bgreedog

Unfortunately I did. It appears I'm smarter than these guys. Lol


----------



## MAIDEN69

Any preference on wiring up the inputs on the 3sixty.3? In terms of how to send the 3sixty.3 its input signal.
My headunit has 4V front/rear/sub outs. I ran signal cables for all 3 whether I end up using them or not. Since I will be running 3-ways up front, the 3sixty won't be able to control rear speakers if I wanted to run them. 
So no need to feed it the rear signal off the HU. So should I feed it the HU's Front and Sub outs? Or just the HU's front output and set it to sum all its channels from the front input only?


----------



## dwhite832003

Anybody have issues with Galaxy Note phones not syncing through bluetooth? My note 3 & now my note 4 both have the same issue. It connects then disconnects 4 or 5 times before it actually syncs for good. Anybody else?


----------



## therapture

I did exactly that, just front inputs to the DSP then summed them for the sub output.


----------



## MAIDEN69

Less clutter on the input side of the unit anyway! Sounds good.


----------



## BKLYNG

how do u wire the 3sixty.3 power plug using a aftermarket radio and rca are u runing extra wires from the front to the where the plug is


----------



## sirbOOm

What?!


----------



## BKLYNG

where do u wire the ground wire from the 3sixty.3 do u run run it from the front to the trunk or u mount the the trunk


----------



## sirbOOm

You wire + and - to the same place that you wire your amps.


----------



## BKLYNG

i was talking to crunchfield tec they said if u mount to the trunk u will have issuse


----------



## Bayboy

Mount (as in actual location of the unit) should be somewhere within the cabin for the Bluetooth to work


----------



## BKLYNG

3sixty.3 is in the trunk do u ground to the trunk


----------



## Bayboy

BKLYNG said:


> 3sixty.3 is in the trunk do u ground to the trunk


The troubles they were referring to was Bluetooth not connecting due to the metal between cabin & trunk. Other than that, wire it just like you would an amp. If you have all in the trunk, then yes, ground it somewhere in the trunk.


----------



## MAIDEN69

Is this still the current model for RF? Are they still supporting it? Updates and such?
Still don't have my system installed and this is just sitting. Hoping by the end of summer when I'm up and running that this will still be a good unit to have. Don't care about Bluetooth. Only want it for running active and to dial in with the eq.


----------



## therapture

MAIDEN69 said:


> Is this still the current model for RF? Are they still supporting it? Updates and such?
> Still don't have my system installed and this is just sitting. Hoping by the end of summer when I'm up and running that this will still be a good unit to have. Don't care about Bluetooth. Only want it for running active and to dial in with the eq.


Yes. I am very happy with mine - have not had any lockups in the last year, the current software is solid. I power up the system....then the software...then plug the USB cable into the laptop and tune away. Save changes, then unplug the cable.


----------



## Beckerson1

There are still little quirks that I feel need fixed. It's a solid unit for what it is and functions just fine. Some firmware and some software issues imo.


----------



## papasin

The one in our minivan is solid. We've been able to dial it in pretty well and haven't had issues.


----------



## mooch91

Yea seems like RF stopped supporting it. I haven't seen any updates, nor have I seen the tablet interface that was talked about early on. 


Sent from my mobile device.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

So is there a Pros/Cons comparison of this to a few of what we have available today, or vs the MS8 in particular? Or is there something already in the works getting reazed soon worth waiting a couple weeks for


----------



## ricren

No new units announced, so far. 
My unit is working fine,doing everything I need, but I'd really like an android front end app for adjust the DSP, instead of connecting the notebook.

Next unit with an android interface gets my money.


----------



## MAIDEN69

Damn. I thought it supported Droid. Is that just for Bluetooth? Not that I plan to use Bluetooth.


----------



## ricren

No android support for adjusting parameters. You can use BT for streaming content (music) to the 360.3, just that.


----------



## Niick

The 360.3 isn't at all like the ms8. I know because I install them at work. The ms8 has no user adjustable parameters, it's all "auto everything" which I personally don't like. The 360.3 is a more conventional DSP processor/ OEM interface


----------



## quality_sound

You can adjust the 30-band EQ on the MS-8. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

So Niick, can you adjust it or not?

One thing I read about the ms8 is that....

Unless you use center channel speaker, which I don't plan on having, you cannot use the Logic7 processing. SO that would be defeeting the purpose of having the unit in a 4channel front door rear door speaker setup...no?

May as well just get a LC7i and some $80 EQ or something you can tune by ear...no?


----------



## Darkrider

Phil Indeblanc said:


> So Niick, can you adjust it or not?
> 
> One thing I read about the ms8 is that....
> 
> Unless you use center channel speaker, which I don't plan on having, you cannot use the Logic7 processing. SO that would be defeeting the purpose of having the unit in a 4channel front door rear door speaker setup...no?
> 
> May as well just get a LC7i and some $80 EQ or something you can tune by ear...no?


I'll give this a go as I have first hand experience with the MS8 and 360.3.

With the MS8, you have a single 31 band EQ. You can adjust it all you want, but that single EQ is applied to all of your channels universally. The 360.3 has a 31 band EQ per channel (31 bands for each of the 8 channels, and each band can be individually configured to whatever value and Q you desire. You can create 31 bands between 100 and 130 hertz if you wanted - that's just awesome). You can also adjust your crossover settings to whatever you want, but only during setup. If you want to change the crossover settings, you have to completely start over with the setup. And once you start the setup process, you can't back out of it or do any going-back. When you complete a step of the process, it is completed.....there is no "back" button.

You can definitely use Logic7 *without* a center channel. It works much better with a center channel, but it will do it's best to create a phantom center for surround.

LC7i and $80 EQ - I tried that, didn't work so well for me. The LC7i is just a glorified line output converter, so it doesn't do any processing.

The MS8 is very good at it's intended purpose. It does take some tricks (Read Erin's thread - very, very long thread) if you decide you want to do the MS8. There are some EXTREMELY helpful posts in that thread to help you get the most out of the MS8.

I had an MS8 prior to my 360.3. I do not miss that MS8 at all. The 360.3 is a....more tweakable??? DSP by a super long shot than the MS8. The MS8 autotunes itself to what JBL feels is the best middle-of-the-road EQ setting that would be very pleasing to 90% of the people that are into music. It's lack of configurability is why a lot of us don't go with them. I have only heard one other car with an MS8 that I really enjoyed listening to. He had a 2-way center channel though. The MS8 does a lot better with a center (from what I have seen, read, and heard).

I would say that if you are serious about learning about car audio and really want to tailor your sound to your ears, the 360.3 is the way to go. It can do sooo much more than the MS8.

If you have any questions about either, feel free to ask here or you can PM me.


----------



## therapture

I have limited DSP experience - but I concur on the tuneability of the 360.3.

It does almost everything. In a perfect world, I would only need two additional tweaks for the RF unit:

1. Continuously variable phase adjustment instead of normal or reverse (not a deal break in most cases anyway).

2. The ability for more than 10ms of delay - 20ms would be nice, but again, not a deal breaker.

OK - and the ability to tune via Android interface


----------



## MAIDEN69

10 chn's. 10 channels is what I wish it had. My plan is to run front 3 ways. The new PPI's to be exact. Then two Sundown SD-2 8" subs. There is my 8 channels. I also want to have my rear speakers to blend in and play with but without dsp, not gonna try it. Although I went ahead and mounted them and ran wiring just in case.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Yes, it sounds like if you have a mix set of components, which I wouldn't do/except for sub sounds, the 360 is much better to tweak the separate channels to get a balanced sound. 

Although another poster said you CAN tune the EQ manually over the JBL's "out of box tune-up"(after letting JBL and mic do its thing, you can fine tune)...but your saying the tuning is across all speakers, not sep channels. A major draw back...but maybe not so much for just a pair or a couple pairs in the same line /model

So the ms8 DOES have 4 banks of tune storage? that is good.
does the 360 have any presets?

Now I see why the ms8 can go for 250-300 vs I dont see the 360 lower than 300


----------



## therapture

Phil Indeblanc said:


> So the ms8 DOES have 4 banks of tune storage? that is good.
> does the 360 have any presets?
> 
> Now I see why the ms8 can go for 250-300 vs I dont see the 360 lower than 300


Yes - 4 stored EQ presets for the 360.3


----------



## Bayboy

Something one needs to consider when comparing units. When you start to look at the EQ power, I really don't think you're going to come close to the MS8. You have to take in what it does _BEFORE_ you're lent the final EQ. That is the same EQ per channel that all others have except that the unit does it for you. The final 31 band has an advantage over the 3sixty.3 in that it is a mono EQ. Yes, that is an advantage as it is only to be used for tonality, not tuning so I do believe you're comparing apples vs oranges here. Explanation:


With the 3sixty.3, there is no final EQ. What that means is once you've applied your settings to each driver or set of drivers by linking you can't go back and adjust a temporary EQ setting that *affects all drivers* (the system as a whole rather) to account for different genre listening while maintaining your _INITIAL_ settings left & right. When you link, the left & right settings become the same thus losing the hard work you went through to center the stage. That is what the MS8 lends you... it keeps those initial settings and adjusts further when you fool with the EQ afterwards. The 3sixty.3 does not. That is a downfall! Not a bad one, but one nonetheless.


If you have any prior experience tuning with any unit that has L/R EQ allowing you to tailor both sides at the same time without losing their initial differences, then you would see how important & convenient that can be. My first experience with that was on a Audiocontrol DQX. Even the Pioneer PRS decks do it and I utilize it on the 80prs for sure. Helix and perhaps a few others I'm not aware of. This is not a knock on the RF unit. I still have one. Just know the differences when you're comparing.


Also, I have notice too the lack of updates on the unit. Perhaps later?? I don't know, but fixing that one issue could make a hell of a difference in the unit. I will still use mine as I have two vehicles, but my second processor definitely won't be dealing with that issue.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Ok, so BayBoy, this again lends to my input that it maybe best used for a matching speaker setup as opposed to one that needs individual adjustments.


----------



## papasin

I agree that comparing the MS8 and the 3Sixty.3 is apples and oranges (and for that matter any manual tune DSP vs. the MS8). I've used an MS8 and a 3Sixty.3 in multiple vehicles, along with a 6to8 and an H800. I actually still have the 3Sixty.3 in our minivan, a 6to8v8 in my electric Smart, and an H800 in my Civic and an H800 in MrsPapasin's Smart. Each DSP has its pros and cons.

With what was said above I am not sure I agree with the "limitation" of tailoring both sides at the same time L/R as a fundamental limitation or a deal breaker. Once you unlink L/R, both the H800 and 3Sixty.3 behave the same way. On the 3Sixty.3, if I select 423Hz on the left side and I alter the Q and adjust that band, the right side most likely will not have that same trouble spot and would not tweak that band. And when you are trying to center frequencies, you typically adjust L one direction and R the other.

The two things I have found that is better in some DSPs is that the 3Sixty.3 doesn't allow for a selection of a Q higher than 6 and does not allow for different slopes on opposite ends of a band-pass.

In general, I actually find having 31-band independent parametric eq per driver as one of its biggest strengths. But with great power comes great responsibility. Knowing how to use all that power is definitely recommended.


----------



## Bayboy

Phil Indeblanc said:


> Ok, so BayBoy, this again lends to my input that it maybe best used for a matching speaker setup as opposed to one that needs individual adjustments.


I wouldn't say that. Not sure you get the gist although with any setup I don't suggest using wildly differing drivers for ease of tuning sake. Just like with the MS8, a manual processor can run out of EQ power when trying to compensate for something bad. This is especially true of units that don't do EQ per driver like in Pioneer PRS decks. However, the MS8 does EQ per driver. That is part of it's setup if you read up on it. 



papasin said:


> I agree that comparing the MS8 and the 3Sixty.3 is apples and oranges (and for that matter any manual tune DSP vs. the MS8). I've used an MS8 and a 3Sixty.3 in multiple vehicles, along with a 6to8 and an H800. I actually still have the 3Sixty.3 in our minivan, a 6to8v8 in my electric Smart, and an H800 in my Civic and an H800 in MrsPapasin's Smart. Each DSP has its pros and cons.
> 
> With what was said above I am not sure I agree with the "limitation" of tailoring both sides at the same time L/R as a fundamental limitation or a deal breaker. Once you unlink L/R, both the H800 and 3Sixty.3 behave the same way. On the 3Sixty.3, if I select 423Hz on the left side and I alter the Q and adjust that band, the right side most likely will not have that same trouble spot and would not tweak that band. And when you are trying to center frequencies, you typically adjust L one direction and R the other.
> 
> The two things I have found that is better in some DSPs is that the 3Sixty.3 doesn't allow for a selection of a Q higher than 6 and does not allow for different slopes on opposite ends of a band-pass.
> 
> In general, I actually find having 31-band independent parametric eq per driver as one of its biggest strengths. But with great power comes great responsibility. Knowing how to use all that power is definitely recommended.




It could be more of a preference & convenience I suppose, but having played extensively with the DQX I think it is something that would be noticeable to some. IMO, it should be two different settings.... a copy, & link. Copy would mimic the same adjustment per side. Link would be like the MS8's final EQ that will make creating presets quicker since you're not losing the frequency db differences set between sides. But I digress...... picky perhaps. No DSP is perfect... yet.


----------



## MAIDEN69

Great info guys. Way to keep it civil as well. Too many forum threads turn into crap when two go back and forth. Props to the both of you.
Looks like my 3sixty3 is still a great option for me, minus being able to deal with my rear speakers in my setup.
Opinion needed. I installed a JVC KD-AVX77 El Kameleon and it's sitting in my dash waiting to finish the install. Two things I don't like. The harness plug is on the upper rear and its jammed up into the AC in my car. Looks like the Pioneer 80PRS has it's harness on the lower rear which could free me a bit of room as the AC deal it hits is slanted and room grows the lower you go. Just happens the JVC is a tight azz fit!!! I like the idea of the volume knob on the 80PRS as the JVC does not have one. But it does display cover art from an ipod which is how I plan to run my system. All my cd's in Apple Lossless stored on my 120G ipod Classic. So volume knob over cover art. Plus the rear harness issue and maybe better sound quality.
If I replace the JVC with the 80PRS, I would just save the JVC for my hotrod I'm building. 
Opinions? JVC and 3sixty3 or 80PRS and 3sixty3???


----------



## papasin

Bayboy said:


> It could be more of a preference & convenience I suppose, but having played extensively with the DQX I think it is something that would be noticeable to some. IMO, it should be two different settings.... a copy, & link. Copy would mimic the same adjustment per side. Link would be like the MS8's final EQ that will make creating presets quicker since you're not losing the frequency db differences set between sides. But I digress...... picky perhaps. No DSP is perfect... yet.



I think you missed what I was getting at. I don't think one would ever want to copy OR link when you are doing parametric adjustments for each side (maybe graphic although still doubtful), and definitely not per driver. I think what you are looking for (if I am understanding correctly) is a separate global graphic eq for all the drivers. I can see value in this, but I personally would still want independent L/R 31-band GEQ, vs. mono 31-band mono EQ as I would like to use that for centering the individual 31-band frequencies and for any minor global eq. I believe Hanatsu is doing this with a p99 stacked to a computer based DSP for example and garysummers is doing something to this extent with his pair of H990s and H800. I don't disagree that what the MS-8 does is impressive and I personally would recommend it to many who might not be well versed in tuning and even for those that just want a DSP that can get you a pretty good tune in 5-10 minutes. But unless your environment is symmetrical (unlikely in a car and I assume you are tuning for a single seat), the 3Sixty.3 is IME one of the more flexible offerings that gives a person a ton of power and flexibility and one that is available at a modest price point. And as I said previously, ours has been pretty solid and no major issues to report.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

yes, obviously these aren't kid minded and not supporting what ever they purchased like some folks who can't bare to face they might have bought something inept. They sound as though with a purpose and experience with tools to achieve such purpose...commended, indeed!

Re the HU....Do either of them have much tonal adjustments within the HU? perhaps this thread might get derailed dealing with HU issues, as I don't see how the DSP would have an issue with either head. I don't want to sound limiting, but I think doing a fresh thread might pull a wider range of users with HU experience.. 

But none the less, you surely should get some helpful help here.
I like both brands, and JVC has been surprisingly great lately, at a good cost value.


----------



## papasin

MAIDEN69 said:


> Opinions? JVC and 3sixty3 or 80PRS and 3sixty3???


Depends if you intend to use the 80PRS eq capabilities. If not, my suggestion is to go with a source unit with the interface you find most functional to *you*. We use a Pioneer 8400 DDIN to feed the 3Sixty.3 in our minivan, but it was purely for personal preference since it has dual USB inputs, and can play separate source material to the front screen and the rear screen of our minivan.


----------



## Bayboy

MAIDEN69 said:


> Great info guys. Way to keep it civil as well. Too many forum threads turn into crap when two go back and forth. Props to the both of you.
> Looks like my 3sixty3 is still a great option for me, minus being able to deal with my rear speakers in my setup.
> Opinion needed. I installed a JVC KD-AVX77 El Kameleon and it's sitting in my dash waiting to finish the install. Two things I don't like. The harness plug is on the upper rear and its jammed up into the AC in my car. Looks like the Pioneer 80PRS has it's harness on the lower rear which could free me a bit of room as the AC deal it hits is slanted and room grows the lower you go. Just happens the JVC is a tight azz fit!!! I like the idea of the volume knob on the 80PRS as the JVC does not have one. But it does display cover art from an ipod which is how I plan to run my system. All my cd's in Apple Lossless stored on my 120G ipod Classic. So volume knob over cover art. Plus the rear harness issue and maybe better sound quality.
> If I replace the JVC with the 80PRS, I would just save the JVC for my hotrod I'm building.
> Opinions? JVC and 3sixty3 or 80PRS and 3sixty3???


That's a preference only you can say. Personally, I hate decks without a volume knob. I like that feel & look (call me old fashioned). Still, the 80prs with the 3sixty.3 seems a waste unless you already own it and decided to go beyond what it can do. To have a DSP means freedom without giving up tune capability. May be another question is will the JVC be enough to customize the sound in the hot rod? It has some capabilities, but very little compared to the 80prs.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

If you have not had a knobless screen, and now you are going to get one, you could end up hating it as I did. As Bayboy mentioned...there is nothing better than having a simple knob to do the basic needs.


----------



## papasin

Phil Indeblanc said:


> yes, obviously these aren't kid minded and not supporting what ever they purchased like some folks who can't bare to face they might have bought something inept.


As much as I like the 3Sixty.3, it's not my favorite DSP (that title belongs to the H800, which is quite a bit less powerful actually if you look at purely the specs). Even with a DSP, I think it comes down to features, and functionality that you end up using. I love the fact that I can fully adjust the H800 both on a laptop and the controller. For RF, Mosconi, Audison, Helix, etc., the controllers currently available on the market only allow for preset changes, master volume control, sub level, etc. but not for tuning. Had RF followed through on the 3Sixty.3's iPad interface that they demonstrated at CES a few years back that would allow one to tune the 3Sixty.3, that maybe a different story. Correct, I'm neither a big fan nor a hater of the 3Sixty.3. It's solid, just not my absolute favorite nor is it my absolute most hated.


----------



## wisnulie

nice information
thanks all


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

The H800 or Helix are more than $500(+interface) up to 800!
So I can understand. But if someones looking for a used or new unit in the range of $200-350+....those others in the high price range just fall out of consideration.

So now that the differences of the RF and JBL have been divided ....

How does the Bit10 differ from them?  (new can?)


----------



## ricren

One feature of the 360.3 that I like a lot is the ability to tune the frequency of each of the 31 eq bands.
I used it extensively to adjust the sub. I had an uneven response on some bass guitar notes and that was very annoying. For example, the G1 vas loud but the C2 was low and so on. So I tuned each band on the EQ with the fq of each note on the chromatic scale, with a high Q. Then I dialed a few db up or down on each band while I was reproducing that frequency 'till the response was flat at that fq. The result was a wonderfully even bass response.


----------



## papasin

Phil Indeblanc said:


> How does the Bit10 differ from them?  (new can?)



IIRC, Bit 10 is only 5 channel output...so 2-way front plus sub.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Is there a bit15 or 20? 

I may not be new to car audio in a limited way(I dont do boomin sounds), but I am new to DSp's

So, 2 tweets, 2 mids, and sub takes up a 5 ch DSP. hmmm

So if you put a DSP in, do you take out the passive xover on the front 2way speakers? I guess this is crossing them over actively?
(...and I purchased the higher grade components for better xovers with -6db more control!! Argh!)

I have a pair of seps going into front door, and a pair of seps, or converts to coax in rear doors.

I do need more than 5 ch! Audison makes the Bit1, but for a LOT more money ($600-900 more)


----------



## MAIDEN69

My thought on the swap of HU's was to gain an actual big volume knob, the extra clearance I mentioned in the rear, and the DAC in the 80PRS. I keep reading how good these are as far as sound quality so I assume their DACs have something to do with that. But I may as well try the JVC out. Swap it if I hate it.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

and the 80PRS already has a "28-bit binary floating-point DSP and 3-way digital network"

Not all that sure what it really means in use, but sounds good


----------



## Bayboy

ricren said:


> One feature of the 360.3 that I like a lot is the ability to tune the frequency of each of the 31 eq bands.
> I used it extensively to adjust the sub. I had an uneven response on some bass guitar notes and that was very annoying. For example, the G1 vas loud but the C2 was low and so on. So I tuned each band on the EQ with the fq of each note on the chromatic scale, with a high Q. Then I dialed a few db up or down on each band while I was reproducing that frequency 'till the response was flat at that fq. The result was a wonderfully even bass response.



There's other DSP units that allow you to tailor each band whether it is in frequency, Q, or both. A good thing when you're trying to pinpoint an issue, but still requires careful examination & determining when to leave things be.


----------



## Bayboy

Phil Indeblanc said:


> Is there a bit15 or 20?
> 
> I may not be new to car audio in a limited way(I dont do boomin sounds), but I am new to DSp's
> 
> So, 2 tweets, 2 mids, and sub takes up a 5 ch DSP. hmmm
> 
> So if you put a DSP in, do you take out the passive xover on the front 2way speakers? I guess this is crossing them over actively?
> (...and I purchased the higher grade components for better xovers with -6db more control!! Argh!)
> 
> I have a pair of seps going into front door, and a pair of seps, or converts to coax in rear doors.
> 
> I do need more than 5 ch! Audison makes the Bit1, but for a LOT more money ($600-900 more)




You don't have to go all active just because you're using a DSP. Sure, the capability is there and is nice, but it is not a requirement. There are other attributes to using a processor which are quite obvious. There is no other way to gain the amount of EQ power contained in one and even passive component sets could benefit from extensive EQ tailoring.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

thanks, good to know BayBoy...so on a set of older MBQuart with some decent crossovers, would it be an instance to stay passive, and use a Bit10...or would such instance call for all active?


----------



## Bayboy

Put it like this, even if you have a great set of drivers you would still be correcting for what the car does to the response.


----------



## quality_sound

Plus, I ALWAYS had better luck running the older Quarts passive. Even with a PS8 or 6to8 in the car it sounded better with the front components run passive.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

that is good to hear. thanks..Maybe a bitTen in the $200 range I see them sell for may help/?. One thing I do need is a Fade front to back. I have heard some DSP's don't allow that....I have kids in the back, so that is important.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

I ended up getting the 3sixty3. 

Member Tyroneshoes suggested I run everything to be active and see how it is, then run it passive to compare. Which makes sense, so the wires will all be there. 
He has walked me through my system pretty much start to finish. Very knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## BKLYNG

do the zapco dsp-z8 match up to the rf 360.3 and if so and how


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

I'm not too familiar with these things, but if it has RCA in and out, it should "match up"


----------



## jaddik

Those with noise issues: I just installed mine and had bad noise hiss coming from the 3sixty even with nothing playing. The fix was when doing the initial setup I put my head unit treble, mid, and bass balance in the middle (factory default) not to zero. This was for a Toyota Tacoma entune head unit. No noise hiss after. Another recommendation as someone else mentioned: configure the remote controller knobs as sub and master volume, not punch eq. If you still have noise, lower the master volume and increase the head unit volume, you may have to play around with this.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

The Entune on mine is non JBL and the max before clip is 37-39max. I have to take it down to -10dB to remove hiss from my MTX 4300x4ch AB amp. Was thinking if replacing this might clear it, as having the DSP -10dB is a little low but I don't mind leaving it low then bringing it up to higher volume while music play and hiss is a little less noticed. 

Was thinking of a PPI Phantom 900.4 or something for the fronts to clear hiss and have more volume.

But, yes using the DSP to cut vs gain on EQ is key from what I am experiencing. This will keep hiss down to "normal" levels.


----------



## firebri

Still feeling fragile after my epic fail with the MS-8, so please be gentle. My build:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ll-gallery/172429-2015-kia-soul-sq-build.html

After looking at several different DSPs to replace the JBL, I broadened my horizons to manual calibration. The interface on the 360.3 looks pretty user-friendly, and honestly, I'm only basing that on the fact that it appeared so when I compared it to many others. It also looks like it's a pretty reliable performer...and believe me, reliable sounds very good to me right now. I'm not going for balls-to-the-wall flexibility, I just want something simple and dependable.

It's been shipped, so I'll probably be playing with it in the next few weeks, so I guess I'll have more to say/ask soon...


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

So far the RF360.3 has been solid. I like the knob control and nice to know I have blutooth in case I need it in addition to the HU. 

The software controls are straight forward and in one screen for most if not all the important functions. I would dislike it a lot if I had to jump hoops/screens.

I was hoping they would make the app so one can do adjustments on a ipad or device AS RF claimed when launched. But that hasn't happened.


----------



## liljohn30

yeah but with 4 presets on the 360 u can tune for almost any situation ,and if i wanna play with settings my kenwood 990 can handle all that..
i have a rap/rb curve a rock curve and 2 sq curves..the boston pro6.53x sound absolutely stellar and the 12w6v3 in the 2cub center console will shake the whole quad cad to death


----------



## Niick

I install the 360.3 AND the audison bit processors, between the bit one and the 360, the 360 wins hands down, IN MY OPINION. some people sat that, despite the fact that the bit one has only a graphic eq, since you can adjust it in .3dB steps instead of the .5 dB steps of the RF, that therefore the bit is somehow gonna give you better ability to fine tune. 

But I think, who cares how fine of dB adjustment it gives you if the freq you need to adjust falls between the bands of the graphic (in the bit). 

And don't even mention the price.


----------



## Niick

quality_sound said:


> Plus, I ALWAYS had better luck running the older Quarts passive. Even with a PS8 or 6to8 in the car it sounded better with the front components run passive.


What!? LOL


----------



## quality_sound

Niick said:


> What!? LOL


Laugh all you want, but your reply tells me you've never tried it. The QSD crossovers have impedance matching and sound phenomenal. These are the only sets I've ever owned that I would say this about but I'm also not the only one that's found this to be true. If I bought a set of German Maestros today I'd at least try the passives. They're that good. 
But keep giggling since you seem to know everything.


----------



## Niick

You're right, that was kinda smart-assy of me. And no, you're right, i haven't tried it. I've often wondered about the potential downfalls of removing the passive network from systems that have been designed with networks that do more than just filter out certain freq. ranges.

Like xovers that have Zobel networks in them, if you remove the passive network all together, than what potential downfalls could you run into? 

That kinda thing.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

I think the QSD crossovers are what you pay $1400-1600 for when getting the 216 setup. The xovers alone I've seen sell for $400 used. I have also seen them go unsold. They are "supposed" to be a few of the best designed crossovers even now.

I got the system tuned with the RF rather nicely with highs around 3200, and I forget the mids, maybe 70 or 90?

But I never did try it with the passives. 

One thing for sure is that the amount of listenable music at low volumes I think with the DSP is much better vs the lower volume listening with the passives.


----------



## palmerosa

I'm crossing over to the dsp world. I think once I get it figured out there will be not turning back.


----------



## german88

Does anyone know if the Rockford Setup Software will work with Windows 10?


----------



## Beckerson1

german88 said:


> Does anyone know if the Rockford Setup Software will work with Windows 10?


It does


----------



## Niick

The 360.3 is a great piece. The 360.3 has 8 volt pre-outs, and it has a FULLY parametric EQ. very precise. I really like working with them.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

So I have the USB mic now, and the gains are set, and so is a lot of the EQ response curve. What CD or track should I be listening to when retuning my system? Is it any track from RF, or are there different tracks I should be pplaying to fine tune things? Maybe different music I listen to?

I know some of the problem areas of music tracks that my tweets have trouble with. I can start there? or at least do something else and revert back to this problem track to see if it cleaned it out?


----------



## german88

My remote stopped working today. Just installed the unit yesterday and it worked great after the first setup and tuning session yesterday. Went to power up this morning and no lights on the remote and non functioning. Tried unplugging /plugging it and all lights go solid. Looked at setup/preferences and everything is set how I left it yesterday. Anyone experience these issues? Any fixes?


----------



## ricren

The remote sometimes stops working. In my car if the unit is powered up and I crank the engine I loose the remote. To correct this I have to turn off-turn on the unit.
Have you tried to completely disconnect the power cables-wait at least a minute-connect the power and turn on?


----------



## juiceweazel

ricren said:


> The remote sometimes stops working. In my car if the unit is powered up and I crank the engine I loose the remote. To correct this I have to turn off-turn on the unit.
> Have you tried to completely disconnect the power cables-wait at leas a minute-connect the power and turn on?


This is exactly why I'm fearful of getting a DSP. These issues shouldn't exist for $600+


----------



## ricren

Filtering the power would fix this problem. That is something in my "to do list".


----------



## german88

This seems to have fixed the issue. Remote is working fine again. Hope it stays this way...



ricren said:


> The remote sometimes stops working. In my car if the unit is powered up and I crank the engine I loose the remote. To correct this I have to turn off-turn on the unit.
> Have you tried to completely disconnect the power cables-wait at leas a minute-connect the power and turn on?


----------



## ricren

Will stay 'till the next power transient. Filter the power and fix it forever.


----------



## german88

Can you explain how to go about "filtering the power"?




ricren said:


> Filtering the power would fix this problem. That is something in my "to do list".


----------



## ricren

You can buil a basic low pass filter in paralell with the power supply cables. I don't know how well you get along with electronics, in case you understand basic circuits the following information would be useful: Usually car electronics are protected with LC lowpass filters or CLC. Usual values for the L(inductance) are around 1 MH and C (capacitance): 1000 mF+ .1MF.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

I have not had mine do that yet, but I didn't filter the power.
I guess its something I wont be looking forward to when if it happens.

What can cause a power trasient on a 12v car battery?


----------



## Beckerson1

This is how mine works. When you go to start the car when the system is on you end up with a solid blue line of leds. All I do is push in one of the knobs and it sets itself right. I get left to right pulses with the leds. Back to normal.


There's quite a few bugs still with the 360.3. It's unfortunate there isn't the software firmware support say as what Helix or whichever one it is has. If Rockford actually set out to update and fix simple bugs you wouldn't have this problem.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

There was a update. I don't have this issue at all. I don't have to press anything either.

Its weird as the DSP is the first link between source and the rest, so I would check some wiring options that might be causing an issue. I have had it in for a few month with no issues. Could it be your power source tap in? Or ground? 

One thing for sure, when you call RF for support someone very knowledgeable answers and does a good job at solving things. I would do that first, then complain if its still an issue.


----------



## Beckerson1

Phil Indeblanc said:


> There was a update. I don't have this issue at all. I don't have to press anything either.
> 
> Its weird as the DSP is the first link between source and the rest, so I would check some wiring options that might be causing an issue. I have had it in for a few month with no issues. Could it be your power source tap in? Or ground?
> 
> One thing for sure, when you call RF for support someone very knowledgeable answers and does a good job at solving things. I would do that first, then complain if its still an issue.


Years ago. There hasn't been a single update since. For the most part it's stable. 

I can easily answer this. Simply it's the remote turn on in my case. Anytime my head unit is on before starting the car. Or I turn the car off with the head unit still on there will be a momentary turn on of the 360.3. Then when you start the car the HU turns off then back on. Resetting the 360.3. Not a issue worth complaining about. Also the delay for how long the 360.3 is on after power is cut factors in here. I believe mine is set to 3 seconds or so. About how long it takes to crank my car. (Higher compression, takes longer to start)

Power and ground are pulled from the same source my amps are. Distrobution blocks which are connected directly to the battery. Power is fused.


I've spoken with RF about other issues I've had. They do a great job trying to figure it out. Most were bugs my unit has. I've had times were my passenger tweeter would just refuse to work one day and work the next. Puzzled the rep I was talking to. Other then process of elimination on my end I didn't physically change anything to fix the issue. Just started working again. Came to the conclusion my unit can be moody sometimes lol


----------



## german88

Mine seems to be doing fine now. I'm onto my next challenge. How do you start over from scratch with the initial setup wizard? If I attempt to load the "configuration" from the "device" tab nothing happens.


----------



## firebri

I'm copying my update regarding my 360.3 from my build log. I thought it would be appropriate to post it here as well...

I believe I have come to a pretty good tune. I'm sure over time I may decide to tweak it here and there, but what I've got now is far beyond any SQ I have ever had in a vehicle, and I'm very happy.

The Rockford Fosgate 360.3 seems to be a pretty good DSP, although I'm new to the whole DSP scene. I found it easy to use, and I like using the laptop interface. I have a single pair of preouts feeding the RF from my Kenwood, and five RCA's from the RF to my HD's. The sub channel is a Y-split to the 1200/1, since JL recommends feeding both inputs, even if you're only running one sub. The RF outputs 8V to its outputs, so I have the JL's input sensitivity switches set to High, and the gains all the way down. I have plenty of output, and no noise whatsoever!

The RF settings are as follows:

All crossovers are set to Butterworth, with 24 db slopes.

Sub low pass...80hz and below.

Mid band pass...80-2200hz

Tweeter high pass...2200hz and up.

I have the Punch EQ baseline at +6.0, and its adjustable with one of the remote knobs. The other remote knob controls the overall sub volume.

The Punch EQ produces a smooth hump with a peak at 45hz. I've noticed many don't utilize this feature, but I find I like the result it provides. Perhaps it's my inexperience. I have no other tweaks of the sub frequencies.

My mids are sunk in the factory door locations, and I found that I did have to bump the midbass frequencies quite a bit. I increased the frequencies from 80hz-250hz. 1.5db at 80hz, with .6 Q, 3.0db from 100-200, with .6 Q, and 1.5hz at 250hz, with .6 Q. 

My tweeters are much more up front and on axis, so I found I had to tone them down a little bit. I set a drop of -.5db at 8000hz, and -1.0db from 10khz-20khz, all with .6 Q.

All these numbers are the actual settings on the RF. The resulting curves on the visual representation on the RF interface end up more profound. I don't have RTA readings. I found that I preferred tuning by ear with several favorite recordings. You can listen and make changes on the fly with the laptop interface, it just takes some time. 

It was definately interesting playing with the DSP settings, and observing how small changes made dramatic differences in sound. Especially where the Q setting is concerned. I have two presets saved on the RF...one for my personal listening when I'm by myself, with the delays set to the drivers position, and another setting for when I have others in the vehicle. I set the delays for a spot in space at head level between the two front seats.


----------



## firebri

I tried to take some pics of the actual screen shots of the RF interface, but you could hardly make out the response curves.


----------



## german88

Would love to see your screen shots if you can figure it out. Great idea...

I'm in the process of changing my front stage this weekend. Then I plan on diving back into tuning. 

Thanks for posting your settings. 



firebri said:


> I tried to take some pics of the actual screen shots of the RF interface, but you could hardly make out the response curves.


----------



## Niick

I do a lot with 360.3s at work, they're great processors. Wish they had more than 10ms of delay per channel......but they have really good EQs. Fully parametric is the ONLY way a processor should be made now days. 

For the life of me I can't figure out why the hell some processors are still using graphic eq's. 

This is ONLY car audio. The rest of the "higher end" processors (even a lot of mid to low end ones) in the rest of the audio world are all parametric. 

In 1984 Meyer Sound came to the conclusion that parametric was the ONLY way to tune systems. (This was said by Bob Mcarthy in an interview) 

That was 1984!!!!!

So yeah, I'm looking at you BitOne. What the hell is you're excuse!? LOL

with the 360.3, it has a maximum Q of 6. If you need a sharper cut than that, you can cascade two filters (set two of the filters to the same freq. and Q) to achieve a sharper Q.


----------



## papasin

Niick said:


> For the life of me I can't figure out why the hell some processors are still using graphic eq's.
> 
> This is ONLY car audio. The rest of the "higher end" processors (even a lot of mid to low end ones) in the rest of the audio world are all parametric.
> 
> In 1984 Meyer Sound came to the conclusion that parametric was the ONLY way to tune systems. (This was said by Bob Mcarthy in an interview)
> 
> That was 1984!!!!!



I guess I would say with great power comes great responsibility. I do agree that PEQ can be quite powerful (I use the 3Sixty.3 in one vehicle and the 6to8v8 in another), but I would not underscore what GEQ can do in the right hands. I know a couple vehicles that did quite well the last couple years in MECA World finals that utilized strictly GEQ.


----------



## Niick

papasin said:


> I guess I would say with great power comes great responsibility. I do agree that PEQ can be quite powerful (I use the 3Sixty.3 in one vehicle and the 6to8v8 in another), but I would not underscore what GEQ can do in the right hands. I know a couple vehicles that did quite well the last couple years in MECA World finals that utilized strictly GEQ.


Yeah, but from a purely technical standpoint, it's like......."why?"

Then again, you have a point.......IN the rest of the audio industry.......thinking of pro sound......studio.....recording type scenarios, GEQ is still sometimes used in those areas where artistic expression is the goal.

A channel insert.....aux send......

As an inverse, complimentary TF to the acoustic response.....no

As a means to a purely technical end........no

As a means to an artistic end......sure

I believe that to understand why things are the way they are you have to look at the history of how they began. Take RCA connections for example. They have NO place in being used to transmit audio thru often electrically noisy conditions to and from equipment that is mounted to a constantly moving, vibrating structure.

So why are they still used? They are far from ideal. Hell, if size is the excuse, there's mini-XLR.

They're still used because of momentum. Early car audio borrowed heavily from consumer grade home audio........and away we went.

I believe this is why GEQ is still around in Car Audio. Same reason 1/3 octave RTA is still around. 

Momentum. 

I mean, for heaven sakes, unbalanced signal has no place in car audio, no place at all, why ever even do it anymore? As a manufacturer I mean?

Oh wait, maybe it has something to do with those RCA's they're still so fond of.


----------



## firebri

german88 said:


> Would love to see your screen shots if you can figure it out. Great idea...
> 
> I'm in the process of changing my front stage this weekend. Then I plan on diving back into tuning.
> 
> Thanks for posting your settings.[/QUOT
> 
> I'll give it another try when I get a chance. Used my wife's fancy Nikon. I'm sure I just didn't have the settings right. I know a hell of a lot more about car audio than I do about photography.


----------



## juiceweazel

I know this is getting off topic, but I still don't know why more manufactures haven't started offering optical & phasing out RCA's. I remember when I went from RCA connections to optical on my home system. The difference was night & day. I understand the transition would take years to complete, but the end result would be far superior


----------



## german88

I have a fair amount of soft hiss audible from mainly my tweeters. It gets wiped out after the volume level reaches even moderate listening levels but it does reappear when I'm pushing higher volume and a particular song has a break in the music for a split second at which time it's quite annoying. 

I can get rid of it almost completely by lowering the master volume halfway through the UI but then I'm not reaching the max listening volume I'm after. 

Gains are set all the way down on my amp. (Arc Audio XDi 1200.6). Tried bumping them 1/4 turn which had no effect on the "hiss" so I moved them back to zero. 

I also tried changing the master controls from "subwoofer/Punch EQ" to all possible other combinations to no avail. 


HELP...


----------



## bbfoto

juiceweazel said:


> I know this is getting off topic, but I still don't know why more manufactures haven't started offering optical & phasing out RCA's. I remember when I went from RCA connections to optical on my home system. The difference was night & day. I understand the transition would take years to complete, but the end result would be far superior


Yeah, that would be nice. A/D and D/A converters are fairly cheap, and it would practically eliminate any issues with RFI/EMI noise issues. It seems simple, but I think that coming up with a universal standard for Volume Control when using a digital source is one of the main inhibitors. 

In the case of the 3Sixty.3 and other processors, it's great that they offer both analog RCA and Digital inputs so that almost any OEM or Aftermarket Source Unit will be compatible.


----------



## bbfoto

german88 said:


> I have a fair amount of soft hiss audible from mainly my tweeters. It gets wiped out after the volume level reaches even moderate listening levels but it does reappear when I'm pushing higher volume and a particular song has a break in the music for a split second at which time it's quite annoying.
> 
> I can get rid of it almost completely by lowering the master volume halfway through the UI but then I'm not reaching the max listening volume I'm after.
> 
> Gains are set all the way down on my amp. (Arc Audio XDi 1200.6). Tried bumping them 1/4 turn which had no effect on the "hiss" so I moved them back to zero.
> 
> I also tried changing the master controls from "subwoofer/Punch EQ" to all possible other combinations to no avail.
> 
> 
> HELP...


I would guess that the hiss is probably from the High-Level Outputs from your OEM Head Unit. Can you try using good, low-noise tracks or a "Zero Bit Track" with your head unit, and then also try an iPod, iPhone, Smartphone, Tablet Headphone output with an adapter cable directly into the AUX RCA Line Input on the 360?

You might also have to play with the ratio of your HU's "set-and-forget" Max Volume to the Output Level on the 360 and/or amp gain during setup to achieve the lowest noise floor. What the 360.3 comes up with during its auto-setup isn't always the best. You said that the Hiss/Noise did Not increase when you turned up the amp gains, so turn them up until you do hear a slight increase and then back them off a bit. Then work on the ratio of your HU/360.3 Levels to get a satisfactory output level with the lowest noise floor.

If this procedure isn't able to help with the noise floor, it is either your OEM HU's or your Amplifier's inherent noise floor, or a combination of both. Some amps vary widely on their built-in noise floor and will make or break a system in that regard. Again, it could be your source, so try another source...even a home audio CD/DVD/Blu-Ray Player with a Music CD and connect it to the 360 via RCA's. Make sure to use a good recording with a low noise floor and a Zero-Bit Track to test this. Is the hiss still a problem?


----------



## german88

bbfoto said:


> I would guess that the hiss is probably from the High-Level Outputs from your OEM Head Unit. *Can you try using good, low-noise tracks or a "Zero Bit Track" with your head unit, and then also try an iPod, iPhone, Smartphone, Tablet Headphone output with an adapter cable directly into the AUX RCA Line Input on the 360?*
> 
> You might also have to play with the ratio of your HU's "set-and-forget" Max Volume to the Output Level on the 360 and/or amp gain during setup to achieve the lowest noise floor. What the 360.3 comes up with during its auto-setup isn't always the best. You said that the Hiss/Noise did Not increase when you turned up the amp gains, so turn them up until you do hear a slight increase and then back them off a bit. Then work on the ratio of your HU/360.3 Levels to get a satisfactory output level with the lowest noise floor.
> 
> If this procedure isn't able to help with the noise floor, it is either your OEM HU's or your Amplifier's inherent noise floor, or a combination of both. Some amps vary widely on their built-in noise floor and will make or break a system in that regard. Again, it could be your source, so try another source...even a home audio CD/DVD/Blu-Ray Player with a Music CD and connect it to the 360 via RCA's. Make sure to use a good recording with a low noise floor and a Zero-Bit Track to test this. Is the hiss still a problem?


Just ran my IPhone 6 via RCA in. Lower noise level for sure but volume isn't getting loud enough for daily driving. Played with gain settings and feel I've reached the best it's going to get. Hmmm. Maybe time to consider deviating from the factory HU. I've heard the Arc has a low noise floor so I'm leaning/hoping it's factory HU related.


----------



## bbfoto

german88 said:


> Just ran my IPhone 6 via RCA in. Lower noise level for sure but volume isn't getting loud enough for daily driving. Played with gain settings and feel I've reached the best it's going to get. Hmmm. Maybe time to consider deviating from the factory HU. I've heard the Arc has a low noise floor so I'm leaning/hoping it's factory HU related.


Do you have the 1st Gen Arc XDi amp or the V2? What volume level did you have the iPhone 6 set at? 

What are the gain/level settings at for each channel in the 360.3 software, and for the input that you plugged the iPhone into?

I can't imagine that your system isn't getting loud enough for daily driving when using the iPhone as a source with it turned up to say 90/100.


----------



## german88

bbfoto said:


> Do you have the 1st Gen Arc XDi amp or the V2? What volume level did you have the iPhone 6 set at?
> 
> What are the gain/level settings at for each channel in the 360.3 software, and for the input that you plugged the iPhone into?
> 
> I can't imagine that your system isn't getting loud enough for daily driving when using the iPhone as a source with it turned up to say 90/100.



Figured it out. Went into the remote preferences and changed the format from (subwoofer/punch EQ) to (subwoofer/master volume). Bam! no noise. 

Basically any combination that includes the Punch EQ option introduces heavy noise. Can someone explain why this is the fix??


----------



## bbfoto

bbfoto said:


> Do you have the 1st Gen Arc XDi amp or the V2? What volume level did you have the iPhone 6 set at?
> 
> What are the gain/level settings at for each channel in the 360.3 software, and for the input that you plugged the iPhone into?
> 
> I can't imagine that your system isn't getting loud enough for daily driving when using the iPhone as a source with it turned up to say 90/100.





german88 said:


> Figured it out. Went into the remote preferences and changed the format from (subwoofer/punch EQ) to (subwoofer/master volume). Bam! no noise.
> 
> Basically any combination that includes the Punch EQ option introduces heavy noise. Can someone explain why this is the fix??


DOH! Okay, that makes sense. I don't know exactly why it does this, but I assumed that you didn't have the remote set up this way because I remember advising you not to use the Punch EQ function when I explained how to set up your system in your Amp Paralysis thread at the link below.. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/3095873-post35.html

In hindsight I should have mentioned why. Glad you figured it out though!


----------



## german88

bbfoto said:


> DOH! Okay, that makes sense. I don't know exactly why it does this, but I assumed that you didn't have the remote set up this way *because I remember advising you not to use the Punch EQ function when I explained how to set up your system in your Amp Paralysis thread at the link below.. *
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/3095873-post35.html
> 
> In hindsight I should have mentioned why. Glad you figured it out though!


My bad, I guess I really have been suffering paralysis!


----------



## firebri

Why so little love for the Punch EQ? My system has been up and running for a few weeks now, and I'm very happy with the sound...especially my sub. I have an Ultimo 124 in a sealed box, with a JL Audio HD 1200/1. I have my remote set for sub volume and Punch. I set each according to RF's recommendations. Sub at full, Punch at 1/3. After setup I ended up bringing down the sub volume slightly, and that was it. I feel like I have very uniform output across the low frequencies, and it hits beautifully when called on to do so. So...why all the hate?


----------



## german88

No real hate for me just had a very audible low hiss coming from the tweets. Removing Punch Eq was the only way to get rid of it. Also tried the settings you mention and even dropped Punch Eq to the lowest setting. Still had the noise issue. Very curious as to what causes this?? Beyond my scope of knowledge which is admittedly quite low...


----------



## firebri

Not directed at you...just seems like a lot of people pass on using it.


----------



## german88

firebri said:


> Not directed at you...just seems like a lot of people pass on using it.


My bet is for the same noise related issue. I see your view also as It did have a nice sound to it... The noise issue was just to much to get past for me though.


----------



## eviling

I'd like to cut in, i need some advice. I have an spdif 5.1 signal out of my stereo, i understand this won't decode Dolby or DTS, so what would one recommend to decode this signal? the processor can take 6 channel analog inputs right?


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Any good how stereo amp/receiver will decode Doldy, and many others that do DTS, which needs a digital signal. ;-P

The 3Sixty.3 can take 8 in and 8 out. But it can take toslink-spdif optical, so just plug that in.


----------



## eviling

Your notbfollowing. I have a stock reciever that puts out 5.1 spdif. I can convert it to optical bit But the 360 has no decoder? Far as I know the jbl and ms8 only do. Why is there an option only for 8 channel input? Doesn't seem right. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

I had a fellow DIY member here who tuned my car by ear, using the 3SIXTY.3 and honestly, I am very happy with the sound. It really has that wide range of dynamic sound in the recordings that apply, its clear and raised center......Live sounding is the best I can describe it.

The only thing the 3Sixty.3 might have been lacking is a phase switching that he was wondering if it was a feature or not, and we couldn't find it. I don't remember reading about it, in the manual, so i don't think it has it. But he used TA to adjust things. 

Now I can drive with a little more smile! Thanks!


----------



## eviling

was that supposed to be a response to me, because i'm not quite sure how that helped me :-s but nice to know i guess.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

This thread is since 11-2015. Any response is helpful 
Besides, its 3sixty3 related.


----------



## eviling

i need to know if this will take 6 channels analog input, you said it would only take 8. :\ so i thought maybe somebody was going to post but nobody has than you did but than you were just on about staging whitch is great and helpful but i still cant figuire out how to fit this into my system...or if it does..or what will O_O i know the jbl ms-8 will decode the spdif, i do not know if this will take the signal properly...spdif isn't just all the same. a 2 channel stereo signal can be sent via optical\spdif\coax, they're all the same. its packets, its digital transfer data. it's either encoded or not, you need to decode if its encoded with 5.1 such as DOLBY. this is how i understand it, if i['m wrong and i cna put my spdif signal into my 360.3 with no problem than happy dooty. 

also, i was on this forum when this thread was started, i probobly missed starting it myself by like 3 days


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

it takes UPTO 8 in RCA/LoLine, also Aux, also Optical, and from speaker level outs.
I would think you want minimal 2 channels. So
YES, it can take 6


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Have you looked at a picture of the input section? I suggest you watch a few videos. Start with Intro to this DSP.


----------



## eviling

does it have a navi \tele intput for stock intergartion like this rainbow unit -


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Yes, that is for speaker level out converter port.
The point of most of these DSP marketed in the car audio industry is to take a stock HUnit and "normalize" the output the best it can. Most every stock HUnit will be speaker level output. 

Depending on the stock head unit, it either does a very good job, or a OK job with some missing frequencies, DEPEDNDING on the HUnit you use. What the DSP does is takes all your stock head units outputs that are often different frequencies(dash speakers vs door speakers) It will sum the signal, and try to add the different signals to have a full 20Hz to 20KHz signal. Its just that some stock HUNits have some of these freq cut, and have a very poor signal, and the volts out could be around .9 to 2volts. So it helps these systems plenty, but it will not sound 100% capable, as there simply isn't a good enough source, or full freq as a source, or a combo of both.

But yes it has that harness to connect your speaker wires to, and then it can process that signal, and clean it up and redirect it the way you want out into 8channels if you wish, or 2, or what ever you need.


----------



## walkerct

Help.....My setup disc does not contain any of the tuning tracks....It all has short cuts to the user manuals....Finally, found the time to install now this....Can anyone assist me with the missing CD info?????


----------



## eviling

Phil Indeblanc said:


> Yes, that is for speaker level out converter port.
> The point of most of these DSP marketed in the car audio industry is to take a stock HUnit and "normalize" the output the best it can. Most every stock HUnit will be speaker level output.
> 
> Depending on the stock head unit, it either does a very good job, or a OK job with some missing frequencies, DEPEDNDING on the HUnit you use. What the DSP does is takes all your stock head units outputs that are often different frequencies(dash speakers vs door speakers) It will sum the signal, and try to add the different signals to have a full 20Hz to 20KHz signal. Its just that some stock HUNits have some of these freq cut, and have a very poor signal, and the volts out could be around .9 to 2volts. So it helps these systems plenty, but it will not sound 100% capable, as there simply isn't a good enough source, or full freq as a source, or a combo of both.
> 
> But yes it has that harness to connect your speaker wires to, and then it can process that signal, and clean it up and redirect it the way you want out into 8channels if you wish, or 2, or what ever you need.


Yeah. Butet me explain what I have specifcly going on so I can get helped better. 

This is my setup. 










This is what my stereo out looks like. At the stock amp I have B+,- c can +,- I think was the other two. Also navi +,- idk what these are or how to out them into the processing but I believe its the Bluetooth maybe the B lines idk what the others might be. 

idk if the illumination lights for the speakers go through the amp, they come out the stereo. But I have a kia soul with the speaker lights. I'd very much like to retain all stock features. :/ 

Here's the stereos wiring at the amp









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

I could be wrong, but from the behavior I have seen of this DSP, and perhaps any, is that it will take channels and do its own processing. I am not sure if you can setup the DSP as a "pass through" connection..Which is what you would want with a Dolby processing done before hand. 

I think you need a comp/RCA in AND comp/RCA out to put it at the END of your DSP to get it to process correctly.

What you are doing is Double processing, and not sure if that even works.


----------



## eviling

If I'm correct though line level inputs are off ahilw rca is enabled ?/ rainbow tech says itll work with their 6 channel analog inputs Idk why any processor with analog inputs couldn't its just the matter of the navi. And instill don't know what those other channels are im bworried ill loose functionality of the multi media functions. The rainbow appears to be the only one with navi and Bluetooth inputs aside the line level inputs and analog inputs. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


EDIT: ALRIGHT, I have a thought process here, please correct me if i'm wrong. now theirs 8 assignable inputs, so off the trian of thought of using high level input, since its accualy not a high level, its from the deck its self. this should therapeutically send a signal appropriate for an input on the RF. it's off the feed into the stock amp, whitch as you can see if on the B terminal off the diagram above, it's the harness coming OUT of stereo INTO stock amp, bypassing this signal before the amp should. 

and I'm curious how it would process it. it would only send signal when navi was on, it'd never be on durring any tuning...this is just my logic flow, this is how I process things. talk about them, diagram. discuss. than figure it out XD 

I just finily got what you meant by usingt he high levels because the stock amp processes that and you input that into the processor to finish it and fine tune it. but my problem with this is stock amps now a days have time alignment all kinds of tweakes and alterations to these signals already. so i'd rather a flat analog signal fed into the processor. for a fact I can tell you my stock amp has EQ and T\A the signal from the stereo is perfect 5.1 digital signal I plan to decode into the 6 channel analog into the RF, with a 7th leg for the navi labled a full range input or such.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Btw, why would you want a 5.1 in the car? If you answered this to someone, I missed it or forgot 

Why not just call up RF support and ask them.
You get a real tech that really knows the processor and can tell you straight out if your setup will work. Simply state the setup and they will tell you what is possible.


----------



## eviling

I will. Was just trying my forums I always get frustrated with tech support. I avoid it sorry your right I should just call. I tried the RF forum last night for the 360 I'll see if I can figure this out I'll post results. 


I want a center in my car. It haas a center a very obvious one I'd be stupid not to use. The stock deck puts out the 5.1 I'm told the rf won't do rears and center but if I feed a center feed to the rfnthags processed in the right ways I'm hoping to yeild good results.


----------



## bozrdang

walkerct said:


> Help.....My setup disc does not contain any of the tuning tracks....It all has short cuts to the user manuals....Finally, found the time to install now this....Can anyone assist me with the missing CD info?????


Hope you still see this, but here is my setup disc ripped to 320 kbps mp3 (RF tech told me that was perfectly fine as I had no CD player):

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...0142&authkey=!ABmm9Sp4s5poAgQ&ithint=file,rar

If you need it in another format just let me know.


----------



## ricren

*W10?*

Hi,
have somebody used the 360.3 software on windows 10? I was using it on Win7x64 without problems, but this new portable comes with W10 and the Rockford site have no info on this.


----------



## eviling

*Re: W10?*



ricren said:


> Hi,
> have somebody used the 360.3 software on windows 10? I was using it on Win7x64 without problems, but this new portable comes with W10 and the Rockford site have no info on this.


I loaded it onto my machine with windows 10/ I only used it in demo mode but the software is stable 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ricren

thanks for the data. Was it installed on W7 compatibility mode or just straight?


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Yes, I have. No problems using Win 10-32bit. I think my other laptop is 64bit, and I also used W10


----------



## ricren

Installed on a Macbook running bootcamped W10x64. It runs better than it used to in previous W7x64.(same hardware).

I had to install .NET 3.5 before the Rockford soft, otherwise it wouldn't let me install. After that it runs very smooth. The software recognizes the 360.3 every time I connect it. It was iffy on W7.
Great.


----------



## bozrdang

Works great on Win10x64 for me. No compatibility mode or anything like that. Just straight up install and run. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeeplaw

I must be doing something wrong. Clean install onto a Win10 box, and the startup fails with "RF3sixtyUI has stopped working.." and then crashes out. It only works for me on my Win7 box.


----------



## bozrdang

Do you have NET 3.5 installed? 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeeplaw

bozrdang said:


> Do you have NET 3.5 installed?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yep, that was the issue


----------



## bozrdang

Works good now?


----------



## rsutton1223

I am having a weird issue with my 3sixty.3. I hooked it back up in my car. Everything looks fine. It powers up...I have the white light like you are supposed to...I am getting sound through the speakers. However, when I connect my laptop, it stay in demo mode saying the unit is "powered by USB" / "not powered" when it actually is. Any ideas? 

As of right now, I can't tune or assign speaker locations on setup.


----------



## rsutton1223

rsutton1223 said:


> I am having a weird issue with my 3sixty.3. I hooked it back up in my car. Everything looks fine. It powers up...I have the white light like you are supposed to...I am getting sound through the speakers. However, when I connect my laptop, it stay in demo mode saying the unit is "powered by USB" / "not powered" when it actually is. Any ideas?
> 
> As of right now, I can't tune or assign speaker locations on setup.


nevermind. net 5 not activated


----------



## mkvy1

*3sixty.3 setup*

Took me 6 Hours to install this DSP, changed plan to putting in the trunk. Way better than the front for my car..(wasted a few hours).

Everything works fine on windows 8...

Setup is a breeze but i will do again tomorrow as i failed to reduce headunit volume before autorange.. 
The initial headunit is ok maxed out... but the next step there is distortion detected in the subwoofer line, but i clicked autorange instead of lowering the HU volume a bit to go green.

Autorange seemed ok, all green..

So far the sound quality is a massive exponential improvement.
EQ will come later..

My presets are going to be SQ, SPL and punch

gain overlap will be -10db bass and -5db front highs.
to setup the SQ preset i will reduce sub line level to -5db to get something to work with..
the punch preset will be +6 on the WRC punch scale, and reduce sub volume to -6db...

An amazing Purchase but im wondering if the 3.sixty.4 is out soon.. I am fine with this model, its pricey, but you can hear the value


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Well It maybe that I have a bad 3Sixty.3. I am reading 2.1 volt out of Ch1 and 2.6 out of the other 3 channels im putting to use.

So, now I have to check the IN channels? I don't think so as it does its own summing changes inside,I thought?
Regardless, I have an Aftermarket HU/Pioneer aha-4100Nex. So I will check the outs on this, and see if there is any channel with a noticable drop.

One thing I realized is that after it does the Config setup in the 3Sixty with the Setup disc, it allowed for the volume to be as high as 38. But other times it was hitting red at 27. And after config you have to be careful as it sometimes does not boot up right and no lights on controller.

I think I need to RMA this thing. Unless I fix this I am stuck with the JL HD amp at the lowest setting on the gains and already hitting 25-30 volts. JL max for this amp is 24.5volts.

What a screwing balancing act. I've been playing with this thing over a year and my warranty on the RF3sixty.3 is out. I wonder what I should expect from their support?

If my HU shows good volts across the RCAs than I might consider simply going passive.
PITA!


----------



## mkvy1

Phil Indeblanc said:


> Well It maybe that I have a bad 3Sixty.3. I am reading 2.1 volt out of Ch1 and 2.6 out of the other 3 channels im putting to use.
> 
> So, now I have to check the IN channels? I don't think so as it does its own summing changes inside,I thought?
> Regardless, I have an Aftermarket HU/Pioneer aha-4100Nex. So I will check the outs on this, and see if there is any channel with a noticable drop.
> 
> One thing I realized is that after it does the Config setup in the 3Sixty with the Setup disc, it allowed for the volume to be as high as 38. But other times it was hitting red at 27. And after config you have to be careful as it sometimes does not boot up right and no lights on controller.
> 
> I think I need to RMA this thing. Unless I fix this I am stuck with the JL HD amp at the lowest setting on the gains and already hitting 25-30 volts. JL max for this amp is 24.5volts.
> 
> What a screwing balancing act. I've been playing with this thing over a year and my warranty on the RF3sixty.3 is out. I wonder what I should expect from their support?
> 
> If my HU shows good volts across the RCAs than I might consider simply going passive.
> PITA!


i would not worry about how many volts its putting out.. The gains are meant to be low as the 360 is a line driver built in... i dont think im getting 8 volts from the 360, 
using a -5db 1ktz track my front end amp gain is at minimum sensitivity 4 volts... on my sub amp i use the -10db 40 htz track to set gain which looks like 3 volts on the amp gain..

after setting the max volume on the config 35/35 on my Kenwood HU the next click shows that my subwoofer line is distorted and suggests lowering the sliders.. i just clicked autorange which attenuated all the channels to the best dynamic range level about -12db..... so for sure im not getting 8 volts, but its not needed..if I increased the sliders all the way up before turning red I bet the amp gains would all be on minimum but I would have to lower the levels in the program ui

im happy, dont need to do another configuration!


----------



## emegge

Hi, I very new on car audio stuff. I got two 3sixty.3s, both of them has the same issue, when i turn on the devices the led just flash red/white brieftly and then stay in the red solid led. Any advise? When I connect it via USB, its works fine with the limitation that has this connection type.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Does anyone know a USB DAC to toshlink to integrate between a android phone and the toshlink of the 3sixty.3?


----------



## CrimsonCountry

bigaudiofanatic said:


> Does anyone know a USB DAC to toshlink to integrate between a android phone and the toshlink of the 3sixty.3?


I picked up a cheap, as in ~$8 cheap, PCM2704 based DAC in tiny case off Ebay. Super cheap, barebones but all I need for now. It works fine and powers off the phone's OTG cable.


----------



## DPGstereo

I have a _*3.sixty.3*_ for sale, with controller, if anyone interested.


----------



## Klangston

Is the Rockford 3sixty3 better than the Rockford DSR1?I like the fact I could make adjustments on my iPad with the DSR1 but I’m not clear on which is better and I already own a 3sixty.3,any advice would be great,thanks


----------



## emegge

Hello, I want to know where I can repair 3 3Sixty.3 that are damaged, the red led keep on. The first I destroyed it during the installation, the second I bought it damaged to try to repair it and the third one died tonight while I recharged the battery of my car. I also wanted to know how to protect this equipment, try to isolate it to avoid high voltages. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bbfoto

emegge said:


> Hello, I want to know where I can repair 3 3Sixty.3 that are damaged, the red led keep on. The first I destroyed it during the installation, the second I bought it damaged to try to repair it and the third one died tonight while I recharged the battery of my car. I also wanted to know how to protect this equipment, try to isolate it to avoid high voltages. Thanks in advance.


Sorry, I'm not sure where you would have one repaired or replaced in the Dominican Republic.

In the U.S., contact Rockford-Fosgate directly. I don't believe that they are REPAIRING these any more. However, they will REPLACE the entire Circuit Board with a new one for $245 USD. I'm sure that just the shipping cost would be prohibitive though. 

At this point, the 3Sixty.3 is very old and is not supported. I would seriously not invest any more time or money in these units. You might ask RF for a "trade in/trade up" to the newer RF DSR1 which you can tune or adjust from a smartphone/tablet app if that unit will do what you need it to do.

Good luck.


----------



## emegge

bbfoto said:


> Sorry, I'm not sure where you would have one repaired or replaced in the Dominican Republic.
> 
> In the U.S., contact Rockford-Fosgate directly. I don't believe that they are REPAIRING these any more. However, they will REPLACE the entire Circuit Board with a new one for $245 USD. I'm sure that just the shipping cost would be prohibitive though.
> 
> At this point, the 3Sixty.3 is very old and is not supported. I would seriously not invest any more time or money in these units. You might ask RF for a "trade in/trade up" to the newer RF DSR1 which you can tune or adjust from a smartphone/tablet app if that unit will do what you need it to do.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you for the information. I just bought another unit last night on Ebay (my setup is based on the 3Sixty.3) but this RF DSR1 unit that you mention is similar in functions to 3Sixty.3? The DSR1 will works in an Acura TL 2005?


----------



## Apk5335

emegge said:


> Thank you for the information. I just bought another unit last night on Ebay (my setup is based on the 3Sixty.3) but this RF DSR1 unit that you mention is similar in functions to 3Sixty.3? The DSR1 will works in an Acura TL 2005?


What's your current setup using 3SIXTY.3.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## emegge

Apk5335 said:


> What's your current setup using 3SIXTY.3.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


I mean the all under carpet wires are setup to finish in the high input connector of the 3Sixty.3.


----------



## Gas Is Expensive

bbfoto said:


> emegge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I want to know where I can repair 3 3Sixty.3 that are damaged, the red led keep on. The first I destroyed it during the installation, the second I bought it damaged to try to repair it and the third one died tonight while I recharged the battery of my car. I also wanted to know how to protect this equipment, try to isolate it to avoid high voltages. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not sure where you would have one repaired or replaced in the Dominican Republic.
> 
> In the U.S., contact Rockford-Fosgate directly. I don't believe that they are REPAIRING these any more. However, they will REPLACE the entire Circuit Board with a new one for $245 USD. I'm sure that just the shipping cost would be prohibitive though. <img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> At this point, the 3Sixty.3 is very old and is not supported. I would seriously not invest any more time or money in these units. You might ask RF for a "trade in/trade up" to the newer RF DSR1 which you can tune or adjust from a smartphone/tablet app if that unit will do what you need it to do.
> 
> Good luck.
Click to expand...

They're still technically supported. Not sure what makes you think otherwise. Mine just died on Thursday for no reason.


----------



## CrimsonCountry

I'm afraid mine may be going out now as well. I've gotten used to the quirks and required order of steps for operation. Ive ran it with High, RCA and now Optical inputs. Honestly, I've had zero issues with it until now. 

However, over the past few days, it won't save my complete settings...even after making sure to close the software before removing the usb cable. I should clarify that most xover settings are retained, only the sub "invert" feature is unchecked every time I open the program. Haven't noticed any other glitches as it will keep any other changes I make, which is odd and makes me think it's something random.

The second, possible issue is the smeared stereo imaging via optical. Using RCA inputs, L and R check tracks are perfect. When using SPDIF, it's all over the place. This is after proper channel routing too.I know the 360.3 doesn't accept full 5.1 encoding via optical but should easily handle seperated PCM 2.0 data. And I say possible issue as this one could be caused by my CarPC as I've read the newest Windows 10 update has messed up audio output for some.


----------

